# Jannot the Tanner (final post)



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

Having moved to a new city, and not yet having joined or formed a roleplaying group, I at last began a one-on-one campaign with a friend of mine who was part of my gaming group in high-school. Thanks to some people like Piratecat and Sagiro, I''d recently learned some good techniques about running a long term campaign, and was anxious to give these new theories a try. A PBEM campaign was too slow moving for a real long term (in game terms, not real terms) campaign, so I decided to run a weekly campaign via ICQ chat.

We've been playing once a week for nearly four months now (although we have missed a few weeks here and there). Based off some positive reactions from some other people (one of whom is not a roleplayer) who decided to read the modified chat logs, I decided that perhaps some of you would enjoy reading along as things progress.

I do have a web site, which contains all of the information posted here, plus other useful (?) information about the world (of my own creation), and other bits and pieces that may be of interest to someone (surely). http://www.xmission.com/~abatish/pbem/jannot/index.html

As far as the player is concerned, the adventure is "systemless". In my opinion, this is optimal, because he is free to focus on the roleplaying, not the rules.

The log files contain text sent from two user names. I (the DM) am "Kheldar". My friend, the only player, is "Kent" who plays the character Jannot. Kent does not visit these boards, but I may convince him that it's worth his time to register and browse this thread (at least) if people end up posting comments of any interest.

Comments and speculation are (of course) welcome, particular since the campaign is ongoing, and may provide me with some interesting ideas for what may lie ahead.

Next: Details on the background story for Jannot.


----------



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

This is the background story written by Kent. He's such a wonderful player. I didn't even ask him, but he purposely provided all sorts of nice hooks for me to use.

*The Early Years of Tera Jannot Flynn* 

Tera Flynn and his wife Penna had a nice life. Two beautiful children, Megan and Jannot, Megan 3 years older than her little brother. Penna was a midwife and well respected among her neighbors. Tera was a successful Tanner, in business with his best friend, almost a brother really, Thom Handolen. Their only worries of the day were whether the rains would force them to take in the hides while they still stank and how to get the children cleaned up from playing before supper.

Then, came that one, dark, harvest time. Some people say that there was a caravan from the south that brought foulness with it. Others told that they saw a man, feverish, get off of a trading vessel and meander through the town like a drunkard. Whether any of them were true the sickness came. It would start with a sick stomach. Then a man wouldn't be able to hold his dinner for a day. It was followed by a fever that burned for half a day with a heat like that from a forge. Then a delerium that lasted only hours in the strongest of men... and then a quiet but sudden death.

Panic raced through the city. People locked themselves in their homes out of fear... and it likely saved many of them. However, Penna was a midwife and was one of the many people that were considered competent healers at the time and was looked to for help at the beginning. This was how she was among the first people who contracted the plague... and brought it home to her family out of ignorance.

Thom wasn't married and didn't have as nice a home as the Flynn's, and as such didn't live as far into the city. As luck would have it, as it were, Jannot and Thom were fishing a bit that day before dinner time. The sicknesses had just started the day before and though Thom was a bit worried, he didn't really fear much about it. As they made their way back that evening toward Thom's home, the city guards were announcing throughout their patrols, that seemed particularly heavy, that people should remain in their homes for safety. It seemed that it was at this point that Jannot saw what was actually happening around him: people scurrying around each other with their belongings held close, avoiding contact with others as carefully as possible. People casting cautious and fearful glances to each other where the day before there was polite, if not friendly conversation about the coming harvest.

As they made their way toward Thom's house, Thom told Jannot that he needed to stay at his place that night. Jannot asked why he couldn't go home, but Thom just forced a smile and told him that they were going to not work the next day and go fishing some more instead. Jannot was a little scared, about the people acting strange outside and about not going home to his family, but his excitement about fishing the next day held stronger in his mind.

After that Jannot's memory seems to cloud. The next day there were fires in the street that he could see from the window at the front of Thoms house. They produced thick black smoke and an awful smell that he would recognize for the rest of his life as burning flesh. That next day Thom tried to explain what was happening outside but that just made Jannot upset and scared. He really missed his family. Especially his sister.

In just two more days, three in total, the smoke had cleared. Some unfortunate people had cleaned the piles of smouldering... whatever it was out of the streets. Jannot's memory of the walk back outside and to his families home that morning is still very clear, but the things about mortality and life and the love of friends and family that a crying Thom was trying to tell him fell on mostly deaf ears.

It was then that he seemed to notice birds for the first time. Whenever something would disturb a bird, it would just fly away to somewhere it could be peaceful again. He wished he were a bird...

Thankfully, when Thom and Jannot arrived at the Tannery, the only sign of disturbance was a large soot-blackened area in the road half a block down from the shop... and a note. It was a letter from Jannot's father. It told of the love that the three of them had for Thom and Jannot and how if they were both still alive that Jannot was to be raised by Thom and Thom was to take over the business. It also stated how the business was to be sold or maintained if one or both of Thom or Jannot had not survived.

Jannot still has that last letter of love from his father. It's in a leather binding, in a small box, in his bedroom. He hasn't looked at it in years.

Jannot was well taken care of. After the plague, He stayed quiet, to himself. Nothing like the playful and cheery little boy he once was. Afraid to leave the home, and whatever memories he still had of his family, he became a recluse. The only person that he'd speak with willingly until he was 13 was Thom. Instead of playing outside with other children Jannot would just sit inside and stare out the window for birds. He'd do it for hours.

By age 10, Thom had given up on the idea that Jannot would get over his fears of the outside, or whatever it was that kept him in and forced him into some schooling. Even so, Jannot would still seek seclusion - in books. Jannot was smart enough, but didn't put any effort into school work, so Thom gave that up after a few more years and had Jannot help him out in the Tannery.

Jannot would still seclude himself, but now it was in his work. He became a very good tanner after a while and growing into a man, became full partner in the business that his father had started with his best friend. It was in the tannery That Jannot learned to communicate again, although only little by little, with other people, his customers.

Regardless of the success of the business and Jannot's personal progress, he still remained something of a recluse. He would speak to customers only when Thom wasn't there to do it for him. His neighbors all worried and thought highly of him, succeeding through such a tragedy, yet he'd never involve himself in a conversation with them unless cornered.

There were festivals each year, in the spring and after harvest. Each year Thom would try to ply Jannot into going to the festivals with tales of wild food, wonderful drink and beautiful women. Jannot never went. Though attractive and approached by the occaisional woman who would come by to have leather work done, Jannot just never was able to open himself like that to another person.

He and Thom still run the Tannery and go fishing together from time to time, but Thom is approaching 60 and is doing less leather work and more paper work these days.

Next time... Some questions are answered in character.


----------



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

Before we began the game, I e-mailed a number of questions to Kent hoping to help him develop Jannot's character a little more.

*Q&A About Jannot* 

Q: What's his favorite time of day?

A: Jannot enjoys the end of the day. After the work of the day is finished, Thom having retired to his room for the evening, the tools having all been put away, The rest of the shops along the avenue closing up for the day... Peace. The noise of the day fades away and quiet peace settles into it's place. The soothing sounds of night birds and insects often draw him outside at night and sometimes he'll spend part of the evening out under a tree or perhaps just the stars, trying to soak-in as much of the peace he can.

Q: What was his favorite book?

A: Jannots favorite book was one that he found at the dockside being sold by a poor couple with an infant that were trying to raise money for a trip back to their home, quite a long way around almost to the other side of the sea... He was generous in his payment. It tells of a very strange, unique instance in history, though Jannot hasn't been able to determine if it is fictional or factual, of a rare joint military operation between the elves and the dwarves that commenced a seige on a human settlement that was long and bitter, but eventually the elves and dwarves prevailed, killing every single one of the humans. The book is missing a small portion of the beginning so much of the detail of the cause of the seige and the location were lost, however, there is great detail on the tactics and efforts of the elves and dwarves to counter incredible, almost unnatural feats of strength, speed and endurance of the humans.

Q: If he was to fall in love with a woman, what would she be like?

A: Jannot was almost swayed once by a girl, when he was in his late teens. She was quiet, respectful and very sweet. for some reason though, his interest in her waned and the relationship went nowhere. He thinks that if he finds another woman, like her that he'd be happy and peaceful...

Occaisionally, though, Jannot will wake with a start in the night having dreamt of a daring, dangerous, seductive, exciting woman who after fighting off evil men and monsters with her saber and knives draws a bead on Jannot with her bow, and with a sensual tongue brushing her smiling lips, looses an arrow and strikes him in the heart... sometimes the monsters and the evil men change, but it always ends the same, with him as her true target.

He likes that dream.

Q: Does he have any dreams for the future?

A: Jannot thinks very little about the future outside of business considerations. He figures, like Thom, he'll grow old laboring at the career he's chosen and eventaully have to sell the business...

Q: Has he ever thought about traveling?

A: Jannot has always wanted to travel to the exotic cities of the elves and the mountain homes of the dwarves. Perhaps even try to figure out where that mystery city is that he's only read about... if it exists at all.

Q: How does he react to children?

A: Jannot is very reserved around children, but he harbors great concern for them. If there's a child that appears upset or suffering he'll instinctively want to help, but he's afraid to get involved, he doesn't want to expose himself to many things around him in the city. Perhaps his reticence is really a fear of THIS city, but he hasn't really thought much about that particular subject directly.

Q: Who is his role model?

A: He looks up to Thom, since he's really the only person that he's spent extensive time with outside of dealing with customers and the fellows he buys pelts and skins from. He has always had an acute awareness that Thom was not a relative of any kind, and that Thom could have turned Jannot over to a church to care for. Thom took on a responsibility that he didn't have to and has accepted Jannot in a way that made Jannot know that there was no regretting the decision. Taking care fo a business and a child was no easy task for Thom. It especially made it difficult for Thom in regards to women. He eventually gave up on them until recently. After all, Jannot is a man now and Thom is doing less of the leatherwork now and has a bit more free time.

Next time... A Strange Sign


----------



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

*Session 1: A Strange Sign*

<Kent> Let's get this show on the road. WHat day of the week is it?
<Kent> DO I have any jobs to do today that require extra special care?
<Kheldar> Oh, hmm... I need time of month... uh.... mid-summer. Oh... mid-week. Say wednesday.
<Kent> Doh.
<Kheldar> And... we start things off with you waking up in the morning...
<Kent> Fantastic. What's the weather look like outside today?
<Kheldar> Hot, hot hot.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> Good for drying pelts.
<Kent> He'll start off the day by putting on a modicum of clothing and see if Thom is in the shop yet.
<Kheldar> Ok, is the shop attached to where you live/sleep, or what?
<Kent> The home is attached but there is no door between the two. you have to exit the home to enter the shop.
<Kheldar> Ah, got it.
<Kent> They share a load bearing wall.
<Kheldar> All right then. You throw on some clothing, and head out the door of your home.
<Kent> Do I have any standing orders for customers that need to be addressed?
<Kheldar> You stop in the open door by an odd sight on the ground in front of you.
<Kheldar> All thoughts of standing orders vanish from your mind.
<Kent> oh no.
<Kheldar> You see three dead birds lying on the ground.
<Kheldar> They are in a perfect line, two of them 2 feet apart, and the third about 3 feet away.
<Kheldar> They seem to be a relatively common sea-bird.
<Kheldar> You don't see anything obviously wrong with them that might have caused their death.
<Kent> Jannot crouches down and examines the birds closer... 
<Kent> Jannot has a brief flash back to his child-hood and does a fast scan of the rest of the yard.
<Kheldar> Nothing seems out of order. Please explain your flash-back...
<Kent> _plague-ridden people dying ... no apparent cause... Jannot calls to the shop hoping that Thom is in there. He does this as he approaches the shop.
<Kheldar> ah, got it.
<Kheldar> So, is Thom usually in the shop when you get up in the morning?
<Kent> Depends, did I wake up early or late in the morning?
<Kheldar> You woke up at a fairly normal time for you.
<Kent> The shop is usually open and running around two hours, somethines 3, after dawn
<Kent> So I have an hour and a half until the shop opens... Thom will usually get there about half an hour before opening - to help prepare for the day, so He'd likely not be there yet.
<Kheldar> Good enough.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> You don't hear any response from the shop.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way through the shop.
<Kent> Barring anything oput of the ordinary, he'll make his way through to the store front and into the street.
<Kheldar> Everything seems in order.
<Kheldar> The street is pretty much empty (fairly normal for this time of day).
<Kent> Jannot looks around to see if there are any birds flying that are normally active in the morning.
<Kheldar> You do see a couple birds across the street fighting over some kind of scrap.
<Kent> "Hm. Wierd."
<Kent> Jannot makes his way back through the shop, grabbing a stout pair of leather gloves along his way back to the house.
<Kheldar> Right. Continue.
<Kent> Putting the gloves on, Jannot marks the placement of each bird with an outline in the dirt and then scoops them up to dispose of... in the normal manner that trash is disposed of.
<Kent> OK.
<Kheldar> Right. You notice again as you scoop them up how odd it seems for them to be in a straight line.
<Kent> Yeah, that's why I marked their placement... After putting the birds on the ... trash heap ... in the ... alley(?)
<Kheldar> Sure, sounds about right.
<Kent> He goes back and looks around the area of the dead birds.
<Kent> Were the birds lined up in a line that pointed to the door?
<Kheldar> No, pointing just slightly to the right of the door.
<Kent> Jannot checks to see if there's anything along the line ... checks out where it points too... still has the gloves on
<Kheldar> Nothing there but the wall of your house.
<Kent> ... and in the other direction?
<Kheldar> Just... across the street/alley. Nothing stands out in that direction either... Oh, wait, So...
<Kheldar> Ok, let's see... So, the other end of the "line" of birds just points off across the alley. Doesn't seem to point at anything specific.
<Kent> "Wow, how strange." Jannot mutters as he returns tthe leather gloves to the shop.
<Kent> Returning into his home, he'll make himself some breakfast.
<Kheldar> Right. Anything in particular you're thinking about?
<Kent> Well, after opening the shop and Thom arrives, he'll make a point of mentioning it then. Could it have been perhaps a message from someone?
<Kheldar> Ok then.
<Kent> Are there any neighborhood hoodlums?
<Kheldar> Some younger kids, but it seems unlikely they'd be up before dawn. There are some toughs/theives and such, but you can't think of any kind of motive for something like this.
<Kent> True, but the birds could have been there in the night... 
<Kent> Did Jannot notice wether the birds bodies were already rigid/stiff?
<Kheldar> Oh... They seemed to be.
<Kent> Okay. Breakfast. Eggs nd ham if appropriate.
<Kheldar> Right. So you have breakfast, and then head back over to the shop about a half hour before starting/opening time.
<Kent> correct. Thom should arrive sometime soon.
<Kent> Um. hold on a sec.
<Kent> I haev a question. I was thinking about wether Thom would actually be living WITH Jannot in the house.
<Kheldar> Ah, good question. He used to live behind the shop, but since he and his wife started having some kids... The place just wasn't big enough. So... he rents it to you.
<Kheldar> Sure, he's been married for a while now.
<Kent> Oh. I didn't know he was married... By the way, the house is Jannot's, Not Thoms.
<Kheldar> Ok, ok. That's right, it was your father's house.
<Kent> There you go... I'd imagine that until Jannot was an adult that Thom and Jannot would have lived together in the house, ubt finally wanting his privacy back... Thom gets his own place - perhaps then finding the time to garner female affections.
<Kheldar> Yup.
<Kent> Right. Heading over to the shop to prepare for the day
<Kheldar> So anyway, about a half hour before the shop opens you head over. Thom has not yet arrived.
<Kheldar> You go ahead with your usual morning preparations, and at last, Thom shows, hurrying in the door and getting right to work.
<Kent> "Good morning Thom. Sleep well?"
<Kheldar> He grumbles something back at you. Something that ends with "...damn kids"
<Kent> Jannot chuckles, "And you keep trying to get me involved with a woman."
<Kheldar> "It's not the woman that's the problem"
<Kent> Are there any standing orders that need to be worked today?
<Kheldar> Yes, there usually are most days.
<Kheldar> Right. No mention of the issue to Thom?
<Kent> Good. Barring any interruptions, Jannot begins his Tanning ... or leatherworking... 
<Kent> "Oh, by the way, Thom. Something strange happened this morning."
<Kheldar> "Oh yeah?"
<Kent> Jannot turns to the old fellow, "Yeah, on my way out to the shop this morning I found 3 dead birds lined up all neat in a row... right outside the house door."
<Kheldar> All of a sudden, you realize something.
<Kheldar> You seem to recall reading a book back just a couple weeks ago...
<Kent> <Oh NOW I recall...>
<Kheldar> The book was mentioning some famous people in history, and it had a single verse of a prophecy that was used as an example of something.
<Kent> oh great... Tai Chi?
<Kheldar> You didn't pay much attention at the time, but you recall it saying something about... Three birds on the ground. Not worded exactly like that, but that was the gist of it.
<Kent> Hm. Jannot tries to recall which book that it was and will look it up during lunch break.
<Kheldar> It was one you had borrowed from a good customer of yours.
<Kent> Does that customer have any work that they are waiting for me to finish?
<Kheldar> He comes in about once a week or so. He was in yesterday unfortunately, so he won't be back for nearly a week.
<Kent> So, after I describe the occurance to Thom... anything?
<Kheldar> Anything what?
<Kent> Did Thom react? or have anything to say about it?
<Kheldar> Oh, right.
<Kheldar> "Huh... Strange coincidence."
<Kent> ...brilliant. "And even more strange was that they didn't appear to have been killed in any obvious way."
<Kent> "Don't know what to think about it."
<Kheldar> Thom's brow wrinkles up as he ponders this...
<Kheldar> "Eeyup, that's pretty strange."
<Kent> Going back to the daily processes Jannot says, "Hey, keep your eyes open when talking to the customers today."
<Kheldar> "Yes, of course. You be careful too. If someone is hanging around that house of yours, they may be up to no good..."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Yeah, I'll be careful."
<Kent> Jannot briefly thinks about crafting himself a set of hard leather armor... but that much leather is hard to set aside for just himself.
<Kheldar> True, true...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Well, the morning goes by swiftly with nothing out of the ordinary, and it's soon time to break for lunch.
<Kent> Does Jannot still have that book?
<Kent> Of course.
<Kheldar> Nope, you'd finished it and returned it.
<Kent> How far is it to this customers place?
<Kheldar> Oh, probably only about a 15 minute walk, maybe 20 minutes.
<Kheldar> He lives in a slightly more upscale place than you. You've gathered that he's a reseller of sorts.
<Kent> Jannot makes lunch for him and Thom back in the house.
<Kent> ok... To Thom: "I'm gonna take a little walk. I should be back in about an hour or less. Can you hold the place down till then?":
<Kheldar> "All right. I'll keep things running. No problem."
<Kent> "Thanks." After finishing the lunch, He'll head on over.
<Kheldar> Good enough. You reach the guy's house easily enough. Like you, he has a combination shop/home with the home on the top floor. He makes various clothing from the hides he buys from you.
<Kent> Ah. I enter the shop.
<Kheldar> You hunt around and find him quickly enough. His name is ... uh... dang it, had a name. Lyle.
<Kent> He he he... Matthias Rondel. Oh. Ok.
<Kent> "Excuse me, Lyle. Hello."
<Kheldar> "Jannot, good to see you. What brings you up this way?"
<Kent> "I hate to bother you, but I was wondering if I could borrow that book again."
<Kheldar> He puts down the thick needle he is using on some leather and stands up.
<Kheldar> "Certainly. What's up?"
<Kent> "Oh, nothing. I was just trying to remember something I recall in the book. Something about a prophecy... and three birds."
<Kheldar> "Hmmm, I don't remember that one. Give me a second."
<Kheldar> He calls to another man in the shop who is stacking some things, and tells him that he'll be right back.
<Kheldar> Then he leaves the room.
<Kent> Jannot looks around the shop - determining just how good of work this fellow produces. Good. So is he a competitor? I'm one of his suppliers then. Remember my skill are in leatherworking... Ok, ok.
<Kheldar> Actually, it seems like he does a pretty quality job. He works both with furs and bare leather, and the stuff really looks pretty nice.
<Kheldar> No, You are the raw producer of the goods he uses to make what he sells.
<Kheldar> Yup, your skills are there, but that category covers a rather broad range.
<Kent> Jannot waits...
<Kheldar> Lyle soon comes back carrying the book. He hands it to you. "You can keep it for a couple days if you like. I don't mind."
<Kent> "Thanks a lot Lyle. Sorry to bother you."
<Kheldar> "No problem. I'm just about finished with the book you loaned me... Strange book. But interesting."
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "Well, that's the way I like them. It's an escape fromthe boring every-day."
<Kheldar> "I hear you..."
<Kent> With another thanks-you, Jannot makes his way out.
<Kheldar> ...and back home.
<Kent> yep Along the walk back home, Jannot tries to browse through the book and find that reference.
<Kheldar> You do actually manage to find the section again. The direct quote (as translated from the original by the author) goes like this:
<Kheldar> Three wings together
<Kheldar> from sea to air to earth
<Kheldar> death returns to the fish city
<Kheldar> searching for the father's sons.
<Kent> Okay. That doesn't sound too good...
<Kent> Jannot is VERY troubled.
<Kent> He finishes his walk back - running.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Upon arrival at the shop, He immediately check to see if there are any customers...
<Kheldar> Nothing that Thom can't handle, just one person.
<Kent> Jannot, somewhat IMPATIENTLY, but quietly waits until Thom finishes with the customer.
<Kheldar> Thom was talking to the person, but seeing your apparent agitation, finishes quickly and sends the man on his way.
<Kheldar> "What's wrong, Jannot?"
<Kent> Can Thom read? I think he can since he does the paperwork...so, 
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kheldar> Yup, most of that is tally marks in columns...
<Kheldar> No real reading.
<Kheldar> Literacy is not a common skill.
<Kent> grr.... "Thom, there's something VERY wrong."
<Kheldar> "What do you mean?"
<Kent> Jannot opoints to the passage in the book, but then reads it to Thom...
<Kheldar> "It could be a coincidence. How old is that book anyway?"
<Kent> good question, what are the origins of the book?
<Kheldar> Well, the book itself is probably 40 or 50 years old. The passage being quoted is supposedly from about 80 years before that...
<Kent> "I don't know, over a hundred year's I'd say, but Death! returning to the fathers sons!?"
<Kheldar> "Well, I'm not sure what that is supposed to mean, but death has been here many times before, and this is not the only "fish-city" around..."
<Kent> Jannot stops and thinks about that. He's right. There could be other sities that this refers to. And it was 3 birds, not three wings...
<Kheldar> Of course, prophecy always tends to be a little... obscure...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Maybe you're right. I'll just try to calm down a little bit."
<Kent> "But you understand why this bothered my, don't you?"
<Kheldar> "I suppose. I really wouldn't worry to much about it though. What can you do anyway?"
<Kent> "I don't know." But Jannot is actually thinking about tying to find the source of this book. perhaps the author or the original that the author quoted.
<Kheldar> Right, the book you have right now does make a point that the quoted text is only part of a slightly longer prophecy. The rest was omitted, as it was only being used to make a particular point about trends of the day.
<Kent> Jannot decides to think on it more later, and goes into the house, placing the book on the kitchen table - to be returned to at dinner-0time.
<Kheldar> Good enough.
<Kent> Jannot tries tro focus on the rest of the days' work.
<Kent> ...and okay. The day passes?
<Kheldar> There's nothing else worth mentioning during the rest of the day...
<Kent> and after closing up the shop Jannot invites Thom to have dinner with him - if he can tear himself from his 'loving' family
<Kheldar> Thom ponders. "You still worried about those birds?"
<Kent> Jannot hangs his head, "Well, yeah, Kind of."
<Kheldar> Thom grins. "I know you too well, boy. Sure, I'll stay for the evening."
<Kheldar> Thom helps as needed...
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "Thanks, Thom." Jannot puts togetther a good dinner - "You can go let your family know what you're up to while I'm making dinner..."
<Kheldar> "Naw, they'll just figure I'm working late. No big deal."
<Kent> "Yeah, you're a real hard-working old guy..." Jannot chuckles.
<Kheldar> Thom lightly punches you in the arm and grins, "Watch your mouth boy!"
<Kent> "Yeah, yeah."
<Kent> And so dinner ensues.
<Kheldar> As you sit down to eat, Thom asks, "So, tell me what's on your mind..."
<Kent> Putting down his fork, or chopsticks, or whatever "Well, that passage says that death returns fromt eh sea to the air to the ground... Well, there was that story way back that that - gulp - plague, originated from some sick guy that came in on a ship.
<Kheldar> (fork)
<Kent> "Well, the birds were sea-birds."
<Kheldar> "It seems to me, Jannot, that your thinking would point more strongly to this... "prophecy" talking about that plague."
<Kheldar> "You know me. I'm a practical man. It's best to just take what life gives you and deal with it. You can't worry yourself too much about what lies ahead."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Well, in that case, would you happen to know any... less-practical people that might know about this sort of thing?"
<Kheldar> He sighs.
<Kheldar> "Well..." He stops, eats for a bit, then looks up at you.
<Kheldar> "I'll tell you what, if it would make you feel better, you can take the day off tomorrow and run up to the library and do some poking around. I can handle things by myself for a day."
<Kent> "Well, I wouldn't want to slough off the work to you... but I do think that I wouldn't be able to get this off my mind."
<Kheldar> "That's kind of what I figured. We'll bost be better served by you taking care of this."
<Kent> "I'll take you up on that offer. Thanks, again Thom. It's nice to have you here for dinner again. It's... been a while."
<Kheldar> "It certainly has at that. Seems so easy for me to get caught up with things at home or work." He shrugs.
<Kent> "Well, the room you used to use is still open." Jannot smiles. 
<Kheldar> He clears his throat. "Seems to me you should be looking for someone to help start filling those rooms..."
<Kent> "Oh gees...Well, maybe the mystery woman will be in the library tomorrow." Jannnot says eating a bit more.
<Kheldar> He grins.
<Kent> After cleaning up after dinner, before going to bed, Jannot will check out the 'grounds'.
<Kheldar> You take a look around, both inside and out, but nothing seems out of the ordinary.
<Kent> Are there the sounds of night birds? They're so calming.
<Kheldar> Yes, there are some. You can see a few birds drifting in the cool air, a red sky behind them.
<Kent> "Red sky at night... sailors delight... where did I read that..." as he makes heis way to bed.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> So, morning dawns, and your up , ready for the day... ?
<Kent> Jannot wakes having been reassured by Thom the night before feeling a little foolish about making a special trip to the library just because he's afraid of a more-than-likely unrelated prophecy froma mad-man.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot goes about making breakfast for the both of them... and if Thom isn't up yet - proceeds to pound a little on his room door.
<Kheldar> Wait, wait wait. Get ahold of yourself man. Thom went home after dinner. Sorry to disappoint...
<Kent> WHAT?
<Kheldar> Can't expect him to completely abandon his family. 
<Kheldar> Sorry about the misunderstanding.
<Kent> Oh. I suppose I misunderstood... Ahem. Okay. after making breakfast and eating it, Jannot will go to set up the shop for business for the day.
<Kheldar> Right then. Today Thom comes in at about his usual time. He seems gald to see you. "Sleep well?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "Yeah, I slept pretty good. You?"
<Kheldar> "Oh... Not bad I suppose."
<Kheldar> "You still planning on heading to the library?"
<Kent> "Yeah, I'd better. Just to get it out of my mind for once and for all."
<Kheldar> He nods. "Don't forget to take some money with you. I think they charge you...
<Kent> Oh. I see. Hm. "Okay, thanks for the reminder THOM."
<Kent> And after helping Thom finish opening up the shop and preparing for the day, Jannot will make his way back into the house to grab some coin.
<Kheldar> "1 silver piece just to get in and look. Lots more if you want to borrow something."
<Kheldar> You've got... oh about 20 silver in disposable cash right now.
<Kent> Recall his 'comfortable wealth'
<Kent> Especially since he has a nice business going.
<Kheldar> Oh yeah, hang on... make that about 40 silver in disposable cash.
<Kheldar> Or about 4 gold.
<Kheldar> ...400 bronze... 4000 copper...
<Kent> Okay. He'll grab about 5 silver of random coins.
<Kheldar> For comparison, lunch might cost you about 1 bronze...
<Kent> conversion?oh, oh, ok.
<Kheldar> 10s all the way across, gold -> silver -> bronze -> copper -> tin.
<Kent> okay... um, he takes with him...3 silver, 18 bronze, 12 coppper and 3 tin.
<Kheldar> Oh, actually, lunch might cost about 1 copper.. my bad.
<Kent> oooh. That makes the library rather expensive!
<Kheldar> Yup, very true.
<Kent> Knock two of those silver.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> And off Jannot goes.
<Kent> While he walks, he again ponders getting a donkeyt... he ofcourse brings the borrowed book with him.
<Kheldar> Of course.
<Kheldar> You've seen donkeys sell for close to 3 gold or so...
<Kent> Does Jannot notice anything out of the ordinary during his somewhat uncomfortable walk through throngs of people?
<Kent> Exactly.
<Kheldar> Hmm... nothing seems odd. You don't like the crowds, but it's something you can endure.
<Kheldar> The library is up in the nicer district of the city. You feel a little out of place, but then again you aren't exactly from a slum yourself.
<Kheldar> Yes, but tanners aren't exactly the top of the business heap.
<Kent> Why? He's a successful busienss man.Yeah, true.
<Kheldar> After all, tanning shops don't exactly smell good, which means they don't tend to be in the nice sections of town.
<Kent> okay - approaching the linbrary. I'm going to assume he's been her e anumber of times before...
<Kheldar> Sure. Sounds reasonable.
<Kent> ...? and he enters the library...
<Kheldar> You entry the library, paying the fee at the entrance.
<Kheldar> As always, you stop and take a look around, amazed (as you are each time) at the stacks and stacks of books.
<Kent> Is there going to be any trouble with the dfact that he has a book with him? and he'll want to leave with that book?
<Kheldar> Ah, good question. When you enter, the book's description is noted. You will of course be searched when you leave the library to make sure you are not taking out anything you haven't payed to borrow.
<Kent> good enough.
<Kent> Is there a refernce person?
<Kheldar> Most certainly. There are a couple men at desk whose job is to help people who need assistance finding things.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way to the nearest one - if he's unoccupied.
<Kheldar> He is a skinny man, with graying hair that kind of sticks out at random. He's currently looking over a list of some kind, but he looks up as you approach.
<Kheldar> "You need some help?" He asks in a friendly tone.
<Kent> "Yes,' Jannot says as he approaches. He places the book on the counter. "I'm trying to determine the origin of a prophecy that's quoted in here..." and Jannot points it out to him.
<Kheldar> The man looks the passage over, then flips back a page or two in the book and studies some of the context...
<Kheldar> "hmmm... It appears that the author is referencing a work by an elven mystic."
<Kent> "Oh."
<Kheldar> "One by the name of ... Llauron Mistover."
<Kent> <nice>
<Kheldar> "He died... I believe it was around 60 years ago."
<Kent> "Would you have the original work that this author was quoting?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles. "Certainly."
<Kheldar> "I can certainly look. Would you follow me?" He gets up from his desk and heads for a section of the library.
<Kheldar> The man looks through a number of books, and at last pulls out a thin book and gently places it on a nearby desk.
<Kent> By the way, since Jannot is particulkarly interested in elven and dwarven histories, has he heard of this particular 'mystic' before?
<Kheldar> Strangely enough, the little colored cubes say "MOST DEFINITELY"...  (4)
<Kent> HA HA Ha ha ha... excellent.
<Kheldar> The name sounds familiar. You've heard him mentioned before. He was a grey elf who spent little time with elves, but instead lived in human cities, or spent time on his own.
<Kent> cool.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> The librarian gently truns some of the pages in the book, looking through it. Then he puts it back on the shelf and this time takes down a scroll. He opens this on the table and scans through it.
<Kent> Oh. A scoll. <grrr...>
<Kheldar> "Ah, here we go. Llauron was a grey elf. He spent a lot of time with humans as I recall."
<Kent> "Yes, I am familiar with him."
<Kheldar> "Ah, good. Unfortunately, we don't have a translation of this work, but I can show it to you."
<Kheldar> He points out a particular section...






<Kent> ... "Hmm. are there any other passages or works by the same fellow?"
<Kheldar> "This whole scroll has many things which he said. This particular passage here was a single prophecy he made. The rest were made at other times."
<Kent> "Do you have a piece of parchment and a quill so I can copy this?"
<Kheldar> "I do, though I will have to charge you for that..." He seems apologetic.
<Kent> "Why? will you make the copy for me?"
<Kheldar> "No, but we don't run a charity here. We can also copy it for you, although we charge for those services as well."
<Kent> Jannot sighs, "Fine. What does it cost?"
<Kheldar> "Seven bronze per sheet of parchment, nine for the higher quality paper."
<Kent> "7 BRONZE!"
<Kheldar> [GM This is not an unreasonable price.]
<Kent> Oh. well, it sounded expensive, compared to food...Yeah, right. Okay.
<Kheldar> [GM Yes it is expensive, but then it's not like you have tons of other things you spend your money on. A good book could easily cost 10 or more gold."
<Kent> OUCH....
<Kent> Jannot reluctantly pulls out the 7 bronze.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> [Good thing you brought some extra cash...]
<Kent> Yeah, I was afraid I might want to actually borrow a book... NOT LIKELY!
<Kheldar> Right, the man leaves you to your copying. The parchment of course has the library's mark in the upper corner so that you can take it with you when you leave.
<Kent> So, Jannot goes and makes a careful copy of the transcript.Oh. Okay...
<Kent> odd, but whatever.
<Kent> After copying the passage I return the scroll to the fellow.
<Kheldar> Right. "Is there anything else you need help with?"
<Kent> "Well, I was wondering if there was anyone that might be familiar with these types of prophecies..."
<Kheldar> "A sage you mean?"
<Kent> "Sure, I guess. Or perhaps do you know of any Elves that would be willing to translate this?"
<Kheldar> "I can certainly find you someone who would be willing to translate for you. He doesn't work free of course..."
<Kent> "Well, is he an elf?"
<Kheldar> "Actually no, but he does specialize in languages of many kinds. The library employs his services on occasion."
<Kent> "Oaky. So, how do I find this gentleman?"
<Kheldar> The librarian explains to you how to find the man. It's not too far from the library.
<Kent> Jannot thanks the fellow and goes on his way. How long did the library trip take?
<Kheldar> Oh, I'd say it's late morning by now. The walk to the library took the most time.
<Kent> Good. Not lunch time yet.
<Kent> Well, Jannot screws up his self control and prepares to meet yet another stranger...
<Kheldar> Ok. You follow the directions, and soon find a... Well, kind of just a small awning covering an area with a couple tables and books. The man apparently sets up out on the street during the day.
<Kent> THat's different.
<Kheldar> It's summer after all, nice to get at least a little breeze rather than being cooped up inside.
<Kent> True.
<Kent> Jannot approaches the fellow.

<Kent> ok. That reminds me, my wife needs to call a friend about working on a group project...
<Kheldar> So what, you want to break here, or keep playing, or what?
<Kent> Well, Lets break hee and maybe I can get back online in a short while.
<Kent> Yeah. This is fun!
<Kheldar> Ok, that's fine. We've made some decent progress... Hope you're finding things... interesting. 
<Kent> Oh yeah.
<Kent> Of course it COULD be a wild... seagull- chase.
<Kheldar> By the way, how does Jannot feel about prophecy in general. Is it usually a wild scam, or is it really true.
<Kent> I really hadn't thought about it. He's not particularly religious...but the plague was always mysterious... and he's read plenty about other prophecies before... Yeah, I'd say he has considerable doubt about them in general, but this one seemed so pointed that he just COULDN'T ignore it.
<Kheldar> So, he's open minded then...
<Kheldar> So, another question, what would his current interpretation be of what he's seen so far?
<Kent> Hm. Well, He's thinking that likely this has nothing to do with him directly... and likely nothing to do directly with the city even... but there's a little smudge of fear still there.
<Kheldar> Interesting, and what about the specifics, any thoughts on the sea/air/earth thing or on what father's sons means?
<Kent> Well, that';s the POINTED part of the prophecy that wouldseem to fit. That's the part that causes him fear.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> I mean the birds... he supposes... could be - carriers...
<Kheldar> Of course, as Thom might say, "All males are their father's son..."
<Kent> yeah, there's that.

Next time... The Prophecy Revealed


----------



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

So, a quick question for anyone reading. Was the previous post too long? Should I break them up into shorter posts, or are things ok as they are?


----------



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

*Session 2: The Prophecy Revealed*

<Kheldar> Ok, let's see. You had just found the little ... covered area where this sage conducts his business.
<Kent> Yeah... that's the tichet.Sage?
<Kent> Sage??
<Kheldar> Yes, a sage of sorts. An expert in languages.
<Kent> <grin> Ok. Fair enough.
<Kent> Does the fellow have any other customers?
<Kheldar> Not at this point. He is eating an apple and reading a book. He is an older man, definitely human.
<Kent> Ok. Jannot takes a deep breath, "...okay, he's just another normal, ordinary fellow... Hello there sir."
<Kheldar> He looks up. "Good day to you sir. Can I be of assistance?"
<Kent> Jannot steps up closer to the 'pavillion' and hands him the paper that he copied from the scroll. "Yes, Can you givee me an accurate, word-for-word translation of this?"
<Kheldar> "Hmmm..." He looks it over.
<Kheldar> "I certainly can. I will charge you one silver for a translation and additional background information. I can also answer any related questions you might have."
<Kheldar> (Or 10 bronze as the case might be...)
<Kent> Ahem... "Well, then, I guess okay." Jannot fishes out a silver, but before handing it over he asks, "Oh, will that be a written translation?"
<Kheldar> "I can write it for you. Will the back of this parchment do?" He gestures to the back of the copy you handed him.
<Kent> "That would be very good." Jannot hands the coin(s) over.
<Kheldar> "Ok then." He tucks the money away. "This language is an old form of Kayesh" (That's the language you speak).
<Kent> He he he.,..
<Kent> "Hm. I thought that this was Elvish."
<Kheldar> "No, but there are some similarities. Old Kayesh is actually a branch form of elvish."
<Kheldar> I would guess that this was written...
<Kheldar> perhaps a couple hundred years ago.
<Kheldar> "Or at least it uses a form of the language that dates to around that time."
<Kent> "Oh. Okay. That's interesting."
<Kheldar> "It appears to be a poem of sorts. It's written with a particular style that indicates something like that."
<Kheldar> "It reads something like the following:"
<Kheldar> He speaks slowly as he writes on the back of the parchment, flipping back and forth to look again at the front.
<Kheldar> "Three... birds perhaps together
<Kheldar> from sea to air to ground... or land perhaps.
<Kheldar> death comes back to the fish city
<Kheldar> hunting for the sons of the fathers.
<Kent> Jannot tries to hide an internal 'YIKES!'
<Kheldar> Endless blue plains (like with grass, you know)
<Kheldar> contain ... or hold hidden power
<Kheldar> complete surrounding... yes, surrounding reveals
<Kheldar> darkness or blackness perhaps seeks the way
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> son of skin crafter
<Kheldar> once kept hidden
<Kheldar> burns ... perhaps sears is better... away dark clouds
<Kheldar> brings the... arrival of the ring.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot's jaw tries to drop, but he contains it... barely.
<Kheldar> "It's an odd passage."
<Kent> "Yeah, I'll say it is..." Jannot says quietly.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannoit clears his throat. "So, do you know of it's origins?"
<Kheldar> No, it doesn't sound familiar to me. I'm guessing though that what you've given me is not complete.
<Kheldar> It seems... well fragmentary at best. As of course you can tell.
<Kent> Jannot tells the man that he came from the Library and tells him who the reference librarian told him about the author.
<Kheldar> "Ah... hmm... I suppose it could be Llauron. It would fit in about right."
<Kent> "Do you know of any other passages of this sort from the same author?"
<Kheldar> "I'm afraid not. I haven't really studied much of the mystics and prophets."
<Kent> "Do you know of someone else that might know more about this sort of... thing?"
<Kheldar> He sighs as he thinks for a bit.
<Kent> ...trail of crumbs...
<Kheldar> "Well, not in this city. You might find some..." he sniffs. "crackpots around here that like to collect this sort of thing, but I certainly wouldn't trust such a source."
<Kheldar> "If this were something I were investigating, I should probably look to Freehold for further information."
<Kent> <Question to the GM:>Freehold. I've heard that name before...
<Kheldar> [Freehold would be the "capitol" of this "empire".]
<Kheldar> [Freehold is probably a week or two of travel]
<Kent> "There isn't anyone closer that you would trust?"
<Kheldar> He scratches his head and thinks.
<Kheldar> "Unfortunately not. prophecies from a few hundred years ago are just not popular subjects... I can't say I'm surprised."
<Kheldar> "I could certainly take this up as an advanced research case if you'd like me to. I have contacts in Freehold and other places that could obtain some information for me... for you that is."
<Kent> "Well, how much would that sort of thing cost?"
<Kheldar> "Well, it wouldn't be cheap. It would depend of course on what I could find and how much effort it took. I wouldn't consider undertaking such a task for less than 5 silver."
<Kent> "I'll have to think about that. How long do you think it might take for such an undertaking?"
<Kheldar> Well, it would take at least three weeks before I could start getting anything. That's just to send someone to Freehold and hear back from them.
<Kheldar> Unless of course this was urgent, then we could make arrangements for a fast courier.
<Kheldar> You are certainly welcome.
<Kent> "Hm. Perhaps this is getting a bit out of hand... You know, Thank you for your help. Are you always here during the work week?"
<Kheldar> Yes, this is my regular spot. There a good friend of mine across the way who sells apples you know.
<Kent> "Um, Ok. Thanks." What time of the day is it again?
<Kheldar> I believe it's a little before noon.
<Kent> Good. "I suppose it's almost time for a mid-day meal."
<Kent> "Thanks again. If I have any other questions I may come calling again."
<Kheldar> Oh good. Have a pleasant day.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot begins backing away from the fellow, "Yeah, thanks. You too." He turns and goes to by an apple.
<Kent> that's buy buy an apple.
<Kheldar> Ok, 7 copper, no problem.
<Kheldar> Leaving you with 1 bronze, 5 copper and 3 tin...
<Kent> 7 copper?! I guess that's reasonable.
<Kheldar> It is a good apple anyway...
<Kent> "Boy..." Jannot mutters to himself, "Expensive morning. Curiosity is going to impoverish me..."
<Kheldar> Besides, fruit isn't always cheap...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Well, Jannot takes his apple core and his translated ... poem and heads back to the shop.
<Kent> "So, slow day?"
<Kheldar> Ok. When you get back, the shop is empty except for Thom. He is working on a hide.
<Kheldar> "Oh, not too bad. How about you. Has you mind been put at ease?"
<Kent> "Well, " he says coming up closer to Thom, "yes and no."
<Kheldar> Thom puts down his work. "Tell me..."
<Kent> Check this out. I found a more complete version of the passage I remembered from that book. I copied it down from the library scroll and had another fellow translate it..." handing the parchment to Thom.
<Kheldar> [Remember, he can't read...]
<Kent> DOH!
<Kent> Jannot reads it.
<Kent> aloud..
<Kheldar> Thom seems to start a little at the part about skin crafter...
<Kheldar> "That's... curious."
<Kent> "Yeah, kinda hitting the nail a bit squarely..."
<Kent> Jannot sighs. "So, What do you think? The guy that translated the original said that he wouldn't trust anyone local to know more detail about the author or the origins of this... poem."
<Kheldar> "Calling it a poem now, are you?"
<Kheldar> "Hmm.."
<Kent> "Well, that's what he called it." Jannot smiles. "Makes it seem a bit less... threatening, I suppose."
<Kheldar> Thom grins... a little. "Well, it certainly sounds somewhat... disturbing. You're almost starting to convince me there is something to this."
<Kent> "Oh man! I forgot! I forgot to ask the man if he knew the reference to the 'fish city'."
<Kheldar> "Hmmm...
<Kheldar> "Well, if this really is a true prophecy, what can we do about it?"
<Kent> "Well, I don't know. I don't think I've ever really thought about ... prophecies... and fate... and that sort of thing."
<Kheldar> Thom nods his head in agreement.
<Kheldar> "You don't think it's talking about another plague of some kind, do you?"
<Kent> "I mean, I have a life! I have a shop to run... " nodding to Thom "with great help of course..."
<Kent> That's what I thought at first... "
<Kheldar> "At first?"
<Kent> Well, I don't know what to think now."
<Kheldar>  certainly
<Kent> <let me re-read some things...> Jannot picks up the parchment and reads it again... 
<Kent> <You know, I never though you'd use my little story for such a ... complete 'in'>
<Kheldar> [Which story?]
<Kheldar> [Actually, I learned about your story after I'd already come up with a good chunk of the plot...]
<Kheldar> [You just handed me some convenient... tools] 
<Kent> <Character background... plague... > Hm. Yeah. That's it.
<Kent> Jannot still reading the parchment again...
<Kent> "Well, then there's this following portion that reads like an... like a way to... I dunno, fix the situation."
<Kheldar> Thom scratches his head. "Perhaps... although I don't really see a connection between some ring and ... well... fixing a possible plague..."
<Kent> "Jannot tosses the parchment to a convenient work table... "I don't either."
<Kent> He shakes his head.
<Kent> Well, is there something more productive I could do around the shop?"
<Kheldar> "Sure, you can work on the orders over there..."
<Kent> Jannot nodds his head. Goes to change into his work clothes to clear his head... working on hides.
<Kheldar> Right... sounds fine. Any of his thoughts you'd like to share?
<Kent> No. Nothing really coming into focus. It's just kind of... flooring, that I... or well anyone for that matter, could be wrapped up in some such thing... I'll just... work for a while.
<Kheldar> You change and make your way back to the shop. You work for a bit, and pretty soon, Thom speaks up...
<Kheldar> "You don't suppose we should... well tell someone?"
<Kheldar> "I mean, if something bad is going to happen..."
<Kent> Jannot looks up from his work... "Who'd we tell, the magistrate? The captain of the guard? And what would we say?..." Jannot pauses..."We really don't know that this is really anything at all."
<Kheldar> "I suppose...
<Kheldar> "I don't know."
<Kent> "...but, I suppose that it would be foolish to ignore a ... warning... if that's what this is."
<Kheldar> Thom stops for a bit... "...a warning, eh? You know, it kind of seems a little less real now that I stop and think about it. Why on earth would someone a couple hundred years ago try to warn us, even of a plague."
<Kheldar> "Maybe this isn't anything after all..."
<Kent> Jannot chuckles... "Why does a person write down the words of a seemingly crazy person and call it a prophecy?" Jannot smiles.
<Kheldar> "More than a little mad themselves I'm thinking."
<Kent> Jannot laughs as he returns to his work. "Yeah, most likely."...though Jannot isn't entirely convinced.
<Kheldar> Thom seems a little more settled, having thought things through in his own way.
<Kent> Unless Thom brings it up, Jannot will wait until Thom's gone for the evening to talk through this to himself.
<Kheldar> Ok. The rest of the day passes by in what seems to be an eternity. At last, the customers are gone and Thom wishes you well before heading home.
<Kent> "You have a good night Thom. Hey, you keep your eyes and ears open, ok?"
<Kheldar> He grins. "I'll do that."
<Kheldar> right
<Kent> Jannot nodds and finishes closing up the shop and doing the paperwork.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ... "sure would be nice if I had a ... companion..." he mutters to himself. Well, not that kind of companion...
<Kheldar> [and Thom isn't? ]
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> [ahhhh...]
<Kent> Jannot finishes closing and goes to clean up for the evening and eat soemthing for dinner.
<Kheldar> Ok then.
<Kent> Time passes...
<Kheldar> Anything else this evening then?
<Kheldar> No companion?
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Um... He'll just ... eat... and ... re read that portion of that book that he borrowed... and Oh no... no, no, no... He'd never resort to that...He can barely talk to strangers... that would be ENTIRELY out of the question...
<Kheldar> Thought not.
<Kent> So... he re-reads that portion of that book ... then the poem... and then... repeat.
<Kheldar> Right. The translations are slightly different on the part you have to compare. Kind of makes you wonder how accurate either one is.
<Kent> Yeahj. I noticed that myself...
<Kheldar> But... Well, there it is. You ponder it until late into the night, and... at last weary...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ... and try not to forget to blow out the light before falling to sleep.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> You are startled awake the next morning by a irregular thumping against the wall of the house.
<Kent> ... "Huh... " Jannot pulls on pants, shoes and a shirt quickly. "Hello?" He calls out... what time is it ... abouts?
<Kheldar> It sounds like something is hitting the wall.
<Kheldar> It's light outside, possible not too much before you'd normally wake.
<Kent> Which wall? Near the door?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> Jannot approaches the door..."Hello? Is someone there?"
<Kheldar> You can vaguely hear what could be the voices of children...
<Kent> Children... Do I have a window?
<Kheldar> Certainly.
<Kent> Jannot opens a window and peers ... carefully... out.
<Kheldar> A rock narrowly misses the window. It seems there are a half -dozen kids throwing rocks at the wall of your house.
<Kent> Jannot looks at the kids... are they horsing around? ngry? 
<Kheldar> Certainly looks like. They're laughing.
<Kent> "Hey, get away from there! You want me to call the guard?"
<Kheldar> They spot you and go scampering off down the alley.
<Kent> Jannot closes the window... "how bizarre..." He'll open the door... carefully... and checks around to see if anything is broken.
<Kheldar> [I'm guess you have a bird feeder of sorts?]
<Kheldar> Or at least a place where you put seed for bird?
<Kent> Bird feeder... well, how about... a ... um... small water fountain.
<Kent> Sure. I'll toss seeds below the fountain from time to time.
<Kheldar> You don't spy anything broken, but you do spot something over in the... bird bath.
<Kent> HTere you go.
<Kent> Jannot casts another glance to the wall of the house to see where the rocks were hitting for damage... before checking out the birdbath.
<Kheldar>  There are some marks in the whitewashing...
<Kheldar> As you approach the bird bath, you realize that there is a dead bird in it. It is a night-time bird.
<Kheldar> You spot another on the ground just beyond.
<Kent> A night bird... and another? Jannot doesn't touch them... and looks around... for a third.
<Kheldar> You don't spot one.
<Kent> Have there been any instances before with these kids?
<Kheldar> Oh, every now and then they like to get into mischief.
<Kent> Jannot looks the birds over... were they obviously killed?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kheldar> Although... they kind of smell bad... Like they've already been dead a few days.
<Kent> Oh... OH.... oh... "Flaming kids..." Jannot goes to the shop to get those gloves again.
<Kheldar> ok
<Kheldar> uh... The first bird you pick up... is not all stiff. It can't have been dead all that long...
<Kent> He'll grab the two birds and toss them onto the trash heap... with the gloves on, he feels like looking a bit closer at the bird.
<Kheldar> You don't notice anything, other than a foul odor.
<Kent> Jannot notes the bad smell and tosses the birds on the trash heap.
<Kheldar> right
<Kent> ... and then thinks that this might be a small piece of a larger picture...
<Kent> Jannot takes his gloves off in the shop and then goes out front to see if there are any city guards within sight.
<Kheldar> Not at the moment, no.
<Kent> are there any other... dead birds laying around?
<Kheldar> Nope
<Kent> "Hmm..." What about the other birds Jannot tossed on the heap yesterday?
<Kheldar> You go back and check. They're still there.
<Kent> Have they been picked over any by ... rats or carrion birds?
<Kheldar> Hmmm, good question... and the answer is...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> I'm trying to decide what would be normal... I'm not sure...
<Kent> Okay I get the idea... nothing odd to report.
<Kheldar> Uh... you aren't surpirsed by whether or not they've been picked over.
<Kent> <chuckle> good enough.
<Kent> I guess there are limits to the AMOUNT o freality there can be... and wether Jannot would know anything about it anyway...
<Kent> Jannot chalks it all up to haveing a monster of a wierd week and proceeds back into the house to have breakfast.
<Kheldar> Right
<Kheldar> Then head for the shop?
<Kent> yeah... eat... get dressed to work... open the shop...
<Kheldar> Right. Thom comes in at his usual time. He seems in good spirits.
<Kheldar> Good morning, young one.
<Kent> "Hey there, old timer. How goes the morning?"
<Kheldar> "It goes well. I've got a good feeling about business today."
<Kent> "Yeah? no pains in the old knees telling you about rain?"
<Kheldar> He grins. "I never get pains in my knees. I'm as stout as I was twenty years ago."
<Kheldar> "You're looking a little ragged. Not much sleep last night?"
<Kent> "Yeah, you're probably right. You could probably run me into the ground... and lift a horse... and eat a horse... after drinking that horse under the table..."
<Kent> Laughing...
<Kheldar> He smirks.
<Kent> "Well, I was woken a little early... Those fool kids were throwing rocks at my side wall this morning... and it looks like they put a couple of dead birds in my bird bath... the little monsters..."
<Kheldar> "Sounds like a personal problem to me..."
<Kheldar> "Did they line them all up for you?
<Kent> Jannot grumbles a little. "Yeah, personal enough to make me think about putting up a fence around the back and the side of the property...
<Kheldar> He stops to see how you'll react.
<Kent> Jannot smirks. "There were only two... so, sure they were in a line."
<Kheldar> He grins.
<Kent> Jannot lets it fall and tries to get into the daily routine... though he will keep his eye open toward the front of the business watching for a city guard.
<Kheldar> You eventually see a patrol of four go by.
<Kent> Do we have a customer at the moment?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> "Excuse me for a moment Thom..." Jannot mussters as he makes his way out front. "Ho, there! Guards?"
<Kheldar> You recognize them. They're the regular morning patrol.
<Kheldar> "Good morning Jannot. How's business?"
<Kent> ok... I had a little of a disturbance this morning... " and Jannot goes on to describe the children tossing stones... and placing the dead birds in his yard...
<Kheldar> "Trouble?
<Kheldar> "Those kids again, eh? Well, we'll stop by and talk to their moms about that! Can't have kids disturbing good business men..."
<Kheldar> He grins good naturedly.
<Kheldar> Knowing him though, you know he'll take the time to pay a brief visit.
<Kent> "Yes, quite so/" Jannot says, a little shy yet... "Oh, and one other thing..."
<Kent> Yesterday I found three other dead birds in my yard... all lined up in a row."
<Kheldar> "Kids..." He rolls his eyes.
<Kent> "You haven't had many other dead birds turning up around the city have you?"
<Kheldar> "Oh... I don't know. I never really pay attention to them myself. They're just scavengers. Flying rats... you know."
<Kent> "Yeah, sure. Also, one last question. Have you ever heard of a place called the 'Fish City'?"
<Kheldar> "Fish city?" He looks at the other men...
<Kent> Jannot forces an uncomfortable chuckle... "Yeah... heard of it?"
<Kheldar> "I'm afraid not."
<Kent> "Okay then. Thanks for the help."
<Kheldar> "Yeah, you have a good day.'
<Kent> Jannot backs away, "Yeah, you too."
<Kent> Turns back to the shop... "making a rediculous fool of yourself..." he mutters.
<Kent> Ahem...
<Kheldar> The guards head on their way and you go back in the shop.
<Kheldar> Thom is just getting out a batch of furs the recently came in. They need working.
<Kent> Jannot returns to his work. "Hope those kids get a good talking to by their mothers..."
<Kheldar> Thom grins.
<Kheldar> You are working your way through the skins, stretching them out tight across drying racks and the like, when you happen across one with a marking that catches your eye. It's kind of like a burn mark or a brand. Except that it's on the inside of the skin.
<Kent> Marking...
<Kent> Hm. wild animals wouldn't have a brand.
<Kent> HHHMMMmmm....
<Kheldar> It's a kind of oval shape with a ... kind of asterix shaped mark inside near one end.
<Kent> Hm. I'll grab a pair of shears and cut the piece of hide out to place aside...
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> "Yeah?
<Kent> "Hey Thom, "Jannot says walking over with the piece of hide..."You ever seen this before?
<Kheldar> He takes a look at it... "On the inside, eh? It's got to be some... I don't know a tool or something left a mark...
<Kent> clears his throat. "Yeah, strange, eh?"
<Kheldar> "What is it with you and strange things lately?"
<Kheldar> Thom shuts up.
<Kent> "...well, I am the son of the skin crafter, right?" and extremely uncomfortable feeling comes over Jannot.
<Kent> "I have to check this out."
<Kheldar> Thom sighs. "Ok, go ahead."
<Kent> Jannot sits down and holds his head in his hands...
<Kent> "Thom... is something going on here or am I crazy?"
<Kheldar> Thom shrugs... "Maybe life sometimes throws strange things at you all in a row...
<Kent> "Yeah... ever toss wierd things to you?"
<Kent> "... in a row?"
<Kheldar> Yeah, sometimes.
<Kent> Jannot stands back up, stuffing the hide portion in his pocket (assuming there arte pockets) and says, "I'm going to fish some of this by lunch and then I'll go check this out. Can you hold down the place again?"
<Kheldar> "Yeah, sure, that's not a problem."
<Kent> "Thanks, Thom. I don't know what I'd do with out you..." Claps Thom on his shoulder as he returns to feverishly finish his work before lunch time.
<Kheldar> Good enough. Lunch time is here before you know it.
<Kent> Jannot looks up from his work... "Gotta go change and then... to the Library I guess."
<Kheldar> Going to grab some more change? 
<Kent> Yeah. Probably a little more today.
<Kheldar> How much you want to take?
<Kent> well, how much did it cost to check out a book?
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Umm.... most likely more than you want to spend...
<Kent> Well, I was just using that amount as a guage.
<Kent> I'd guess that I'd want about twice what I had before.
<Kheldar> Ah... I don't recall mentioning a price to borrow, but it'd be steep.
<Kent> You did...
<Kheldar> Ok, so 4 silver then perhaps.
<Kent> or at least an estimate.
<Kent> okay. 4 silver... but make it 2 silver... 10 bronze... balh, blah, blah.
<Kheldar> Got it.
<Kent> Jannot throws together something to eat... changes clothes, grabs his ... money purse and heads for the library... or that helpful translator, whichever is closer.
<Kheldar> Right. which one?
<Kheldar> The translator is closer.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Well, then Jannot is off... to see the wizard, the wonderful ... err... nevermind
<Kent> customers>?
<Kheldar> Ok. You get down to where the sage... sits. He's there, just handing over a small package of something in exchange for a small purse.
<Kent> Jannot waits until that customer is finished and walking away.
<Kheldar> The man thanks him and leaves. The sage looks around and spies you. He waves you over.
<Kent> Jannot nodds... and comes over. "Hello again. I have a question for you.
<Kheldar> "Certainly.
<Kent> Jannot pulls out the portion of hide.
<Kent> Have you seen anything like this?
<Kheldar> He looks it over. "I can't say that I have."
<Kheldar> "Do you want me to look into it?"
<Kent> Jannot takes the hide back. "No, but thanks anyway. Oh, have you ever heard of a place called the 'Fish City'?"
<Kheldar> "The Fish City?
<Kent> "Yeah, it's in the translation you gave me yesterday..."
<Kheldar> "Yes, I recall... I suspect that it is not an actualy name for any particular city, but rather a.. colorful reference. I would suspect any city along the coast."
<Kent> "Hm. So, no particular city then... Okay. One other thing: Have you noticed any dead birds around recently?"
<Kheldar> He seems a little surprised by your question. "Well...
<Kheldar> "...come to think of it, I really haven't seen many birds lately.
<Kent> Oh no...
<Kent> Jannot looks away to hide a feeling on anxiety. "Ok. Well, thanks then." 
<Kheldar> "Have you decided whether or not you'd like me to look further into the matter of the text you showed me yesterday?
<Kent> "Um... well, what are the up-front charges?"
<Kheldar> he ponders...
<Kent> thinking pretty hard there...
<Kheldar> "Oh, I'd probably need five silver up front. Refundable of course if you cut things short before I spend that much on expenses. Mostly refundable that is."
<Kent> "Well, I'll habve to think about it."
<Kheldar> "Good day!" he calls
<Kent> Jannot turns away and makes his way toward the Library, "Thanks!" He calls over his shoulder... a bit preocupied.
<Kheldar> Right...
<Kheldar> So, the library... a 1 silver entry fee...
<Kent> Yeah... 
<Kheldar> You enter the library...
<Kent> Jannot makes his way to the reference desk.
<Kheldar> Right. You are again greeted and asked if you need help.
<Kent> Has Jannot seen this symbol before? (Heraldry)
<Kheldar> No, it doesn't look familiar.
<Kent> ok
<Kheldar> It's not a standard heraldric symbol.
<Kent> okay
<Kent> "I found this strange symbol on... well, I found it. Do you recognize it?"
<Kheldar> The librarian gives you a funny look, but examines the mark (without taking the hide, after all, it's not actually completely cured).
<Kent> <oh yeah>
<Kheldar> "It doesn't look familiar to me"
<Kent> "So you have no idea what it is?"
<Kheldar> "I can't say that I do."
<Kent> Jannot mutters a quiet explicative... strange for him to do. "Thank you. one other question, Have you any knowledge of the reference to a 'Fish City'?"
<Kheldar> "Certainly..
<Kheldar> "I should guess that it could refer to a mythical underwater city populated entirely by talking fishes. There is a child's tale collection that I've seen that mentions it.
<Kheldar> [GM: 
<Kent> Jannot sighs... hanging his head.
<Kent> [not funny.... well okay, maybe a little, but not much.]
<Kheldar> [hey, I'm laughing]
<Kent> Nothing else?
<Kheldar> He thinks for a minute. "I'm afraid not."
<Kheldar> "Would you like to see the book?"
<Kent> "Well, unless it's translated, it won't do me any good..."
<Kheldar> "Translated? It written in Kayesh..."
<Kent> "Yeah, isn't it in Keyish?"
<Kent> "Old Kayesh?"
<Kheldar> [The other scrap was in old kayesh, you speak modern kayesh]
<Kent> right
<Kent> um... "Yeah, please get that for me."
<Kheldar> Ok, he heads off with you in tow and finds a small bound book. It appears to have been a noble-man's story book for kids. It has various tales in it.
<Kent> Is that the same boomk as two days prior?
<Kheldar> Nope, your borrowed book is a history book. The other was a scroll.
<Kent> ritght.
<Kent> k
<Kheldar> So... There doesn't seem to be anything about the book that catches your attention.
<Kent> "Okay then. Have you seen any symbols SIMILAR to this one in any of your research?"
<Kheldar> He looks at it again. "Well, not in my research, but it kind of looks a little like an egg... you know, hatching?"
<Kent> Jannot looks at it again... "Huh. I guess it does, doesn't it... Thanks."
<Kheldar> He shrugs.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way out of the library.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Ok. And home?
<Kent> No. Not yet.Jannot thinks for a second. How far is it to go to the fellow that he bought the hides from?
<Kheldar> The ones from this morning?
<Kent> If that's the load that this portion came from... yes.
<Kheldar> Right. You have no idea. They were brought in fresh from out of town. You don't know the guy.
<Kent> Well, did I meet the fellow on the docks? did he bring them by himself?
<Kheldar> Actually, these were most like brought by someone who bought them from trappers.
<Kent> Hm. What sort of hide was it? Bear, elk, deer?
<Kheldar> Considering the fact that they weren't cured yet, they probably didn't come in by boat.
<Kent> 
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> They're... yes, elk/deer. Utility, not decoration hides.
<Kent> Well, in that case... in my travels about the city, have I )Jannot) seen any ...'mystics' set up shop?
<Kheldar> heh... Sure. You can pretty easily find a couple. There are fortune tellers in dark corners, and madmen on the street of the Gods (both inside and outside the churches in some people opinions).
<Kheldar> It's not to hard to find one... Now... a reputable one? That's a slightly different story. It's not exactly a reputable business if you get my drift.
<Kent> Wow... the Street of the Gods... interesting. Like the Panmtheon?
<Kheldar> Not so much that as just a rather long street which traditionally tends to get temples built on it.
<Kent> Like the French Quarter? ... the Zealot Corner?
<Kheldar> Yes, something like that... 
<Kent> Wow... Hmm. Jannot thinks hard about going there...
<Kheldar> The churches aren't clustered, they're spread out along the length of the street.
<Kent> Which church would be most suited to pophecies and the like?
<Kheldar> So, like george washington way rather than the las vegas strip.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Hmm... an interesting question...
<Kheldar> You know, this might require a little advanced planning on my part. Perhaps this is a good stopping place... Can you tell me what you might have in mind?
<Kheldar> If it wasn't here, I was going to call a halt probably shortly after you got home...
<Kent> Well, I guess it depends on whether the churches are like churches of today, or more like convents or monasteries...
<Kheldar> ah... There are some that are more monastic, but in a city they bigger churches are much more... friendly to the populace if you get my drift.
<Kent> I think I do... though I'm not certain.
<Kheldar> I can get you a religion summary by next time we play...
<Kent> Sounds good. 

Next time... Plague


----------



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

*Session 3: Plague*

<Kheldar> So, you want to know about religion in this setting?
<Kent> Yeah, that'd be good.
<Kheldar> Ok, I'll present things from a neutral point of view. Jannot will have to decide for himself where he stands.
<Kent> Yous need to learn mes about 'ligion.
<Kheldar> There are many, many gods.
<Kent> Oh.
<Kheldar> They can be generally divided into two basic categories.
<Kheldar> One category is called by their worshipers the Old Gods or the True Gods. Others call them the Powerless.
<Kent> Interesting...
<Kheldar> The other category is not exactly named by their followers, but their detractors call them... errr... new gods or false gods? hmmm... not sure about that part.
<Kent> Yeah.
<Kent> usurpers?
<Kheldar> Here's the key difference... The powerless or the old gods never seem to work obvious miracles. Their followers claim that their power comes out as the actions they take themselves. Detractors... well... obviously these gods are not real if they show no signs of power.
<Kheldar> All the other gods... The non-Powerless... have a tendancy to grant their followers powers of different kinds. These gods are much more numerous than the powerless. They have more of a tendancy to have local followers rather than global followers. They tend to have areas of specialty.
<Kheldar> Got the basic drift of things?
<Kent> uh huh... Hm. Gotch ya. Sure. It's pretty straight forward. However... what are the local gods? which are the most popular and...
<Kheldar> Oh, yes, the followers of the Old Gods believe that all the "new gods" are actually demons of some kind which ensnare people.
<Kent> RIGHT...
<Kheldar> As far as the most common, the New Gods easily have more followers. People are attracted to obvious power. For some reason though, the followers of the Old Gods just refuse to die out.
<Kent> I hear yiou there. Locally.
<Kent> Right, but I'm talkiong about where Jannot lives.
<Kheldar> In the area where you live, the biggest church would be... hmm...
<Kent> Both new and old.
<Kheldar> A new god who supposedly founded the city. He has particular powers with the ocean.
<Kent> Oh. THat's interesting. And does he have a symbol of some sort? or idol?
<Kheldar> oh... say... his symbol would be a sailing vessel on a blue background.
<Kent> FISH? doh...
<Kent> Nonterasu
<Kheldar> The largest old god following (and this is generally true, not just locally) is ... (been having troubles thinking of a name, so this might be considered not set in stone)... Az. He is supposedly the god who created the world.
<Kent> Az. That's all you could come up with?
<Kheldar> Think about the spelling for a second...
<Kent> Yeah, I get it.
<Kent> OKay. Your woerld. 
<Kheldar>  Hey, if you have suggestions, let me know... 
<Kent> Well, I like interesting names of moderate complexity... but who's to say that a god would have the same naming convention as a mear mortal.
<Kheldar> Yes, and I'm a horrible namer...
<Kheldar> Or with old gods, who's to say that the name wasn't provided by the worshippers. It wouldn't be like an old god to tell anyone his name... or even speak to anyone... 
<Kent> Hm... true.
<Kent> Okay, okay. Az it Is.
<Kent> Hm. So there isn't one in particular that tends to have the most ... mystics... involved?
<Kheldar> So, in answer to your question at the end of last session, there is no god of prophecy. Most of the prophets (at least the good ones) were followers of various old gods.
<Kent> Oh. I see.
<Kheldar> Some of the new gods have prophets but their success... varies.
<Kent> I completely follow.
<Kent> he he he..
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Probably, depending of course on exactly what you're after.
<Kent> Okay.  So, I'd most likely be looking for an old god church for something related to an 'older' prophecy.'
<Kheldar> If you want something more than a human answer, odds are that you'll need to find a new god...
<Kent> Um... Hm.
<Kent> Hm. Oh, I get your drift. What about elves?
<Kheldar> What about them?
<Kent> Are there any around? Hm.
<Kheldar> Ah... There are a couple small communities of grey elves. You've never been in that area of the city, but you've heard they keep it ... a lot more green. 
<Kent> Hm. Do the elves tend to keep to themselves? Do you see them around the marketplace? Opening shops?
<Kheldar> It's not so much that they keep to themselves as it is that humans don't tend to treat them well (at least in cities).
<Kent> Hm.
<Kheldar> This is partly due to the fact that elves feel somewhat out of place in human cities, being more used to much more open cities.
<Kent> Good enough. Do the elves have a religion or god?
<Kheldar> Elves are pretty much as diverse as humanity, although there is more of a tendancy to follow the old gods.
<Kent> Hm. I write a lot...How far is that part of the city?
<Kheldar> It's probably more or less about the same distance as your shop/home, but off in a different direction.
<Kent> Recall Jannot is near the Library having just spoken... wait... or did he already decide to go to church street?
<Kheldar> You're still near the library.
<Kent> good.
<Kent> Lets see. It's almost noon, right?
<Kheldar> I believe that's correct.
<Kent> ... just had an apple... Yeah? Oh. Um... do you have that portion posted?Hm. 
<Kheldar> No, that was last visit.
<Kheldar> Yup, it's up. So is the modified prophecy page.
<Kent> gr8.
<Kent> Okay, well, in that case, Jannot will head off in the direction of the elves communities.
<Kheldar> Ok.
<Kent> ...great. Now I have to meet another race...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot suppresses a shiver.
<Kheldar> So, you are able to get directions which get you near where some elves live.
<Kheldar> You begin to see a few elves here and there on the street, and you start seeing a few houses that have been built in (what you assume) is an elvish style.
<Kheldar> They tend to be fairly open, built to let in the air and light.
<Kheldar> Anything in particular you're looking for?
<Kent> Are there shops per se?
<Kheldar> Yes, there are shops. Things such as food shops, to... well, a variety of things.
<Kent> Well, since Jannot hasn't had anything to eat since breakfast, (and it's likely after noon by now, yes?) He'll go to the second food shop he sees.
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ... as long as it's not too busy...
<Kheldar> Ok. It's a small shop selling various makings for meals.
<Kent> So... it's ala carte?
<Kheldar> Well... it's not exactly a place to eat. Is that more lke what you're looking for?
<Kent> Ah, yeah, if there's a place to eat rather than a place to buy food-stuffs, that's what he's looking for.
<Kheldar> There certainly is. It will certainly cater more to elvish-style food of course.
<Kent> He he... I'm aware...
<Kheldar> Ok then, you find a place to eat, and head inside.
<Kent> 
<Kent> Is it busy?
<Kheldar> Let's see...
<Kheldar> It's a little past the normal lunch crowd.
<Kheldar> It's not too busy because most people have already eaten their noon meal.
<Kent> great. Wait do you mean that it's later than most people eat and there are as such fewer people?
<Kent> right. Um... Jannot checks out the place. Do you just sit and some one comes out or do you approach a bar?
<Kheldar> Yes, have a seat and ... apparently an elf maid will ask what you'd like.
<Kent> ooohh... elf maidens... ahem. Never mind.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot picks a table that's as by-itself as possible and has a seat.
<Kent> Right.
<Kheldar> All of the few patrons are elves. You draw a couple curious looks, but you find a seat at a table off to the side.
<Kent> Jannot is feeling uneasy... but tries to summon up the courage to stay and eat something.
<Kheldar> Soon after you are seated, you are approached by an amazingly thin elvish ... well, girl. She wears an apron, and she asks you in somewhat halting Kayesh if she can get you something to eat.
<Kent> .. ha ha ha... 
<Kent> Jannot tries to speak clearly.
<Kent> "Yes. What do you have to eat?"
<Kheldar> She looks a little helpless as she says a couple things you don't understand. Then she explains, "We make plant food cooked in ... sweet juice."
<Kheldar> "Also..
<Kent> He he... Jannot looks at her and smiles. "That sounds good. what is the cost?"
<Kheldar> She smiles.
<Kheldar> "Ok. you pay ... fifteen tin?"
<Kent> Is that reasonable?
<Kheldar> That's a little on the expensive side for lunch, but not way out there. Remember you paid 7 copper for an apple...
<Kent> Oh. Then that's pretty cheap comapred to a stupid apple.
<Kheldar> Of course, fruit tends to be expensive...
<Kent> Okay, he tenders up 15 tin.
<Kheldar> She takes you money and leaves, presumably to prepare the food.
<Kent> Is there something to drink?
<Kheldar> Some of the others are drinking something from mugs.
<Kheldar> One elf drinks something, probably wine from a ... goblet.
<Kent> Hm. Well, I'm a little unsure. Do people here drink the water? I know that some places no-one actually drinks water.
<Kheldar> Hmmm... good point. Most likely not, unless you live on the very inland side of the city.
<Kheldar> Usually an alcoholic beverage that's been fairly heavily watered down.
<Kent> So, a light beverage in the middle of the day would be considered ... how about mulled cider? What types of beverages does Jannot believe that elves might drink? Hm. Okay. food for thought.
<Kheldar> ...or drink...
<Kheldar> Yeah, that'd be reasonable.
<Kheldar> You have no idea, although you've read that they do like fine wines.
<Kent> Jannot waits ... somewhat patiently and looks around, trying to observe... whatever.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ...since he's never been in this area before... He's always wanted to visit an elven city...
<Kheldar> The place is actually kind of nice, once you get past the slightly alien feel. Some of place just feels a little strange, like it's not quite stable.
<Kent> Really.
<Kheldar> But, it there is lots of light coming into the room from outside, and a slight breeze.
<Kent> Sounds rather pleasant.
<Kheldar> The elves have pretty much ignored you, and have returned to their conversations.
<Kheldar> Yes, most (probably two thirds) of the traffic is elvish.
<Kent> Are there other elves gcoming and going out in the street? Okay. So there are a healthy number of humans out on the road as well.
<Kheldar> yes.
<Kent> k
<Kent> What other shops are visible from here?
<Kheldar> Across the road is a furniture maker (apparently).
<Kheldar> You spy a couple other shops whose purpose is not apparent to you.
<Kheldar> You also see... a candle/lamp shop.
<Kent> Hm. Okay.Jannot checks his watch, noting the time and gives Thom a call on his Cell to chekck on the business...DOH!
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> The girl soon comes back with a plate of food and a mug which she places in front of you. "Enjoy."
<Kent> "Jannot thanks the girl and waits for her to retreat before he starts intot he food...
<Kheldar> The food is.. interesting. It has a flavor that's definitely unique to you. It's not bad though. There is obviously some fish mixed in. The drink is a real lite slightly fruity drink of some kind.
<Kent> ok. Sounds like a nice place to have lunch. Is the food a soup? a mash? sandwich?Stir-fry>?
<Kheldar> No, it's more like... kind of a stir-fry.
<Kent> yeah. great.
<Kent> Jannot is really enjoying his first foray into the elvish side of the city...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> What next then?
<Kheldar> She does come back out when your nearly finished to ask if you'd like anything else.
<Kent> Well, if the girl comes out to refill his drink then when he leaves he'll leave 2 tin, otherwise 1 tin. Are the other elves that were dining there still there?
<Kent> "Yes, some more of this... juice?"
<Kheldar> Most of the other elves have left, although one or two others have come in. So, there are perhaps 3 or so others in the place now.
<Kent> Was there any particular ...custom that Jannot may have observed after eating?"
<Kheldar> None that you noticed.
<Kent> ok.
<Kheldar> right. where to?
<Kent> After finishing the juice, Jannot will leave. If he notices a human passing by that doesn't look too pre-occupied, he'll try to ask them a question.
<Kheldar> Ok, you spot a man who seems to be making his slow way down the street. He's not poor, not rich...
<Kent> okay. Jannot approaches the man. "Excuse me, could I ask you a question?"
<Kheldar> "I might be able to..."
<Kent> "Oaky... Um. I was wanting to have a translation of an elvish poem done. Would you have any ideas as to where I might start?"
<Kheldar> The man thinks for a moment...
<Kheldar> "I suppose you could try the Falling Leaf. It's a small elvish book shop not far from here."
<Kheldar> "Certainly"
<Kheldar> He gives you directions. It's not far at all.
<Kent> "Great. Thank you very much sir. Where might that be?"
<Kent> Jannot thanks the man again and is off. 'whew. talking to a stranger int he street. Tomorrow I'll be dancing in a bar...'
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot makes his way to this elvish book store.
<Kheldar> You find the place fairly easily, and enter.
<Kent> Is it as open as the restaurant was... are there a lot of customers?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> Well, it's interesting, the place is set up with a number of comfortable chairs and some tables. There are some elves sitting here and there reading.
<Kheldar> Not many though.
<Kent> He he he... elvish B&N. Sipping a hot, thick, aromatic beverage... 
<Kheldar> Yes, something like that... 
<Kheldar> a dark beverage...
<Kent> he he he... okay. Is there an obvious desk or whatnot?
<Kheldar> Yes, there is. There are actually few bookshelves on the walls in the main room. Apparently most of the books are kept "in back".
<Kent> Good enough. Jannot approaches that elf.
<Kheldar> There is an older elf sitting on a stool behind a counter. Knowing the lifespan of elves, he must be... truely old.
<Kent> Hm. Maybe he'll have first hand knowledge of this other elf-prophet...
<Kent> Jannot walks up to the counter.
<Kheldar> "Can I help you, young one?"
<Kent> So is his Kayish pretty good?
<Kheldar> It's actually fairly good.
<Kent> "Yes, thank you." Jannot takes out the copy of the poem that he made and hands it to the elf. "Do you recognize this?"
<Kheldar> He looks it over, then sets it on the counter. "It's written in elvish script, but the tongue is an old form of your Kayesh.
<Kheldar> "I do not recognize where it comes from.
<Kent> Jannot tells him what the librarian told him about the author of that book quoting that other author...
<Kheldar> Ah, Llauron Mistover, is it? That's a sad story.
<Kent> "That's what I was told."
<Kent> "Why is his story a sad one?"
<Kheldar> He looks around to see if any of his customers need anything. Apparently satisfied, he gestures to a stool on your side of the counter.
<Kheldar> "Sit."
<Kent> Jannot looks over,; takes the que and sits.
<Kheldar> "Llauron was once a noble in an elf city far west of here."
<Kent> ...far west...
<Kheldar> "He was powerful in the ways of the tree and earth."
<Kheldar> "He had... a wife, and children. He seemed content."
<Kheldar> "Something changed though, many years before you were born. He seemed to think that the elves were ignorant of some vast wrong which they were living daily."
<Kent> Jannot nodds.
<Kheldar> "He was convinced that his city was doomed, and so he traveled east, eventually reaching these human lands.
<Kheldar> "He left is kin and his friends, travelling alone."
<Kheldar> "He saw you humans as a young race that could be molded, and he made it his.. ...life quest you might say, to prevent what he saw as a great evil that was yet to come."
<Kheldar> "Many of us think he became... tainted by humans ways and human thoughts. He died alone."
<Kent> "So, this passage here that I have, it's considered... what? A sad poem? a rambling of a mad man? ... a pro[phecy?"
<Kheldar> "I would call it an undying example of his folly."
<Kent> "Was there ever any more descriptive example of what he feared was coming?"
<Kheldar> "He talked many times about the things that he feared and fled. I'm sure that his words have been writing down."
<Kent> Jannot nodds and pulls out the scrap of hide that has that symbol on it. "Have you ever seen this before?"
<Kheldar> The elf pulls back slightly from the hide, but looks at the symbol. "I can't say that I recognize it."
<Kent> --afraid of that--
<Kent> Jannot puts it back in his pouch.... better make a drawing of it for next time...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> "Another question. Are there any elves that had the same fears that Llauron had?"
<Kheldar> The old elf shakes his head. "None."
<Kent> --great--
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> "Do you know if you have any books here that would have his writings?"
<Kheldar> "None from after he left his home."
<Kent> --crapa-roonie--
<Kent> "Oaky, so, could you translate that passage that I gave you?"
<Kheldar> He takes a look down at the copy again and begins to speak...
<Kheldar> Three wings together
<Kheldar> from sea to air to earth.
<Kheldar> Death returns to the fish city,
<Kheldar> searching for the father's sons.
<Kheldar> Endless blue plains
<Kheldar> hold hidden power.
<Kheldar> Complete encirclement reveals.
<Kheldar> Darkness seeks the way.
<Kheldar> Son of skin crafter,
<Kheldar> once kept hidden,
<Kheldar> burns away dark clouds,
<Kheldar> brings the coming of the ring.
<Kent> "And there are no other ... goodness I don't know what to call it, prophecies that are similar to it?"
<Kheldar> "I'm afraid I wouldn't know. As I said, I'm sure that many things he said were written down."
<Kheldar> "Humans tend to be... so... short-sighted."
<Kent> Jannot raises himself up. "Short sighted?" he says quietly. Jannot motions the follow to move in closer.
<Kheldar> He looks at you some sadly, remaining where he is at.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Stubborn. Jannot stands and leans a little closer in so he can speak quietly to the fellow.
<Kheldar> He waits to hear your "words of wisdom"... 
<Kent> Oh. That's what he thinks is coming.
<Kent> "The reason I am here is that I read a fragment of this passage about a week ago. Then 2 days ago I wake up in the morniing to find..." Jannot looks around to see if there are other elves that might be close enough to hear.
<Kheldar> None seem to be near.
<Kent> "... 3 dead birds in a straight line in my yard. Dead from no apparent wound. I remember this passage and look it up. Well, guess what?"
<Kent> Jannot waits.
<Kheldar> He looks at you patiently.
<Kent> "... I'm a tanner because that's what my father was. recall 'son of the skin crafter' and I say was because in that plague XX years back, my father died. Yeah, remember the part where it says 'death -- hold on-- comes back to the fish city hunting for the sons of the fathers?"
<Kheldar> --25 years--
<Kheldar> He continues listening patiently.
<Kent> "Is that all coincidence?"
<Kheldar> "Humans know nothing of the infinity of life. You believe that you are the center of everything around you. By the time you learn this, your time has already passed."
<Kheldar> [GM: evil grin]
<Kent> Jannot sighs. "So you put no value in this... prophecy?"
<Kheldar> "He left the ways and life of the elves for a false vision. I believe he was... misled."
<Kent> -- false vision --
<Kent> Oh. Hm.
<Kent> "Did he ever tell where he thought that this vision of his came from?"
<Kheldar> "I speak of a life vision.
<Kent> Jannot sighs. "Of course."
<Kheldar> He waves a hand, somewhat... frustrated, "Not a vision from some false God, but a misled life quest. He misunderstand the times he lived in."
<Kent> "Befiore he left his family behind and his friends and life of influence... Was there anything else going on of import?"
<Kheldar> He shakes his head. "Nothing that lasts long enough to be counted."
<Kent> -- what's THAT mean--
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> --dude this is like pulling teeth...--
<Kheldar> --this is like reading some kind of prophecy...--
<Kheldar> --it's just so hard to explain things properly to humans...--
<Kent> "Do you happen to know what God he followed, if any, before his falling away?"
<Kheldar> The elf looks at you with a somewhat curious look on his face, as if finding the question unique and interesting. "Why no, I don't."
<Kent> "Is that something that might be recorded in writings about him before his 'falling away'?"
<Kent> -- I'll get it one way or the other... whatever 'it' is...--
<Kheldar> "Most likely not. His reputation before was limited to some small works of poetry he wrote. As for afterwords... anyone could guess."
<Kent> "When and how did he die?"
<Kheldar> "He died alone in the wilderness,"
<Kent> ... or so they were told...
<Kheldar> --true--
<Kent> 
<Kent> "What wilderness?"
<Kheldar> "Somewhere here in the human lands. He never returned to the elvish cities."
<Kent> "Well..." Jannot thinks for a bit. "Who would have been the most interested in his exploits after he travelled this way?" -- other than pesky tanners --
<Kheldar> "You humans have many who are drawn to those without wisdom."
<Kheldar> "Many of you believe that theirs will be the last life lived."
<Kent> [chuckle]
<Kent> "I don't follow..."
<Kheldar> "The world does not end with you, young one. Life continues."
<Kent> "I'm fully aware that the rest of the world will continue when I'm long gone... As I said before, I've been acquainted with death for most of my life."
<Kheldar> "Not all share this view."
<Kent> Jannot is getting frustrated. "Do you know what I'm trying to determine here?"
<Kheldar> --dang elves--
<Kheldar> "what would that be?
<Kent> "No, have you been understanding why I'm persuing this line of question?"
<Kheldar> "I believe I do, and I have tried to correct you. You are stubborn."
<Kheldar> --lol oh the irony---
<Kent> Jannot hangs his head... "As are you." He raises his head and smiles. "We have that in common I suppose."
<Kheldar> "If you say so."
<Kent> --ha ha ha...--
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> "Thank you for the help."
<Kheldar> "It was a pleasure to speak with you."
<Kent> Jannot gathers up his parchment.
<Kent> Jannot looks at the fellow to determine if he was being sarcastic.
<Kheldar> He seems sincere.
<Kent> really?
<Kent> Jannot smiles and nods to him and departs back for home.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> You arrive home late afternoon... There is kind of an uncomfortable feel in the air, like... before a storm or something. Nothing you can put a finger on.
<Kent> Oh great.
<Kent> The shop is still open I gather.
<Kheldar> Not open for business, but Thom is apparently still there tidying up.
<Kheldar> "A long day for you?"
<Kent> Jannot approaches Thom. "Elves make a good lunch, but don't try to get information out of one..."
<Kheldar> Thom gives a big belly laugh. "That's a good proverb."
<Kent> Jannot chuckles... "Maybe I should write it down."
<Kheldar> "Kind of a slow day today..."
<Kent> "Yeah. I went to the library and that translator again and neither one had either heard of the 'Fish City' --dang. forgot to ask the elf.-- 
<Kheldar> Thom grins, "And would you have cared for the answer?"
<Kent> Jannot looks at him. "Good question. I don't know. You know that patch of hide?" he says pulling the stinking thing out of his pouch. "No one recognised the symbol on it either."
<Kheldar> He nods.
<Kent> This day was a whole and complete waste."
<Kheldar> "It could just be one of the trappers is leaving a mark to try and make himself remembered."
<Kent> "Congratulations to his success."
<Kheldar> "Well, as I said, today was kind of slow, so you probably would have had a boring day around here anyway."
<Kent> "Anything out of the ordinary?"
<Kheldar> He shakes his head.
<Kent> -- is it friday?
<Kheldar> I believe that's correct.
<Kent> "Well, I suppose that we'll just need a little less pelts tomorrow when I go to the docks."
<Kheldar> "You have plans?"
<Kent> --I believe that that is the normal order of things. I figured that Saturdays he went to the docks to check out the hides that came in on ships - perhaps out-of-area pelts for more exotic/specific requests. I think I mentioned it when you asked about his schedule before.
<Kheldar> --ah, I see, sounds reasonable, other than the fact that most hides don't come in on ships. You tend to deal with turning raw pelts into usable leather...--
<Kheldar> --But, come to think of it, the docks are an ok place for raw pelts that came in overland to be sold anyway...--
<Kheldar> --sure--
<Kent> -- plus he likes to see what sorts of people and things make their way through the dock area.
<Kent> I believe that his normal schedule consists on Saturdays of first half of the day at the docks and the resst of the day shuffling inventory and working on special projects.
<Kheldar> --sounds fine--
<Kent> "Nah, just the normal. Picking up pelts and whatnot. Do you want to satay here at the shop tomorrow or come with?"
<Kheldar> "Oh... I'll come with you I guess..."
<Kent> "Great. If we finish early, maybe we can actually get some fishing in?"
<Kheldar> He brightens. "That sounds like a great idea."
<Kent> Jannot smiles and nodds. "Then it's a plan. Tell your wife that you'll be working extra long tomorrow..." Jannot chuckles.
<Kheldar> He grins... "Naw, she'd welcome some fresh fish I'm thinking."
<Kent> Jannot nods again ad goes about finishing up normal daily sorts of tasks.
<Kheldar> Right, Thom is soon done with his tasks. He bids you farewell and heads for home.
<Kent> Jannot tidies up shop and then finishes any paperwork. Dinner and bed sound welcome after a long day of walking around the city...
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> --GM is enjoying the heck out of this adventure by the way... 
<Kent> dinner...  Yeah. It's going pretty good I think... but it's off to a definitely different sort of start than I'm accustomed to...
<Kheldar> --That's the problem with a single player campaign, to say nothing of one where the main character is a tanner by trade, not an adventurer...--
<Kent> He he he... always willing to provide you a challenge.
<Kheldar>  Right back at ya.
<Kent> yeah...
<Kheldar> Ok, then dinner and bed.
<Kent>  yeah. He's a bit beat.
<Kent> ..' and I didn't even get the chance to go to those churches yet...'
<Kheldar> You wake up the next morning feeling quite refreshed. The sun is shining in, and it just feels like a nice day.
<Kent> Excellent.
<Kent> Jannot goes and gets dressed and grabs asomething for breakfast. No kids throwing rocks at the side of the house this morning... that's nice.
<Kheldar> Not today, it's quiet outside.
<Kent> ... quiet?
<Kheldar> No kids running around throwing rocks = nice and quiet.
<Kent> Good. Any birds of note out in the yard?
<Kheldar>  Nope, not today.
<Kent> Jannod nodds to himself and smiles. Perhaps he's feeling a little re-assured today.
<Kent> AFter eating he gets his wagon ready and goes to check a local stable if he can rent a donkey for half the day (a normal, regular thing - weekly since he doesn't have a beast himself)
<Kheldar> Oh, yes, of course. Let's say that you have a weekly thing set up already. The stable boy gets the donkey for you without problems.
<Kent> Great. Taking the familiar animal back to the shop Jannot ties it up to a post ... somewhere, ad straps it intot he wagon...
<Kheldar> Right. Thom should show up soon.
<Kent> Yup.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot enjoys a small piece of quiet morning waiting for Thom. Just in case, Jannot stuffs his chuck of smelly pelt... isn';t there soemthing he can do about that...
<Kheldar> Not exactly, although you could probably trace a copy of the symbol on something...
<Kent> Hm. Oh yeah... Jannot scribbles a copy of the symbol onto the parchment.
<Kheldar> Right. Anything else you're taking with you today?
<Kent> ... and tosses the smelly piece of pelt into the shop on a work table. ...'make a rats purse out of it or something...'
<Kent> 
<Kent> Now, a question about trade for a business man. Is he going to have money with himself to purchase the pelts?
<Kent> right
<Kheldar> Ah... Most of any purchasing done in bulk by businesses is done via letters of credit and such.
<Kent> ...and that is done how?
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> You have a regular... essentially a bank, although not quite so... formal as that, that handles your transactions.
<Kent> So, a signet ring or stamp or something on paper can denote the transaction?
<Kheldar> You have a ... note of credit which indicates to someone how large a draft you're allowed to make. 
<Kent> ...ok...
<Kheldar> You make out a transaction paper and the person redeems it there, or trades to others.
<Kent> Ok. So is there some kind of official that is present there to draw up the transaction papers?
<Kheldar> No, they're relatively informal, although of course, they do bear a business seal which you purchased with the shop license.
<Kent> Ok. So... I bring along a bunch of parchment upon which to draft these transactions?
<Kheldar> yes.
<Kent> ... and these parchments... already have my business seal on them?
<Kheldar> You've probably already written some up, short of the amount and stamp and such.
<Kent> Ok. So I'll insert the amount and after, seal /stamp it. OKAY. Good enough.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> Usually one of you will hold the drafts and the other the stamp, just in case of a pickpocket, they don't steal both at once.
<Kent> Right.
<Kent> Well, another nice little detail ironed out for the story books...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Thom still hasn't showed up yet though while we were discussing...
<Kheldar> ....
<Kent> ... when should he have arrived?
<Kheldar> Well, about a quarter bell (15 minutes) ago.
<Kent> Well, that could just be his wife and kids giving him trouble...
<Kheldar> True...
<Kent> ... Though Jannot begins to worry. He pulls the donkey out to the front of the business where He would be able to see Thom as he arrived.
<Kheldar> Right... you wait another quarter bell.
<Kheldar> No Thom.
<Kent> Jannot checks his voicemail...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> no. Jannot get a bit agitaated. How far is Thoms home from here?
<Kheldar> I don't think it's too far, maybe ... less than a half bell I guess.
<Kent> Are there any birds?
<Kheldar> You look around and don't see any right now.
<Kent> --is it a wagon that lets the rider ... ride while directing the donkey?
<Kheldar> No, you don't need anything quite that big. You'd walk beside it. More of a cart than a waagon.
<Kent> Ok. JKannot leads the donkey and cart fromt he house and business (after locking up) and heads to Thom's home... (I'm not liking this...)
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> [you kill off Thom and there'll be hell to pay...]
<Kheldar> --who me?--
<Kent> [grumble]
<Kheldar> You uneasy feeling increases as you travel, there seems to be less traffic on the road...
<Kent> Oh crap.
<Kent> Jannot starts to jog...
<Kheldar> The donkey protests.
<Kent> So?
<Kheldar> You know how donkeys are... 
<Kent> ...grr...
<Kent> Jannot makes his way as fast as he is able...
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> You finally reach Thom's place.
<Kent> Oh crap.. Oh crap.. Oh crap.. 
<Kent> Jannot approaches and knocks on the door... trying to compose himself.
<Kheldar> You wait for a bit... There is no answer.
<Kent> Oh no.
<Kent> Any other traffic on the road that normally should be there?
<Kheldar> There are some people, but definitely less than normal.
<Kent> Is it a holiday that I rforgot?
<Kheldar> You think for a bit... Ah! It's April fo... err... no, that's right. Guess not.
<Kent> DOH!! I'm GONNA CRAWL RIGHT THROUGH THE PHONE LINE...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> 
<Kent> laughing?
<Kheldar> --of course--
<Kheldar> But there's still no holiday..
<Kent> -- man I outta...--
<Kent> How's the weather?
<Kheldar> --what!?-- 
<Kheldar> It's a rather nice morning. Clear, fairly cool for the season.
<Kent> cool...
<Kent> Jannot heads back to the shop.
<Kheldar> Of course for summer, that still means pretty warm, but...
<Kent> 90 instead of a hundred...
<Kheldar>  Something like that.
<Kheldar> Of course you're pretty used to the hot weather...
<Kent> ...since he grew up there...
<Kheldar> yup
<Kent> back at the homestead...
<Kheldar> Yes, you arrive back at the shop.
<Kent> Is there anyone around?
<Kheldar> Some people, some of the regular traffic apparently. People who are out don't seem to feel anything is wrong.
<Kent> Jannot ties up the donkey in the back of the shop and gets it soemthing to drink... rain water or something.
<Kheldar> Right, ok.
<Kent> and then goes back to Thoms place.
<Kheldar> Ok, you leave the donkey and cart and head back to Thom's.
<Kent> yup.
<Kent> Knocking on door... stiffly...
<Kheldar> You wait a bit, still no answer.
<Kent> Jannot calls in to the house for Thom and his wife.
<Kheldar> ...
<Kent> Tries the door.
<Kheldar> It's locked.
<Kent> What kind of neighborhood is this?
<Kheldar> Did Thom have a spare key, and did you give you it and/or tell you where he hid it?
<Kheldar> Only if you think it's appropriate for him, you know him better than me...
<Kent> Why sure... of course he did... Well, let me think. Thom may have told Jannot where an hidden key would be but he wouldn't have given a key to Jannot.
<Kheldar> Sounds good to me.
<Kent> ...checking for key... under old pot next to doorstep.
<Kheldar> Got it, it's still there.
<Kent> ...entering Thoms abode...
<Kheldar> You unlock the door, and open it... As you do, a ... nasty smell wafts out into your face.
<Kent> WHAT?
<Kent> Are all the windows closed?
<Kheldar> Yup.
<Kent> ...one night... that's not enough time...
<Kent> ...not that.
<Kheldar> Kind of like... kind of reminds you of... Almost but not quite smells like... that bird.
<Kent> Really? Oh crap.
<Kent> Jannot gets out. and gets a big clear breath of air.
<Kheldar> Sure.
<Kent> How big/complicated is his home? Jannot's likely been inside it before.
<Kheldar> It's not big, a two story deal, but one floor is smaller than your house. All together both floors are a little larger than yours.
<Kent> After taking a gulp of air Janno holds his breath and runs inside through the family room and into the kitchen area.
<Kheldar> You don't spot anything, although you think you can hear something faint from upstairs.
<Kent> ...oh no.
<Kent> Jannot opens the kitchen window and sticks his head through it to get another whiff of fresh air.
<Kheldar>  Check.
<Kent> HT 13
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> WHat? were you wanting ME to roll?
<Kheldar> Hey, I've got your stats right here. Maybe I'm rolling, maybe I'm not...
<Kent> Hm... Well, the protagonist ... well I won't complete that sentence.
<Kheldar> --GM rolls some dice--
<Kent> urk.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> And, what do you do next?
<Kent> and? did Jannot get the window open? Did he get a whiff of cleaner air?
<Kheldar> Oh, yes, you got the window open, nice deep breath of fresh air.
<Kent> and another deep breath and he opens another window when he finds one... gets another whiff of fresh air and bolts up the stairs.
<Kheldar> right.
<Kheldar> As you head up the stairs, it occurs to you that the sounds kind of sound like a little boy kind of crying.
<Kent> ...groan... oh no...
<Kheldar> The first two rooms are where the three kids sleep, the last at the end if Thom and his wife's room.
<Kent> Whichever is closest. That one gets opened.
<Kheldar> Right, inside that room is a small bed where the oldest girl lies, apparently asleep.
<Kheldar> ...getting short of breath...
<Kent> Sadness grips Jannots chest but he makes for the window first.
<Kent> .,..window...
<Kheldar> Window goes open.
<Kent> ...fresh air...
<Kent> Jannot reluctantly pulls his head back into the room... and checks the girl for breath.
<Kheldar> She does seem to be breathing, although faster than normal, as if she's been running.
<Kent> .... fever.,.. He's afraid to touch her directly... Getting another breath of air he runs to the next room, repeating the procedure.
<Kheldar> Right, this room has another small bed with the younger girl, she's only about 5. She also seems sleeping, also a makeshift crib with their youngest boy. He is awake and fussing.
<Kent> ...window open... breath...
<Kheldar> Right, window open.
<Kent> Is the girl breathing?
<Kheldar> ...checking... she doesn't seem to be...
<Kent> DOH... Jannot clamps his hand over his mouth and nose to contain his breath as a huge pang of sadness hits him. He runs out of the room to Thoms room.
<Kheldar> You haul open the door. Thom and his wife are in the bed. He seems to be moving somewhat.
<Kent> --enter big sad farewell scene...--
<Kheldar> --what makes you say that... 
<Kent> YOU"RE EVIL
<Kheldar> --So much for non-dark adventures... }:>
<Kent> <:[
<Kent> Jannot rushes over to Thom's wife to check if she's breathing.
<Kheldar> She seems to be, although again, she's breathing hard.
<Kheldar> Thom moans.
<Kent> Jannot runs around the bed to open the window and get a breath and then slackens. and goes to Thoms side.
<Kent> Jannot tries to rouse Thom... though he's careful to only jostle Thom through the blankets.
<Kheldar> Thom's eyes come open. They're somewhat bloodshot.
<Kheldar> "Jannot... I seem to have eaten something bad..." He moans again.
<Kent> Jannot looks over Thom gathering himself. "Old man, you're not looking too good at that. I guess you should have had that fish at that Elvish place with me."
<Kheldar> Thom grins weakly...
<Kent> "Did you get the fever?"
<Kheldar> He puts the back of his hand to his forehead, "Yeah, I'm a ... little warm."
<Kheldar> "I'm... I'm thinking you'll.. have to handle the docks... today."
<Kent> Jannot shakes away tears from his eyes... "Old man, you have to tell me. When did you start feeling bad?"
<Kheldar> His eyes seem to droop a little before he snaps them back open again, focusing on you.
<Kheldar> "Well, I didn't feel so good when I went to bed. Aaron (his son) didn't feel so well earlier in the evening..."
<Kent> "...and did you have trouble keeping your food down?"
<Kheldar> "No... not particularly..."
<Kheldar> He chuckles weakly, "At least no more than usual..."
<Kent> "Um. Can I get you anything?"
<Kheldar> He kind of groans and closes his eyes. "Wake up Ayla and tell her to get going on breakfast..."
<Kent> --nice--
<Kent> Jannot takes the opportunity to check his wife again.
<Kheldar> Still in about the same condition.
<Kent> He tries to rouse her.
<Kheldar> She lets out a brief moan, but doesn't open her eyes.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way back around to Thom, "It's come back again Thom."
<Kheldar> He opens his eyes, "eh?... Who's that?"
<Kent> "Never mind. I was going to take you out and show you how to fish today too..."
<Kheldar> --sorry, I mean-- "eh?... Who has?"
<Kent> --just assumed he was a little delirious.
<Kheldar> --no, he doesn't seem to be--
<Kheldar> "I know damn well how to fish, Jannot... Who's come back?"
<Kent> "I'm afraid that your wife and kids are all in the same shape as you. All sick."
<Kheldar> There is a long pause...
<Kheldar> He closes his eyes and moans again...
<Kent> "Thom, what do I do?"
<Kheldar> "What about you, boy? ... How do you feel?"
<Kent> ..."Until I got her I thought today was going to be perfect... I feel fine... I guess."
<Kheldar> Thom seems to sigh, and whispers something under his breath.
<Kheldar> "Get out boy... Get out of the city before they lock the gates... You weren't old enough last time to realize it boy... Just... Just get out."
<Kent> Jannot stands up. Starts crying over his old friend. "I'll always remember you old man."
<Kheldar> "Don't worry about me boy, I got sick last time too.
<Kent> ...really?
<Kheldar> He growls, "I got better then."
<Kheldar> You were what, 5 years old at the time... you have no idea.
<Kent> "Okay. I'll go. But where will I go? What do I do about the shop?"
<Kheldar> "Just... Lock the shop up... Either it'll matter or ... it won't."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "I'll be back Thom. one way or another."
<Kheldar> Thom groans again and kind of curls up a little.
<Kheldar> "Go, boy."
<Kent> Jannot takes that as his que to leave... quickly. "Get better Thom!" He shouts as he runs from the house and ... tries not to tear up as he makes his way back to his house.
<Kheldar> You hear back, faintly, "Make me proud, boy..."
<Kheldar> }:>
<Kheldar> As you head back towards your house, you notice a single thread of smoke off in another section of the city.
<Kent> ...fantastic.

<Kheldar> ...and, I think we'll stop there for the day... }:>
<Kent> you sure that you don't want to press on just a bit until he gets out of the city?
<Kheldar> yup, I'm sure.
<Kent> ...fine.
<Kheldar> heh<p><Kheldar> Made some good progress this time...
<Kheldar> (I'm so evil)
<Kent> Oh yeah. Now that old codger of an elf will see who was self-centered...
<Kheldar> oh, you poor young one, so much to learn...
<Kent> blah, blah, blah.
<Kheldar> lol
<Kent> Well, I guess that that's one way to get a reclusive tanner out of a city...
<Kheldar>  eeeeyup.
<Kent> THanks for the ride, it was fun.
<Kent> Time to go home now.
<Kheldar> Sorry, this ride's just starting...
<Kheldar> Yeesh, and you never figured out that symbol...
<Kent> I'm sure it'll come up again...
<Kheldar> What, would you do thing differently?
<Kheldar> Although..... Just curious, is Jannot thinking he'd do anything different?
<Kent> No. Not really.
<Kent> So... that symbol. I didn't need to know what it was did I?
<Kheldar> Heh... Like I'd tell you if you did...
<Kent> Like I said. I'm sure it'll come up again.
<Kent> But sheesh, starting a plague just to get me out of town...
<Kheldar>  You have no idea... After all, I think the prophecy was talking about just a little more than just a plague...
<Kent> Yeah, I suppose I don't.
<Kent> we'll see won't we...
<Kheldar> Hopefully you'll live to see...
<Kent> If it's going to make a decent book... he'll HAVE to live. >
<Kheldar>  Unless his quest gets carried on by someone else...
<Kent> PUHLEEZE.
<Kheldar> By the way, what does Jannot think, did Thom really get sick last time, or is he just trying to make Jannot feel better?
<Kent> realistically, It was 25 years ago. If Thom HAD indeed gotten mildly sick and recovered, so many other things were going on that Jannot wouldn't have likely noticed... Children are VERY Self-centered.
<Kheldar> Yup, but what does Jannot think happened?
<Kent> However... I as the player... it was a put on.
<Kheldar> hmmm...
<Kent> Jannot thinks that Thom was likely telling the truth.
<Kent> 
<Kent> ...you killed Thom... and his KIDS!
<Kheldar> Heh... You know, I was talking with my wife and also another friend here about whether or not to do that... They actually agreed with me about doing that... 
<Kent> Oh boy.
<Kent> Well, It'd make a better movie that way.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> right... <use the force, luke>
<Kent> uh huh.
<Kent> make me proud... sheesh.
<Kheldar> lol
<Kent> how's that song go...
<Kent> You're no good, you're no good, you're no good, baby you're NO GOOD!
<Kheldar> I just couldn't resist. I almost didn't say it, but...
<Kent> Sure. Yeah, I understand.
<Kheldar> Hey, that's my job as GM, got to provide a reason for you to go on and be a hero and stuff, even if it's only a hero in the small ways... 
<Kent> Man. I think you're getting sappy with age...
<Kheldar> Understand what I mean about pacing though? I wasn't sure when to have the plague hit, I wanted to wait until you were... in the right state. I also wanted to leave open the possibility for you to prevent it.
<Kent> Ah. well, I figured that if it were going to hit that there's be perhaps a day's leeway on it. Of course that'd only work if I weren't the FIRST TO GET HIT.
<Kheldar> Yes, you could have prevented it, but knowing Jannot, I doubt he'd have done the things required to prevent it.
<Kent> ... oh. I see. So, now it's MY FAULT BECAUSE I DIDN'T INCINERATE THOSE BIRDS?
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> He he... of course.
<Kheldar> I'll tell you something up front about this campaign. I happen to know what's going on (of course), and I know the plans that various people have. I don't have a plot line in mind. Instead, I know what people plan to do. You will be able to effect the world around you. I don't have to worry about you derailing the plot, because my plans aren't rigid like that...
<Kent> I see.
<Kheldar> That kind of concept works much better for a longer term adventure than having a strict plot.
<Kheldar> Heh...
<Kent> Hm. You know I can't stop thnking what to do now!? Okay, get out of town... easy enough... on foot... no weapons... no friends...
<Kheldar> Well, you'll have a week to think about it.
<Kheldar> On foot, or on foot with a donkey and cart... that's the real question...
<Kent> He he he... well, they can always charge it to my account...
<Kheldar> I'll be really interested to see what happens with that...
<Kheldar>  lol
<Kent> he he... Um. speaking about that bank. Is it possible to actually make a withdrawal from it?
<Kheldar>  Certainly. Do you want to take the time?
<Kent> So... There's more money for me to get my hands on other than the immediately disposable income...
<Kent> How long does it take?
<Kheldar> Well, counting the time to get there and back... it could easily take 3 bells or so... Assuming there's no line...
<Kent> less than an hour... already started burning...
<Kheldar> Err... one bell is one hour.
<Kent> Hey, you said before that one bell was a quarter hour.
<Kheldar> quarter bell is 15 minutes.
<Kent> Oh.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> I missed that.
<Kheldar> doh!
<Kent> Um... I guess that that means that It's around ...10:30 now?
<Kheldar> something like that, yes.
<Kent> hm.</p>

Next time... Escape from Zuqar


----------



## AStott (Dec 12, 2002)

*Session 4: Escape from Zuqar*

<Kent> So, hm... I'm thinking about whether Jannot might feel comfortable taking his little fishing boat to travel by as opposed to the mule and cart...
<Kheldar> ah, good thinking...
<Kent> Yup
<Kheldar> As I recall, you'd just left Thom's place, and was headed home, realizing there was some smoke coming up from another part of the city.
<Kent> ...uh huh... bad sign. Um. Jannot's been to the dock area any number of times. Would it possibly be that there are - entrepreneural juveniles might be around to perform small tasks\?
<Kheldar> Oh certainly, no city is without them.
<Kent> Great. 
<Kent> Um another question, Jannots little fishing boat... is it just tied to dock somewhere? Dry-dock?
<Kheldar> Hmm... Probably not, you'd have to rent dock space. It's probably drawn up on the beach like other small fishing boats.
<Kent> So... what would that ararangement be? monthly fee?
<Kheldar> Naw, no fee for a spot on the beach...
<Kent> Perfect.
<Kent> So, if I wanted to load a few things into the dingy then I'd probvably need to put it in the water and pull it in to a dock to get the cart close...
<Kheldar> Depends on how much you load in. If we're talking a few hundred pounds of stuff, no problem, just throw it in a shove off.
<Kent> Yeah. good point.
<Kent> Well, decisions ...
<Kent> Jannot makes his way directly back to his shop/home.
<Kheldar> Right. Still no signs of panic on the streets.
<Kent> Can I assume that he has a large sack for junk?
<Kheldar> Sure.
<Kent> ok
<Kent> He'll toss in ... 2 changes of clothing... his spare working boots.
<Kent> ... um, He'll put all his spare money in a pouch.
<Kheldar> right
<Kent> ... What about something to wrap food in?
<Kheldar> Uh... ziploc? 
<Kent> He he... handy... gallon sized?
<Kheldar> Food (other than specially prepared) doesn't tend to last long. Just throw it in something.
<Kent> No. Um. how about some... right, just a day or two, but he can fish.
<Kheldar> we'll call it two.
<Kent> So, pouch for money.
<Kent> ...sack for clothes and extra boots.
<Kent> ... and one more small bag for food.
<Kent> Fishing gear...
<Kheldar> What about the... business seal and blank draft notes you'd been carrying with you?
<Kent> Well, exactly how secure would the home be?
<Kheldar> Against someone determined, or a fire... not at all... Such is life.
<Kent> well, In that case, the drafts are useless without my seal, correct? Well, I'll take my seal with me and put the drafts under the bed... except for a couple... in the sack of clothes.
<Kheldar> ok
<Kent> Fishing gear...How much money could I scrounge fromt he house?
<Kheldar> You've got... about 3 and a half gold. A pretty tidy sum.
<Kent> Hm. pretty good. How much does a seedy motel cost to stay in?
<Kheldar> 1 copper for a night for a seedy hotel.
<Kheldar> Obviously the translated prophecy (with the symbol drawn on it)... what about the leather scrap and what about the borrowed book where you first found the prophecy?
<Kent> Jannot is FULLY planning on returning to town right after the mess is over... so, he'll hold on to the book, and the tranltion... and the (by now very smelly) scrap of hide.I don't know. Is the hide starting to dry out by now?
<Kheldar> Well, it's in ok shape, just not exactly something that most people would sleep with... 
<Kent> How large is this patch anyway? 4-5 inch square?
<Kheldar> perhaps about 4" by 4" square
<Kent> right
<Kent> Okay.well, what about the shop? Can I close it up pretty tigh?
<Kheldar> You can lock it up, draw the blinds, etc.
<Kent> Hm. Any tols expecially valuable in the shop? (tools)Oh yeah, a utility knife might be handy. and one to fillet the fish.
<Kheldar> Hmm... Not particularly so.
<Kheldar> right, good.
<Kent> do they both have ...scabbards? That's the word I was looking for.good.
<Kheldar> ... sheaths, not scabs.
<Kheldar> well... oh, who cares, sure.
<Kent> 
<Kent> Okay. that's about it. Jannot loads up the cart (not too heavy I'd guess) 
<Kheldar> No problem, it's not to heavy, you could manage it carrying by yourself, but it's a little bulky, what with the fishing gear.
<Kheldar> Good enough, you toss it in the cart, lock up the house and shop...
<Kent> Good.Right. The fishing gear might be a pain in the long run. But I'll hold on to it... Lock up the place nice and tight... and ... do I have a writing instrument?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> On the front door of the shop and the door in back (to the house) Jannot writes:
<Kent> "Out of the city for a few days. Will return soon. " and whatever passes for a signature.
<Kheldar> Ok.
<Kent> By now, I've been out front loading the cart for a little bit right?
<Kheldar> Yes. It's been perhaps 30 minutes of collecting stuff, taking care of things...
<Kent> k. Traffic?
<Kheldar> Looks like there is still no sense of alarm among people. You can still see smoke over yonder though.
<Kent> Great.
<Kent> Okay. Weather still clear?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> To the docks?
<Kheldar> All right.
<Kheldar> You begin to make your way towards the docks. As you travel, you start seeing a change in the behavior of people.
<Kent> Straight to the dingy..,.
<Kheldar> You start seeing more people in a hurry, and you see some who have apparently packed some things up (like you).
<Kent> I try not to make eye contact and go quickly as I can on my way.
<Kheldar> heh... life as normal?
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> yup. 
<Kheldar> You catch a couple comments from people passing and talking to each other. Some speculation about what's happening, apparently a few people who've figured things out.
<Kent> Uh huh. anything relating to the source?
<Kheldar> Nothing at all.
<Kheldar> You are... hmm... one moment...
<Kent> okay... Boy. that dingy had better still be there.
<Kent> Man. you took Thom, don't take away the dingy...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> I WILL squirm right through this phone line...
<Kheldar> Ok, so this city is walled all the way around to the shore on either side. There are areas that have quite a few docks, but also areas of beach that is still within the walls. In some cases, poorer houses go right down onto the beach (shacks).
<Kent> Fine.
<Kent> Okay, what bad thing is coming. you always explain a lot before something bad happens...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Just making sure you remember that I told you there is a wall... 
<Kent> Uh huh... as long as the wall stops at the water...
<Kheldar> You are beginning to get down near the beach, and you spot a group of a dozen or so guards hurrying past. They seem to be headed for the docks.
<Kent> good... away from my boat.
<Kent> ...hurrying along...
<Kheldar> ...h...u...r...r...y...i...n...g... 
<Kheldar> By the time you reach the beach, there are definitely a number of people scurrying around. There are already a number of people who have apparently had the same idea as you, and some small boats are already out in the water.
<Kent> 
<Kent> okay... so the fishing near shore is no good today...
<Kheldar> Heh... definitely not.
<Kent> I'm hoping that there's an oar with the dingy...
<Kheldar> You boat is still chained in it's spot (the city provides some ... rings attached to boulders to give people a place to chain up so no one runs off with their boat).
<Kent> Chained?...[sigh] okay.
<Kheldar> sigh?
<Kent> Do I have a key?
<Kheldar> Of course you do. You keep it with your fishing stuff.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Thanks for the... [chuckle] you just wanted to get a rise out of me...
<Kheldar> Actually, I just wanted a good reason why people would feel ok leaving their boats on the beach with shacks nearby...
<Kheldar> (look ma! firewood!)
<Kent> Good enough.  
<Kent> Okay. loading the boat.
<Kheldar> As you are loading, you notice that there are a couple ships leaving the docks, even though it's deifnitely not high tide.
<Kheldar> Certainly appears so.
<Kent> Hm. Word's out. Glad I didn't sleep on it... Though. I almost did. I almost decided to stick with the shop and just lock up tight... tough it out.
<Kheldar>  Would have been interesting.
<Kheldar> Not too late, want to change your mind?
<Kent> Hope it's still there when I get back...
<Kheldar> }:>
<Kent> are there any street - entrepreneurs around?
<Kheldar> Nope, not at this point.
<Kent> Were there any further up from the shore?
<Kheldar> Yes, some, although, it seems that some people have started to panic, and people are starting to try and get away or stay out of the way.
<Kent> Oh great. Well, I'm going to just assume that the mule is branded and will eventually be returned .
<Kheldar> Hmm, good point, yes it is branded.
<Kheldar> won't fit in the boat...
<Kent> ... and my cart... good old trusty cart... will be helping some unfortunate soul cart away bodies in a few days...
<Kheldar> How generous of you.
<Kent> Yeah.
<Kent> quite...
<Kent> Is there an oar in the dingy?
<Kheldar> Uh... actually, that's part of your fishing gear.
<Kent> perfect
<Kheldar> Shove off then?
<Kheldar> There is some shouting and commotion a little up the beach. You can't see yet what's going on.
<Kent> Yep. Jannot is getting rather nervous... filling up with a generous portion fo fear, actually, enough to almost put out of his mind that he's shoving off from his long time home to ... return ?
<Kent> Good enough. Shoving off...; paddling out as fast as possible. straight out from shore.
<Kheldar> Right, as you get out a little, it looks like there are a number of guards making their way down the beach, they're pushing people away from the boats apparently.
<Kent> Yeah. Gee I wonder why...
<Kent> speeding off...
<Kheldar> As you can guess, there are some complaints.
<Kent> yeah. If there are two oars, Jannot can watch as he paddles, if only one, then only an occaisional glance.
<Kheldar> You head out into the bay, along with a few others.
<Kheldar> It looks also like one of the city's guard boats has put out and is moving to block some of the merchant vessels.
<Kent> OH NO!
<Kent> Am I on the north or south portion of the city? I mean you were talking about a wall and such. I figured it was close.
<Kheldar> You are closer to...
<Kheldar> Ok, with the way the bay is... the water-side of the city is the south part. You are closer to the eastern edge of the city. Of course, that direction, you have to head out around a little point before you cut around and start heading north of the city. Make sense?
<Kent> Um... since Jannot has Area knowledge of the shoreline from fishing so much is there any chance I could get a ... better concept of the lay-of-the-land?
<Kheldar> What exactly are you looking for?
<Kent> well, okay. how far is it south to the other side of the bay?
<Kheldar> Ah...It's actualy about 4 miles or so.
<Kent> I'm sure that he's gone that way before... away from the main part of the city... better fishing.
<Kent> okay. what's that area like?
<Kheldar> Well, good portions of it are cleared for farmland.
<Kent> Make comfortable camping I suppose.
<Kheldar> Sure...
<Kheldar> Until you get plowed under... 
<Kent> well, in that case I'll make for the populated, un-named town to the south.
<Kheldar> Ok, guess I'll need to name it sometime then.
<Kheldar> Yeah. Other than that, nothing of great interest.
<Kheldar> Well, there have been some border tensions with the kingdom to the south.
<Kent> ...sleep under the dingy... How about news. Have I ever heard anything about this area to the south? Not that far south. So, there should be nothing out of the ordinary at this other town?
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> Jannot's heading there. What direction is the current?
<Kent> Wind?
<Kheldar> I doubt we need to worry too much about wind/current.
<Kent> ... Jannot wishes he had grabebd a few more books other than just that one...
<Kheldar> You make it across to the far side of the bay. You aren't bothered by the guard boat.
<Kent> how long did that take?
<Kheldar> Well, that's a good question, I'm looking for the answer...
<Kent> 2nauts?
<Kheldar> Ok, more or less about 6 miles per hour
<Kent> wow, 6.
<Kheldar> more or less.
<Kheldar> Of course... hmm... that's probably about as fast as you can go, but you probably can't keep that up long.
<Kent> right. that seems right.
<Kheldar> So, probably 4 mph, and again, you aren't used to rowing for more than an hour at a time.
<Kheldar> You can probably row for a couple hours before having to break.
<Kheldar> Good enough?
<Kent> so... 3-4? Okay then. an hour and I'm at the other side. Okay. now, when I broke from shore, there were other craft with me... are they still?
<Kheldar> Only a couple. Most went around the point and headed north.
<Kheldar> Of the few who came your direction, all except one pulled in on the south beath of the bay.
<Kheldar> The other boat has an older man in it though, and he's going slower than you.
<Kent> so, are there people visible on shore from. say, 100 yards out?
<Kheldar> Yes. Looks like the people in the other boats were just using it as a way to leave town. They appear to plan on walking.
<Kent> Oh. how many?
<Kheldar> Just a couple dozen perhaps.
<Kent> Hm. Jannot will proceed down the coast a couple hundred yards out.
<Kheldar> Right. You do tend to pass little fishing villages ever few miles (we're talking no more than 50 people or so).
<Kent> ... jannot tears up remembering fishing with Thom here and there...
<Kent> 
<Kent> after another hour. Jannot will rest his arms and shoulders and take a lunch break.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> Continue after lunch?
<Kent> ...so, anything going on in the fishing villages?
<Kheldar> Nothing of any big note. You pass some fishing boats of course. Most look at you a little curiously, but give a friendly wave and return to their work.
<Kent> Nice. Jannot's feeling abit less anxious. Just try to keep thinking about this as a fishing trip.
<Kent> Yeah, continue on after resting a bit.
<Kheldar> After lunch, you move on a bit. The villages have started becoming lest frequent. After another hour or so, you're starting to get fairly sore. Three hours of rowing is quite a bit for a tanner...
<Kent> Then again most of the cleaning of the hides and stretching is done by hand...
<Kent> But sure. what is it, 2 points of fatigue per hour?
<Kent> 
<Kheldar>  You're tired.
<Kent> Heh, heh...
<Kheldar> You have actually been able to spot the main south road coming in sight of the beach now and then.
<Kent> Yeah. I'd guess that it's 3 in the afternoon?
<Kheldar> Yes, about that.
<Kent> Um. if I drift... will the current bear me south, north, in r out?
<Kent> When's high tide?
<Kheldar> Actually... hmm...
<Kheldar> uh...
<Kheldar> well..
<Kent> That's when I'd want to go in.
<Kheldar> I'd say it's probably best if you let out an anchor or pull up on shore. It's never wise to let the boat drift.
<Kent> Yeah, but I'm talking about resting for an hour or two and continuing.
<Kent> If Jannot stops rowing... what direction will the boat drift? 
<Kheldar> Oh... probably... southish.
<Kent> and... is tide coming in or going out?
<Kheldar> You're just a little past high tide.
<Kent> Oh. so it's going out then.
<Kent> okay. yeah, good time to anchor and rest.
<Kent> potty break...
<Kent> Ever pee'd off the side of a boat?
<Kheldar> Not personally.
<Kheldar> But don't pee into the wind...
<Kent> he he... 
<Kent> So, anyways, when is the NEXT high tide going to be?
<Kheldar> I don't know. This evening sometime.
<Kent> okay. He doesn't want to waste daylight, so, he'll - restfully - row south, rather slowly, not exterting much.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> Is that pretty much the plan until you reach... the unnamed town?
<Kent> right.
<Kent> yes.
<Kheldar> And pull in at the evening high tide and sleep under the boat?
<Kent> There you go. Now you've got the picture.
<Kent> 
<Kent> people do that all the time with canoes when taking weekend or week-long river trips.
<Kent> okay, so is that feasible?
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> Half second...
<Kent> Time travels slowly in your realm...
<Kheldar> Ok, the trip is fairly peaceful and uneventful. Fishing is reasonably good, and you catch enough to keep yourself fed.
<Kent> Ah. good. So is this a 4 day tri[p then?
<Kheldar> Very close. It'll take you about 5 days.
<Kent> okay. Jannot gets smelly and good at rowing.
<Kheldar> Yes, very true.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> You suspect that you could have made better time walking, but...
<Kent> now, as to what to do after arriving... Jannot's glad to have avoided people...
<Kent> Trandless
<Kheldar> At last you catch sight of ... Kastor.
<Kheldar> It's a non-walled town.
<Kent> ooh.
<Kent> How populated is it?
<Kheldar> Oh, probably around 5,000 people or so, at least so you've heard.
<Kheldar> It tends to have a reasonably high number of transients for a town it's size, mostly because it's a favored stopping point for travelers between Zuqar and Ilan.
<Kent> How convenient. Then there should be ample - motels.
<Kheldar> Definitely. Inns abound.
<Kent> Question. Was the lock/chain on the boat mine or was that attached to the boulder?Yeah. great.
<Kheldar> answer
<Kheldar> The lock and chain were yours.
<Kent> Oakay. Um. Are there similar public beach areas?
<Kheldar> As far as you can tell, no. Of course, it's easy to find a spot outside the city.
<Kent>  hey...
<Kent> No, Jannot will approach the city along the shoreline and look for a similarly secure area to stow his dingy.
<Kheldar> It looks like most smaller boats have a docking area that's enclosed by wooden floats and ropes.
<Kheldar> There's a man at the entrace to the area, keeping an eye out on things.
<Kent> No other areas then?
<Kheldar> There are a couple that are like that.
<Kheldar> Looks like this town gains it's income off services...
<Kheldar> If you get my drift.
<Kent> Ah. Hm. How unfortunate... for me. Were there any areas outside the town's immidiate area that it appeared that the boat could be chained to a tree or something?
<Kheldar> Yes, you could definitely find something. About how far out of town?
<Kent> Not far. as close as possible. Is the towns boundary well defined? lie could a couple hundred yards make a difference?
<Kheldar> Not really. It's more a matter of farmland taking over. Most houses cluster near the main road.
<Kent> Well, I don't want to put my boat on private property...
<Kent> so... no undeveloped area relatively near?
<Kheldar> Right, got it. There was a decent spot back about a half mile.
<Kheldar> right.
<Kent> too far... hm. maybe not. maybe. Jannot will paddle up to a fellow standing watch over the penned-in boats.
<Kent> Does the fellow do anything as I approach?
<Kheldar> He hails you as you approach. "Looking to dock your boat?"
<Kheldar> "Cheapest spot, right here!"
<Kent> Jannot swallows a bit, "Yeah, what's the cost?"
<Kheldar> "A copper a night, five copper a week."
<Kent> ...of course...
<Kent> ... that's the same as a cheap motel...
<Kheldar> --a copper is a convenient amount...--
<Kent> after some obvious internal arguing, Jannot says, "6 tin."
<Kent> --true. 
<Kent> --I take that back.
<Kent> "A copper sounds..."pause "reasonable."
<Kheldar> "Of course it is. " He says cheerfully.
<Kheldar> He gestures for you to head in. "They'll take your money there at the shack onshore. Don't be late with payments." He grins.
<Kent> uih huh.
<Kent> Jannot nods and paddles in. Is there a place to disembark?
<Kheldar> There are a couple rickety looking docks, but looks like those are just for unloading. Everyone else is pulled up on shore.
<Kent> So, it would apparently be appropriate for Jannot to pull in to shore?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> okay. He makes his way in to shore and pulls up. Is there anything for him to chain up to?
<Kheldar> Sure. You secure your boat appropriately.
<Kent> great.
<Kent> Oh. another question. Are there public baths? or are baths done in... tubs?
<Kheldar> private.
<Kheldar> tubs.
<Kent> So... after securing a place for the night... water will be provided, I'd assume... whereever?
<Kheldar> Probably you can get yourself a bath at the inn.
<Kheldar> At least if you pick a decent inn. Not so sure about your... cheap one.
<Kent> right... Yeah. 
<Kent> Well, we'll see. Jannot mqakes his way to the shack.
<Kheldar> Of course they tend to charge...  It's a pain to get the tub filled, eh?
<Kent> What?
<Kent> What about the rain barrel in back?
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Who wants to bathe in cold water... 
<Kent> Right.
<Kent> Shack
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> You're greeted by a snaggle toothed man chewing on a wad of something.
<Kent> heh...
<Kheldar> He quotes the same price at you as the other man did.
<Kent> oh yeah, I meant to have Jannot separate most of his money...
<Kheldar> "How long you want?" He asks.
<Kent> "Jannot looks up. "Just one night I think. I'll know more tomorrow."
<Kheldar> "Right, one copper."
<Kent> --so you going to let Jannot have separated his money? grr... Jannot walks a little ways back from the little shop and pulls a copper out of his money pouch, trying not to jingle it.
<Kheldar> hmm... nope, guess you'll have to do it later. 
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> .. returning he hands over the copper.
<Kheldar> Hmm... wait... thinking...
<Kent> ... that's usually bad.
<Kheldar> Ok, he hands you a... small chunk of wood (just an inch or so across). It has some odd little shapes on it. "Bring that when you come back."
<Kent> "What is it?" Jannot asks, looking the little chunk over.
<Kheldar> "'s so I know you left your boat with us."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. and puts the chunk of wood in his sack.
<Kent> Are there any inn's within view?
<Kheldar> Yes, a few. With names like theirs, they probably tend to cater to sailors.
<Kent> uhh... okay. Jannot makes his way down the main road and tries to locate a half-way decent looking inn.
<Kheldar> Ok. It's about midday when you find a nice looking place. It looks like it's been kept up reasonably well. It's not on the main trade road, but just a little off it.
<Kent> Hopefully Jannot doesn't smell too bad...
<Kheldar> Smell like the sea, you do.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way inside.
<Kheldar> There's a somewhat surprising number of people taking lunch in the main room of the inn.
<Kent> Hm. people. okay. It's not the end of the world... So many people together ... shows that their healthy. Yeah, that's it.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Is there a counter?
<Kheldar> There is a counter/bar.
<Kheldar> Looks like that's where you'd go to get a room.
<Kent> Is there a concierge?
<Kheldar> Sorry, no. 
<Kent> Hm. Jannot walks up to the counter.
<Kheldar> "Just a moment," the barkeep calls to you. He finishes filling a couple mugs, then hands them to a pretty young gal who carries them off.
<Kent> Hm...
<Kheldar> He wipes his hands on his apron and comes over to you.
<Kheldar> He's a somewhat fat man, with a rather large nose. "What'll you have?"
<Kent> "Well, do you have any rooms available?"
<Kheldar> "I certainly do. Are you just staying the night?"
<Kent> "What is the price?" Jannot says politely.
<Kheldar> "Only two copper for you, sir."
<Kent> ... just for me...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> "Does that include dinner or breakfast?"
<Kheldar> "No, I'm afraid not, but your welcome to be served here."
<Kent> Jannot looks around the place. Lots of people... how's the food look?
<Kheldar> Well, people seem to be enjoying it, if that's any indication. Perhaps that's why there are so many here...
<Kent> Okay. back to the Barkeep: "What's the price for a dinner?"
<Kheldar> "Well, that'll depend on what you get, but most people spend around a dozen tin"
<Kent> ...wow, more than a copper just for a meal...
<Kent> "Okay, what about baths?"
<Kheldar> "Just a copper. We've got a couple nice cedar tubs..."
<Kent> ...man! another copper?
<Kheldar> --heh---
<Kheldar> --eh... you've got lots of money--
<Kent> Thinking...
<Kent> ...but no-one else needs to know that...
<Kheldar> heh... good point.
<Kent> Jannot says "I'll give you 2 copper for the room if you include the bath."
<Kheldar> He turns as someone apparently calls out to him. He gestures to a pitcher at the end of the bar, then turns back to you.
<Kheldar> "Eh? Oh, sure. That sounds just fine."
<Kent> ...huh. that was easier than I thought.  merchant skill?
<Kheldar> --curse those dice--
<Kent> "Thanks, I'll take it."
<Kent> Oh. swell. 
<Kheldar> Not exactly. Reaction rolls do get modified by merchant skill, but only by a couple points. Merchant tends to be better for identifying things.
<Kheldar> prices and such.
<Kent> ...I recall using it as a bartering tool...
<Kheldar> Yup, way back in another campaign?
<Kent> uh huh.
<Kheldar> Yeah... Read your GURPS book, that's not the way it's supposed to work... 
<Kent> okay. I accept that.
<Kent> So, Jannot pulls 2 copper out, trying to not show the coins inside... or jingle the pouch.
<Kheldar> Right. He fishes out a ring of keys, pulls one off and hands it to you, taking your money.
<Kent> "Thanks. Where will I go to get the bath?"
<Kheldar> "Head down the hallway. Your's is the fourth room on the left, right across from the stairs."
<Kheldar> "You want the bath now?
<Kent> "In a little bit, after un-packing."
<Kheldar> "Ok, I'll send a gal for you in about a half a bell. That sound about righht?'
<Kent> "That would be fine. Thank you."
<Kheldar> "Enjoy your stay." He turns back to his work.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way directly to his room, trying to avoid walking through too many people to get there.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> The room is cozy. A little small, at least compared to what you're used to.
<Kheldar> But, it's clean at least.
<Kent> Yeah. The master bedroom of a house made for a couple with two children...
<Kent> Is there a window?
<Kheldar> hmm... Nope, sorry.
<Kent> wow, dark in there at night, eh?
<Kheldar> Is that a good thing?
<Kent> lantern?
<Kheldar> There is a candle holder on a small table next to the bed.
<Kent> well, it's always nice to be able to listen to the birds in the evening.
<Kent> and the door... does it latch well?
<Kheldar> Oh yes, it seems to.
<Kent> okay then. He'll latch the door and unload his things after lighting the candle.
<Kheldar> Oh, hmm.. didn't think about it from that angle.
<Kheldar> So... There are some ... well, half-foot tall slits up at the top of the wall that let in some light. Apparently the view is not worth seeing.
<Kent> They don't let in rain... and bugs do they?
<Kheldar> They're most likely sheltered by a roof of some kind.
<Kheldar> Ok.
<Kent> He'll want to separate most of his money. The vast majority of it he'll want to stuff into one of his boots in the sack, and hold it in place with a shirt.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> The boots and one set of clothes remain in the sack. the moneyt pouch should now have in it...2 bronze 4 copper and 11 tin.
<Kent> It'll be the decoy if someone steals it.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> Is there a drawer, table, chair, bed? in the room?
<Kheldar> Small table, a chair, and a bed.
<Kent> Does the room door lock from the outside as well as the inside?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> Well, it has a keyhole on the outside.
<Kent> right
<Kheldar> A latch on the inside.
<Kent> good enough. I guess the sack and the rest of his things go in the corner.
<Kheldar> OK.
<Kheldar> Then rest for a bit until the bath is ready?
<Kent> ...and he'll pull out that book. Something to read while waiting for the girl to arrive.
<Kheldar> Man, if this trip takes too long, you'll have that thing memorized... 
<Kheldar> Heh...
<Kent> Well, maybe that's a good thing.  Too bad I don't have that book about the human city attacked by the elves and dwarves...
<Kent> He answers the door. "Yes?"
<Kheldar> After a bit, there is a light knock on the door. "Your bath, sir.."
<Kent> He opens the door.
<Kheldar> A young girl (perhaps mid-teens) stands there. "Let me show you the bath room, sir."
<Kent> "Fine. Let me grab my things." and Jannot picks up a change of clothes and his money pouch, locks the door and says, "Lets go."
<Kheldar> She takes you to a small room. Inside are some partitioned areas. One of which holds a cedar tub with steaming hot water. She points out a towel and a chunk of soap, then smiles at you and runs off.
<Kent> Is there anyone else there?
<Kheldar> Nope, doesn't sound like it.
<Kheldar> There's a bench.
<Kent> Great. Is there a chair or bench or something?
<Kent> Okay, so this partition makes it like a private bath?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> Cool. He undresses and slips slowly into the hot water.
<Kheldar> Let me tell you, with your muscles as sore as they are... The bath just feels incredible.
<Kent> Heh, heh.
<Kheldar> You relax for quite some time, even snoozing a bit before cleaning up and getting out.
<Kent> Hey, he'd be careful of that.
<Kheldar> Ok, ok. Relaxing with your eyes closed.
<Kent> hmm...
<Kheldar> (but ears open)
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ok. 
<Kent> Jannot thinks about his smelly clothes. could he wash them in his bath water?
<Kheldar> Certainly.
<Kent> Is that... normal?
<Kheldar> It wouldn't be unreasonable. It would save you the 3 tin laundry bill... 
<Kent> okay. He'll do that. Wringing them out as much as possible.
<Kent> he he...
<Kent> plus the water's hot enough that the clothes should dry relatively shortly.
<Kheldar> depends on how long you plan on soaking before doing the clothes...
<Kent> true. He'll soak for, well, the plan was less than half a bell, but, it turns out to be closer to 3/4 a bell.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> So, the water is defniitely cooling down.
<Kheldar> Does he do any thinking about what is next for him?
<Kent> Yeah. Next. He'll walk around the town and see if any news has come from Zuqar.
<Kent> He's not an idiot though. No mentioning of a plague...
<Kheldar> Sure.
<Kent> He'll skip lunch and wait for dinner.
<Kheldar> Ok.
<Kheldar> After finishing the bath, and cleaning the clothes. He dries off, dresses, heads back to his room and hangs the wet clothes up on some pegs on the wall.
<Kent> Oh. How convenient. So no other patrons came into the bath house while I was there?
<Kheldar> Nope. It's very early afternoon still.
<Kent> Great.So, back in the room.everything in its place?
<Kheldar> Yup, seems like no one has disturbed the place.
<Kent> Good. Feeling a little more relaxed now... bath and all. After dressing and everything He heads out into the town. Would it seem appropriate to bring his utility knife?
<Kheldar> That wouldn't be unreasonable.
<Kent> Good. does his clothes happen to include a belt?
<Kheldar> Sure.
<Kent> Of course it does... he's a tanner.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> He he... okay, belt holding both knife and money pouch. What's the weather like?
<Kent> dry?
<Kheldar> Hot. A few clouds. Not parched. It rained a little the other day.
<Kent> okay. Is there a marketplace in this town?
<Kheldar> Certainly. Actually large sections of the main trade road (running from Zuqar to Ilan) have been taken over as market area. Kind of a long thin market area.
<Kent> Oaky, any... heralds?
<Kent> fell free to say no...
<Kheldar> Yeah, there are a few.
<Kent> oh. nice.
<Kheldar> That's a common method of advertising, etc.
<Kent> Jannot will make his way, down the road, now dress clean and not smelling so bad, to find a herald.
<Kheldar> Right, you find one easily enough, his voice ringing out over the crowd as he reads from a small bundle of parchment.
<Kent> Anything interesting?
<Kheldar> Naw, it seems pretty local in nature.
<Kent> are there a lot of people around listening to him?
<Kheldar> Just a couple, everyone else seems to pretty much ignore him...
<Kheldar> --just call him Bill... or that's Mr. Board to you... 
<Kent> - right. 
<Kent> "Say, any news from Zuqar?"
<Kheldar> He stops between messages and turns to you. Well, nothing official, but there's something going on up there."
<Kent> Jannot has a revelation and pulls out a tin, tossing it to him. "Any details?"
<Kheldar> He grins. "Well, not a lot I'm afraid. I've heard some talk about no one being able to get in or out of there. I'm not sure what that means, but it can't be good."
<Kent> Jannot nodds to the fellow and makes his way along the road further, to find the next herald.
<Kheldar> --repeat performance?
<Kent> Uh... Yeah. Something of the like.
<Kheldar> You spend a couple more tin, but are unable to find much of anything in the way of details. Seems like the city was probably shut up shortly after you left (duh). There has been smoke sighted by people passing by, and the official word is that there are ...
<Kent> ..uh huh...
<Kheldar> hmm... wait...
<Kent> He he... sure. I'll wait.
<Kheldar> Ok, the official word is that there was an uprising by elves, and that's being taken care of. No visitors until things are sorted out.
<Kent> Hm. Blaming it on elves... wierd.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> How about this. How long is the road through town? Meaning how long of a walk is it to the edge of town, to the north?
<Kheldar> Ah... Oh... From where you're at, maybe...a quarter bell.
<Kheldar> yeah
<Kent> quarter bell... 15 minutes... that's not far.
<Kent> okay. I'll walk there.
<Kheldar> note: all times a distances subject to review by the board of deciding how realistic things actually are...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> oh... I see. he he... small print.
<Kheldar> uh huh
<Kent>  right. edge of town...
<Kheldar> Yes. The town kind of starts becoming more rural in nature. Anything you're looking for?
<Kent> well, kind of looking for 'the first place a person traveling from Zuqar' would stop.
<Kheldar> Ah... The first inn? Tavern? 
<Kent> yes.
<Kheldar> Ok, you find a place. The Welcome Change. It's a tavern/restaurant.
<Kent> Welcome Change?
<Kent> Huh. okay. Jannot enters
<Kheldar> Let's see, it's about... mid-afternoonish I guess.
<Kent> right
<Kheldar> There are a few people there. Mostly some people cleaning and perparing for the dinner "rush".
<Kent> Jannot will approach the bar.
<Kheldar> There are one pair of people, apparently travellers. A man and a woman.
<Kent> How do they look? (without staring)
<Kheldar> They are pretty much keeping to themselves. Not looking around much, talking quitely.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> okay. Barkeep?
<Kheldar> A man notices you approach the bar. He's a little younger than you. He hops over the bar (so that he's now behind it), and approaches you. "Can I help you, stranger?"
<Kent> Goodness, lively.
<Kent> "Yes... I was wondering how business has been coming from Zuqar."
<Kent> "...and I'd like something light to drink."
<Kheldar> He smiles, somewhat lazily.
<Kheldar> "Certainly." He fills you a mug of cider (looks like). "Business is decent. Most people coming through now are not from Zuqar of course. No one travelling from there right now."
<Kheldar> He hands you the mug.
<Kent> Jannot has a few swallows of the cider and then asks, "Heard anything from that way?"
<Kheldar> (taking a tin in payment from you)
<Kent> sure... 
<Kheldar> "Something about elves attacking the city I believe. If that's true, it's a little frightening to be sure. Seems like Zuqar is a long way from elven lands."
<Kent> after a few more swallows, Jannot says, "Well, I doubt elves would cause trouble like that." pause, "It's probably something else."
<Kheldar> "Oh? You have a theory?"
<Kheldar> He grabs a cloth and begins... conveniently wiping glasses.
<Kent> Jannot reconsiders the conversation. "Nah, it's just that I've seen the elves in that city and they don't seem the warring type."
<Kheldar> "Huh... Maybe it was other elves... From the west or something."
<Kent> Jannot nodds, another swallow, "Yeah, I suppose it could be at that."
<Kheldar> "Where you from?
<Kent> ...Jannot thinks to himself are there any cities north of there that he knows of?
<Kheldar> Big cities, or towns?
<Kheldar> There's Miraj, further up the coast.
<Kent> Shershel will do.
<Kent> "shershel, originally."
<Kheldar> "Did you just get here?
<Kent> Jannot nodds, taking another swallow, "In a round about way."
<Kheldar> "Oh, so you must have just passed by Zuqar recently. What did you see?"
<Kent> "Everything was normal before I left, but I took my time getting here."
<Kheldar> "Ah" He nods, knowingly.
<Kent> Jannot thanks the fellow and finishes his drink... so he can leave propmtly.
<Kheldar> Ok
<Kent> Are those two people still there?
<Kheldar> Yes, they are. Looks like they are taking their own sweet time.
<Kent> Hm. Hm...
<Kent> Jannot finishes his drink and leaves the place.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> Obviously none of the locals have really heard much.
<Kheldar> Kind of makes sense, none of the refugees would want it to be known that they might be carriers...
<Kent> Yeah... perhaps it's the best... Jannot makes his way back to the inn, taking a round-about path, to see more of the town before returning.
<Kheldar> Right, so, the place seems pretty... well... underwhelming to you. Zuqar really is a much bigger city. There isn't much in the way of sights. Lots of trading places and the like though.
<Kent> Okay. What about churches?
<Kheldar> You spot a few. They tend to be much smaller (chapels) than what you're used to seeing.
<Kent> Okay, in the afternoon, would there be people in them?
<Kheldar> Probably none would be having services, but there will certainly be priests of some kind.
<Kent> Which churches/gods seem to be popular here?
<Kheldar> The founding god of Zuqar is actually fairly popular here. Also, a god of business and travel seems to be fairly prominent. Those are the two biggies.
<Kent> Jannot was never one to put much stock into the 'gods' but maybe there's something to be figured out yet. He'll enter the church for the god of Zuqar.
<Kheldar> --got to think of some good godly names...
<Kent> No temples to Az here?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kheldar> Not that you saw.
<Kheldar> There are one or two people quietly praying in the pews.
<Kheldar> Also, a priest waits off to the side, apparently for aid to those who need it.
<Kent> Convenient. Jannot approaches him... is there some customary... ritual?
<Kheldar> Would you know? 
<Kent> Well, Jannot's probably been in the church once or trwice, Thom trying to figure him out early...
<Kheldar> True. Probably enough to know ... hmm..
<Kheldar> No ritual, not for something like this.
<Kent> No... required contributions?
<Kheldar> Ah... only as you feel... led. 
<Kent> Right.
<Kent> Approach the priest...
<Kheldar> He turns as you approach, wait for you to speak.
<Kent> "Yes, um, I was wondering if I could ask you for some information."
<Kheldar> "Please, ask. I will answer if I can."
<Kent> Jannot tries to recall the prophecy, since he didn't bring it with him. "Do you know anything about ... prophecies and the like?"
<Kheldar> true
<Kheldar> "There are many prophecies. Few ever come true. Are you a son of Zuqar?"
<Kent> ... "a son of Zuqar?"
<Kheldar> He smiles. "What brings you to my church?"
<Kheldar> --Son of Zuqar would usually imply something about having or at least desiring to live in/around Zuqar. Usually worshippers of this god refer to themselves as such.
<Kent> "Um, there's a prophecy that I recently came into knowledhge of It goes something like this: three wings (and by the way, I'm doing this from memory, not looking it up) 
<Kent> from sea to earth...no, from sea to air to earth... That's how it starts. Have you heard it?"
<Kheldar> He thinks for a bit. "It is not familiar to me."
<Kent> How long will you be here this evening?
<Kheldar> I will be here through the evening service"
<Kheldar> -- This is usually one bell after sunset.
<Kent> How far is this place from my ... inn? not far I'd guess since it's only 15 minutes to the edge of town.
<Kheldar> Yeah, not far.
<Kent> "I'll return with the full prophecy in a little bit."
<Kheldar> "Very well."
<Kent> Jannot makes his way back to the inn.

Next time... Return to Zuqar


----------



## AStott (Dec 13, 2002)

*Session 5: Return to Zuqar*

<Kheldar> I believe you were planning on returning to your inn to retrieve the prophecy so you could show it to the priest.
<Kent> So... where was I... Yup. that sounds familiar. Finally trying to get a religious insight on this... situation.
<Kent> ...To the inn.
<Kheldar> Right. You make your way back to the inn. Nothing of note occurs.
<Kent> Okay. book and prophecy paraphenalia retrieved... lock door ... back to church dude.
<Kheldar> Ok, you are soon back at the church. The priest you'd talked to is still there. 
<Kent> Approaching the priest, Jannot says, "Okay, here was the passage I first read in the book..." and he hands it to the priest.
<Kheldar> "Please come with me." He leads you out of the sanctuary down a hall to a small room with a desk, a couple chairs and a bookshelf neatly lined with books.
<Kent> ... puzzled, Jannot follows.
<Kheldar> You gave him the book or the paper?
<Kent> If he accepted the book from me before having me follow him... then he has it.
<Kheldar> He sets the book on the desk, placing a hand on it. "We can speak here without needing to worry about disturbing those who come to pray."
<Kent> "Oh. I see. Thank you." he says.
<Kheldar> He looks down at the book and reads the passage which you have pointed out.
<Kent> ..."and having read that I was startled when... well... I'll get to that later."
<Kheldar> "Go on," he says, continuing to look through the couple of pages surrounding the one you've picked out in the book.
<Kent> Jannot takes a deep breath and continues pulling out the piece of hide.
<Kent> "Have you seen anything like this before?"
<Kent> ... and Jannot shows him the hide.
<Kheldar> He looks at it carefully. "I'm afraid it's not familiar to me. What does it have to do with this passage?"
<Kent> "I'm not sure that it's realted at all. I'm a tanner and that symbol there appeared on the inside of the hide and struck me as strange."
<Kheldar> He nods. "Very well, go on."
<Kent> Jannot considers telling the whole story or not... "If I tell you something, can you promise me that it'll stay between us?"
<Kheldar> "Unless you intend harm to Zuqar, you have my word."
<Kent> Jannot nodds and tells the man the story... of finding the birds... drawing the connection between the passage in the book and the rest of the complete prophecy.
<Kent> ... and that his father died along with the rest of his family in the plague of the past... but no mention of the plague present day.
<Kheldar> He thinks a bit. "So, how do you come to be here in Kastor?"
<Kent> [subtle, very subtle]
<Kheldar> --Did you show him the parchment with the translation?
<Kent> "Well, I'd rather not tell you that yet. What I need to know is if there is any way to ... determine if the prophecy is actually a prophecy or if it is just the ramblings of a mad man... or elf?"
<Kent> Yeah.
<Kheldar> He is quiet for a while, rereading the translation, and flipping through the book.
<Kheldar> --GM thinks...
<Kheldar> --So, tell me, what is Jannot's outlook on Qaran, that's the God of Zuqar.
<Kent> Hm. well, He's probably paid token homage once or twice... but nothing serious.
<Kheldar> --ok, wait a sec...
<Kent> ... but that would be the same as any of the new gods... However, he has a bit more respect... and perhaps a little fear regarding the 'Old gods'.
<Kheldar> --Right.
<Kheldar> Ok, after a bit of thought, the priest speaks at last. "The story you tell is a strange one, and I am inclined to believe as you do, that this is a true prophecy."
<Kent> Jannot hangs his head.
<Kheldar> "I would like you to ... reconsider telling me what brings you here."
<Kheldar> He seems very serious, as if he's... measuring you in some way.
<Kent> yikes... Jannot considers... fingers through hair... worried face... does this fellow seem like a decent guy? Trustworthy?
<Kheldar> He seems as you would expect a priest to be (at least one that follows a god of some integrity). He seems straightforward.
<Kent> ... Jannot nodds. "Okay. okay then. I'll tell you. Have you noticed any more people travelling this way from Zuqar?
<Kheldar> He nods. "There have been some refugees. Word is that elves have attacked the city." He looks at you, waiting for a response.
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "I heard that story too... but that's all it it. A story. That plague returned... and I along with amny others, fled. Since it took me 5 days to get here, I imagine that if I were ... infected it would have shown itself by now."
<Kent> Jannot waits for the priests reaction.
<Kheldar> Strangely [perhaps] enough, the priest does not seem startled by your news. Instead, he sighs heavily.
<Kent> Jannot now explains how his friend Thom was stricken... along with his family... perhaps a few tears... "but I am going to return. After all, when it struck 25 years ago, it was over-with after only a few days."
<Kheldar> "Qaran weeps with you..."
<Kent> "... thank you..."
<Kent> "What I'm afraid of, though, is that I'm directly involved in this... prophecy."
<Kheldar> He nods gravely. "I believe we should seek the guidance of Qaran. Do you desire this?"
<Kent> Jannot sighs. "Well, Qaran might know more of this than I would... Sure. Yes. I suppose I would."
<Kheldar> The priest makes a clear spot on the desk by shoving the book and paper aside.
<Kent> Jannot feels a bit... nervous.
<Kheldar> He then walks to the book shelf, and takes off on shelf a shallow bowl and a small pitcher.
<Kheldar> He brings these back to the desk and setting the bowl on the desk, pours about an inch of what appears to be water into the bowl.
<Kheldar> "Please," he says to you. "Focus on Qaran. Put your trust in him. He will answer."
<Kent> "Um, I''ve never done this before... how do I do that?"
<Kheldar> "I understand. Just trust. Believe that Qaran can help you. He responds to our faith."
<Kheldar> He dips a finger in the water and puts it in his mouth. Then he gestures for you to do the same.
<Kheldar> ...err... he just licks off his finger you know... he's not standing there with a finger hanging out... 
<Kent> With a hesitation in the movement just before the water he does the same.
<Kheldar> The water seems to be sea water, judging by it's taste and saltiness.
<Kheldar> The priest closes his eyes and begins to mumble something you don't quite catch.
<Kent> Jannot begins to think to himself... hoping that it's what he's supposed to do... 'Qaran? if you're there, I need to knwo what is happening to me...' 
<Kheldar> Your eye is suddenly caught by a very slight movement in the water.
<Kent> ...really? Jannot looks at the water...
<Kheldar> yup... and the priest is definitely not touching the desk.
<Kent> [how interesting ]
<Kheldar> The water in the bowl trembles slightly, but nothing more happens.
<Kent> Is the priest noticing this as well?
<Kheldar> He has his eyes closed.
<Kheldar> He groans somewhat and says, "Qaran is far from us. His sons have suffered and died."
<Kheldar> He continues mumbling.
<Kheldar> At last, he holds out his hands over the bowl. The water is now continually rippling, but only slightly.
<Kheldar> He stops mumbling and says clearly, "Qaran, tell us if this man bears a true prophecy."
<Kent> Jannot quickly thinks to himself.."Yeah, is this thing real?'
<Kheldar> After a second, the water suddenly begins to cloud, as if it was a section of sea where the silt has been stirred up.
<Kheldar> The priest gives a somewhat disappointed sigh, and then something odd happens.
<Kheldar> You see a dark spot appear at one point on the edge of the bowl. It quickly spreads, soon encompassing the entire edge of the bowl in a circle.
<Kent> are the priests eyes still closed?
<Kheldar> You look at the priest. His eyes are open, and he is about to say something, but this is happening so quickly.
<Kheldar> As the circle completes (only taking less than a second), suddenly the entire bowl bursts into flame. It is a dark, sooty flame that smokes and roils.
<Kent> "WHat is that?!" Jannot syas, resisting the urge to stand up.
<Kent> -- AAAH HA HA HA ha haha ha ha...
<Kheldar> The priest reaches for the bowl, and picks it up, apparently not noticing the flames.
<Kent> Jannot springs back away from the table.
<Kent> Jannot raises his voice, "Are you crazy!? The bowl in in flames!"
<Kheldar> "I'm afraid that Qaran denies the truth of your... ...well"
<Kheldar> He quirks one eyebrow and looks down at the bowl.
<Kheldar> The flames are now beginning to die.
<Kheldar> "I'm afraid I don't know what you mean..."
<Kent> There was a dark spot... t encircled the bowl and then the whole thing burst into flanmes and smoke!"
<Kheldar> --wait
<Kent> --oh crap.
<Kheldar> Half-way through describing what happened to the bowl, say.. about the point where you said "it encircled th..." You throat suddenly became extremely dry and parched. Your voice seems to give out, causing you to cough.
<Kent> Jannot backs away from the priest and the bowl...
<Kheldar> The priest looks at you with concern. "Are you ill?"
<Kent> clutching his throat and trying to talk.
<Kheldar> He backs away slightly.
<Kent> Oh great.
<Kheldar> You find your throat moistening again. You can probably speak.
<Kent> "I was just going to describe whgat I saw... and I think I was ... prevented!"
<Kheldar> He looks puzzled. "I assume that you saw as I did. Qaran darkened the bowl. It was a negative response to my question."
<Kent> "Oh it was more than that.
<Kheldar> stop
<Kheldar> Your throat starts to tighten again.
<Kent> " At which point did words stop?
<Kheldar> oh... just after "it was..."
<Kent> grr...
<Kheldar> --sorry to keep interupting...  The hazards of ICQ...
<Kent> is there a writing utencil nearby? No, that was Jannot being frustrated...not me. 
<Kheldar> By the way, the flames appear to have died out, although the water in the bowl is coated with a layer of soot/ash.
<Kent> Obviously the priest doesn't see it...
<Kheldar> Apparently not.
<Kent> Is there a writing utencil nearby?
<Kheldar> Yes, as a matter of fact, there is a quill pen next to an ink pot.
<Kheldar> Nearby is a neat pile of blank parchment.
<Kent> Jannot takes a different tack..."Have you ever been... physically guided by Qaran?"
<Kheldar> "At times, yes."
<Kent> "Were you ever prevented from speaking?"
<Kheldar> He appears faintly puzzled. "I can't say that I have. I'm here to bring others to worship Qaran, not prevent it."
<Kent> Jannot thinks, "Trying to describe what I saw, I was prevefnted from completing my description."
<Kheldar> stop
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> You voice dries out around... "what I saw..."
<Kent> W H Y!?!?!?!"
<Kheldar> lol
<Kent> ... I will foil you.... 
<Kheldar> He waits for you to finish you sentence, then seeing your distress... "Do you need something to drink?"
<Kent> Jannot Definitely shakes his head... and then remembers the salt-water... and then nodds yes.
<Kheldar> "Please wait just a moment." He set the bowl and pitcher back on the shelf, then leaves the room.
<Kent> Jannot approaches the bowl... and looks at it.
<Kheldar> It's a fairly plain bowl, apparently silv... err.. apparently... hmm... thinking..
<Kent> earthenware. 
<Kheldar> Yes, earthenware, thank you.
<Kheldar> --salt water you know...
<Kheldar> The water in it is still coated with a layer of soot, and the edge of the bowl is blackened.
<Kent> uh huh... Jannot carefully touches the edge of the bowl to see if the soot comes off on his finger.
<Kheldar> Yes, it does. Underneath, the bowl appears unmarked.
<Kent> Does it smear on his pants from his finger?
<Kheldar> Yes, it does.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> 
<Kent> He sits back down and waits for the priest to return
<Kent> [...with the town guard...]
<Kheldar> The priest comes back soon. He carries a goblet with ... apparently... water in it. He hands it to you.
<Kent> Water? Not wine?
<Kheldar> Oh... ok, it is faintly colored. Probably a heavily watered ale or some such.
<Kent> It's just that I thought that people never really drank the water.
<Kheldar> "I understand if you have never seen such a thing before that it might be surprising."
<Kent> Jannot nods... and tries to talk.
<Kheldar>  You sem to be able to speak.
<Kent> "Thank you." and he accepts the .... drink.
<Kent> "Can you see this smudge on my pants?"
<Kheldar> He blinks. "Excuse me?" He looks briefly down where you are pointing. 
<Kent> ... 
<Kheldar> He doesn't appear to... or he's faking it for some reason.
<Kent> 
<Kent> "So you see no smudge here?" pointing to the spot.
<Kheldar> He sighs. "I am afraid for you. I fear that the last week has perhaps taken a deep toll on you."
<Kheldar> "Trust in Qaran. He will heal you. This... prophecy is apparently nothing to worry about."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "What exactly did you see in the bowl?"
<Kheldar> "Qaran clouded the bowl. Nothing more."
<Kheldar> He's talking to you in a real... patient kind of voice, kind of like you might use with... oh... say ... a mentally handicapped person... 
<Kent> Jannot decides not to drink of the ... drink.
<Kent> "Perhaps you were correct. I probably just didn't know what to expect to see."
<Kheldar> "Of course. I understand."
<Kheldar> "Do you have a place to stay?"
<Kent> [chuckle... like I'm going to tell the priest where the crazy guy is staying...]
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> "Oh good. Perhaps a good night's rest would do you good."
<Kent> "I am taken care of. Thank you." Jannot says politely while collecting his things.
<Kheldar> Right... as he seems to be doing.
<Kent> ... he's not holding on to anything of Jannot's is he?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> Good.
<Kent> "Listen. I appreciate your help this afternoon."
<Kheldar> He nods. "I hope... Well... I hope the best for you."
<Kent> Jannot nodds... he seems to do that a lot... "You were very helpful. I likely have nothing to worry about."
<Kent> " he says with a... well attempting a pleasant smile.
<Kent> --
<Kheldar> "Of course not. Please feel free to come back."
<Kent> yeah, right!] "Of course. Thank you." And with that Jannot moves to leave the rather confining room... you never told me if Jannot felt heat o smelled the smoke... 
<Kent> right. fantastic.
<Kheldar> oh, right... uh... Yes, you could definitely feel the heat. The smoke had a rather oily taste.
<Kent> hm.
<Kheldar> Right, you are escorted back to the sanctuary, and the priest and you exchange a couple more meaningless farewells before you leave.
<Kent> Yeah, there you go...
<Kent> And Jannot makes a meandering way through the town on his way back to the inn.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> ... and checks to see if anyone is following him... a couple times...
<Kheldar> No one is following... that you can tell.
<Kent> right.
<Kent> okay. after going back and putting his stuff back in his room he takes out that chunk of wood that represented his dingy and goes to the ... cove.
<Kheldar> Where the boat is docked?
<Kheldar> It's starting to get near to sundown by the way...
<Kent> hm. okay. that's fine. He's not going far.
<Kheldar> Ok. You make your way to where you left the boat.
<Kent> It's only been about half a day right?
<Kent> ..came in... stowed the boat... got a room... bathed...
<Kheldar> Yeah, I think that's right.
<Kent> is the fellow in the shack still there?
<Kheldar> Yup, looks like.
<Kent> Jannot approaches the fellow.
<Kheldar> "What do you want?" He asks..
<Kent> I was wondering what time I'll need to be here in the morning to check out my dingy."
<Kheldar> "You be here before noon and we won't charge you another day."
<Kent> "Okay, can I check my boat real quick?"
<Kheldar> He picks at a healing scar on his cheek. "Yeah, go ahead."
<Kheldar> Yup. It seems untouched. (Along with the oars, which you left there).
<Kent> Jannot makes his way to his little boat. is it there? Really? I left those?
<Kheldar> I assumed you weren't lugging those around... kind of bulky.
<Kent> Jannot grabs the oars and any odds and ends and makes his way back to the inn... with a somewhat friendly wave to the shack fellow.
<Kheldar> Ok... just recall that you used a cart to get this stuff to your boat when you left Zuqar, might be an awkward trip tommorrow.
<Kent> Yeah... but you also said that it might be bulky, but I could have done it without the cart.
<Kheldar> Yes, true, and it is a shorter distance.
<Kent> "
<Kent> ok
<Kheldar> Just making sure you remember.
<Kent> Oh, I recall...
<Kheldar> He nods to your wave, and you make your way back to the inn.
<Kent> k.
<Kent> Well, I believe that dinner was included in my room cost...
<Kheldar> Oh yes, that's right...
<Kheldar> Wait... not true. Just the room and the bath came with the price. Sorry.
<Kent> after putting the oars in the room... I think that dinner would be welcome.
<Kheldar> You actually asked specifically about dinner.
<Kent> Oh. that's right. It was the bath. Sorry.  
<Kheldar> no prob
<Kent> coming down from the room Jannot brings a little coin... the rest hidden.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> You order some food, which turns out to be quite good.
<Kent> ... and has dinner.,.. is there a table ? good.
<Kheldar> Oh err... yes, table and all.
<Kent> no, no. that's fine.
<Kheldar> ok
<Kent> 
<Kent> excellent
<Kheldar> The eating area is once again fairly crowded, but you do manage to find a place to sit by yourself (as long as you don't take too long that is).
<Kent> right. after finishing... and paying ... he asks for something to drink that he can take back to his room.
<Kheldar> Right. You can take a mug of something back with you.
<Kent> good enough.
<Kent> What's the weather like tonight?
<Kheldar> Pretty warm and clear.
<Kent> Is there anywhere near that Jannot could sit outside and ... think?
<Kheldar> Sure. There's actually a stable along the side of the inn. In fact, it's up against the same wall as your room. There should be a place back there that's off the street and relatively quiet.
<Kent> okay. Jannot will go there. is there anyone around?
<Kheldar> The stable doors are shut, but there is some wood stacked up there and a chopping block. No one is around.
<Kent> Jannot gargles with the drink and spuits it out... "Flaming salt-water..."
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Yes, your throat is still just a little sore.
<Kent> Jannot speaks aloud, but quietly, "The bowl burst into flames... and smoke roiled out of it..."
<Kent> and... anything preventing such action?
<Kheldar> Nope, no problems.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. If he returned to the priest the priest would probably have him committed to some crazy-farm...
<Kent> ...but there WAS something there... in the room... preventing him to speak...Jannot shakes his head again and has a seat. Jannot tries to enjoy the evening sky... and birds... with the rest of the drink.
<Kheldar> Yes, it is nice to see the birds.
<Kheldar> Nope, you haven't seen any dead ones around... 
<Kent> well... that's nice to know. 
<Kent> after relaxing somewhat and finishing the drink Jannot returns the mug inside at the bar and goes up to his room... to read and retire.
<Kheldar> Right. It's fairly dim in your room, but there is a candle still, and that provides some light for you to read for a bit.
<Kent> k
<Kent> after reading for a while Jannot blows out the candle and tries to think about gods... and prophecies... and what in the worlsd this could have to do with him... until he falls to sleep.
<Kheldar> You fall asleep surprisingly quickly, and wake the next morning quite refreshed.
<Kent> hm. that's good. hope it's early still. Jannot will get dressed and go down for breakfast.
<Kheldar> It is still fairly early. You are able to get some breakfast in relative solitude.
<Kent> okay. the weather is still good this day?
<Kheldar> Yup.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> Did Jannot see any shops on the road that would sell food for his return journey?
<Kheldar> Travel food?
<Kheldar> Certainly.
<Kheldar> True, although you did have a couple days food with you.
<Kent> yeah... but I guess he didn't nee dthem before... but perhaps the journey might take longer this time. something like that. Jannot purchases ... 10 meals of travel food somewhere. [and by the way - in the merchant skill description it is specifically mentioned as being used in haggling...]
<Kheldar> Against the current as I recall...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Ok, you reach a... reasonable price of 1 copper for the lot.
<Kheldar> err...
<Kent> heh.
<Kheldar> That would be 1 bronze.
<Kent> oh.
<Kent> okay.
<Kent> And... Jannot gathers up his things - placing the travel rations in the large sack. and makes his bulky, difficult way back to his dingy.
<Kent> That was easier that I expected.
<Kheldar> Right. You return the piece of wood, pack up the boat, and make your way out of the enclosed area. The man standing at the exit area gives you a friendly wave.
<Kent> Hm.. Jannot returns the wave with a smile... and heads back to his shop...
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> The trip back is quite similar to the trip out.
<Kheldar> Fairly uneventful, it also takes five days, but it looks like you'll be arriving in the evening rather than late morning.
<Kent> okay. Right. as Jannot approaches, is it still light?
<Kheldar> Hard to believe that as you approach the city it's been exactly two weeks since you first spotted the dead birds...
<Kent> oh ... no.
<Kheldar> If I'm counting correctly...
<Kent> Yeah. I suppose ... wait. Yeah. I guess so.
<Kheldar> It's probably about one bell before nightfall as you approach the harbour area.
<Kent> Are there a - normal number of ships in harbor?
<Kheldar> Well... actually, no. There's quite a few less.
<Kheldar> And one of the city's patrol boats seems to be sailing in the bay, perhaps practice maneuvers or... something.
<Kent> Right. Actually, that's probably the smart way to go. Jannot approaches the patrol boat in his dingy.
<Kheldar> There is a shout as you begin to draw near, and the ship steers somewhat away from you. You can see a number of uniformed men on the deck. A number are up in the rigging. They do appear to be quite busy.
<Kheldar> Most likely doing drills of some sort.
<Kent> Hm. Jannot calls out, "Hey there? How goes the city?"
<Kheldar> You do not receive an answer.
<Kent> Huh. that's odd. Jannot waits and watches.
<Kheldar> The ship begins to pull away from you with its greater speed.
<Kent> Well, he's not chasing it... are there any other boats that are under weigh?. 
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Not at this point.
<Kent> Hm. Are there people visible on the docks or the shore?
<Kheldar> Yes, you can see some people visible on the docks, but the shoreline seems fairly deserted. In fact... it looks like a number of shacks and such down near the shoreline have been burned...
<Kent> uh huh.
<Kent> Hm. well, Jannot will actually approach the docks.
<Kheldar> Ok. As you near the docks, you spot some people loading a ship. Nothing out of the ordinary there. You also spot an unusual number of guards around.
<Kent> Jannot will pull close, but not all the way up to the dock.
<Kent> When he pulls close enough to not have to yell, he'll call out.
<Kheldar> ...he'll call out what?
<Kent> ... um..."Uh, hello there. How goes the city?"
<Kheldar> A couple people turn your way. Most return to their business, but a guard speaks up. "Are you looking for a place to secure your boat?"
<Kent> Jannot replies, "Yeah, sure. But the shoreline looks a little... worse for wear."
<Kent> Oh.
<Kheldar> You notice that the shoreline does not have its usual assortment of boats...
<Kheldar> "Yes" The guard says gravely.
<Kheldar> ... wait...
<Kent> okay...
<Kheldar> "They were burned during an elvish uprising."
<Kent> Jannot pauses... "Elves? That seems... unlikely. How did it happen?"
<Kheldar> "Who knows how it started." He shrugs. "Supposedly they'd been planning it for years."
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "I would have never expected that. They seemed so peaceful. Did you actually have to fight them yourself?"
<Kheldar> "Not me, but some friends of mine did. They said the fighting was fierce."
<Kent> "How strange. So, where cana fellow stow his boat? are the boulders still there to secure against?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, they're still there. Personally I'd suggest renting some dock space though. We'll keep your boat safe for you."
<Kent> Jannot's eyebrows go up. "Has there been a problem with boats on the shoreline?"
<Kheldar> He gives a somewhat nasty grin. "There's been a problem with anything left unattended."
<Kent> - oh great.
<Kent> Jannot nodds, unhappily. "What does dockspace cost for a little dingy these days?" 
<Kheldar> He eyes your boat. "They'll probably charge you a half copper a night."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Anything else I should be wary of?"
<Kheldar> "Just stay out of trouble, and be careful... There may also be elves around still. You're supposed to report them to the watch if you see them."
<Kent> Wow... "Really? all right them. Thank you for the advice." and Jannot makes his way toward the dock office.
<Kheldar> Right. I don't feel any particular need to roleplay that.
<Kheldar> Just pay for a night, or for long term?
<Kent> okay. It's a big city. I figure that they are reputable and fairly routine in their pricing. 3 days.
<Kheldar> Yes. Very true.
<Kheldar> Right. Ok.
<Kent> so...
<Kheldar> Strangely, you don't spot the horse and cart around anywhere... 
<Kent> okay. Jannot unloads his dingy and makes his way up familiar roads... past Thoms house.
<Kent> right.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Ok, one of the first things you notice is a LOT of damage around the city. There were apparently many fires and much looting.
<Kheldar> The next thing you notice is a... fairly large number of patrols.
<Kent> great. fantastic. Well, that's good.
<Kheldar> Oddly enough, they aren't quite wearing the same uniform you've seen before. It's mostly the same, but sports... a... [GM thinking] hmm... err...
<Kent> really?
<Kent> Jannot does have Heraldry...
<Kent> 
<Kent> Heh... book smarts. WHat can you do...
<Kheldar> Ok, how about this, the right sleeve is black. Up to the shoulder hem. This includes tunic or (for those wearing armor), blacked leather or metal.
<Kheldar> You haven't come across anything similar in your readings.
<Kent> Hm. A sign of some sort... perhaps mourning?
<Kheldar> Could be.
<Kheldar> Seems convenient, as it's a relatively easy change to make.
<Kent> right. Okay. What about civilian presence?
<Kheldar> There is an air of... well furtiveness to people.
<Kheldar> There is little laughter in the streets, and little extra noise.
<Kheldar> You also notice that people tend to avoid the patrols as much as possible.
<Kent> I'd imagine not. Hm. Now that's odd.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way to Thom's home.
<Kheldar> The final thing you notice, as you're travelling the street is that up ahead there appears to be a blockade of some kind. There's a makeshift fence put up across the road, and a line of about a dozen or so people are waiting to get through.
<Kent> ...okay.
<Kheldar> There are guardsmen talking with each person, and one sitting at a crude table making tallies of some kind.
<Kent> Hm. well, okay then.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way...
<Kheldar> Stand in line or see if there's another street?
<Kent> No. The load is cumbersome, but He'll wait in line.
<Kheldar> As you get closer to the front of the line, you can hear a little of what's going on.
<Kheldar> The guards are asking just a couple simple questions... "Where do you live?" "What is you job?"
<Kent> Hm... Jannot was away ... trying to find... some specific skins... in the south...
<Kent> Looking for a new business contact... yeah.
<Kheldar> You are finally near the front of the line, when you realize that the man currently being questioned is also involved in the leather business.
<Kent> [so this is where he hears the bad news, eh?]
<Kent> Hm. what a coincidence.
<Kent> So... has Jannot dealt with him before?
<Kheldar> He deals with shipping... Sells to merchants picking up speculative trade and the like.
<Kheldar> Only once or twice. He's carrying a small travelling pack.
<Kent> And... would he debunk Jannot if he weere lying?
<Kheldar> Lying about what?
<Kent> being south because he was looking for specific skins or a trader that could provide such... an excuse for being out of town other than "Yeah I saw the plague coming and I scrammed..."
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Ah, he most likely wouldn't know.
<Kheldar> The guards are just asking him the bit about what his job is...
<Kent> Ok. Good enough. Jannot listens to his questions and answers...
<Kheldar> He replies, "Oh, I sell leather to traders making their way up and down the coast. I just got back from meeting with some people up in Miraj about some business deals."
<Kheldar> You notice a glance pass between the guards.
<Kheldar> The one sitting at the table stands up.
<Kent> Oh... someone else knows the prophecy...
<Kent> And the guards were happy?
<Kheldar> No, definitely not happy. They started giving looks right at the beginning of the guy's answer.
<Kent> Damn.
<Kheldar> "I see." One guard says. "And, you live here?"
<Kheldar> "Well, I did," comes the answer. The man looks around a bit. "I don't know though, I may need a new place for business."
<Kheldar> The guards drawn their swords (there are about a half dozen guards here).
<Kheldar> The people in the line with you begin backing up...
<Kent> Oh crap...
<Kent> Jannot backs away...
<Kheldar> "I'm afraid you're going to have to... answer some other questions, sir. " Says the guard who has been giving the questions.
<Kheldar> The man looks frightened and uncertain. He's certainly not up to putting up a fight.
<Kent> Aw crap.
<Kheldar> With a minimum of hassle, two of the guards take the man by the arms and begin escorting him off down the street in the direction of the city center.
<Kent> Hm. new story.
<Kheldar> There are plenty of murmers from the line, but the guard gestures to the person in front of you. "Come now, you're next."
<Kent> Jannot turns to the person behind him and says, "What is that all about?"
<Kheldar> The man behind you shrugs. "Something to do with the elves I guess. Maybe they're looking for someone specific."
<Kent> Oh great. me and myu big freaking mouth...
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> "Are you new in town, then? They been doing this for a week or so..." the man behind you asks.
<Kent> 'Hi, I'm Thom... I'm visiting family...' Note, the single quotes denote internal thoughts. Sorry.
<Kheldar> --gotcha
<Kent> Yikes... Hm. Wel...
<Kent> dang.
<Kheldar> The man waits for an answer.
<Kent> "Oh, sorry, I was just thiinking that I left something in my boat. I'm just here to visit the family home..."
<Kheldar> "Ah... I hope they're still alive." He pats you on the back.
<Kent> "I think I'd better check my boat again, just in case." And Jannot slowly makes his way out of the line and walks back to the docks
<Kheldar> --GM raises an eyebrow...
<Kent> well, at least toward the docks.
<Kent>  Darn it, but you just can't depend on those crazy role-players...
<Kent> ...except for the guards...
<Kheldar> Hmm... Ok, you make your way out of the line. Some people give you a funny look, but no one follows (especially not any guards).
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> There's only four of them now anyway...
<Kent> oh. okay. As he walks, Jannot thinks about... hm. four? Hm.Perhaps there might be a way around the barricade... So this barricade is pretty close to the docks then, eh? Not very far in to the city itself.
<Kheldar> Yes, there were six, but two left with the other man.
<Kheldar> It's not too far.
<Kent> So Thom's home would have been inside them?
<Kheldar> Apparently, yes.
<Kent> Hm. well, hm.
<Kent> Would it be out of Jannots way to find an alternate route to his family home?
<Kent> Like a parallel large road?
<Kheldar> Isn't that the definition of an alternate route?
<Kheldar> I guess the answer would be yes then.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> sure... So it would... well, who cares. Approaching the docks area Jannot will try an alternate main road...
<Kent> And how far does he get?
<Kheldar> Ok. You start down a different street. Fairly soon, up ahead you see another barricade. It's actually about a block further along than the other one was.
<Kent> ... okay... can he go down that connecting block and see where he ends up approaching the first roadway?
<Kheldar> Sure.
<Kheldar> You turn down the side street. It's... well, there are even fewer people in sight, although you do catch some movement back in among some rubble. Perhaps someone trying to stay out of sight.
<Kent> right... hm. Okay, hurrying along...
<Kheldar> The street is a little narrow here.
<Kheldar> At least narrow where the buildings haven't collapsed...
<Kent> Narrow? A slow-moving individual carrying a bunch of crap makes an attractive target.
<Kheldar> ...and yes, true, you feel definitely ... attractive.
<Kent> Collapsed?
<Kheldar> Oh yes, more of the damage your seen around. Probably burned and collapsed.
<Kent> Perhaps It's safer just to try to get past the guards with a story about being in town to visit the family home.
<Kheldar> So, turn around and go back then?
<Kheldar> That definitely appears to be the case.
<Kent> If it's more open and more likely to have guards, yes.
<Kent> Jannot may be somewhat naive at times, but he's not an idiot.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> So, I take up a place at the end of the line I was in before.
<Kheldar> Right. Ok. It looks like those two guards aren't back yet.
<Kent> Of course. How convenient.
<Kheldar> You finally reach the front of the line, and are beckoned forward by the guard.
<Kent> okay,. Jannot approaches.
<Kheldar> He eyes you. "Decided to come back, eh?"
<Kent> "Yeah. I thought I forgot a pack in my boat, but I was wrong."
<Kheldar> He pauses for a moment. "What's your name?"
<Kent> ... "Thom"
<Kheldar> You notice the man at the table scribbling away.
<Kheldar> "Where do you live?"
<Kent> Janot tries to keep his breathing even.
<Kent> "Kastor."
<Kheldar> "What do you do for a living there?"
<Kent> "Nothing right now, but I was most recently a fisherman."
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> "And what is your business here in Zuqar?"
<Kent> "Well, I was wanting to visit the family..."
<Kheldar> "And where do they live?"
<Kent> Jannot describes the area near he tannery... 
<Kheldar> The guard waits for the man behind him to finish writing.
<Kheldar> "AAAAAAAAAAAA
<Kheldar> --oops, slip of the finger there... 
<Kent> whew... scared me there...
<Kheldar>  lol
<Kheldar> "I don't suppose you know a man named... Gerard."
<Kheldar> If you recall correctly, that's the name of the guy they took away.
<Kent> "Gerard?"
<Kheldar> "Yes, Gerard."
<Kent> [ah] "Sorry, I don't think so."
<Kheldar> He gives you a long searching look.
<Kent> [great]
<Kheldar> "When is the last time you were in Zuqar?"
<Kent> "A couple months ago. Why? What has happened here? Did the elves really attack?"
<Kheldar> "Ask your family." He softens just a little. "If you find them.."
<Kheldar> "Very well. Stay out of trouble. If you see any elves in the city, you are to report them to the nearest patrol."
<Kheldar> "Good day."
<Kheldar> He gestures you through the barrier.
<Kent> "Okay. Thanks." and Jannot makes his way... calmly.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ... or attemptedly so...

<Kheldar> Hmm, been about 3 hours... it's looking like a nice cliff-hanger stopping point again... 
<Kheldar> By the way, a note about finding places you used to know... I've made a decision. Their fate (destroyed, looted, etc) will be determined by a dice roll when you first get there. It won't be decided by the plot, although it may be weighted according to location and various events that happened in the city. There will be no special treatment for specific locations.
<Kent> I'm very glad. Though I don't quite know what sort of odds I'll have...
<Kheldar> So, presumably next week, the fate of a couple places will lie in the fickle arms ... err... pips of a set of dice... 
<Kheldar> Much fun.
<Kent> hm... frustrating priest...
<Kheldar> heh... not his fault. Honest.
<Kent> yeah, I suppose not... well, things are becoming clearer for Jannot at least.
<Kheldar> Oh? how so?
<Kent> well, he's never dealt with a deity before, but there was OBVIOUSLY something going on there... with the bowl and stuff...
<Kent> Yeah. I'd say to.
<Kheldar> Hmm... special attention, eh? Is that good or bad? :>
<Kent> well... I guess we'll have to see..

Next time... Saving Celeste


----------



## AStott (Dec 13, 2002)

*Session 6: Saving Celeste*

<Kent> Jannot has passed the barricade.
<Kheldar> As I recall, you'd just passed a checkpoint of some kind... yes.
<Kheldar> Where to.
<Kent> Yeah. So. He'll head back in the general direction of the same path he took only 11 days earlier - only reverse... past Thom's home - on the way back to the shop...
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> Allright. You get near Thom's house. It seems to still be standing.
<Kent> okay.
<Kent> Are there any lights on?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> ... Jannot is hopeful... as he approaches are there any external signs of disturbance?
<Kheldar> Actually, the door is hanging off it's hinges, and the shutters are busted off the windows.
<Kent> ... It doesn't really matter, but out of curiosity did you roll THAT part? 
<Kheldar> Of course. 
<Kent> okay... 
<Kent> Jannot is a bit distraught and catches himself before running inside. How dark is it outside?
<Kheldar> It's starting to get kind of dark. It was evening when you approached the docks.
<Kent> ok.
<Kent> Are there any people on the street?
<Kheldar> Not currently.
<Kent> Okay. Jannot will approach the house. There aren't any large scorch marks in the street are there?
<Kheldar> hmm... Nope.
<Kent> Okay, that would have been traumatic...Jannot looks around again to see if there are people watching him.
<Kent> [he's a little paranoid at this point]
<Kheldar> You don't spot anyone, although there are plenty of points where someone could be watching you from inside a building.
<Kent> Right... of course. Well, Jannot gulps down his fear and goes up to the door and knocks on the frame.
<Kheldar> There is silence from inside the house.
<Kent> So is the door off it's hinges or is it just hanging askew?
<Kheldar> It's still mostly attached by the bottom hinge, but it's tipped off on an angle into the house.
<Kent> Jannot calls quietly into the house - "Hello?"
<Kheldar> You listen for a moment, but there is no answer.
<Kent> Jannot worries a terrible amount and tragedy begins to sit heavily on him. He pushes the door open carefully, trying to not bust the last hinge.
<Kheldar> You carefully open up the door, tipping it back to lean against the wall.
<Kent> Is there any ambient light inside?
<Kheldar> Only a little. It's quite dark inside.
<Kent> Enough to make it through the house?
<Kheldar> Sure, you've been there enough to be somewhat familiar with it.
<Kheldar> What about your oars and fishing gear, etc?
<Kent> okay. Oh, it might be cumbersome, but I bring it inside with me. I'll set it on the kitchen table... if it's still there.
<Kheldar> Right. It's not... well... 
<Kheldar> I guess you'd say it's kind of there. Just a little flattened is all. Looks like a bunch of people tore through the place and smashed up a bunch of stuff.
<Kent> great. Jannot begins to fear that he's not going to find anything here to lift his spirits... and places his things in the floor.
<Kheldar> As you approach the stairs...
<Kheldar> you notice a foul odor coming from upstairs.
<Kent> He then follows the same path he made two weeks ago... first to the childs room.
<Kent> - oh boy... Well, he tries to get a breath of air and make his way up.
<Kent> Yeah, right.
<Kheldar> Not the same kind of odor as last time, just more of a ... well... a something dead for a week kind of odor.
<Kheldar> You make your way up the stairs to the first room.
<Kent> ... and he pushes the door open, if it isn't already.
<Kheldar> Oh, it's open, half a second.
<Kheldar> This is the oldest girl's room. The room is kind of torn apart. You see a shape in the dimness under some torn blankets on the bed.
<Kent> So, the place is really tore apart... and I imagine smells something awful...
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head resignedly... and goes to the next room.
<Kent> Wait.
<Kent> Wasn it this room or the next room that had the crying infant ?
<Kheldar> That was the next room.
<Kent> Right.
<Kent> on to the next room.
<Kheldar> The next room is the younger girl and the boy, the boy being the infant.
<Kent> Oh.
<Kheldar> Like the last room, this door stands open.
<Kheldar> The light coming in the window illuminates the face of the girl in her bed. She seems to be sleeping.
<Kent> And... really? and the infant?
<Kheldar> The crib is shoved up against one wall, it appears broken. You can't tell if the infant is inside.
<Kent> Against all hope, Jannot, from the doorway, calls out to the girl (.. whose name is... Cindi)
<Kheldar> There is no movement from the girl, and after a moment, you realize that she can't be alive. There is no movement at all from her breathing, and something about the way she's laying looks... unnatural.
<Kent> Great. This is turning out to be a killer party. Not the homecoming that Jannot had hoped for. Jannot thinks twice about proceeding into the master bedroom... but goes anyway.
<Kheldar> You enter the master bed room. You gaze goes first to the bed. Neither Thom nor his wife are in the bed.
<Kheldar> Instead, they have been tumbled out onto the floor. It's obvious that scavengers have been at them.
<Kent> Hm. Oh, fantastic.Scavenger people or scavenger animals?. Nice. Real nice.
<Kheldar> Um... no. animals.
<Kheldar> The rest of the room is a shambles.
<Kent> Well, Jannot thinks back, were there any hiding places for junk or goodies that Thom might have mentioned to Jannot?
<Kheldar> hmm... None that he mentioned to you.
<Kheldar> Good thought though.
<Kent> Jannot looks into the room. He's kind of surprised that he's not more upset. Here he is looking at the body of the nearly only father figure in his life and he's barely moved... Then Jannot thinks about it and realizes that this was what he figured he'd return to - if he were honest with himself.
<Kent> "Good bye Thom, " he mutters, "I'll catch you next time." and Jannot turns away to leave.
<Kheldar> You wander back through the quiet house.
<Kent> Um... Jannot gathers his things back up, realizing that if the place had been scavenged already that there would be no reason to spend any more time in this... tomb.
<Kheldar> Sound thinking.
<Kheldar> Are you prepared to head home then?
<Kent> SO, before exiting, Jannot will take a glance through the living room to capture a couple fond memories... if possible.
<Kent> And then look through the door outside to see if there is anyone on the street that would notice him exiting.
<Kheldar> The street is still empty.
<Kent> Okay then. Jannot takes his leave of this place... really wanting to be away from it at this point.
<Kheldar> You make your way down the street and towards the shop and your house.
<Kent> ... what sort of devestation is there around the area approaching the shop?
<Kheldar> The area is actually not too bad. As you first catch sight of the shop, your hope grows. The shop seems to be untouched.
<Kent> Hm. his hope has been dashed before... but at its sight his pace picks up a bit.
<Kheldar> You get closer and realize that something must have happened to the shop. The door is open just slightly.
<Kent> "Fantastic. Just what I need now..." Jannot mutters as he approaches the... was the shop door open or the house door open?
<Kent> "Damn...."
<Kheldar> The shop door. The house behind the shop appears to still be shut up.
<Kent> Jannot instead of going into the shop at this point decides to go around back and check out the house first.
<Kheldar> You head back around to the house. Other than the... birdbath knocked over, the outside of the house seems untouched. The door is even still locked.
<Kent> "Hm. Uncommon luck..." he mutters and moves to enter the house.
<Kheldar> --you're telling me... 
<Kent> [ He he he...]
<Kent> Does the kitchen area (immediately inside the door) seem allright?
<Kheldar> You unlock the door and enter the house. It's (obviously) dark inside, but you don't see any signs of anyone having entered.
<Kent> GREAT!
<Kent> Jannot puts his things down and finds a candle to light.
<Kheldar> You find and light a candle. The light is immensely reassuring as you find yourself back in a familiar, untouched setting.
<Kent> Yeah. Incredibly... So, Jannot goes through the rest of the house.
<Kheldar> Everything seems to be in order.
<Kheldar> You do notice one thing though...
<Kheldar> You're checking out the room that is against the wall shared with the shop when you hear a kind of... <THUMP> from in the shop, and you think you can hear voices.
<Kent> ...oh you... Ah. HA! Exactly what I was trying to avoid...
<Kent> Oh..crap. more than one?
<Kheldar> Possibly.
<Kent> Jannot ... does he have a broom nearby ?
<Kheldar> Sure.
<Kent> Jannot grabs the broom and stepping on the head, snaps it off.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> Then... severely agitated, Jannot makes his way outside the back of the house with the stick... having blown out the candle and left it in the kitchen.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> the front door of the shop was open... is the back open as well?
<Kheldar> Just slightly.
<Kheldar> Oh, wait. The front door was open slightly. The back door is...
<Kheldar> Uh... the back door opens up back behind the house?
<Kent> Yeah
<Kheldar> Got it. It is close and doesn't seem to have been disturbed, so it's presumably locked still.
<Kent> Yeah, recall? there's a way to the shop from the back. How heavy is that bird bath?
<Kheldar> It's pretty heavy. Not something you could be swinging around.
<Kheldar> Sure. It probably weighs... oh... maybe a hundred pounds or so.
<Kent> Too heavy to pick up? Can He move it? Jannot quietly drops the broom stick and grabs the bird.. fountain and places it heavy/stable end down, blocking the back door.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> and waits... does he still hear the voices?
<Kheldar> Yes, it sounds like there is some kind of a struggle going on.
<Kent> Struggle? Hm. maybe they'll kill each other...
<Kheldar> You hear something knocked over.
<Kent> 'Darn it, that stuff is expensive...'
<Kheldar>  was... you going to try and sell tanners equipment these days? 
<Kent> 
<Kent> Jannot takes his broom stick around to the front and listens behind the door.
<Kheldar> Actually, the door is now wide open, and there is some light coming from inside.
<Kent> Jannot looks to see if his note is still stuck to the door...
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> Figures.
<Kent> Jannot peers inside.
<Kheldar> --GM still can't figure out why you left the note. Sounds to me like an open invitation to loot... 
<Kent> [so that someone legitimately might not want to consider the property abandoned.]
<Kheldar>  Guess it doesn't matter.
<Kent> [I dunno, wasn't really thinking clearly at the time... hustle and bustle you know]
<Kheldar> So, you take a peak inside. The light appears to be a lantern that's been left on one of the work tables. You're first struck by the fact that the place is a horrid mess.
<Kent> and?
<Kheldar> Then you notice a man standing near the back. He's holding a club and looking down at some thing out of your sight. You can still hear some struggling.
<Kent> Great, so...
<Kent> Oh boy. there's at least three then... No sign of a patrol?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kheldar> You actually only spotted one on your way from Thom's to here.
<Kent> Hm. Does the shop look a mess? or does it look looted?
<Kheldar> Absolutely. It looks looted.
<Kheldar> ...and a mess.
<Kent> crap.Hm.
<Kent> Hm... does the door open in or out?
<Kheldar> In.
<Kent> poo.
<Kent> How far from the doorway si that lasntern?
<Kheldar> You suddenly hear what sounds like a yell from a woman. Inside.
<Kent> GAAAH a Woman!
<Kent> How far away from the door is that lantern?
<Kheldar> It's probably... about 5 yards, but there is stuff in the way.
<Kent> Of course there is... Um... Jannot isn't a fighter, so... is there a neighbor that is a relatively fit male?
<Kheldar> Oh, there probably was.
<Kheldar> Oh, and the house has walls... 
<Kent> oh, walls, ha ha. very funny...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> [chuckling...]
<Kheldar> There are no lights.
<Kent> Jannot runs to that neighbors house and wallops the door a couple times.
<Kheldar> There is no sound from inside.
<Kent> Crap... is there another?
<Kheldar> Sure, you can think of a couple
<Kent> ... Jannot runs to the next... any other people in sight?
<Kheldar> Of course, you can see a pile of rubble where one of their house's used to be.
<Kheldar> Nope, and now that you think of it, no lights either.
<Kent> "Flaming rot!"
<Kent> Jannot positions himself behind the door to the shop, takes a deep breath and yell as loud as he can, 
<Kent> "{WATCH! WATCH, RAPE!" and prepares to whack the first guy that runs out the door.
<Kent> somewhere around chest height...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> You hear a couple curses inside, the after a moment, the light inside goes out.
<Kheldar> After a 10 second wait, nothing comes out.
<Kent> grr... Jannot hopes that the fellow with the club is first through the door...
<Kheldar> Continue waiting?
<Kent> ...after a few tense seconds Jannot repeats the yell.
<Kheldar> --GM rolls some dice
<Kent> ... and braces himself. (step and wait  )
<Kheldar> There is another 10 second wait with no sounds from inside.
<Kent> Jannot takes another deep breath, and trying to make himself sound as ... burly as possible he says loudly, "I know you're still in there! Send out the woman and you can go!"
<Kent> .. and then he takes a step back from the door unless the nastyt fellow try to use her as a shield.
<Kheldar> There is a couple second pause, then...
<Kheldar> A shape leaps out of the doorway (yes, it's a little dark outside).
<Kent> Actually, Janot's reaction would first be to ... block. all-out defense.
<Kheldar> Even if he doesn't appear to have spotted you yet?
<Kent> Well, Jannot's really mostly interested in getting the guys out of his place... not causing damage.
<Kheldar> I see... half second...
<Kheldar> Time is temporarily paused while the GM is thinking.
<Kent> Is there reaction time involved here? Does Jannot know instantly that the figure is a man?
<Kheldar> It's definitely a man, apparently with a club.
<Kent> (Yes, I am wanting to do this combat a little more ... hands on)
<Kheldar> Ok, would your reaction change at all if I told you that... unexpectedly, you feel an unaccustomed rage welling up in you as soon as you spot the guy.
<Kheldar> And yes, this doesn't feel like your normal reaction to things, but it's there none-the-less.
<Kent> He he... there's that agitation I mentioned before... I did say step and wait... Yeah, Jannot wails on him.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Your swing connects with his chest, and knocks him back a step into the front wall of the shop. He growls and turns towards you.
<Kheldar> The rage is suddenly gone.
<Kent> Jannot is going to promptly change his emotion to fear and ... in fear all-out-attack is the strange reaction.
<Kheldar>  Right.
<Kent> [sorry, that's just what I think He'd do.]
<Kheldar> no problem, it's just not supported by the strange feeling now is all.
<Kent>  Huh?
<Kent> Wait, what do you mean?
<Kheldar> Ok, so what I meant is that... hmm... It's almost like... [hunting for a way to explain]
<Kent> uh huh...
<Kent> ... like Jannots actions are being guided? Oh. Hm.
<Kheldar> It's almost like for a moment you were someone else looking over your own shoulder. You could see or feel this intense anger, but you knew it didn't feel normal. As soon as you attacked, that feeling left, to (most likely) be replace by an ... oh s@#& sensation.
<Kent>  Gotchya. I think IU follow exactly. I'll stick with the all-out-fear attack.
<Kheldar> Your actions were not guided, but if you had to think about, you'd say your emotions were.
<Kheldar> Check. You flail wildly at the guy, but he ducks and stumbles out of the way. He hasn't quite managed to return the attack.
<Kent> Jannot takes the moment to stop and yell at the guy: "GET OUT OF MY SHOP!"
<Kheldar> The guy gathers himself slightly... then springs at you, swinging his club. It catches you in the arm with a rather strong blow, and then the guy is past you and running away.
<Kent> Oh. That's good. Jannot does all-out defense now, since he really doesn't know what he's doing.
<Kent> Kind of surprised, Jannot turns from watching the fellow run off and looks back to the doorway.
<Kheldar> It's your right arm, and it's feeling pretty numb right now. You can't seem to hold onto your broomstick very well.
<Kent> ok. poo.
<Kent> Jannot Gathers himself and waits. Are there still no other people on the street?
<Kheldar> No, the street is strangely quiet and empty.
<Kent> He waits a bit to see if the other fellow that he assumes was there leaves...
<Kheldar> It's quiet inside.
<Kent> Jannot tries to massage some of the numbness out of his arm...
<Kheldar> It's painful to the touch. You wonder if it might be broken...
<Kent> Fantastic... No sounds still?
<Kheldar> Nope, nothing.
<Kent> I assume that the fellow that left, didn't take his lantern... even though it"s out now.
<Kheldar> You didn't catch sight of a lantern
<Kent> Jannot approaches the door again and speaks loudly inside. "I know you're still in there... your friend bolted and ..." gulp... "Now it's your turn."
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> There is a sound of some faint scuffling, then you hear, "Back off man! I'll kill her!"
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "Are you a serious moron?"
<Kheldar> --lol
<Kheldar> "I mean it! I'm coming out!"
<Kheldar> It sounds like he might be approaching the door.
<Kent> Jannot backs away from the door.
<Kent> ... and gathers himself to try to look like he's not hurt.
<Kheldar> After a moment, you make out a shape in the door way. It appears that another man is coming out, he has a woman in front of him.
<Kent> Jannot says in a normal tone of voice, "Just let her go and you can leave."
<Kent> Jannot makes no move.
<Kheldar> --Where are you with respect to the door? How far away, and beside, or directly in front, or what?
<Kent> Uh, If you face the door, Jannot is standing about 8 feet from the door. to the left and out about 45 degrees.
<Kheldar> Got it.
<Kheldar> Suddenly, he shoves the woman directly at you and takes off running away from you.
<Kent> Jannot tries to catch the woman with only his left arm...
<Kheldar> You catch the woman before she falls.
<Kent> As the jerk runs off Jannot yells at him, "You letch! you deserve any punishment this world deals you!"
<Kent> ... couldn't think of anything else...
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> The woman begins to cry and kind of collapses against you.
<Kent> Jannot is a bit taken aback. "Um, miss? are you okay?" Jannot says quietly.
<Kheldar> She can't seem to catch her breath or stop crying.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot tries to guide her over to the doorway so he can close the stinking door... and lock it. 
<Kheldar> No problem with that... at least up until you go to lock it. It locks like someone broke the lock kicking in the door.
<Kent> "Flaming stinky rot!" Jannot then tries to guide the woman around to the back of the house to go inside and tells her that that's what he's trying to do.
<Kheldar> She manages to calm down just a little.
<Kheldar> Yes, certainly.
<Kent> I imagine that the progress is a bit slow and Jannot asks, "So, who are you and how did you come to be in my shop?"
<Kheldar> She takes a couple deep breaths, than says quietly, "Celeste... I'm Celeste."
<Kheldar> Then suddenly, "I'm sorry, I didn't know it was your shop!"
<Kent> Does she look up? or try to stand away from Jannot?
<Kheldar> As she says the last, she pulls away somewhat.
<Kent> Jannot removes his supporting arm and lets her stand on her own... and looks her over.
<Kheldar> You can't see much in the dark, but she is still wearing all her clothing, so whatever might have happened... didn't.
<Kent> ... good enough. Jannot says, "My name is... Jannot. Would you like to come inside to gather yourself?"
<Kheldar> She visibly considers, then nods her head.
<Kent> Jannot leads her into the kitchen and lights the candle again... and a second and third candle... normal lighting.
<Kheldar> She stands in the middle of the kitchen, her arms wrapped around herself.
<Kheldar> After you light the candles, you look at her.
<Kent> Jannot finishes lighting the candles and sits at his kitchen table with a rather heavy sigh... "Please, have a seat."
<Kheldar> She is quite dirty, and her clothes are torn. It's obvious that not all of the damage was done tonight.
<Kheldar> She shifts a bit, then pulls a chair back a little from the table (across from you), and sits, perched on the edge.
<Kheldar> "Th... thanks." she says quietly.
<Kent> "I just got back into town.. " he chuckles, ".. and I get quite a reception. My best friend is dead... along with his family, and I cometo the rescue of a lady ... in my ransacked shop." Jannot pauses...
<Kent> "so, what was your last week like?"
<Kheldar> She winces somewhat, "I don't really want to talk about it."
<Kheldar> --The GM ponders getting his wife to stand in as a substitute roleplayer for the woman...
<Kent> hm. that'd be ... odd.
<Kheldar> --I'm not entirely sure I know how to roleplay this NPC, but I'll give it my best shot.
<Kent> He he...
<Kent> [you know you are the GM, you could just provide commentary.]
<Kheldar> heh... true, but it's not my style.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> half second...
<Kent> okay. I'll get something to drink...
<Kheldar> --hang on, I've got an advisor now... bringing her up to speed...
<Kent> Ah. fair enough.
<Kent> Recall, Jannot is a little shorter than average, but also more attractive than average.
<Kent> ... details. 
<Kheldar> --almost there.
<Kent> ... oh and kinda shy... oddly enough. Got that fly-wheel up to optimal RPM yet?
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> ok... So, she just said she doesn't want to talk about her week.
<Kent> okay, sticking to that... good enough. Jannot considers for a moment. He's lived in this city all his life... does he recognize her?"
<Kheldar> No, she doesn't seem familiar.
<Kent> "So, are you from this area?"
<Kheldar> "I... I'm just tired right now." She drops her head slightly.
<Kent> Jannot says, "Well, there are extra rooms here. If you like you can stay here, no problem..." Jannot mind spins... should he offer her clothes to change into? Food? does he still have food? does he have a bathing facility that she'd be able to use?...
<Kheldar> She looks up with an almost... pitiable look of relief on her face. "It would be nice to.. rest." She says quietly.
<Kheldar> Uh... you probably have wooden tub or something that you use for bathing. Of course, it'd take a while to heat up some water...
<Kent> ... Jannot calms down. "Sure. I'll give you this room up here..." Jannot would like to bathe himself as well... "This room used to be my sisters..."he trails off. and makes sure that the linens on the bed aren't stale... and there's a candle.
<Kheldar> She watches your preparations without a word until you are finished.
<Kent> This is VERY strange for Jannot, likely obvious to an observer...
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Yeah, I figured.
<Kent> After he finishes, he steps back from the room. "Um, would you like to ... bath? I can prepare some water if you like." MAN! this is wierd...
<Kheldar> "In the morning," she says quitely. Then she looks around and heads into the room, shutting the door behind her... and latching it.
<Kent> Jannot stands there... for a few seconds... "Okay, well, I'll be down the hall if there's anything... well, whatever." and ne walks back down to the kitchen to check if he has any food that's not spoiled.
<Kheldar> You do find some bread and such that seems hard, but ok.
<Kent> Hm. The bad food Jannot will take the oppportunity to toss out onto the trash heap... which reminds him of the shop.
<Kent> Jannot takes a candle and goes back to the shop to check out the damage.
<Kheldar> You check around the place a little. You do find a perfectly serviceable lantern on the work table. It looks like any of the leather that was nearly prepared has been stolen. Some of the drying racks are broken up. There's a lot of stuff on the floor. There is surely some stuff that could be salvaged...
<Kent> well, any stuff that's broken beyond repair Jannot will also drag out to the trahs heap after lighting the lantern. When it's mostly clean, Jannot will return to the house and get some VERY well, deserved rest.
<Kheldar> It's getting a little late, and you are somewhat tired... There's a lot of mess, and it might be better left until the morning...
<Kheldar> No way you're getting it "mostly clean" tonight. It's a lot more work than that.
<Kent> Hm. well, Jannot looks at the front door latch then. Is there a way to bolt the door shut?
<Kheldar> Well, you could wedge it shut and then go out the back...
<Kent> Actually Jannot is using the back as the main thoroughfare... though I suppose I did forget to move the bird bath back to it's intended resting place.
<Kheldar>  True. 
<Kent> So... Okay. Jannot resigns himself to doing all of this tomorrow. He jams the front door of the shop shut and locking the back door, taking the lanterna and candle, returns to his kitchen. Puts out the lights... locks the house door... and ... and collapses in his bed.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> You are asleep almost immediately.
<Kent> very good.
<Kheldar> You awaken the next morning around what used to be your usual time. Strange how the familiar setting puts you so quickly back in your familiar routine.
<Kheldar> The city is quieter than you're used to, but there is definitely a little bit of the normal city noise outside.
<Kent> Heh. Hm. nice. And then the soreness of the travels and the stinky clothes jerk him back...
<Kent> Any other noises? of the female sort?
<Kheldar> Nope, it's quiet inside the house.
<Kent> Well, Jannot knows that he smells at this point... and for an odd reason he feels like he should smell, well, at least, not unpleasant, around a woman. So he makes his way downstairs and first thing is to get something to eat.
<Kheldar> Right. You still have some of your travel rations left over from your trip. You can also find a little bit of unspoiled food left.
<Kent> The second is to try to find water to wash up... good enough... and heat some water.
<Kheldar> You heat up some water and take a rather refreshing bath. By the end, there is still no sign of your guest stirring.
<Kheldar> Oh yes, your arm... It's very sore and swollen, but doesn't seem to be broken.
<Kent> Ah. Yes. forgot about that.
<Kent> Hm. Well, after putting on some clean clothes after bathing, Jannot will make his way up the stairs to the 'guest' bedroom and knock.
<Kent> ...knocking with the left hand.
<Kheldar> There is no response from inside.
<Kent> After a suitable pause, Jnnot knocks a little harder and calls out, "Celeste? are you in there?"
<Kheldar> You don't hear anything.
<Kent> Hm. Jannot now worries about the woman. He knocks quite hard and calls out loudly, "Celeste? are you okay?"
<Kheldar> You hear a stifled cry from inside the room and a thump. Then it's quiet for a moment.
<Kent> oh crap.
<Kheldar> You hear a weak, "hello?" It sounds like her.
<Kent> whew... he calls out a little quieter, "Are you okay in there?"
<Kheldar> "Yes... Who is it?"
<Kent> Jannot's eyebrows raise... "Um, It's Jannot, remember? I let you stay over ehere last night?"
<Kheldar> "Oh... What is it? ... Is something wrong?"
<Kent> "No, nothing is wrong, it's just that it's morning." pause. "I just finished a bath, if you want to use it now."
<Kheldar> "ok..."
<Kent> At this point Jannot is just uncomfortable with talking to a strange woman in his house about bathing and walks away, to get ready to start cleaning out the shop.
<Kheldar> So, you'll head back over to the shop?
<Kent> Yeah. after eating a bit.. to the shop. But Jannot will leave a plate and the bread and some rations on the kitchen table - if 'Celeste' decides to come down.
<Kheldar> Ok. You head back over to the shop. Man.. it almost hurts to see the mess. This will definitely take a lot of work to get cleaned up and back in order.
<Kent> Well, hauling the broken parts out of the shop is the first order of business... business... Hm. How much coin does Jannot have remaining?
<Kheldar> About 3 1/2 gold.
<Kent> Well, that's a tidy sum. more than enough to buy a broom... and food for the next few days,.
<Kheldar> Yeah.
<Kheldar> A broom... to replace the other one... 
<Kent> 
<Kent> So, after an early day of hauling broken pieces out of the shop... Jannot will be checking in on his guest before going into the market.
<Kheldar> Ok, actually after about an hour, you look over and see her standing in the door way to the shop.
<Kheldar> "Do... do you need some help?"
<Kent> Jannot looks over to her. Did she have a chance to clean up herself?
<Kheldar> She definitely got cleaned up a bit, and she's now wearing a pair of your pants and one of your shirts. She's... well... she's pretty nice looking.
<Kent> ... mmmm youwsers...
<Kent> "Uh... Um, yeah, actually if you want to help I could use it, take that piece of..." and Jannot directs her to aid in various ways.
<Kheldar> She notices your look, "Um.. I needed something to wear." She fingers the shirt.
<Kent> "Oh, well, " he pauses and looks back to his work. "it looks far better on you than it would on me." and Jannot blushes .. ][actually they are a dark-skinned people... um]  
<Kheldar> She gives you a rather pleasant smile.
<Kheldar> Yes, true, but not that dark skinned.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> So, the two of you start cleaning up the shop together. It's nice to have some help even if you guys don't really talk any.
<Kent> Jannot can't BELIEVE he said that.... [allocate that point toward buying off his reclusivity...]
<Kent> Approaching lunch time Jannot says, "I'm going to have to go to market to get some food... and a broom. Would you care to stay here or to accompany me?" Jannot has a hqard time looking directly at her while speaking... though he really does like looking at her.
<Kheldar> "Do you mind if I come?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles a little, uncomfortably, and says, "No, not at all."
<Kent> By the way, I know that Jannot was away for two weeks, but there didn' happen to be any old customers trying to stop by were there?
<Kheldar> No one came to the shop the whole morning.
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> Right, so you guys head off to the market. Anything in mind other than just the things you listed?
<Kent> Heh... actually, yes. If Jannot is going to need to replace/repair some equipment, He'll be wanting to draw up drafts eventually for those repairs - or pull some money out of the bank.
<Kheldar> --my wife is over here busting up laughing at the "heh" bit... 
<Kheldar> --lol
<Kent>  she has reason... 
<Kheldar> -- ok, that's not what I meant by anything else. Now you guys both think I'm the one with the dirty mind... 
<Kent> uh huh... you monger...
<Kheldar> --Don't make me kick my wife out of the room.
<Kent> So, along the way walking to the market, Jannot will ask, "So you never told me if you were from around here."
<Kheldar> "I ... used to live over that way."
<Kent> ... which way does she - indicate?
<Kheldar> She gestures over *that* direction.
<Kheldar> Apparently not too far away.
<Kent> "Really? That close? Did you ever come by my shop before... everything?"
<Kheldar> She shakes her head. "I didn't know where to go, and I needed a place to sleep..."
<Kent> Jannot takes great care, "No, don't worry. That's perfectly fine. No worries."
<Kent> "Do you have family or a home?"
<Kheldar> She gives a big sigh... "Not... well.. not anymore."
<Kent> Jannot kicks himself "You don't have to answer."
<Kent> ... boy this is a long walk...
<Kent> Jannot after a pause suggests, "You know, we should probably get you some more - uh - appropriate clothes to wear I'd think."
<Kheldar> ...You make pretty much small talk for the rest of the trip (unless there's anything else significant you have to talk about...)
<Kent> not really, unless she has a reaction to the suggestion of clothing.
<Kheldar> Oh, she agrees that some other clothing would be nice.
<Kent> fine. food and a broom and, clothes I suppose.
<Kheldar> She's able to help you find places to buy stuff. Things have changed a little. It almost seems like at least of the third of the population is just gone.
<Kent> Wow. Two weeks brings about significant changes?
<Kent> ...eep...
<Kheldar> You do see some smoke rising from different parts of the city. Celeste explains that they are burning bodies as they find them.
<Kent> "fantastic..."
<Kheldar> There's almost a feeling as if there's been a war around these parts.
<Kheldar> Prices for food are a little higher, but not too bad. It seems like the surrounding farm communities were not hit by the plague at all.
<Kheldar> Your "bill" comes to around 35 bronze. Most of that is some clothing for her...
<Kent> wow. sure.okay. something reasonable.
<Kheldar> You manage to find most everything you need.
<Kent> "Are there any parts of the city that weren't damaged?"
<Kheldar> "Well, I'm really not sure. I haven't really moved around much."
<Kheldar> Talking to some other people reveals that the damages are pretty wide spread. Supposedly there was even some kind of disturbances up in the keep at the center of the city.
<Kent> "Any city officials?"
<Kheldar> What do you mean by your question?
<Kent> Were ther eany city officials of note that were injured in the 'uprising'?"
<Kheldar> Ah... as a matter of fact...
<Kent> oooh.
<Kheldar> There are some rumours that the ... king (I guess he calls himself king, essentially he's the head of the city, but he is subordinate to the emperor) was killed.
<Kheldar> There have definitely been some political power shifts in the city, but no one knows much.
<Kheldar> It's very apparent that the city guard has been strengthened, and (at least during the day apparently) is a much more visible force in the city.
<Kent> ok.
<Kent> "Oh, and what is the symbolism of the black sleeve on the guards tunics?"
<Kheldar> There are various opinions on that subject. Most seem to think it's a sign of mourning. Others wonder if there is (or was) some kind of another faction of guards that was overthrown by those currently in power. Those who believe the second think there may have been some kind of a silent coup carried out while the city was beset by the plague.
<Kent> Hm. ... plague? Do people actually speak of the plague or do they speak of elves?
<Kheldar> Actually, there is some word of elves. For the most part it seems that official word connects the elves to the plague, but most people have so little contact with elves that it doesn't really seem like an... applicable issue.
<Kent> okay. So, no sign of elves on the street... since there's a bounty on them...
<Kheldar> No, none at all.
<Kent> Well, what time of day is it now?
<Kheldar> Oh, probably... a little before noon.
<Kent> Oh, I though that we took off at noon - quit cleaning the shop around lunch and then went to the market.
<Kheldar> Oh, that's right. So... a little after noon.
<Kent>  okay... The latch on the front of the shop... was it simply wooden or metal?
<Kheldar> Sure, you can have someone come out and fix that.

<Kent> well, things have taken an interesting turn. I bet you were hoping that the dice would NOT provide Jannot with a familiar bed and shelter...
<Kheldar> Heh.. Well, I guess I'll say I was a little disappointed.  But, it didn't turn out all bad I'd say.
<Kent>  It all worked out for the bext I think... or at least for Jannot.
<Kent> Hope there's not a bounty out for Tanners...
<Kheldar> Heh, good point. Otherwise some notice might be taken of a certain tanner's shop getting cleaned up...
<Kheldar> Great session this time. I'll get everything posted pretty quick.
<Kent> yup. Oh, and Jannot is still thinking about the prophecy... and wehter to go to ask that librarian about things again... but perhaps that wouldn't be wise...
<Kheldar>  Heh... That'd certainly require some thought on my part as to how he'd react...
<Kheldar> How about asking that elf instead? 
<Kent> well, there's the librarian, the 'sage' and then the old crochety elf book-seller.
<Kheldar> "I'm not crochety, young one."
<Kent> yeah, Jannot'll just meander through the gutted elven part of the city and get picked up by the guard for questioning... I don't think so.

Next time... Settling In


----------



## AStott (Dec 13, 2002)

*Session 7: Settling In*

<Kent> So... Back from the market>?
<Kheldar> market...
<Kent> Yeah, food, broom, clothes for Celeste...'
<Kheldar> Let's see, and you arranged for a locksmith to fix your door.
<Kent> Right. I was going to , but it got forgotten. If you allow, I'd say that that was on the list of things to do whiile out and about.
<Kheldar> Yeah, we'll assume that you got to that too.
<Kent> okay.
<Kent> So... putting groceries away?
<Kheldar> Celeste is pleasant company. It's a little odd (presumably) to have someone along and helping put things away, but nonetheless, it is kind of nice.
<Kent> Oh yes, it is odd.
<Kheldar> Anything of significance you plan on telling her during the day, or mostly just chit-chat?
<Kent> As we finish putting things away Jannot asks, "Celeste, you haven't mentioned anything else about last night. Did you want to report those men to the watch?"
<Kheldar> She kind of freezes when you bring up the subject, then kind of shakes her head.
<Kheldar> She seems a little scared.
<Kent> Putting down the radish Jannot sits and replies, "Listen, those men should pay for what they did... or tried to do. Don't you think?"
<Kent> He speaks softly as to try to not upset her too much..
<Kheldar> "It.. It's not that simple. Those guys have friends... They'll ..." She winces. "They'll find me."
<Kent> Jannot motions her to sit at the table next to him.
<Kheldar> She sits.
<Kent> "If they are in prison then they can't hurt you. Besides, since it took two of them to attack one harmless woman, I don't think that they would pose a serious threat. Unless there's something about them that you're not telling me."
<Kheldar> She looks down at her hands and fidgets for a bit.
<Kent> Jannot leans a little toward her and talks softly, "You know that I'm just trying to help you, don't you?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, I know, Jannot." She says in a rush.
<Kheldar> She hesitates. "It's just.."
<Kent> Jannot leans back away, "You know, we don't have to do that if you don't want. But, I do want to report them ... for breaking in to my shop."
<Kent> - missed that. should I ... rescind my previous comment? ok
<Kheldar> --nope, she let you finish talking.
<Kheldar> She gives a small sigh. "I think they're part of some... gang or something."
<Kent> Jannot nodds, "Well, in that case the guard would most-likely already know these men from description and be able to find them even easier. Do you think that if I called the guard that you could help me give their description?"
<Kheldar> She shakes her head and gets a somewhat frightened look on her face.
<Kent> grr...
<Kheldar> "I... I don't.... You haven't been here lately. I don't know if the guards would actually do anything..."
<Kent> Jannot pauses... "Do you think that the guard are compromised?"
<Kheldar> She shakes her head. "No, they... just seem not to care."
<Kent> "What would make you think that they wouldn't want to jail a criminal?"
<Kent> "Well, as my old friend used to say 'it's the squeaky wheel that gets oiled' so, do you really not want to report these guys? If they think that they can get away with crime then tey'll just keep doing it."
<Kent> Jannot feels like being insistent about this.
<Kheldar> She silently shakes her head. Then, "I'm afraid of them."
<Kent> "Okay then, you don't have to talk to the guard at all. I'll deal with them and not involve you in any way. Can you just help me with their description? I only saw them briefly."
<Kheldar> She takes a deep breath. "Jannot, maybe it would be best if you let it drop. They probably won't be back... Now that they know you live here again..."
<Kent> Jannot hangs his head. Resignedly he asks, "Is that really what you want? to let these guys go?"
<Kheldar> "Please, Jannot. It's not worth it."
<Kent> Jannot picks up the radish and standing back up he says, "Fine. I'll drop it. If it'll make you feel better." then after a pause, "Perhaps things here have changed more than I know." and puts the radish in with the other vegetables...
<Kheldar> She gives you a little smile.
<Kent> Jannot returns her smile and after finishing putting the groceries away, goes to make something up to eat for a belated lunch.
<Kheldar> Is there anything else in particular you plan to discuss, or just chit-chat?
<Kent> Yeah, but later. I was going to ask what her family did before... what she did for work... but it can wait.
<Kheldar> Ok, lunch is a little quiet at first, but soon she brightens up a little, and things begin to feel a little more cheerful.
<Kent> While eating, Jannot will ask another thing. "By the way, when I entered by into the caity, I was asked about my name, work, and so on. Do you know if the guard are looking for anyone in particular?
<Kheldar> "I'm not sure. They started doing it about a week ago. There are actually a number of places they have set up around the city. They just seem to be asking questions. I haven't really heard of anything happening though."
<Kent> Jannot finishes a bite and then continues. "A fellow in the line in front of me, I don't recall his name, was led away by the guards for further questioning. It seemed that they weren't interested in him until he told them that he worked in leathers. Know anything about that?"
<Kheldar> She stops eating. "That's odd. I wonder what that means... Perhaps they think he's connected with how the plague got started or something."
<Kent> After a pause, Jannot nodds and goes back to his food...
<Kent> Perhaps he shouldn't ask that sort of question so directly in the future - say, for instance, at the library or a church...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Normal chitchat ensues until the meal ends and Jannot goes back to cleaning out the shop.
<Kheldar> She will, of course, help you with that. She seems to enjoy spending time talking with you. She asks about what you saw on your boat ride south, etc. Nothing real serious.
<Kent> While cleaning, Jannot thinks about the strange little arrangement he and Celeste have seemingly come upon...
<Kent> Jannot will, in passing, but curious, ask about her religious preferences...
<Kheldar> She explains that ...
<Kheldar> --GM thinking...
<Kent> - that's always good.
<Kheldar> She believes that Az is the creator of the world, and that he placed other creatures here (which others call gods) to provide something tangible for people to follow.
<Kent> Is this a common belief or is this something unique?
<Kheldar> It's not horribly uncommon.
<Kent> Jannot will mention to her that he really has no specific beliefs about the gods... holding back anything about his recent religious experience...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> What kind of progress are we making on the shop?
<Kheldar> Well, pretty good progress actually. The two of you together should have pretty much everything straightened out by late this afternoon.
<Kent> Did the locksmith every show up to repair the door lock?
<Kheldar> Oh... sure.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> The price comes out to... say... 2 bronze.
<Kent> - how much does he still have handy?
<Kheldar> You still have just over 3 gold.
<Kheldar> Right. ok.
<Kent> okay. Just trying to determine if Jannot would pay out of pocket or write up a scrip for it. Jannot pays the nice fellow out of pocket.
<Kent> Cash before service?
<Kheldar>  Not necessarily. 
<Kent> okay. How much of the equipment would need to be replaced in the shop (or rebuilt or repaired) before it would be workable?
<Kheldar> Well, quite a bit of it. You could probably start doing some things with what you have, but you couldn't deal with a very large quantity.
<Kent> Okay. Well, it's afternoon and Jannot is thinking that they will call it quits for the day and take the opportunity to return his borrowed book to his colleague.
<Kent> To Celeste, "I have this book that I'm going to return to a friend. I should return in... two bells?"
<Kheldar> Ok. Celeste hesitantly asks if you mind if she comes along.
<Kent> "Sure. I suppose you can come along, although, it'll just be a walk there and a walk back."
<Kheldar> "I don't mind."
<Kent> Well, Jannot actually did want to do this by himself, it's strange to be NOT alone, but he doesn't seem to really mind.
<Kheldar> You've noticed that she seems to be a little nervous about being alone.
<Kent> Yeah. Right-o
<Kent> So, gathering the book , making sure to remove anything he may have stuck in between the pages, Jannot locks up the place and heads over to ... GAH I can't find the guy's name.
<Kheldar> Lyle.
<Kent> Yup. just found it.
<Kent> He heads over to Lyle's.
<Kheldar> I need to put together a page that's just a catalog of names and places...
<Kent> Heh - cross-referencing your game-logs?
<Kheldar> Ok, you and Celeste head over to Lyle's place. As you turn the corner near his house/shop. You realize that an entire row of houses has been burnt to the ground. His is one of them.
<Kent> Wow. Jannot pauses. Was Lyle's home and shop connected like Jannots? Right.
<Kheldar> It was a two story thing, with the house above.
<Kheldar> "Is that where he lived?"
<Kent> "Well, I suppose he won't mind if I hold on to it after all. Is there a place that people have been going if they have been displaced? " Jannot points out the particular pile of rubble and cinders.
<Kheldar> "Not that I know about... I would have gone there if I'd heard anything."
<Kent> Janot nodds, "Of course, foolish question." And on a hunch are there any other leather working ahops in the area?
<Kheldar> --interesting thought...
<Kheldar> You could get to one without too much of a side trip.
<Kent> "Lets take a little stroll while we're out tonight." and Jannot offers his arm to Celeste. 
<Kheldar> "Ok... Was he a close friend of yours, Jannot?"
<Kent> "Not really. We traded stock a little. Talked occaisionally... I suppose we were friends."
<Kheldar> "Oh... I'm sorry for you, Jannot."
<Kheldar> You reach the place where this other shop is located...
<Kheldar> Err... Is supposed to be located. It's been half burned, then the front half collapsed.
<Kent> "Thanks," he says. and continues walking. Jannot cringes a little but continues walking.
<Kheldar> Celeste doesn't appear to notice, but continues talking lightly with you.
<Kent> Are there any other tanners or tanneries or leather workers nearby that Jannot would know of?
<Kheldar> Yes, there's one more relatively near. There are plenty of others, of course, but not nearby.
<Kent> Okay. Jannot tries to incorporate a walk past this other shop into a return path to the house.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> You reach the place, but it's definitely not open for business. The door hangs open, the windows are broken. There's no one inside that you can see.
<Kheldar> You have passed a few patrols today. You've noticed that they are larger than they used to be, and you don't quite get the same friendly feeling you used to get when passing by.
<Kent> Okay... Jannot has the corner on the market... Back to the abode.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Hm... well, that could just be because of the ... attack from the elves...
<Kheldar> riiight...
<Kent> Riiiight..
<Kheldar> The two of you return to the shop and home.
<Kent> As we get to the house, Jannot takles the opportunity to look closer at the area surrounding the shop. how any out of how many of his neighbors are still there?
<Kheldar> Well, it seems like at least half the buildings have damage of some kind. There are sections that are worse and some that are better. You specific neighborhood has relatively light damage.
<Kent> Neighbor people?
<Kheldar> You do see some people that you recognize. They give you a nod of recognition, but don't stop to chat.
<Kent> Okay. Good. Good. Allright. He feels a little better at that. 
<Kent> Well, is it evening?
<Kheldar> It's starting to get pretty close, yes.
<Kent> Well, Jannot prepares a supper and picks out a decent book to relax into for the evening while trying to decide if he wants to do any more research regarding the prophecy on the morrow.
<Kheldar> You read for a little. Celeste kind of putters about, straightening things. Finally she kind of sighs a bit and asks, "Would you read to me?"
<Kent> Wow, Jannot looks at her. "You'd like me to read to you? about the dwarven histories?"
<Kheldar> She nods. "I never learned to read..."
<Kent> Ah... Jannot smiles. "Sure. I, um, I'd like that." and he... in the living room area... motions her to sit in a nearby chair. "Maybe I can show you how to read..." he says.
<Kheldar> She sits gracefully.
<Kheldar> "I'd like that..."
<Kent> He's read this book half-a-dozen times already so he turns back to the front of the book. As he does he thinks to himself, 'Teach her to read? That would take time... Time... strange, never thought about spending this kind of time with someone before.' and he begins reading, happily.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> She is an attentive listener.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Ok, now I have a question for you.
<Kent> great. okay...
<Kheldar> What's your general plan for the next couple days? I ask, because I don't neccessarily have any specific events for you for a bit, but want to make sure you have the chance to take care of business.. I'd rather summarize the passage of time if possible.
<Kent> - that's fine. in the morning, Jannot is planning to get some estimates on essential equipment repairs and then see if there are any pelts or furs to be purchased. If that goes well, he MIGHT consider going to the sage fellow and ask about the events of the last two weeks.
<Kheldar> Not a problem, after all, the point of this is to roleplay, just don't want to spend overly much time on things that we both consider... minor.
<Kent> Um... we can make it brief.
<Kent> Sure, but I think that the burdgeoning relationship with Celeste is developing quite nicely and that tkaes a little attention to detail.
<Kheldar>  True, although these things tend to happen over... weeks rather than hours or days...
<Kheldar>  I'm presuming that Jannot is finding himself to be... somewhat...
<Kheldar> ...smitten?
<Kent> ... sometimes.  interested in her future... He's very un-accustomed to the attention that she gives him and I'm afraid, is very likely to become smitten rather easily. Sort of like a single person and a puppy... perhaps not quite so.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Ok, then in light of that, let me summarize a couple things, then I'll give you the chance to initiate some things.
<Kent> We'll see.
<Kheldar> First of all, she is very attentive to you. She seems interested in... yeesh! Everything you do! (This is obviously from your point of view...) 
<Kent> Uh huh.
<Kheldar> She never brings up the subject of what happened that one night, or the week before that.
<Kheldar> She never brings up the issue about what lies in the future.
<Kheldar> She seems content to live here and now.
<Kheldar> She does tell you some about her family. She apparently lived with her parents and two brothers. Her father was a cobbler. Her mother made a little extra money baking.
<Kheldar> It isn't long before she volunteers to bake for the two of you.
<Kent> 
<Kent> Wow, that'd be... nice. Sure. Well, the place doesn't have to have everything it did before.
<Kheldar> Repairs on the shop will be... expensive, let's see... We're talking on the order of... probably more than just one or two gold in order to get everything back into top shape. You should be able to kind of ramp some things up thought, particularly since it's only you, ... no Thom...
<Kent> Yeah... Just a few tools, repair a few work tables. By some more chemicals and salts...the problem is the skin inventory.I'm sure that everything from before was either stolen or rotten by now.
<Kheldar> Yes, most of which is... ruined.
<Kheldar> Oh, do you mind getting Celeste some other things to wear? She's extremely hesitant to ask...
<Kent> Ah, well, um... Jannot will say how helpful she's been around the house and shop and that she'll probably need to have some more clothes...
<Kheldar> She does go off one afternoon by herself. She comes home maybe two bells later. She's rather subdued for the rest of the evening.
<Kent> Did she leave unannounced?
<Kheldar> She told you she was going out, but that she didn't want company.
<Kheldar> She did bring back a couple of minor things. A candlestick, a couple cups, the like. Mostly odds and ends.
<Kheldar> By the next day, she seems to have recovered her normal ... light personality.
<Kent> Ah. Back to the old homestead for some memoirs. Okay.
<Kheldar> Let's see... hmm... that's pretty much it for the critical things on her end.
<Kent> So, just as a specificity, Jannot the third day back, will have gone to the docks area to check on skins and pelts - without Celeste.
<Kheldar> Right... and your boat too?
<Kent> Exactly. That he'll just chance putting up on the shore.
<Kheldar> Ok. It looks like a couple other people have started doing the same. It's nowhere near as crowded as it used to be.
<Kent> good.
<Kent> well, better, a closer boulder then...
<Kheldar> Any topics of discussion that you want to initiate that are worth hitting at this point?
<Kent> One other topic of discussion that Jannot would bring up is the elves, He'll ask if she saw any elves, or know anyone that does, the night that they supposedly 'attacked'.
<Kheldar> She shakes her head. "I just heard rumours about the elves."
<Kent> Um... Jannot in the next couple of days tries to show Celeste the alphabet.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> He really likes that ...
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Oh yes, one other thing. One evening, she come up to you holding a slightly nasty looking piece of hide. "What's this?"
<Kent> yes... Oh crap.
<Kheldar> Sure enough, it has the symbol on it.
<Kent> [laughter ensues.]
<Kent> Jannot smiles and takes it from her. "It's just a strange piece of hide I found... before all this mess started happening."
<Kheldar> "Oh, ok." 
<Kent> He goes to throw it out, but then shows her the symbol on it. "Have you ever seen this before?"
<Kheldar> "It doesn't look familiar. That's why I brought it to you rather than throwing it out..."
<Kent> Jannot pauses, 'Huh, she's going through my things now... strange...' Oh. Sure. <Kheldar> --As you'll recall, I think you left it in the shop, she probably found it while cleaning.
<Kheldar> Although, I must also say that she has been doing a little cleaning around the house. Not that you were messy before, but she does manage to keep it tidy.
Okay. Jannot looks at the hide one last time. Anything interesting about it other than the mark?
<Kheldar> Nothing that catches your eye.
<Kent> Well, he has a drawing of it, so he tosses it out onto the trash heap in the alley.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> ... and washes his hands...
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> So, how does 1 gold sound for repairs/replacements at this point?
<Kent> for... what, most/some/all/little of the shop?
<Kheldar> For some. Enough to allow you to do reasonable business again.
<Kent> Sure. repairs - replaced tools. Are you including skins?
<Kheldar> Nope. You'll need some customers for that.
<Kent> K. That's the next thing on his list. scout out the other leather workers and see about getting some inventory.
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> --thinking...
<Kent> He'll probably have to go to the bank and get some money out soon...
<Kheldar> --hang on, looking some stuff up.
<Kent> k
<Kent> I believe that you told me once that I had a TIDY SUM in the bank.
<Kheldar> It looks like with Celeste around you'll end up spending about 5 silver a month on food/etc.
<Kheldar> Err... bank, yes... um..
<Kheldar> About that...
<Kent> Ah. Oh no. you can't take that out.
<Kheldar> No, don't worry. It's just more that ... I considered your starting money to be your disposable income... hmm...
<Kent> well
<Kheldar> You know, banks probably don't give you interest for storing your money there anyway. They probably charge you. That might explain why you had 3+ gold around the house.
<Kent> So? He was only away for 2 weeks
<Kheldar> What I'm saying is that you probably don't have additional savings in the bank. Of course, loans are possible, and the draft notes you have may give you some leverage.
<Kent> Oh. Hm. I didn't realize that it was that way. I thought that the disposable income I had was just that...
<Kheldar> Sorry that wasn't detailed more clearly. My fault. "Forgot the walls..." 
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> grr... he he... Hm.
<Kheldar> Just a bit over 2 gold. That's still pretty hefty.
<Kent> So, how much does he have left after the few days pass... some more food, some clothes for Celeste... 1 G of repairs...
<Kent> okay. Perhaps gold goes a bit farther than I had imagined.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Gold goes *very* far.
<Kent> Allright
<Kent> and life costs 5 silver a month?
<Kheldar> Yes, at your average standard of living.
<Kheldar> yes.
<Kent> ... for two people? you used that comfortable wealth thing to come up with that, huh...
<Kheldar> Actually, it has more to do with your status rather than your wealth. You actually could have had a higher standard of living, but chose not to.
<Kent> allright. I suppose I will have to live with that, but you're not saying that a month has passed are you?
<Kheldar> oh no, not at all. Just giving you the ability to think ahead as needed.
<Kent> good. okay then.
<Kheldar> Now, I'm going to think a bit and consider how much time has passed... unless you have anything else of note to bring up...
<Kent> Well, we need to get the thing settled where Jannot scopes out the other leather workers.
<Kent> and skin suppliers.
<Kheldar> Ok, yes, wait on that just a moment...
<Kent> And then He'll want to contact any old customers that he might have not finished their work orders...
<Kheldar> --thinking...
<Kent> yeah?
<Kheldar> So... Scoping out the other leather workers...
<Kheldar> hmmm...
<Kent> Yeah, walk around, try to determine if EVERY leather worker that was in place before he left is gone.
<Kent> ... before diving back into the leather trade.
<Kheldar> ... sorry for the delay, trying to figure something out...

<Kent> You know, if we need to stop soon just let me know.
<Kheldar> I wouldn't mind. See, I couldn't plan a lot last week because I didn't have much of a feel for where you were headed...
<Kent> Well, Jannot is wanting to get back into business since he's back into his home, so... there you are.
<Kheldar> Yes, now that I know that...
<Kheldar> --GM's evil chuckle
<Kent> ... plus there's the library...
<Kent> ... and the sage
<Kheldar> -- I'm just trying to figure out how to keep you alive... }:>
<Kent> Right... I thought it was your job to kill off all oncomers...
<Kheldar> That would be way to easy.
<Kent>  likely so... 'You notice a shadow encompass you on the ground...'
<Kheldar> bah... beginner's stuff. How about, "You die."
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Oh yeah, there you go. 'You feeel a pain in the left arm and have difficulty breathing...'
<Kheldar> heh 

<Kheldar> Ok, so do you plan on checking out the competition first, or hitting the library?
<Kent> Oh, no. The library and the sage can wait. Business comes first ... unless you already have the library and the sage figured out...
<Kheldar> yeah right. Ok, time to check some businesses.
<Kent> Right.
<Kheldar> Are you inviting Celeste along?
<Kheldar> Ok, it's probably been... hmm.. a couple days.
<Kent> Nah. Since she asked about baking for the two of us, was she suggesting that she bake goods for sale to help make some money?
<Kheldar> Not really, just offering to cook for the two of you.
<Kent> Oh. Um. well, Jannot would rather check out this work-related stuff on his own today... as long as she doesn't make a big deal out of it.
<Kheldar> No problem. She's settled down a little. There hasn't been trouble of any kind, so...
<Kent> So... this is the 4th day or the third?
<Kheldar> Sure, something like that. It shouldn't really matter.
<Kent> 4th.
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> Down closer to the shore/docks should be a number of places.
<Kheldar> As you move along to various spots, asking directions and such...
<Kent> Wait, directions? These are likely places Jannot has been past or even perhaps visited in the past.
<Kheldar> Well, you probably wouldn't know ...
<Kheldar> well...
<Kheldar> [dice rolling]
<Kheldar> Ok, sure. No directions.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Oh yeah. There is still a checkpoint you'll have to pass through...
<Kent> Hm. really?
<Kheldar> Yes. As you have the chance to move around the city a bit more, you find that these check points are put up here and there, mostly near the gates and down near the shore, but also others here and there.
<Kent> okay. well, do they ask anything about people as they leave?
<Kheldar> Oh yes, the questions are pretty much the same as you were asked before...
<Kheldar> Still in town visiting your relatives?
<Kent> ... and the answers will be the same as well... Well, the family is gone (that's true) and am rebuilding the family place (also true).
<Kheldar> Ok, good enough. The questioning seems pretty much a formality. People are used to it by now.
<Kent> cool... the lying about the name gets easier - after all your friends become a part of you right?
<Kheldar>  Sure.
<Kent>  Heh.
<Kheldar> Ok, so as you move from one tannery to a leather shop, to a trading post for furs, you begin to spot a slightly disturbing trend.
<Kent> Are none of the previous owners in place?
<Kheldar> Well.. all of the places are deserted. Some even seem to be in normal condition, but not open for business, and no sign of life.
<Kent> Oh. Hm. That's interesting. Jannot will continue looking... for anywhere that sells or buys leather.
<Kent> along the docks up through the market.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> Someone has to provide the population with leather goods. Saddles have to be mended, boots have to be repaired, armor needs to be replaced...
<Kheldar> You would certainly assume that to be the case.
<Kheldar> You are preparing to move your search more towards the markets, when you hit one last tannery down by the docks. It wasn't officially licensed... ahem
<Kent> Ah. I see. Did Jannot ever do business with these folks before?
<Kheldar> Nope, and you've never met the owner either.
<Kent> Was the place always there?
<Kheldar> Uh... in what sense?
<Kent> Did Jannot know of the place at all before hand?
<Kheldar> Oh, yes. You'd heard of it.
<Kheldar> It'd never been much of a concern as it supposedly doesn't pull in a lot of business.
<Kent> As Jannot stands a little ways away from the place, do they appear to be doing a decent amount of business?
<Kheldar> Half second.
<Kheldar> The place is located off the main road a bit. Not a very pleasant area, but there isn't the same kind of feel as that first day back in town. There are some people around.
<Kheldar> The first thing you notice when you reach the place is a guy out front strapping down some boxes to a hand-cart.
<Kent> Okay. I assume that the boxes aren't labelled or open for easy view...
<Kheldar> Nope. Actually, there are a couple odds and ends. If you had to guess, you say it looks like the guy is moving or something.
<Kent> Jannot will move up to the fellow. "Doing much business these days?" with a sarcastic half-smile.
<Kheldar> He gives you a side-long glance. "I don't know what you're talking about."
<Kent> Since He's moved closer can he see inside the shop?
<Kheldar> Sure, you can see in a window. There doesn't appear to be any activity inside.
<Kent> ... or merchandise?
<Kheldar> Right, none of that apparent either.
<Kent> To the fellow, "So, where does a guy have to go to buy a pair of good work gloves now-a-days?"
<Kheldar> "You've got me... I have no idea." He gives a tug at one of the ropes.
<Kheldar> "I'm just in town visiting my relatives. They used to live here."
<Kent> Jannot steps closer a little, "Used to live here? Did they used to run this shop?"
<Kheldar> "I guess so."
<Kent> "Well, what happened to them, do you know?"
<Kheldar> You happen to notice that his hands are a little stained, such as you might pick up yourself while working.
<Kheldar> "Well, I think they died or something. They weren't here when I got here."
<Kent> ... as in, right-o.Is the guy on the close side of the cart, on the ground?
<Kheldar> Yes. It's only a hand-cart, so it's not that big.
<Kent> Jannot will step up close to the fellow and say quietly, "WHy are you leaving? Did someone threaten you?"
<Kheldar> There's a pause. He gives you a little... look. "Naw, I'm just headed back home. I figure since they aren't here anymore I'll take their stuff back with me."
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head, "Come on, what happened to all the other, " he looks around to check to see if anyone is near that could hear.
<Kheldar> He kind of looks you up and down for a bit.
<Kheldar> There doesn't seem to be anyone paying attention to you.
<Kent> are there any other people near that could overhear? ..."tanners and skin traders?"
<Kheldar> He pauses. "Do you do business here?" He says quietly.
<Kent> "To be honest, no, but I was going to. But from what I'm seeing, that might not be smart."
<Kheldar> He thinks a moment, then shrugs and goes back to his cart. "I've heard it's pretty straightforward if you get a license."
<Kent> [you're tough.]
<Kheldar> --You almost had him, but lost him by saying just exactly the wrong thing... 
<Kent> [What? how? That's not fair. Now I'll have to beat it out of him...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ...not.]
<Kent> ... Damn. Obviously Jannot's not going to get anything from this fellow so he goes on his way.
<Kheldar> Ok.
<Kheldar> That's pretty much it for the docks areas. You can start checking over near the markets now.
<Kent> If that's the only other area that would have leather workers.
<Kheldar> Well, there are probably dozens and dozens of shops in a city this size... You should be able to hit most of them.
<Kent> How about this. Market place first and try to find SOMEONE that's selling SOMETHING made of leather.
<Kent> ... he'd frustrated... [I'm frustrated...]
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Right. You do actually manage to find a place near the markets fairly quickly. The odd thing is that it's a new place you didn't recognize. It's apparently a place that purchases hides from trappers.
<Kent> thief...
<Kent> Wait a sec. I have a question. When that guy asked if I did business here, was he asking if I ran a leather business or if I'd done business with him before?
<Kheldar> Well, he probably wasnt asking if you'd done business with him.
<Kent> okay. No misunderstanding then.
<Kent> Continue.
<Kheldar> Right. They buy hides, and likely resell them to leather workers.
<Kheldar> They look open, and you can tell from the smell that they're doing business.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> Jannot will approach the place.
<Kheldar> ...and head in?
<Kent> Oh, Yeah. sure.
<Kheldar> You are greeted by (apparently) an apprentice. "Can I help you sir?"
<Kent> "Yeah, I'd like to know what all you folks sell."
<Kheldar> "Well, sir. We sell cured hides to leather workers. We usually deal in bulk."
<Kent> "Jannot looks around at the place. Is it new or are the owners just new?
<Kent> "Can I look at some of your hides?"
<Kheldar> Actually, the place looks new. It looks like it's still in the process of getting set up. They mostly likely purchased the building and are making some modifications.
<Kheldar> "Certainly sir. Can I ask your interest?" He begins showing you over to some drying racks.
<Kent> "I'll let you know if I like your products." Jannot says with a smile.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> They apparently don't have any hides finished at this point, which would make sense if they've just started up. He points out a couple of nicer furs, and some good stout leather.
<Kheldar> The quality looks... fair.
<Kent> Jannot looks over the hides fairly thoroughly, are there any distinctive traits?
<Kheldar> hmm... not particularly.
<Kent> "Who do you generally purchase your supply from?"
<Kheldar> "We have several trappers who make regular stops here."
<Kent> "I'm new to this area... what happened to all the other closed leather shops I saw along the way?"
<Kheldar> "I'm not sure, sir. I'm just an apprentice. From what I've heard, they just added a bunch of new licensing... things. So probably they haven't been able to.."
<Kent> "Oh, allright. I see. So, where is your employer from?"
<Kheldar> "He just moved up here from Ilan. I think he got some kind of subsidy from the king here."
<Kent> Ah. I see.
<Kent> "Okay, well, your product looks pretty good. Maybe I'll stop by when you have some finished products."
<Kheldar> "Thank you sir. We look forward to your business."
<Kent> Jannot moves away from the shop.
<Kent> So, there are some new business rules... and costs I imagine.
<Kheldar> Apparently.
<Kent> Perhaps the day wiould have been better spent at the library or the sage instead.
<Kheldar> Yes. 
<Kent> Is there an office of commerce? Board of trade?
<Kheldar> A royal license office I suppose.
<Kent> okay, and I imagine that there is a yearly application for business license that Jannot would have paid.. or something?
<Kheldar>  Probably.
<Kent> Would this be where he would have gotten the 'signet ring' by which he does business transactions?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> And he probably doesn't have his with him, eh?
<Kheldar> Well... I don't know. Does he usually carry it around? I'm thinking probably not.
<Kent> Probably not. Not unless he knew he was going to be doing business.
<Kent> Okay, he's been in the office a few times before, what's it like?
<Kheldar> Um... It's ... in what sense?
<Kent> well, is it the kind of place that a person can enter freely and ask for information without having to sign something or pay something?
<Kheldar> Ah, I see. hmm... That depends on the information, but probably you could get something without charge. It's not the library. They're funded by the crown, through business taxes.
<Kent> Right. So the office is there to service the businesses. So to speak.
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> okay. Jannot will go there.
<Kent> He needs to find out what these new regulations are that seem to have chased off all the other leather working businesses. 

<Kheldar> This session was a little different than others. You were kind of in between things...
<Kent> What do you mean? in a LULL of sorts with the rest of the world?
<Kheldar> Well, yes. Of sorts. See, some of the things that are ahead are kind of dependant on what you do, so I had to gather more of that kind of info...
<Kent> So, I get the feeling that you're waiting for me to step into a trap...
<Kheldar> No, not really. Just waiting to find out what your next move is so that I know what you'll run into next. Now that I know, I have to do some planning to figure out what that entails.
<Kent> Well, you know what his motivations are... though he'll have to figure out if business is still viable.
<Kent> Celeste... What an odd thing.
<Kheldar> Oh?
<Kent> well, if he has to take off eventually... decisions lurk about. And, what exactly is going on really? I mean, they live together... they don't know much about each other... I dunno, it's strange.
<Kheldar>  Yeah...
<Kent> Perhaps if she warms his ... nevermind.
<Kheldar> you'd better say heart.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> laughing. Jannot has never had a relationship of that sort before, you know. Oh, there was another thing I was going to ask. There has never been mention about Celeste's approximate age.
<Kheldar> Oh yeah. She actually (as far as you can tell without having asked) near your age.

Next time... Answering Questions


----------



## AStott (Dec 14, 2002)

So? Is anyone actually reading? Or are you all just taking a look and then fleeing in terror?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm reading, actually I've never read anything quite like it on these boards. It's good, and original, you have got a nice dialog going.


----------



## AStott (Dec 14, 2002)

> I'm reading, actually I've never read anything quite like it on these boards. It's good, and original, you have got a nice dialog going.



Oh yay! You've made me very happy.   

It is very different, both from other campaigns on this board, and from anything I've ever played or DM'd. That is part of why I hesitate for a while about posting...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2002)

AStott said:
			
		

> *
> Oh yay! You've made me very happy.
> 
> It is very different, both from other campaigns on this board, and from anything I've ever played or DM'd. That is part of why I hesitate for a while about posting... *




Different is good.


----------



## AStott (Dec 16, 2002)

*Session 8: Answering Questions*

<Kheldar> Jannot had just finished visiting a licensed tannery recently set up (apparently since the plague/elvish attack).
<Kent> Yeah.
<Kent> ... wonder what precipitated this new 'liscensing requirement' that is apparentl;y ... costly...
<Kheldar> You've been to the Royal License Office before a few times, so you know the way. It's located near the center of the city.
<Kent> I'd imagine.
<Kheldar> You are stopped once by another "blockade" as you make your way in closer. I presume that you're sticking with your story?
<Kent> Sheesh. You know, no. If the guard looks like one of the guards he's had to deal with in the last few days, then yeah, but otherwise he'll tell the truth.
<Kheldar> Nope, the guard is not familiar.
<Kent> If he's going to be doing business, he's not going to be able to continue using a false name.
<Kheldar> Right, ok then...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> When you reach the guard, he looks you over. "Name please?"
<Kent> Jannot makes a pleasane smile and states his name, "Tera Flynn"
<Kheldar> The guard is off to the side, scribbling answers as before.
<Kheldar> "And, you live where?"
<Kent> Jannot describes where his house is located.
<Kheldar> The man nods in some apparent recognition.
<Kheldar> "Occupation?"
<Kent> "Well, Actually I'm out of business right now. Just trying to rebuild. On my way to the Licensing office actually."
<Kheldar> "Ah, like many I've seen. You're rebuilding an old business?"
<Kent> "Just a shop."
<Kent> Jannot tries to remain calm ... after all, he is telling the truth.
<Kheldar> The guard rubs his chin. "Ah, what kind of shop would that be?" He seems fairly pleasant about this whole thing.
<Kent> "Well, it used to be a tannery... but I guess we'll just have to wait and see."
<Kheldar> [GM thinks for a moment..]
<Kent> {to GM]
<Kent> Was it actually a tannery? or was it just a leather working shop?
<Kheldar> [Yes, a tannery.]
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> You notice the guard stand up a little straighter. "This was your business, uh... before the... err elves attacked?"
<Kent> [heh...]
<Kent> "Yes. I had a partner, but he died of the plague that went around."
<Kent> [deep breath]
<Kent> [so, do you get to pull out your fun stuff now?]
<Kheldar> [heh... well... just heh.]
<Kheldar> The man's face turns grim as he draws his sword. The couple guards behind him follow suit.
<Kent> Jannot asks, "Is there a problem?"
<Kheldar> "I'm afraid you'll have to come in and answer a few more question, sir."
<Kheldar> He gestures to his men and a pair move forward.
<Kent> Jannot tries to remain calm. "Sure. Not a problem. Happy to oblige."
<Kent> ... heart pounding in chest...
<Kheldar> The two guards move forward and (having sheathed their swords) take your arms firmly. "Please, come with us." Says one.
<Kent> Jannot complies with absolutely no struggle whatsoever.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> If the walk is long, Jannot might actually ask a couple questions.
<Kheldar> You are led off in the direction of the citadel at the heart of the city. Feel free to ask a question or two.
<Kent> "You know I haven't had the chance to ask, but what exactly did the elves want? I mean, why in the world did they attack?"
<Kheldar> "We aren't supposed to answer your questions... " one says, sounding somewhat regretful.
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Sure. That's fine. It just seems so strange... that's all."
<Kheldar> You draw a few strange looks from passerbys, but you soon reach the gate into the citadel.
<Kheldar> After a brief, quiet discussion with the guards posted there, you are led inside.
<Kent> [good thing Jannot doesn't keep that piece of hide around.]
<Kheldar> [True..]
<Kent> [one less thing to explain]
<Kheldar> You've never been in the citadel, or even talked with anyone who has.
<Kent> I imagine not.
<Kent> Heraldry...
<Kheldar> You find it somewhat interesting. Most of what you see at first i...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> You win. You have talked to some people who've been there.
<Kheldar> As they've told you, the place is rather lavishly decorated... at least at first.
<Kent> Yeah, the populated, well, lit areas...
<Kheldar> You are led down a flight or two of stairs, and things become... a little more grim.
<Kheldar> You notice that many of the guards actually inside the citadel wear a slightly different uniform than those you've seen outside.
<Kent> Recognise the ... patterns?
<Kheldar> Rather than just having a black sleeve, the uniform is predominantly black. The primary pattern is a... thin red circle.
<Kent> Oh. Great.
<Kheldar> It doesn't look familiar.
<Kent> That's not creating a ood feeling.
<Kent> good...
<Kheldar> You've heard rumours that the old king died during the plague. If you had to guess, presumably this is the insignia of whoever is now ruling the city.
<Kent> And how exactly does rulership generally pass?
<Kheldar> Well, it's normally according to the will of the king. If he doesn't appoint someone, it would be his oldest son. If he has none... well, then things can get a little tricky. It's been a while since that situation has arisen though.
<Kent> and did the old King have a son? ... and Jannot never saw the royal family on Parade... or whatnot?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> I would say that you probably have seen such a thing... before the plague of course.
<Kent> ... So the prince of the old King would be recognizable?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> You are led down some more stairs into an area which certainly appears to be a prison of some kind.
<Kent> Jannot asks, "Am I in trouble?"
<Kheldar> "No questions," comes the reply.
<Kent> "Have I done something wrong?"
<Kent> ... Jannot restrains himself.
<Kheldar> You are halted in a large room rimmed with cells. There is a table there, and a couple guards.
<Kheldar> You are patted down, and things you are carrying are removed and taken away.
<Kheldar> This would be (apparently, based off past notes, correct me if I'm wrong)...
<Kheldar> 2b 3c 4t, business seal for shop (in form of a ring), keys to home and shop, knife.
<Kent> ... like... Oh... I was carrying that, huh?
<Kheldar> You would have carried it fairly often I'd presume. Am I wrong? Particularly if you were interested in reapplying for a license?
<Kent> Um... the keys to the house, I may not have had, since Celeste is still back there.
<Kheldar> Ah... your call.
<Kent> No keys.
<Kent> What would I do, lock her in.out?
<Kheldar> True, true. Very well, no house keys.
<Kent> the rest seems fine.
<Kent> "I'm going to need that stuff back..."
<Kheldar> "It'll be returned to you at the appropriate time."
<Kent> Suppose there's nothing to say to that...
<Kheldar> Your boots are also taken.
<Kent> "Hey, that seems uncalled for."
<Kent> ... but no resistance.
<Kheldar> Your only answer is to be shoved into a cell. The door is quickly locked behind you.
<Kent> "Hey! What did I do wrong?"
<Kheldar> The guards ignore you, and after chatting briefly, the two who brought you here leave.
<Kheldar> [Question for you, my notes say that you had a little over 2 gold in your boots. I presume you stashed this back at the house...]
<Kent> Oh. that was my spare boots... and only while travelling.
<Kheldar> [got it]
<Kent> I'm sure there's some little box or something that Jannot stashes his $$.
<Kheldar> Yes, presumably.
<Kent> Are there other prisoners here?
<Kent> Jannot looks them over.
<Kent> He's dressed fairly decent by the way.
<Kheldar> Yes, actually almost all of the other cells you can see are occupied. Most people in them were standing watching when you came in, but most of them ignored you after your door was shut.
<Kent> Does he recognise any of them?
<Kheldar> Most of them seem... well, lower class.
<Kent> ... well, the cell is locked, right? rattle, rattle.
<Kheldar> Certainly.
<Kheldar> You do recognize one of them. It was one of your neighbors. He's still looking at you from across the room.
<Kent> Really? Jannot looks back and calls to him, "Hey, what's going on?"
<Kheldar> "No talking!" One of the guards calls out.
<Kent> Oh. I thought that there werent any other guards.
<Kheldar> There were two guards in the room when you were brought in. Those two stayed when the two who brought you left.
<Kent> Ah. So, what exactly does the room look like?
<Kheldar> The "neighbor" gives a small little wave over to you. He appears quite unhappy. You've never known him to do anything wrong.
<Kheldar> The room is rectangular, perhaps a half dozen paces wide and two or three times that long.
<Kheldar> Three sides of the room (except for one end where the entrace is) are lined with cells.
<Kheldar> Your cell is perhaps... 2 paces (6 feet) wide and long. There is a ledge along one side with a blanket folded up on it. There is a... nasty smelling hole in the back corner.
<Kent> not a good sign.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Ahem... not an indelicate way of describing it I'm sure.
<Kheldar> [GM: Well, you've certainly gone and put your foot right in it now, haven't you...]
<Kent> Well, Jannot doesn't think that he's done anything wrong... and ... well. He's not exactly high up on the streetwise totem pole.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Just hope that guards don't go to the shop and give Celeste trouble. Good thing he never told her about the 'religious expoerience' he had.
<Kheldar> [Ah yes, thanks for the reminder...  ]
<Kent> There are notes. 
<Kheldar> Let's see...
<Kheldar> You spend a few... exceedingly boring hours.
<Kent> well, is the floor, absolutely nasty? Right. Sure. How about the blanket?
<Kheldar> Well... it's ... eh... I'm sure as a tanner you've seen worse floors. It's not too bad.
<Kheldar> The blanket is actually reasonably clean.
<Kent> Good. He'll use it as a seat cushion...
<Kent> He'll try to observe the guards that are on duty. Does he recognize the design of their different uniforms?
<Kheldar> Do you happen to remember the time of day?
<Kheldar> I'm thinking that you'd spent a big chunk of the day looking for tanning/leatherworking shops. I'll call it after lunch.
<Kheldar> So, you spend a number of boring hours, during which the guards are changed once. At last, a large pot is wheeled into the room and bowls of soup are ladled out for everyone.
<Kheldar> It's explained to you that the (wooden) bowls and spoons will be collected when you are done.
<Kent> Joy. I'm sure that it's twice as tasty as the elven porridge ...
<Kheldar> heh... right. Something like that.
<Kent> Um, in this society are there laws against unlawful imprisonment?
<Kheldar> No. Well... at least not unless you have some influential friends...
<Kent> err... hm. okay.
<Kheldar> [GM thinks for a bit...]
<Kheldar> Ok, after dinner, you are again bored out of your skull... Apparently you've been forgotten...
<Kent> Ah ha. I see. Prodding Jannot into a beating eh? Allright. I'll bite.
<Kheldar>  Nope, not really.
<Kheldar> Just letting you know the situation.
<Kent> "Hey, Am I going to get questioned or something?" - after the meals have been handed out...
<Kheldar> One of the guards, (remember, this is a different pair than from when you came in) says to you, "I really wouldn't know." He seems kind of bored and wanders over your way, staying a good distance away from the bars.
<Kent> Hm. Jannot will stay an arms reach AWAY from the front of his cell.
<Kheldar> "What'd they bring you in for?"
<Kent> "The fellows that brought me in seemed to imply that someone wanted to ask me questions... they didn't say anything about ... imprisonment."
<Kent> "I really don't know. I used to be a tanner, but that's up in the air now..."
<Kent> "I haven't done anything wrong..."
<Kheldar> He pauses... "Oh.... uh... well... I guess something should... uh... happen sometime." He kind of scuttles back to the table where the other guard is waiting and starts whispering to him.
<Kent> Great... So there's definitely a problem in this city now for leather workers... Gee. That wasn't obvious before.
<Kheldar> [You noticed...]
<Kent> why couldn't I have said I was a wagon maker or something...,
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> [Hey, I figured that Jannot had enough clues...]
<Kent> Well, still though, Jannot is an honest working guy ... hasn't broken any laws... and figures that he should have been fine.
<Kent> Even if something funny was happening to Tanners...
<Kent> Let's cut to the chase shall we?
<Kheldar> Errr... right.
<Kheldar> You are left alone through the night. The next morning (presumably, since you are served a breakfast of sorts), at last something different happens.
<Kent> Oh Fantastic.
<Kent> I'm sure that Jannot will have to reliece himself in the privacy of his stinky corner...
<Kheldar> Yes, true.
<Kent> Joy.
<Kent> After the food is served, He'll ask again, "Am I going to be questioned sometime soon so I can be released? Or What? Do people get thrown down here to rot just because they work hard and pay their taxes?"
<Kheldar> You are ignored.
<Kheldar> At last, the door opens and in come six guards wearing the black uniform.
<Kent> Wow... six?
<Kheldar>  Yup.
<Kent> Ahem. you never told me if Jannot recognized anything from the black uniforms.
<Kent> Heraldry...
<Kheldar> Yes, there wasn't anything in particular you recognized about the uniforms, which says something in and of itself. You would most likely have recognized the symbol of any of those that were likely to take the throne.
<Kent> okay. Right. a new disruptive power in the region.
<Kent> ... makes the old kings death of the plague somewhat questionable.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> There is a brief discussion with one of the jail guards, and some papers of written on.
<Kheldar> One of the jail guards comes and unlocks your door (accompanied by the six new guards).
<Kheldar> You are beckoned out of the cell.
<Kent> Jannot stands and says, "Well, it's about time."
<Kent> Jannot walks out after putting his blanket down.
<Kheldar> One of the new guards produces a length of cord which is tied around your wrists (behind you).
<Kent> Oh yay!
<Kheldar> You are then marched out of the room.
<Kent> Jannot doesn't do anything. Hope the stairs don't go deeper.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> No, you are actually kept on the same level. You are led into a... well, you can easily guess from some of the books you've read that this is a torture room...
<Kent> torture room...
<Kent> Oh great. At this point I have to really roleplay.
<Kheldar> Yes, if it helps you, recall that he has a will score of 12.
<Kent> Jannot is displaying obvious signs of fear. No, that's fine. What would he hide? He'll answer whatever he's asked.
<Kheldar> True, true.... maybe.
<Kheldar> Your bounds are temporarily loosed, and you are tied down on a big old slab of rock in the center of the room.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> "...should have kept the blanket... " he chuckles nervously.
<Kheldar> No one else chuckles or smiles.
<Kent> If you're going to kill him, just let me know.
<Kheldar> A man comes and leans over you. He is a thin man with a cruel look on his face. He's wearing a stained leather apron.
<Kent> Ah.
<Kent> okay. Jannot gets very worried... but ... what is there to do?
<Kheldar> "Now then, I'm told your name is... Tera Flynn? Is that right?"
<Kent> Jannot looks at the fellow. "Yes. Tera Jannot Flynn.
<Kheldar> "And you are... or were rather, before the attack, a tanner. Correct?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds eagerly. "Yes. I had a partner Thom, but he died of the plague."
<Kheldar> "It's nice to see you being so cooperative. I'm sure this will be much more pleasant... for you... if you continue to be so."
<Kent> Jannot stammers out, "Well, I haven't done anything wrong. I'm happy to answer your questions."
<Kheldar> "How nice." He considers for a bit.
<Kent> Jannot might even pee on himself, but we'll have to wait and see.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> "Tell me... Tera. Are you a man of letters?"
<Kent> "Can I read? Sure. I was schooled as a boy."
<Kheldar> "And are you a religious man?"
<Kent> "Well, not particularly."
<Kheldar> "You wouldn't lie about this to me, would you?" You feel a sudden pain in the palm of your hand...
<Kent> "No, certainly not. I've paid homage to Qaran a few times and spoke to an odd priest at one point or another."
<Kent> ... okay. describe. would Jannot not be able to see anything that this unpleasant fellow was doing?
<Kheldar> Not so much that you can't see, but wasn't looking for it. You look down at the pain and find that he has stuck a needle of some kind in your palm.
<Kent> Oh. Really?
<Kent> Great. so he's drugging Jannot up, eh? I guess I wasn't clear on what technology was being used. They have syringes? and injectible durgs?
<Kheldar> No, I'm talking like... a big sewing needle type thing.
<Kent> Ah... just for unpleasantness. I see.
<Kheldar> Yes, exactly.
<Kent> Jannot will likely yelp at the discomfort.
<Kheldar> "Qaran, eh? Hmmm..."
<Kheldar> "This... Thom... How did you come to know him?"
<Kent> Jannot swallows to calm himself. "He's been my father figure since my parents and sister died 25 yuears ago. Before that, him and my father ran the old tannery."
<Kheldar> "Ah, 25 years ago. That would be the plague then?" He reaches down and picks up a rather nasty looking pronged instrument.
<Kent> Jannot nodds quickly.
<Kent> wonderful.
<Kent> did you roll damage for that needle? 
<Kheldar> [snort]
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> "Your arm... what happened to it?" He prods the rather nasty bruise you have.
<Kent> ... ow...
<Kent> "The bruise? When I entered my home a fwe nights ago there were two men in the shop. I chased them off but not before one of them hit me with his club."
<Kheldar> "I see..."
<Kheldar> "Are you married?"
<Kent> Huh, I didn't even mean to leave out Celeste on purpose. that was accidental. 
<Kheldar> [probably a good thing though]
<Kent> "I am single, never married."
<Kheldar> "Girl friends?"
<Kent> "Relationship wise, no. No serious relationships since ... I was 17."
<Kheldar> "And, any children? Adopted or otherwise?"
<Kent> "No, no children."
<Kheldar> "This... Thom. He is... or was.. married?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Yes, he had a wife and 3 children... but they are all dead too."
<Kent> ... some sadness enters Jannots voice when he says it.
<Kheldar> He asks you for the locations of other tanners and leather workers that you know of.
<Kent> Jannot complies. And tries to think of any and all leather workers... including the fellow that was packing up the previous day.
<Kheldar>  Right.
<Kheldar> What about the tannery shop you visited yesterday? The new one.
<Kent> Yeah, sure. That one too.
<Kent> Though Jannot doesn't know who runs it.
<Kheldar> There aren't a lot of other different questions, although he begins to repeat questions a lot.
<Kheldar> In particular, he spends a lot of time on your family and Thom's family.
<Kent> sure. Well, they're all dead, so, Jannot tells him.
<Kheldar> In fact, despite the fact your answer are so consistent, the questions begin to become... painful.
<Kheldar> He seems to want to verify what you've said.
<Kent> Yeah. Sure. Of course. Well, that's the nice thing about the truth. It doesn';t change much.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ... pain... discomfort... days of recouperation ahead... [what's going on inside of Jannots head]
<Kheldar> At last, having blacked out twice... bleeding and bruised... you are untied from the block, and "escorted" (ok, dragged) back to your cell.
<Kent> Man, that's SO un-necessary.
<Kent> 
<Kent> to the guards. "So, can I leave soon, them?"
<Kheldar> The guards escorting you? or the ones at the cells?
<Kent> escorting... 
<Kheldar> They do not respond in any way.
<Kent> okay... the ones in the room. after the excorts leave.
<Kheldar> They seem a little distressed, and pointedly look away from you.
<Kent> Fantastic.
<Kheldar> The guards are different from when you were taken to be questioned.
<Kent> Jannot makes a point of looking over to the neighbor.
<Kheldar> He watches your way with a sympathetic expression on his face.
<Kent> Jannot shrugs a confused look to say 'I don't know what's going on.'
<Kheldar> Dinner comes (you apparently missed lunch).
<Kent> How unfortunate.
<Kheldar> You spend an unpleasant night curled up on the bed, limbs and head aching.
<Kent> Perhaps at this oint Jannot might consider trying to pray a little... quietly... to Qaran. For mercy... for excape... for the safety of Celeste.
<Kheldar> [interesting... GM thinks...]
<Kent> Well. there's nothing to read. 
<Kent> Remember, quietly.
<Kent> [What, you didn't think of that?]
<Kheldar> [I never planned for you to get captured by the guard.]
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Hm. well, those stinking roleplayers are never reliable.
<Kheldar> After your prayer, you suddenly feel a stinging throughout your body, as if you'd dipped your wounds in the (salty) sea. Then, after a moment, your pain drifts away.
<Kent> Ah! Huh! How fascinating!
<Kheldar> Suddenly, there is a rumbling, and the room shakes just slightly. Everyone gets to their feet, looking around nervously.
<Kent> ... including Jannot.
<Kent> ... Jannot moves to the cell door and rattles it.
<Kheldar> The pain comes back somewhat, but it's not quite as bad as it was before.
<Kent> ... um the cell door?
<Kheldar> It's still locked.
<Kheldar> After a bit of nothing else happening, people return to their silent contemplations. The guards return to chatting quietly.
<Kent> hm.
<Kent> Jannot settles back down into his blanket and wonders...
<Kheldar> The night passes.
<Kent> Oh... yuo sneaky son of a gun...
<Kheldar> [oh?]
<Kent> You didn't give Jannot and magical abilities while I wasn't looking did you?
<Kheldar> [GM smirks]
<Kent> Well, before drifting off to sleep, [he he he] Jannot Will pray again - boy haven't prayed this much since being in school as a boy - to Qaran to thank him for the healing of sorts and to ask for Celeste's safety.
<Kent> ... and then sleep

<Kheldar> Right... I like that as a stopping point. Sucks about the short session though... 
<Kent> GAH!!!
<Kheldar> lol
<Kent> Hm...  What an interesting turn of events...
<Kheldar> You're telling me...
<Kheldar> I told you that some wierd things could happen, depending on what you did. You certainly did it.
<Kent> Yeah, that you did. Now I'm just left wondering what would have happened if He'd just maintained the lie and went to the Licensing office... and the the library... and then the sage...
<Kheldar>  Guess we'll never know...
<Kent> that bites, eh?
<Kent> ... I guess that that's up to you.
<Kheldar> Poor Celeste... you disappear...
<Kent> She's got the keys to the place... she might be able to find where Jannot hid his money... She knows that Jannot the only person that knows that she's there.
<Kent> Why not hang out like she owns the place... or... err... godness. I think I'll stop talking now.
<Kheldar> heh...

Next time... What Happened on the Way to the Executioner


----------



## AStott (Dec 16, 2002)

*Session 9: What Happened on the Way to the Executioner*

<Kheldar> As I recall, Jannot had just fallen asleep after a long... question answering session.
<Kent> I wonder if he had any interesting dreams...
<Kheldar> You wake the next morning feeling extremely stiff and sore, but not feeling too bad compared to what you might have expected after yesterday.
<Kent> Huh... right.
<Kent> I imagine he wakes in response to... gruel of some sort ?
<Kheldar> Something like that. Breakfast is... well breakfast I suppose.
<Kheldar> The morning passes slowly and quietly.
<Kent> okay... well, are the guards in the romm now any that Jannot saw the previous day?
<Kheldar> Nope, as a matter of fact, you haven't seen this pair before.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> well, Jannot waits. He gets yelled at when he talks,...
<Kheldar> Yes, true.
<Kheldar> It is beginning to get near what you figure is lunch time, when the door opens and six guards enter, dressed (like last time) in primarily black uniforms.
<Kent> yay. Jannot will likely slink back away from the door of his cell.
<Kheldar> They certainly seem to have come for you.
<Kent> well, they COULD have come for someone else.
<Kheldar> After a brief discussion again with the jail guard, you are again pulled from your cell and securely bound.
<Kent> Oh ... yay!
<Kheldar> They take you from the room, but this time you are ac...
<Kent> During the short passage to the questioning area, Jannot will mutter a quick plea to Qaran for help and mercy...
<Kheldar> Interestingly enough, this time you are led up some stairs.
<Kheldar> Then up some more stairs.
<Kent> wow... don't want to be too optimistic right off the bat...
<Kheldar> Then up some more. You are definitely above the ground floor...
<Kent> Oh great... probably going to give him some flying lessons or something...
<Kheldar> You are eventually brought to a closed door guarded by another pair of black garbed guards.
<Kheldar> Some salutes pass back and forth, during which you notice a ... distinct... lavish expense to your surroundings.
<Kent> Hm. Anything with symbols or sigils on it? Perhaps anything he may have read about... poo.
<Kheldar> None that you spot.
<Kheldar> The door is opened and you are led inside.
<Kheldar> The room is... rather amazingly furnished and decorated. Brilliant tapestries hang from the walls. Expensive looking vases are filled with flowers you don't recognize.
<Kent> Jannot doesn't bother to hide any expression of surprise.
<Kheldar> The room is of a fairly large size. Standing at intervals are perhaps another half dozen guards in black.
<Kent> Wow. Exactly how large is this room?
<Kheldar> Down at the far end of the room there is a slighly raised area (just up one step).
<Kheldar> The room is perhaps... 40 feet wide and... maybe 60 feet long.
<Kent> Hm. Big, but not Huge.
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> height?
<Kheldar> Oh, only a little higher than a normal ceiling.
<Kent> k
<Kheldar> On the raised area there is a pair of cushioned chairs and a small table. Sitting at one of the chairs is a man looking right at you.
<Kheldar> He is tall, and somewhat on the thin side. His hair is straight and very dark.
<Kent> Hm. Are the chairs next to each other or facing each other?
<Kheldar> The chairs are across the small round table from each other, but the one in which the man sits is turned to face you.
<Kheldar> He wears predominately black with highlights of a dusty purple.
<Kheldar> You do not recognize him from any of the royal parades you have seen.
<Kheldar> He wears a relatively simple circlet from which dangles a pair of ruby four pointed stars, one at each temple. (Like silver dollar sized)
<Kent> Gotchya.
<Kheldar> Your guards bring you to within 15 feet of the raised area and stop, keeping a firm grip on you.
<Kent> Strange. Does it look like the crown of the previous crown?.k
<Kheldar> No, not at all.
<Kheldar> Although, you do notice that on the table lies a slightly more formal crown which might be the royal crown. At least the royal symbols are there.
<Kent> hm... k
<Kheldar> The man gazes at you for a moment, then says in a slow, lazy voice, "He certainly doesn't seem like much, does he?"
<Kheldar> No one answers, in fact, he doesn't seem to expect an answer.
<Kent> Jannot responds. clears his throat, "Well, I am just a tanner."
<Kheldar> He gives you a somewhat ruthless grin. "That you are."
<Kent> Jannot just carefully watches him... duh.
<Kheldar> The man slowly gets to his feet, still looking at you.
<Kheldar> Then he closes his eyes, raises his arms and tips his face towards the ceiling.
<Kheldar> "Kyten!" he bellows. "I call on thee!"
<Kheldar> He waits for a moment.
<Kheldar> You sense an uncomfortable shift in the guards about you.
<Kent> Ah. I see. Jannot is a bit disturbed on the off chance that something dramatic may happen so mutters another quick prayer for protection to Qaran.
<Kheldar> As you do, there is a faint rumbling in the floor.
<Kheldar> Immediately, the man in front of you resumes speaking. "Do we kill this man, lord? This one that opposes you?"
<Kheldar> It occurs to you suddenly, upon hearing the name Kyten, that you recognize the 4 pointed star symbol...
<Kheldar> You've read about a Kyten. Supposedly one of the new gods. Destroyed or imprisoned or just ignored (depending on who you listen to), over two hundred years ago.
<Kent> uh huh... 
<Kheldar> He was... well, not a pleasant god. He desired power and conquest. He had control in the domains of earth and fire and blood.
<Kent> hm. Interesting. Oh you're talking about magical 'domains' right? okay.
<Kheldar> More things that they are interested in and have some control over.
<Kheldar> Qaran's domains are the city of Zuqar.
<Kheldar> He also has control over the sea.
<Kheldar> A domain is an affinity of sorts.
<Kent> Um... Right. OKay. So it would seem like Kyten would have more power tha Qaran on the surface.
<Kheldar> Perhaps. Domains are not neccessarily attached to power levels.
<Kheldar> A god who is really powerful in the... flower domain...  well, ok, I suppose some domains are better than others.
<Kent> Well, okay. We'll be sure to pay close attention to the arm wrestling contest. 
<Kheldar> After having spoken, the man in front of you is silent, arms still raised, eyes still closed.
<Kent> Jannots apprehension metes away as time passes.
<Kheldar> Suddenly, an incredibly low, rumbling voice is heard throughout the room.
<Kheldar> "This one is... favored. He may be important."
<Kheldar> Then... "Kill him."
<Kent> GAH! oh great...
<Kheldar> The room goes (very) quiet.
<Kheldar> The man's eyes snap open and his arms drop to his side. He gazes at you.
<Kent> Is Jannot still bound and all?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> Just arms tied behind you.
<Kheldar> And a guard on each arm.
<Kent> Right, nothing to shield himself with... except for the handy guard. 
<Kheldar> True. 
<Kent> well, does he just LOOK Jannot to death?
<Kheldar> "Favored, are you? How has this come to pass? I am told you are not a religious man..."
<Kent> Does it look like he wants an answer?
<Kheldar> It appears so, judging from the growing impatience.
<Kent> Jannot just shrugs nd shakes his head.
<Kent> [ha ha ha... piss off the crazy guy why don't ya!]
<Kheldar> He scowls. Then after a moment, returns to his chair.
<Kheldar> "Prepare a place where we can isolate him from his... 'favor', and then we will kill him. Return him to his cell for now."
<Kheldar> "Yes sir," Says one of the guards next to you.
<Kent> Jannot speaks, "Wait. Favor. What does that mean?"
<Kent> -to the wierdo on the chair
<Kheldar> He looks at you contemptuously and gestures the guards away. You are turned and propelled in the direction of the door.
<Kent> Before exiting the room Jannot will call out to him again "Did you kill the rightful king?"
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> You don't hear a response, and you are unable to catch a glimpse back in his direction.
<Kent> Hm... k
<Kheldar> You are taken back down to your ... now familiar... cell and thrown in. Your six escorts leave.
<Kent> Is the former neighbor still in the opposite cell?
<Kheldar> Yes. No one has come for anyone else in the room. Just for you... [how special you must feel.]
<Kent> Jannot gives him a wry half-grin.
<Kheldar> He mouths something to you. Something like "... you ok?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds and tries to mouth - went to see king - bad guy
<Kheldar> He seems slightly confused, but waves it off, apparently satisfied that you haven't been tortured again.
<Kent> well, Jannot gives up easily enough and awaits... what is sure to be a unique form of confinement.
<Kheldar> You wait... through lunch...
<Kheldar> ... and dinner.
<Kheldar> Apparently, whatever preparations are being made take some doing.
<Kent> Jannot has now been given confirmation that somehow he has been made the focus of a very bad guy being led by a not so friendly deity...
<Kheldar> [awww... they're just misunderstood...]
<Kent> his amusement at being left alive wears off quickly and he begins to think about how inthe world he's supposed to be 'favored' and what he's supposed to do about it.
<Kheldar> any trains of thought you'd like to share with the rest of us?
<Kent> well, he thinks that maybe Qaran by preventing him from speaking to that priest was actually being protected by Qaran... as well as his rather fortunate luck at not contracting the disease/plague twice now...
<Kent> Jannot is coming to the rather strange belief that he has been actively protected somehow by Qaran for some reason... perhaps to oppose the psycho following the awful Kyten.
<Kent> Before meals he'll do something that he hasn't done since his mother told him to as a child - ask Qaran to bless his food. 
<Kheldar> No strange rumblings in the floor this time... 
<Kent> - just in the stomach, right? 
<Kheldar> Right. The food certainly needs the blessing.
<Kent> that's all, before sleeping he'll spend some quality time trying to seek his own guidance from Qaran. I mean after all, if he's going to be killed, exhaust all options.
<Kheldar> Right. You gain no insights.
<Kheldar> You are (presumably) having problems getting to sleep. You are therefore already awake when a pair of guards comes into the room. It shouldn't be time yet for the guard to change.
<Kent> Awww... no sleep for the weary?
<Kheldar> There is a brief discussion. You catch something about "transfer", and there seems to be a slight discussion.
<Kheldar> Presently, the two visiting guards, and one of the room guards approach your cell.
<Kheldar> Your door is unlocked by the room guard, who says, "Go ahead and take him. You shouldn't have much trouble with *him*."
<Kent> Hm. okay then.
<Kheldar> The two guards step forward and take your arms, guiding you out of your cell.
<Kent> well, Jannot isn't going to give then a good reason to beat the snot out of him.
<Kheldar> Of course not.
<Kheldar> You are escorted from the room and down some stairs.
<Kent> Oh... great... down.
<Kheldar> At one point, as you are making your way through a hall, the guard on your left momentarily releases your arm.
<Kent> Jannot is NOT suicidal... Though I feel him becoming something of a smart alec. He looks over to the guard that let go and says, "What? was it something I said?"
<Kheldar>  Oh, so he is suicidal...
<Kheldar> You get about as far as, "What..." when you see him yanking his sword from his sheath, and bring it down in a blow... aimed at the other guard's head.
<Kent> ...urp... OOH! KEWL!
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot doesn't peep.
<Kheldar> Apparently having hit with the flat, the other guard goes down in a heap on the floor.
<Kent> Jannot looks at the fellow... in mild shock.
<Kheldar> He sheathes his sword and says quickly, "I'm Tomar. You're Jannot. There, now we're introduced. Give me a hand with this."
<Kheldar> He bends down and takes one arm of the knocked out guard.
<Kent> Jannot nodds and grabs the fallen soldier on the other side.
<Kheldar> Under Tomar's guidance, the two of you drag the guard into a dusty storage room of some sort that lies nearby.
<Kheldar> After propping the body up against a sealed barrel of some kind, Tomar gestures to the man's sword. "You want that?"
<Kent> Jannot grabs it... "Well, I just might need it."
<Kheldar> [plus it can't be that much harder to use than a broom handle, right?  ]
<Kent> Sure... how much did I sink into that skill?  1/2 point?
<Kheldar> "Ok, we'd better get moving."
<Kent> okay to Tomar, "Thank you. Why are you doing this?"
<Kheldar> "He gives you a toothy grin. "It's worth my while."
<Kheldar> He gestures for you to leave the room ahead of him.
<Kent> Hm... Jannot's sure that the fellow has ulterior motives, but he can't worry about that now. "Anything I should know?" Jannot asks leaving as the fellow gestures.
<Kheldar> He takes one more look around the room, then follows you, shutting the door behind him.
<Kheldar> Then, in a quieter voice, "Just follow me and stay quiet. If we're noticed, we're both dead."
<Kent> "Then I probably shouldn't be carrying a sword, don't you think? Kind of noticeable isn't it?"
<Kheldar> He shrugs, having already moved off down the hallway. "The trick is not to get noticed. You might need it, later."
<Kent> Jannot follows, has he sheathed his sword or is he holding it ready?
<Kheldar> Well, I suppose you took the sword and sheath together. But, considering that you don't have a sword belt, either you drop the sheath, or keep it sheathed, or occupy both hands.
<Kent> I was just going to ask. what about the belt that the guard was wearing?
<Kheldar> Actually... [thinks] I suppose it's just as easy to have gotten the belt too. Strap it on.
<Kent> Especially since the belt prolly was 'though' the sheath in some fashion.
<Kheldar> Yes, certainly.
<Kent> k
<Kent> belt, sheath and sword... in hand.
<Kheldar> Too bad about you not having shoes or boots... or sandals...
<Kent> err... no time.
<Kent> ... Jannot thinks of his spare boots back at the house...
<Kheldar> So, he leads you down some more stairs. The atmosphere is becoming quite moist, and somewhat chill.
<Kent> Ahh... water. fantastic.
<Kheldar> He leads you at last into a room with a kind of rotten fish kind of smell. There is a door against the far wall that is chained shut.
<Kheldar> He fishes out a ring of keys and inserts one into the lock on the chain.
<Kheldar> He pulls the door open and looks through.
<Kheldar> It's quick dark inside, the only light seems to come from the torches out in the hallway.
<Kent> Jannot eagerly looks through as well. "Should I grab a torch?"
<Kheldar> "Yes, we'll need it."
<Kent> "For how long will we need it?"
<Kheldar> "Not long enough for it to go out. Quickly now!"
<Kent> Jannot goes and grabs the nearest torch off the wall.
<Kheldar> When you come back in the room, He gestures you forward and says quietly to you, "We'll follow the ledge there for a ways, then we'll need to swim for a bit. Can you swim?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds.
<Kheldar> "Good. Let's go." He gestures for you to hand him the torch.
<Kent> Jannot motions for him to lead.
<Kent> Jannot hands it over.
<Kheldar> He takes it and steps in. As you follow, he motions for you to shut the door behind you.
<Kent> Jannot pulls the door tight.
<Kheldar> You find yourself in... a waterway of sorts. There are 3 or 4 foot ledges on each side of a central area containing water... of unknown depth.
<Kheldar> He looks around, then leads the way.
<Kent> while following Jannot feels like he should thank Qaran for providing him a way to freedom.
<Kheldar> You follow him for a bit. He follows various branches with no apparent logic.
<Kheldar> At last you reach an apparent end to the walk way. The water continues on through a large grate, beyond which there are no walkways.
<Kheldar> He gestures for you to come close.
<Kent> Jannot approaches.
<Kheldar> Quietly, "There should be a couple broken bars down there." He gestures into the water. "We'll have to go through there. Then we'll need to swim a ways. We'll reach another grating, which should also have some broken bars. Beyond that is the sea."
<Kheldar> "You should probably buckle that sword on."
<Kheldar> There is (of course) a loop to keep the blade secure.
<Kent> Ah. Jannot sheathes the sword and makes sure that it's snug in it's sheath. Right-o. loop in place.
<Kheldar> Tomar takes a few deep breathes, then says "follow me." He plunges into the water.
<Kent> ... Jannot follows suit - a few quick deep breaths and he jumps in.
<Kheldar> Without any light, of course you can't see, but you follow the grate down into the water about 6 feet or so.
<Kent> Is the water particularly cold or the normal summer water temperature?
<Kheldar> No, it's fairly normal temperature.
<Kent> k
<Kheldar> Sure enough, you find an opening in the bars which you slide through. You kick for the surface, and realize a couple things.
<Kheldar> First of all, there is only a foot or two of headroom above the water, and two, there is a slight current which is picking up speed.
<Kent> out or in?
<Kheldar> The way you want to go. Out presumably.
<Kent> okay, that makes the swimming go easier.
<Kheldar> Quite true. You do hear some splashes echoing back from up ahead. Presumably this is Tomar.
<Kent> too dark to see?
<Kheldar> There's no light at all.
<Kent> on forward.
<Kheldar> It's quite awkward swimming with a sword strapped on, but you manage all right.
<Kheldar> Suddenly you hear, "carefull, here's the grate" from up ahead.
<Kent> I imagine he would. Jannot tries to slow his approach while aware that he doesn't want to whack himself on a broken bar.
<Kheldar> You realize that quite a bit of current has picked up, but when you suddenly hit some metal bars, you don't feel much more than some residual pain from your previously wounded arm.
<Kent> Nice.
<Kheldar> Out of the darkness, a hand flails at you briefly before settling on your shoulder.
<Kheldar> From beside you comes, "You ok then?"
<Kent> "Everything is good so far."
<Kheldar> "Ok, we're going to go through here, then we'll be swimming underwater for a bit. You'll want a couple big breaths before we go. Swim forward about a slow 10 count, then kick for the surface.
<Kent> "How far is the under water part?"
<Kent> "Okay. No problem."
<Kheldar> Be careful coming up. There could be rock up there. If so, you'll need to go a little further. There should be some light at that point. We'll come up on the shore outside the wall.
<Kent> "I'll swim with my eyes open then... easy enough."
<Kheldar> "Ok, I'll go first. Follow me after a 5 count."
<Kheldar> You hear a couple deep breaths beside you, then some splashing as he submerges.
<Kent> "Go on. I'll be right behind you."
<Kent> 1
<Kent> 2
<Kent> 3
<Kent> 4
<Kent> 5
<Kent> quick breaths... long breath and go... swimming for 12 seconds or so.
<Kheldar> You pull yourself down the grating, and perhaps 10 feet down you find the opening in the grate.
<Kheldar> You pull through it and quickly move along.
<Kheldar> After a bit, you do notice some light from ahead and above.
<Kent> a foot or two past the first light and Jannot surfaces at a reasonable speed.
<Kheldar> You kick for the surface, and find that you are coming up out of some kind of under water cave. The surface of the water is still a bit above you. You kick for the surface, and arrive somewhat out of breath. You seem to be about 50 feet from shore.
<Kheldar> A few hundred yards away, the walls of the city loom up in the dark. There is only a thin sliver of a moon.
<Kent> Is my benefactor visible?
<Kheldar> You spot a shape moving through the water towards the shore. You don't hear any splashing. He is apparently attempting to be quiet.
<Kent> Jannot will swim toward shore at a slow pace trying to be quiet.
<Kheldar> You reach the shore, and Tomar helps you out of the water.
<Kheldar> He whispers quietly to you as you move up the shore. "We'll need to get out of sight of the walls. Then I'll leave you where you're supposed to be. After that, you're on your own."
<Kent> "But who wants me saved? Why did you help me?"
<Kheldar> He quietly pats at his side where he might keep a purse. "Some gal..." He shrugs and gestures you to come with him.
<Kent> Surprise registers opn Jannots face... and he follows the fellow quickly while imagining Celeste hiring some ne'er-do-well to rescue him...
<Kheldar> [curious, any suprise on Kent's face?]
<Kent> Yeah, there's a little...
<Kent> He he...
<Kheldar> excellent... 
<Kent> very excellent...
<Kent> ... of course she probably had to sell of stuff to get the money to pull this off...
<Kheldar> He leads you up near where the shoreline breaks and there are bushes and such. He follows these away from the city.
<Kent> Jannot follows. Are the walls still in sight? Are there guards visible on the wall? No alarms apparently being raised...
<Kheldar> Not for long. The shore line curves around a bit, and soon a swell of land blocks your sight of the city.
<Kheldar> Apparently no alarms.
<Kheldar> Tomar stops, and as you step forward, he gestures to a clump of trees up ahead. "That's where you're supposed to be."
<Kent> Jannot's probably been near here in the past on a fishing excursion or some such.
<Kheldar> It looks vaguely familiar. You seem to be north of the city.
<Kent> k
<Kheldar> "Good luck, buddy." Tomar says. He pats you on the back.
<Kent> "Thank you..." Jannot says to the fellow. 
<Kheldar> "Not a problem. I had to get out too."
<Kheldar> "I really wouldn't go back there if I were you. They'll be looking for the both of us pretty quickly. I'd get as far away as you can. I don't know how far Kyten's influence reaches..."
<Kent> "Okay, I imagine you are right, but tell me, who is it that's after me? who is in charge of the city now? Did the elves REALLY attack?"
<Kheldar> "I heard you met him the other day. I'm not sure who he is. My captain tells me what to do, and I'm good. I do what he says...."
<Kheldar> "That doesn't mean I have to like it."
<Kheldar> "As for the elves?..." He shakes his head. "That's just bad business... They didn't do nothing. I'm not sure what this guy has against elves..."
<Kent> Jannot swears aloud. "I knew it! I KNEW that they wouldn't have attacked."
<Kheldar> He nods sympathetically.
<Kheldar> "Right. I'm going to get moving. I never saw you, never heard of you in my life."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Watch your self, and may Qaran watch out for you too."
<Kheldar> "Sure. Good luck to you."
<Kheldar> With a last pat on the back, he heads through the bushes, presumably headed for the road, which you believe may not be that far inland.
<Kent> Boy oh boy... and Jannot doesn't wait - he proceeds to his savior.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Ok, you make your way towards the trees, but don't see anything or anyone yet.
<Kent> Jannot resists the urge to call out... and keeps on looking.
<Kheldar> You notice a shape moving off to the side and spot the shape of someone looking out from behind some brush.
<Kent> Jannot unsheaths the sword - which likely makes a noticeable sound - and speaks quietly, "Who's there?"
<Kheldar> "Jannot? It's me... Celeste..."
<Kent> Jannot quickly sheaths the sword and jogs over to her... eagerly.
<Kheldar> [fumblingly sheathes the sword...]
<Kent> well, hopefully nothing gets injured...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> "Celeste? How did you do it?"
<Kent> ... under the moonlight... pretty calme evning... fairly romantic...
<Kheldar> "Are you all right?" She seems in a hurry... "We need to go as soon as we can..."
<Kent> Jannot moves to her and pauses to look at her reaction, is she hurt? worried? happy? "I'm fine... just a bit bruised."
<Kheldar> She gives somewhat of a sigh, as if she were holding her breath. "I brought some clothes for you. I left them over there." She gestures to some bushes back behind her.
<Kent> Jannot just looks at her for a moment and then says quietly, "Thank you..." he moves close to her, pauses and then gives her a hug.
<Kheldar> She tenses a little, but then sags against you. You hear her breath catch somewhat. "I'm glad you're ok," she whispers.
<Kent> Jannot doesn't say anything for a little bit but keeps it brief. "Moving his arms back he pulls her away from his chest. "So, what happened yesterday after I was captured? And how did you manage to rescue me?"
<Kheldar> "You've been gone for a couple days, Jannot." Then... "you'd better get changed, we probably need to be moving."
<Kent> ...oops... right.
<Kent> "Okay," he says, "But I'll be waiting for that story to be told. Tell me as I dress..." he says moving toward where she pointed for his clothes.
<Kheldar> "Tomar told me I should be quiet. Just go change and we can get moving."
<Kent> Jannot nods and goes to change.
<Kheldar> Back behind the bushes, you find a couple of sacks, most likely taken from from your shop. The first one you check contains a couple changes of clothes for both you and Celeste, and... your spare boots!
<Kheldar> You check real quick. There seems to be some food, as well as some odds and ends, including a book. You can't tell which one in the dim light.
<Kent> Yay!. what was in the other sack, out of curiosity? What about the key to the chain on my dingy?
<Kheldar> You don't notice the key in the sack.
<Kent> ok.
<Kent> Dressing quickly Jannot picks up the bags and the old clothes and returns to Celeste... oh and he also keeps the sword buckled on.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> "I brought as much as I could..." She sounds almost apologetic.
<Kent> "I'm sure that you did... Celeste," he says moving close to her, "What has happened in the last couple of days?"
<Kheldar> "Come on, lets go, I'll tell you as we go..."
<Kent> "Okay" he says waiting for her to lead off.
<Kheldar> She gestures inland. "The road isn't that far. I thought we might head north." She starts moving that way. "I mean, unless you know where to go?"
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head no and moves to follow her. After a minute he says to her, "It's gone isn't it... the shop? the house?"
<Kheldar> "I don't know, Jannot."
<Kent> Jannot frouwns, "Then... how do you know that we need to leave? How did you know where to find me?"
<Kheldar> As you guys continue to walk, she explains a little. "I was worried when you didn't come back, so I asked around a bit."
<Kheldar> "I heard that they took a tanner up to the citadel and I was worried for you..."
<Kent> "So... how did you manage to get someone in to rescue me?"
<Kheldar> "I was coming back to the shop after looking for you, and I spotted a bunch of guards going into your shop."
<Kheldar> "That... well, that can't be good, Jannot."
<Kent> Jannot hangs his head. "So, why was that fellow willing to rescue me? Did you pay him somehow?"
<Kheldar> She seems to wince... "I had to give him some of your money."
<Kent> [Oh man, you can't be serious... ah.]
<Kheldar> Then quickly, "He wanted to leave the city and guard anyway, he said."
<Kent> "Oh, well, sure. That's great! Is there any money left?"
<Kheldar> "a... a little... You aren't mad are you? It was all I could find..."
<Kent> Jannot chuckles lightly. "Not at all, Celeste. You saved my life! What's coin when compared to my life?" and he gives her a big smile.
<Kheldar> She smiles back, and the moonlight seems just a little brighter...

<Kent> [laughing ensues]
<Kheldar> [man, is there an echo in here?]
<Kheldar> [my consultant seems to be laughing too...]
<Kent> Oh... I see. ;]
<Kent> when you said you wee consulting before I thought you meant you were making dice rolls... silly me.
<Kheldar>  Hey, I did make a dice roll or two in there somewhere.
<Kent> Oh, I'm fairly certain that you did.
<Kheldar> Actually, this consultant of mine is pretty good, she's picked up on a couple things I would have missed...
<Kent> Hm. Good then, giver her a raise! [vile snicker...]
<Kheldar> uh... how vile? nevermind.
<Kheldar> bad Jannot, no XP for you!
<Kent> never mind. Nothing to interrupt the play session over. Hey, that was me, NOT Jannot. Well, I don't need the xp... Jannot does, so , I'm good with that.
<Kheldar> bad Kent, no XP for you!
<Kheldar> Right, so anyway... 

<Kent> Celeste is less worried... Jannot is still the same worried.
<Kent> "Okay, so you saw the guards enter the shop when? Yesterday? today?"
<Kheldar> She thinks back...
<Kheldar> "It was yesterday."
<Kent> "Did you watch them or just keep out of their sight?"
<Kheldar> "Oh no, I stayed away. They were the citadel guards, the ones that wear all black?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds, "That was smart. Did you see if they took anything?"
<Kheldar> She says quietly, "I don't know. I didn't stay to watch... I was scared."
<Kent> "Of course." Jannot says. "Did you return to the shop later then, to get these things?"
<Kheldar> "Oh yes. "
<Kheldar> "They... They'd broken into the house and the shop, but I didn't notice anything missing. I didn't stay long then."
<Kent> "Did you happen to grab the keys? or the key I had... onthe mantle in the kitchen? it went to my boat."
<Kheldar> "Oh, yes, I forgot!" She holds up some keys on something around her neck. "I brought them."
<Kent> Exzcellent. "well, we might be able to travel by boat then as opposed to walking... what do you think?" Jannot is reluctant to give up the little dingy... it's beat up, but it's his.
<Kheldar> "We'd have to go back in the city, Jannot..." She seems... frightened.
<Kent> Jannot nodds reluctantly. "Right, of course. That'd be stupid of me. I just... I just don't want to leave it all behind. I fell like I've lost so much..." he drifts off feeling sorry for himself.
<Kheldar> quietly... "I'm sorry, Jannot. I know what that's like."
<Kent> Jannot stops walking. "Maybe I should just get over myself and not be selfish... I mean, look. I'm wearing my clothes and boots again, ALIVE! And I had a ... friend that cared enough to save me." Jannot looks to her and tries to smile..
<Kheldar> She stops and turns to look at you, giving a kind of sad smile.
<Kheldar> after a brief pause... "Come on, I think the road is just up ahead..."
<Kent> Jannot steps to her again, "Celeste, thank you. Thank you for being there for me." 
<Kheldar> "You did the same for me..."
<Kent> Jannot looks down and chuckles lightly, kind of surprising himself a little. "Yeah, " He looks up, "I suppose I did, at that." He smiles at her. "Lets go..."
<Kheldar> The two of you move on, coming the the northern trade road just a little later. 

<Kheldar> I like that as a place to stop.
<Kheldar> Gives you time to think about what's next. 
<Kent> Yeah, you would. it's late at night and they haven't found a plave to shelter and sleep for the night... 
<Kheldar> Next time I guess...
<Kent> besides... there was something else... Let me think... what was it. I was going to... Now I remember. That Sage fellow. He said that he had a colleague up north that would be able to do more research.... Maybe I could try to find him. Or... maybe I should try to find some elves...
<Kheldar> Interesting idea.
<Kent> and perhaps we should stick close to the sea if Qaran has selcted me as 'favored' or something... we'll just have to see, won't we?
<Kheldar> eeeeyup.
<Kent> Go, go spend some quality time with your ... consultant... under the sliver of a moon.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> You should have heard her... making comments... Something about romance novels and "I didn't know men could be so..." blah blah blah... 
<Kent> Believe me, I wish I had. I though it was gonna happen... I really did.
<Kent> AH HA HA HA HA HA ha ha ha ha ha ...
<Kheldar>  Now is not the time.
<Kent> Did I make you look bad?
<Kheldar> Or as my consultant said, "I can't wait to see how you write up THAT scene..."
<Kent> Ah. well, lets say that my wife tells me that I'm the one with all of the creativity...
<Kent> ;D
<Kheldar> So, um... Does she know about this Celeste? 
<Kent> [hearty chuckle] Ha! I only tell her what she NEEDS to know...
<Kheldar> Wise man...
<Kent> ... he he, yeah, right.
<Kheldar> Yup, definitely.
<Kent> well, Sareth will be interested to get this post. I think he may feel as slighted as I do about being shorted one romantic episode...
<Kent> Sorry I didn't get to talk to the librarian... and the sage...
<Kent> Fortunately I didn't wait too long to save celeste...
<Kheldar> Yes, true. Things certainly took an unexpected turn. You had me concerned for a bit about how the campaign would continue without seeming contrived... I'd thought about having Jannot die, and having you continue the story with another character and tying things back in (perhaps as celeste or something). I think this worked better though.
<Kent> YIKES!... Yeah, thanks for the help out there... but on my behalf, I would have continued lying, but it was Jannot's plan to continue working... and he couldn't do that by lying about his name...
<Kheldar> Yup, I figured that. We'll see if he still feels like working. I may have to continue pulling strings to force him to become a hero... 
<Kent> well, I think that hero-hood is something that gets thrust upon someone... not many who seek it find it, I imagine.
<Kheldar> Oh, he'll never think of himself as hero I'm sure. But hopefully those around him will as he finds himself doing the right thing in the circumstances he finds himself.
<Kent> 
<Kent> Yeah, he's a good fellow... not like my next character...
<Kent> Heh... I've already made him. He's not a nice guy. Perhaps I could meet up again in the future with that helpful guard...
<Kheldar> }:>
<Kheldar> Sareth has been thinking about some potential characters for when he gets back...  Some interesting ideas, one of which is Tomar... 
<Kheldar> There are other ideas too, which I won't tell you because they'll make you realize something that you missed... 
<Kheldar> You'll eventually find out. It'll be very interesting when you do.
<Kent> You know... I hate it when I miss things... just by a hair. like that fellow packing up his store on the sly... that ... irked me...
<Kheldar> Oh man, you were so close to having him too...
<Kent> So, what was the deal? If it were that close, then why didn't he understand where I was coming from>?
<Kheldar> If only you'd told him the truth. You lied at just the wrong time there...
<Kent> ....grumbling loudly... but it wasn't a lie! He asked if I was a merchant inghte city. well, I had been, but the shop was in disrepair, so at that time I wasn't but I was thinking about opening shop back up! ALL TRUE!
<Kheldar>  Such is life. On the plus side, you should be happy that I run this game by creating people and having you interact with them (while they stay consistent with who they are) as opposed to just railroading you into a plotline of my making. It makes for a better adventure.
<Kent> Oh... don't misunderstand the frustration... some of that is directed at mydelf as well. 
<Kheldar> Occasional ... being irked... is the price of having fun. 
<Kent> Oh... and it keeps me a comin' back, it does...
<Kheldar>  Oh good.
<Kent> He he... yeah. I was really wondering how you were going to pull him out o fthis little fiasco.
<Kheldar> Well, Jannot hasn't lost yet, although I can't explain how truely close he came in between last session and this one. Really. Thank Sareth for the wonderful realization that Celeste probably knew where you kept your money...
<Kent> Sareth, eh? You must have really been worried if you had to consult outside help to save him...
<Kheldar> Oh yeah, he's my consultant too, but during the week, not during the session.
<Kheldar> Oh, he offers ideas now and then. He has since the beginning. In fact, he wrote the original version of the prophecy. I took and modified it into its final form.
<Kent> Hm. If that's the case, you're going to have to come to a point that you kinda cut him off - if he's planning on becoming a player.
<Kheldar> Yes, you're absolutely right. There are actually already a number of things that he doesn't know about. I starting to wean him off the long term information and only give him access to the short term stuff.

Next time... Explaining the Details


----------



## AStott (Dec 17, 2002)

*Session 10: Explaining the Details*

Kent> So... Jannot was walking down the dark road with Celeste after having come to the realization that everything he had a few days prior is now out of his reach.
<Kheldar> Ok, so you just hit the road then.
<Kent> Yup.. approx what time of night is it?
<Kheldar> You aren't really sure what the time is.
<Kent> "How much of the night has passed, Celeste?"
<Kheldar> "I think it's still a few hours until sunrise."
<Kent> "That late? Hm..." So they must be pretty tired.
<Kheldar> Yes, the adrenaline has started to wear off.
<Kent> How far until the next town north?
<Kheldar> Well, you could probably find a small village not too far up the road.
<Kheldar> The next real town though is a pretty good distance north.
<Kent> Right.
<Kent> "So, do you think that we should stop at all until the coming night to rest?"
<Kheldar> "I don't know Jannot. I'm getting pretty tired, but it would be nice to sleep in a bed..."
<Kent> "Well, I know that it takes about 5 days to go to that town to the south of Zuqar... and the next town north is a bit farther. [I recall you saying that he didn't make as good of time by boat that he could have by foot - sure...
<Kheldar> So, it might be 4 or 5 days by foot.
<Kent> wait to Shershel? Did you just give me the estimated time of travel by foot to Shershel or to that po-dunk place Jannot landed?
<Kheldar> to Shershel.
<Kent> hmm... how kind of you. 
<Kent> "... so we have a good deal of travelling to go. How much money do we have?"
<Kheldar> "Only a little over one gold."
<Kent> Jannot nodds, "That should be plenty for food for a few days - and a room to stay in, I'd imagine. Why don't we stop and rest near here for a little while and then press on after a couple hours of sleep."
<Kheldar> "Ok, how about over there?" She gestures to a stand of tree a little off the road, beyond which lie some fields.
<Kent> Jannot will look it over and also look around a little, to see if there's anything that's relatively shielded from the road.
<Kheldar> There are mostly fields around at this point. just some clumps of trees here and there. The land is not too rough.
<Kent> Anything with underbrush that isn't too obvious?
<Kheldar> It's pretty open here. Most of this land is farm land tended by peasants intended for nearby Zuqar.
<Kent> Is the land also pretty flat or are there hills.
<Kheldar> It's fairly flat. Places that are rough have been left with stands of trees.
<Kent> So then we can see quiet a ways along the road then? (under a moon lit sky)
<Kheldar> If it wasn't so dark, yes.
<Kent> no help from the moon?
<Kheldar> The moon is closer to new than full.
<Kheldar> --err, just realized there are two moons, but the other (smaller one) isn't up.
<Kent> -- he he... convenient. Have a lunar cycle calendar there?
<Kheldar> -- Not handy, but I could tell you approximately how long between lunar conjunctions... 
<Kent> -- BAH....
<Kent> okay, okay. "Sure. that seems like as good a place as we are likely to find." He says starting to head that way. 
<Kheldar> She nods in agreement with you.
<Kent> "Though farmers are an early-waking lot so we best be watchful."
<Kent> we make our way to the stand.
<Kheldar> There's enough cover there, down out of sight of the road. It should be secure enough.
<Kent> Okay. "You didn't happen to bring a blanket and pillows, did ya?" Jannot poses to Celeste with a smile.
<Kheldar> "Sorry, I brought all that I could with me... I did bring a pair of blankets, but no pillow."
<Kent> Was she acting apologetic?
<Kheldar> just a little.
<Kent> Jannot walks up to her and pulls out a blanket from the sack. "Thank you for getting all these things. Your planning has likely saved our lives. Now I want you so stop being sorry." He says tenderly.
<Kheldar> "Ok. This is all just so sudden..."
<Kheldar> She pulls some clothing out of the sack and folds them up to create make-shift pillows.
<Kent> He takes the blanket and looks around on the ground for a smooth sopt. Spreading the blanket he continues, "Yeah." He sighs. "I hear you. Two weeks ago I had a thriving, successful business that I ran with a lifelong friend... now, I just don't kow." He sits on the blanket looking up at her. "Now I'm an outlaw... of sorts. Wanted for some reason by this bad fellow. Have youy heard about this new guy that's in charge?"
<Kheldar> She shakes her head and turns away to look out past the trees... "Two weeks ago... I had a family," she says in a distant voice.
<Kent> Jannot's head sags. "Yes, of course. I'm sorry." He stands up and stands next-to/behind her. "I'm just being self-centered. You've lost as much as if not more than I have..."
<Kheldar> "It's not your fault Jannot." She turns to face you. "You've done so much for me. I could never repay you..."
<Kent> Jannot looks into her face. "And you have been nothing but kind, supportive and thankful. You don't need to repay me."
<Kent> -- so this is how it's going to be, eh? very nice...
<Kheldar> "Stop that," she says playfully. She then goes back to laying out the other blanket.
<Kent> Jannot smiles. "Stop what? You were really being... great. I don't know what else I'd call it." He pauses, "and then of course you do that little thing... you know, save my life..."
<Kheldar> She turns, and you can tell she must be smiling, although here under the trees you can't see real well. "Oh Jannot. I think we were meant for each other." Then, changing the subject, "Hey, I brought along the book you were teaching me to read from... Perhaps later we can continue?"
<Kent> -- DOH!
<Kheldar> -- heh... 
<Kent> Jannot moves to the ... der.... sack and rumages through it thinking he could try to get to it tonight... then thinks better. "Heh, you know. perhaps when there's light would be better, huh?" then he laughs.[
<Kheldar> "Of course. Later I said.... we need our sleep for now, especially if we have to walk for a ways."
<Kent> Jannot give a sigh. "Yes. you're right. five days or so of walking is not going to be a picnic." He moves back to his blanket - how are the two situated by the way?
<Kheldar> Well, the ground is a little rough. It seems like the best place is up by the roots of a large tree. She's off just a couple feet away around the (rather large) trunk.
<Kent> Is one piece of ground any nicer than the other? 
<Kheldar> Not particularly. You'll probably both wake up a little stiff.
<Kent> Jannot lies down and rolls the blanket a part fo the way around him so he's laying on the other part. "Well, sleep well then, my rescuer."
<Kheldar> There is a brief silence, then she says, "Thanks for being there, Jannot. Good night."
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "There's no place else I could be I think. Perhaps you were right... maybe we were meant to be... uh here. together. Um... good night."
<Kheldar> She yawns and mumbles a good night.
<Kent> right. Jannot tries to clear his thoughts and then remembers the trials of the day and thinks that [perhaps a little thanks to Qaran might not be out of order.
<Kent> after a muttered prayer of thanks, he passes into sleep.
<Kheldar> any particular time you plan to try and be awake by?
<Kent> well - briefly after dawn I'd say. giving maybe 4 hours of sleep at best.
<Kheldar> Ok. Surprisingly enough (given how tired you felt), you find yourself awaking just as the sun is apparently beginning to peek over the sea. Celeste is sound asleep not far away.
<Kent> Oh. I didn't know that we were close enough to the shore to be able to see it.
<Kheldar> Well, no, you probably can't, but the sea is that way...
<Kent> sure. I get it.
<Kent> Jannot will rouse himself trying to stay quiet. Is the campsite the same as they left it when they went to sleep? Jannot will get up and try to determine what food Celeste brrrought without waking her. He chuckles a little recalling how difficult she was to wake that first morning.
<Kheldar> It seems to be.
<Kheldar> You check through the two sacks that Celeste brought with her. It looks like there is enough for a couple days of food for each of you. Most of the other stuff you know about (clothes, the book). You suddenly realize that there is one thing which she apparently did NOT bring...
<Kheldar> You look through both sacks again, but there is no piece of parchment with the prophecy and the symbol...
<Kheldar> --after all, you never told her about it... 
<Kent> well... he can probably remember it well enough. after all, he did focus on the thing for three days straight... and the symbol is easy enough to redraw.
<Kheldar> True
<Kent> Actually It should be easy enough to find out one way or another after all hwe was the crazy elf guy that left the elves to live with and guide the humans. Pretty specific.
<Kheldar> Not to worry.
<Kent> hm. anyway.
<Kent> Jannot will take out a bit of the food - enough for himself and Celeste...
<Kent> Did he really NOT tell her Anything yet?
<Kheldar> Nope, I figured you had some reason for it. I was vaguely surprised...
<Kent> hmm... my bad then. That's gonna be an interesting conversation.
<Kheldar>  Yup. Of course, she's never told you much about her background either...
<Kent> Heh... very true as it were. Good point.
<Kheldar> You're feeling a bit sore from the hard ground, and your arm is still healing, but most of the bruises and minor cuts from... questioning are pretty much not giving you any more trouble.
<Kent> okay. So Jannot starts munching on his bit of food and walks around a little looking out for activity on the farmland and along the road.
<Kheldar> There seems to be little activity... ok, none. You do however spot some smoke to the north, which you figure is probably a village.
<Kent> Hm... could have slept in a bed... and likely been found out by that freak followere of Kyten... he mutters to himself "Better the ground."
<Kent> Jannot will let Celeste sleep for a little while longer... and perhaps watch her sleep a little bit. Never watched a woman sleep before... hope she doesn't snore - or drool.
<Kheldar>  She doesn't appear to, although she is a little restless.
<Kent> If she's restless now then she likel didn't sleep well at all.
<Kent> Jannot will put whatever else is lying around back in the bag as well as his blanket and then go to wake Celeste.
<Kent> ... except for her portion of food.. Is there any water?
<Kheldar> Oh... um... Yes, she packed a water skin.
<Kent> a single water skin? What is that, one quart?
<Kheldar> Yes. It's not that hard around these parts to find streams. Most water over a rather sizeable chunk of land makes its way down to this sea.
<Kent> Oh. I didn't realize that. okay then. So streams are relatively plenty then? maybe cross two or three a day?
<Kheldar> Perhaps, yes.
<Kent> okay then.
<Kent> Jannot goes and wakes Celeste after a little time passes.
<Kheldar> She's a little disoriented at first, then she smiles at you and stands, stretching. "Oh, I did NOT sleep well last night."
<Kent> "Here. I got some food out for you."
<Kheldar> "Thank you!" She takes the food and sits, beginning to eat.
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "I noticed that you were a bit restless. Bad dreams? or were the accomodations not up to your satisfaction?" he says with a wry grin, arm swinging about to take in the tree stand.
<Kheldar> "I don't think this tree likes me." She kicks at a root.
<Kent> "Ah... well, I slept fine. Perhaps next time I can find you a smoother spot."
<Kent> Jannot moves to tkae up her blanket and fold it to put away.
<Kent> ... that is unless she's sitting on it to eat.
<Kheldar> Nope, it's free. She thanks you, while continuing to eat.
<Kent> Jannot sits nearby, but not too near by while she's eating. "Anyway, last night, I was going to tell you about the guy that's in charge of Zuqar now apparently."
<Kheldar> "Oh?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds and recounts to her the events of his capture, his incarceration, skirts over the details of the questioning and then of his meeting with the new king of Zuqar. Including ALL the details of the incident with Kyten, though he drops his voice when he says the name.
<Kheldar> "So, is this guy a priest of ... Kyten? Who is he?"
<Kent> "Well, I'd imagine so, unless he's just a convenient puppet for this god to use in his machinations. I've heard about Kyten before in reading other books, ..." and he tells her about - wait, is Kyten common knowledge?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> Ah. he tells her about the things he's read about this new deity - unfriendliness and all.
<Kheldar> "Why does he want you then?" ...she's almost done eating.
<Kent> Jannot looks down at the ground. "Well, I'm not sure. Like I said, Kyten replied to the guy that I was... um, favored or something. ... and I think I believe it." He looks at her to judge her response.
<Kheldar> She looks puzzled, "But you aren't even a worshipper of Qaran..."
<Kent> Jannot nodds his head. "Yeah, well I wasn't but I've been reconsidering that. You see before all this mess happened, I was reading this book. You know I like books..." And he tells her about the book containing the prophecy... and then he tells her, carefully, about the birds... and then finding out the whole prophecy.
<Kheldar> By the time you are finished, her mouth is hanging open... 
<Kent> -- he he he he...
<Kent> "Now, finding out the whole prophecy is what really started my mind working this out becuse of the son of the skin crafter bit... and the rest. Well My father was a tanner... and the birds - I mean, right in the back yard. I mean... it LOOKS like it's pointing to me. But I didn't believe it, not really, until the plague returned. I was forced to flee the city out of fear. I took my little boat..." and he recounts his travels to that little hole-in-the-dirt ... "And then I met this priest... do you want to hear the rest of this? I mean... you haven't said anything... Celeste?"
<Kheldar> "umm... go ahead..."
<Kent> Did she ever finish her food.? he he...
<Kheldar>  There is still some left, apparently forgotten...
<Kent> "Okay, so still looking for answers I go to this priest..." and he tells her about the REALLY WIERD thing that happened with the bowl... 
<Kent> "So, I figured that enough time had passed that I could return to the city and everything would be finished and I could get back to my work and home. Well, you know what I returned to."
<Kheldar> She is quiet for a bit, and then asks, "So what are you going to do now about all this?"
<Kent> Jannot chuckles a little. "Well, I'm not certain, but if there's clarification to be found regarding this prophecy then I'm not going to get it until I can talk t omore people. Besides, I think that the neighboring cities need to know what's happened in Zuqar. This fellow is likely out for bad things to happen and I'm sure that they are unaware."
<Kheldar> "Isn't that dangerous, Jannot? They're going to be looking for you..."
<Kent> Jannot laughs. Oddly enough he laughs alot thinking about what they've both been thorough,. "Yeah, I'm sure it is. But they're already after me - wanting to kill me. And now that you're travelling with me you're a target as well, wether we try to help other people or not... I'm sorry you were dragged into this Celeste." He looks over to her actually quite sad for her.
<Kheldar> She thinks quietly for a bit.
<Kheldar> Then suddenly, "We'd better get moving Jannot! We need to get away quickly!"
<Kent> Jannot looks around fast, is something happening,? "What? is something going on?"
<Kheldar> She seems concerned, "They're going to be hunting you down. We can't sit here just waiting..."
<Kent> Jannot calms down a little. "Yes you're right. Jannot grabs the heavier sack out of the two. "We really should be going... "He stops and looks at her. "Thank you... for being so ..."
<Kheldar> She waves it off. "We need to stop doing that so much." She smiles and finishes off her food, taking up the other sack.
<Kent> Jannot nodds quickly., Right. He looks away and smiles to himself. Is the road still clear?
<Kheldar> Yup, seems to be.
<Kent> "We'll make better time on the road, but we'll have to be really careful. Any riders and we'll have to hide." he says starting to walk out towards the road.
<Kheldar> She looks around as the two of you head for the road, "If we can find a place to hide."
<Kheldar> Within about a day of walking, the farmlands should thin out and you'll find yourselves in fairly heavily forested areas. Big old nearly rainforest like trees.
<Kent> "Okay, well, if we make haste further up the road for the morning we should be allright. I have this sword - that I can barely use - do you have a knife or something?"
<Kheldar> She nods. "I brought one of your knives."
<Kent> "Okay then. That's great. Lets waste no more time."
<Kent> we try to continually look back along the road to watch for travellers.
<Kheldar> Right. And you'll travel for how long (late)?
<Kent> "You know, " he says as they travel, "We're going to have to come up with a cover story and names if we do have to interact with people so we can't be easily tracked - at least by our names anyway. - late... uh... we travel until a couple hours after sun down. people looking for us will likely be on horseback and be able to catch up relatively fast. best get out of the immediate area quickly.
<Kheldar> got it.
<Kheldar> It occurs to you that since you never mentioned Celeste during questioning, they won't expect you to be traveling with a woman...
<Kent> True. But a fairly thorough description might be following as well. maybe he'll grow out his beard...

Next time... Journey to the Jungle's Edge


----------



## AStott (Dec 17, 2002)

*Session 11: Journey to the Jungle's Edge*

<Kheldar> Let's see... you and Celeste had decided to travel until a couple hours after sundown.
<Kent> Right. though I wanted to come up with a cover story.
<Kheldar> Ah, right. Go ahead.
<Kent> Well, actually how long until we reach that little town?
<Kheldar> The dinky one? The village?
<Kent> Right - chimney smoke.
<Kheldar> Only about... say 15 minutes or so. Maybe half hour.
<Kent> Okay, as we approach the little town, it dawns on Jannot that they're likely going to have to talk to people along their way and shouldn't necessarily make it easy for people to find them...
<Kent> "Hey Celeste, before we go in to this little town maybe we should talk a little bit first."
<Kheldar> "Oh?"
<Kent> Jannot stops walking and steps off the road (it's morning, there may actually be travellers soon)
<Kent> "Yeah, if there are people looking for us - or rather likely just me - maybe we should use false names... and maybe a cover story."
<Kheldar> "Oh... That's a good idea. You can call me... Anne I suppose."
<Kent> "Anne, okay. Um... what about your family name?"
<Kheldar> "I don't know, will it matter?"
<Kent> "Well, I suppose not. I guess I'll go by...Jon. How's that, do I look like a Jon?"
<Kheldar> "I can remember that I think."
<Kheldar> She squints at you..."Oh, maybe if you grew out a beard." She grins.
<Kent> Jannot chuckles, "Actually I was thinking about that. I will do that. Okay. Now, why are we travelling? Maybe... I suppose that we don't look much alike so siblings are out of the question..."
<Kheldar> "Visiting family?"
<Kent>Jannot nodds. "Sure, we were visiting family in Zuqar. Um... should we say that we're ... married?"
<Kheldar> "Yes, that would be good, but not Zuqar. Maybe... Ilan."
<Kheldar> "We bypassed Zuqar due to ... troubles we'd heard about.
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "That's a very good idea, but I don't know much about Ilan - only a couple things I've read. Have you been to Ilan?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, right." She wrinkles up her forehead. "Maybe that wouldn't work so well."
<Kent> Jannot thinks, "Well, we could be displaced because of the ... elves attack... resulting in our house being burnt down. It's close enough to the truth."
<Kheldar> She considers for a bit... "I... I'm not sure I want to be spreading *that* rumor..."
<Kent> "Hm... well...hm. How about ... we're newly wed and we were ... Hm."
<Kent> [has Jannot ever been to any of the surrounding towns? Perhaps for the skin trade (not THAT skin trade)]
<Kheldar> Probably not. Other than the one you rowed to during the plague, of course.
<Kent> - poo
<Kent> Jannot look sat their clothes - how nice or not nice are their clothes?
<Kheldar> They're pretty much lower-middle class. That is, you are a tradesman, but one on the lower end of the spectrum. Your clothes are probably appropriate for such a station.
<Kent> How about appropriate for farmers? Do they use indentured slaves?
<Kheldar> Probably not. Most farmers are serfs, and barely make due with what they have.
<Kent> Hm. "Well, a vacation trip is pretty unlikely as well huh..." Jannot poses jokingly.
<Kheldar> "How about... we were attacked by bandits and our things stolen?"
<Kent> "Well, that sounds fine... but I'm more concerned with where we are from, where we're going and why... perhaps we were on our way to visit family up north...
<Kheldar> "Did you say something about us maybe going to Freehold?"
<Kent> Yeah. That's as good a place to be headed as any... isn't it?"
<Kheldar> "I have relatives up in Miraj, perhaps we could head for there, by then we may not have to worry about things..."
<Kent> Jannot looks at Celeste. "I didn't knoiw that you had family up there... but then I really don't know that much about you to begin with, do I?" he says carefully.
<Kheldar> "I've never actually seen them before. They're my mother's cousins..."
<Kent> Jannot nods. "Okay, that's fine. Perhaps they may even be of help when we arrive. I think that...
<Kent> Um... Pike appears on the map as a larger than average city. I'm wondering if the road is better in-land as opposed to along the sea.
<Kheldar> Oh yes, the inland road is definitely better, although certainly longer.
<Kent> Anyway, are we already on the road going North along the coast North of Zuqar?
<Kheldar> Yes, that's correct. Sometime after noon you should hit the split in the road... uh... at least so you've heard... ahem.
<Kent> you sure that there isn't a separate gate from Zuqar headed of fthat way?
<Kheldar> Yup, positive. The road splits after passing between a pair of lakes.
<Kent> okay. Oh. that's nice. picturesque. Um So, has Jannot ever heard about the condition of the roads ... comparatively? It's summer... would there be any weather concerns or... real bandits?
<Kheldar> hmm... probably not.
<Kheldar> There are always some concern about bandits. These lands are not nearly heavily populated enough to provide real safety on the roads, at least once you get past a day or two journey away from the population centers.
<Kent> Okay, So, if we went inland, we'd almost see no-one... since there seem to be no villages/towns along the way.
<Kheldar> Actually, you have a better chance of seeing travelers along the inland road.
<Kent> More heavily travelled?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kent> Oh. Hm. Okay, so the shorter and also the less populated travel path is along the coasst.
<Kheldar> Yes, correct.
<Kheldar> Of course, if it's fairly low traffic, there may be fewer worries about bandits...
<Kheldar> But also less chance of finding someone to travel with...
<Kent> Oh, yeah, wasn't thinking about travelling with others... but also less traffic means less targets for bandits.
<Kheldar> It's pretty common to try and find someone to travel with.
<Kent> Okay. Where were we. "So, ... uh.. Anne, what do you think of us being newlyweds traveling North to Miraj to visit your family?"
<Kheldar> "That should work just fine I think."
<Kent> "What work... I suppose I AM a leather worker - but that was what they were looking for when they caught me the first time." Jannot thinks.
<Kheldar> "Yes, you might want to ... think up a new occupation."
<Kent> He's read a lot of books - he could fake being a librarian... or a historian...
<Kheldar> That's a pretty good chance I'd say.
<Kent> Yeah. "I think I have a good idea. I'm a historian and I work in a library... the library. We're ... uh... we were moving up to Miraj to be close to your family... and our belongings except for a few things were stolen.. by bandits."
<Kheldar> "I suppose if we're going to be from Zuqar that we could say that our families had been... killed in... during the problems there, and we left with everything we had..."
<Kent> Jannot smiles a small wry smile. "You know, that's too close to the truth to turn down. We'll go with that. we lost our home and our other belongings and are moving back near your remaining family... Anne and Jon... Jon and Anne... Jon the historian..." 
<Kent> "I think that that will work." Jannot smiles at her.
<Kheldar> She nods in agreement.
<Kent> Jannot starts to walk back up the road, "Come along, my wife, Anne." He says with a grin.
<Kheldar> [cute]
<Kheldar> She smiles and the two of you continue along the road.
<Kent> We'll try to stick to ourselves if we encounter people in town, unless they're travelling North.
<Kheldar> You pass through a little farming village shortly after. It's a small place of perhaps only a hundred people.
<Kent> Are there shops?And it's pretty early in the morning, eh?
<Kheldar> There is what appears to be a general store of sorts, and a tavern, but other than that, no.
<Kheldar> It's a little after sunrise, perhaps between the first and second hour. You have noticed some people up and around. People headed out to hoe the fields and such.
<Kent> Well, we have food for a couple days. Strangers buying travel rations first thing in the morning ... might be memorable. Is it likely that there'll be another village of the sort in the next day or so?
<Kheldar> Oh yes, up until about a days travel outside the city (or so) these little farming communities are dotted all over the place.
<Kheldar> After that... fairly rare.
<Kent> Great. we'lll just continue on "Perhaps," he says to Celeste, "we should not make ourselves easy to remember this close to the city. We'll wait until tomorrow and then buy some more food."
<Kheldar> "That sounds like a smart idea, Jon."
<Kent> "Why thank you Anne." He gives her a smile and they continue on.
<Kheldar> So, you continue traveling through the day. You come across villages periodically.
<Kheldar> When you reach the fork in the road just after the two lakes, which way do you head?
<Kent> Jannot looks to Celeste, "Well, Anne, this way?" he asks, pointing North, along the coastal roadway?
<Kheldar> "I don't know, Jon. Your call."
<Kent> "Yeah, lets go this way - less traffic and a shorter road."
<Kheldar> The difference is pretty obvious and immediate. The new "road" is really more of a wagon trail. There are deep ruts left from during past rainy seasons, although the way is still kept fairly clear of growth.
<Kheldar> You had passed a few travelers on the road who were headed south before lunch time.
<Kheldar> Most were single horse carts, likely carrying various edible goods.
<Kent> Okay, have we seen any Northbound traffic at all?
<Kheldar> There hasn't been any traffic that's passed you headed north. This probably is not too surprising considering that you were doing your best to make decent time, and you started early, a few miles north of Zuqar, while other travelers would have left later from the city itself.
<Kent> Well, okay. Is the going actually any rougher now that the road has changed so drastically?
<Kheldar> Well, if you had a cart, you might be concerned, but it really isn't that much worse for foot travel.
<Kent> k
<Kent> Allright. we don't happen to have a candle or fire-making odds and ends do we?
<Kheldar> Yes, in fact Celeste did pack the like.
<Kheldar> A few candles, plus a flint and steel.
<Kent> Cool. Excellent. It dawns onb Jannot that they WILL make a tempting target if they do encounter any bandits. "You know, we should try to hide out money on our persons as opposed to in the sacks. If we get hit by bandits, we'll be sore pressed without something..."
<Kheldar> [actually, Celeste had the money in a pouch on her, rather than in a sack.]
<Kent> Is the pouch visible ?
<Kheldar> No.
<Kent> Ah... okay... maybe a decoy then... Is there a small sack? One perhaps that Jannot could carry visible? Poo.
<Kheldar> Let's see... no. In fact, you don't have a pouch yourself. Of course, you could use hers as a decoy and put the money elsewhere...
<Kent> Hm. Um. "You know if we are attacked or robbed, and we made it difficult for them to find our money, they might be more thorough... Why not make ..."
<Kheldar> "Maybe if we're attacked, we can just give them our money. It might be better to keep it hidden though, so that they might not think us worth their while..."
<Kent> "True. but at least we should split the money up. Just in case.... Now, where do I put it..."
<Kheldar> She nods and pulls out the pouch from someplace.
<Kent> How about ... no internal pockets sewn into the clothing, eh? 
<Kheldar> hmmm... no.
<Kent> Um, there are two sacks right?
<Kent> One has food in it right?
<Kheldar> Correct. Some of the food does have some wrappings... just to keep it together.
<Kent> Is there a chunk of meat or a loaf of bread?
<Kheldar> Yeah, a loaf or two.
<Kent> "Hey, lets stick some - or most - of the money in one of the loaves of bread and re-wrap it... thieves would want our money and goods, but not necessarily our food, right?"
<Kheldar> "I suppose..."
<Kheldar> She dumps the coins out into her hand. Looks like 10 silver, 6 bronze, and a pair of coppers.
<Kent> "Lets leave 1 silver, 2 bronze and the coppers in the sack and put the rest in with the food... what do you think?"
<Kheldar> She nods. "That sounds ok. I suppose you should keep the purse, too." She puts a few of the coins back in the purse and hands it to you.
<Kent> Jannot raises his eyebrows. "Yeah, that would make sense." And he takes the purse from her, and tries to find as hidden a place to put it.
<Kheldar> right
<Kent> "Okay, lets go.... Anne"
<Kheldar> She grins and points to the loaf in your hand. "Need a knife to cut that open?"
<Kent> Ahh..." Heh... yeah, that might help, eh?"
<Kheldar> She pulls one of your skinning knives out from someplace *else* and hands it over.
<Kent> Wow... handy to keep her around.,..
<Kent> Jannot carefully unwraps the bread loaf and cuts it open. Do the coins fit inside nicely?
<Kheldar> Good enough. Celeste holds out her hand for the knife when you are done.
<Kent> Jannot hands the knife back to her and in a non-overt way tries to figure out where she has it stashed.
<Kheldar> She's got it tucked inside her clothing looks like.
<Kent> Mmm...
<Kheldar> "Lets not eat that one..." She grins.
<Kent> Jannot carefullt re-wraps the bread and tries to make it look normal. 
<Kent> "Yeah, it'd be a bit rich for my belly." He grins.
<Kheldar> [sounds of head being smacked echo through the cosmos]
<Kheldar> She giggles.
<Kent> []
<Kheldar> [Apparently you're thinking inside the box there... (your smiley)]
<Kent> outside the bun?
<Kheldar> riiiight.
<Kent> Heh... okay. we proceed. I'll let Celeste carry the valuable bread (likely the food is in the less heavy sack) and the other things Jannot will carry.
<Kheldar> Sounds reasonable.
<Kent> we continue.
<Kheldar> So, as the afternoon wears on, you begin to notice more frequent areas where trees have not been cleared.
<Kent> Good.
<Kheldar> The farming villages are getting more scattered.
<Kent> Well... Hm. I don't suppose that there is any fishing tackle in that sack, huh?
<Kheldar> No, unfortunately not.
<Kent> Is it the end of the day, or just nearing?
<Kheldar> At this particular instant it's about mid to late afternoon.
<Kent> Is the road still fairly straight and flat? Does it seem like it's likely that there are any more farms North?
<Kheldar> Well... reasonably so.
<Kheldar> Probably so, since you can still see up ahead that there are cleared fields.
<Kent> Okay. In that case, "You know, the farms are likely going to not continue far... we'll have to get supplies tomorrow."
<Kheldar> "Where are we going to stay the night?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "Well, I'm not sure. Maybe there'll be a town soon that has a place to stay. If not..."
<Kheldar> She sighs. "I guess I'd better get used to traveling life and sleep outside, huh."
<Kent> "maybe so. You kow I never promised you a house on a hill..." He grins.
<Kheldar> "I guess this would be the 'worse' part then, Jon?"
<Kent> Jannot stops in momentary shock then busts out laughing.
<Kheldar> "All I can say is that I hope there is some 'better' somewhere up the road." She grins.
<Kent> "Ah, my dear Anne, you'll be the death of me. I really do wish that..."
<Kheldar> "Ah ha! All the sooner I can marry your knock-out of a brother."
<Kent> Jannot's smile lessens. He chuckles a little. "Yeah. right."
<Kheldar> She seems to take notice. "Oh, Jannot, I'm sorry. I didn't mean anything by it."
<Kent> "Oh, don't feel bad. My family has been gone for a long time. And on top of it I never had a brother, just an older sister." 
<Kheldar> "Was she pretty?"
<Kent> He smiles, "I was only seven at the time, so really I only remember her flowing hair and her smile.... but yeah, I think that she would have been very pretty."
<Kheldar> Celeste is quiet for a moment.
<Kent> After a pause, Jannot continues. Um, you haven't told me much about yourself, but I've told you nearly everything about me... Is there something about me that makes you not want to ... share?"
<Kheldar> "Oh no, Jannot!" She's quick to reply. "It's not you. I just..." She sighs.
<Kheldar> "I guess I need to begin to get over it all somehow and move on with my life."
<Kheldar> She pauses briefly.
<Kent> Jannot nodds, knowingly.
<Kheldar> "I... had a close family, and it's hard... well, it's hard to think back on the happy memories."
<Kent> Jannot looks over at her. "Something I've learned is that you have to accept the happy memories. They'er perhaps the only things you can claim for your own... of the people or things you've lost."
<Kheldar> She nods thoughtfully.
<Kent> After a pause, he says, "Yeah, you have to hold on to them." He thinks about Thom... working leather, being onery ... fishing... He's sure going to miss that old codger... perhaps a small tear wiped away.
<Kheldar> "How did your sister die?"
<Kent> Jannot clears his throat and continues on stronger than before. "Well, she died along with my father and my mother in the plague of the dark harvest about 25 years ago. I grew up with a family friend - Thom."
<Kheldar> "My family came to Zuqar shortly after the plagues. My Dad had said the city offered ... tax breaks and stuff to people moving in. I was really kind of young to remember it very well."
<Kent> "Yeah, apparently that's what's happening now... sort of. So, what was your family's trade?"
<Kheldar> "Well, my father was a cobbler... I think I told you that. My mother would bake some things and sell them to neighbors."
<Kent> "Right. I forgot. So, was it just you and your parents then, or did you have sisters and brothers?"
<Kheldar> "Well, I had a brother who was a couple years younger than me, also a sister a few years younger than him. I also had another sister who was... only 6." Celeste winces a little.
<Kent> Jannot looks her over, "I'm sorry that you lost such a large and wonderful sounding family."
<Kent> Jannot will not ask any more questions... continuing to walk.
<Kheldar> She is content to walk in silence as well.
<Kheldar> As the day wears on and the sun begins to settle into the west. You notice up ahead that the ... well, I guess techincally it'd be called jungle, since it's a forest that's essentially tropical... seems to have not been cut down at all.
<Kent> Hm... jungle... tigers? 
<Kheldar> I looks like you may be coming to the end of the farming lands. You do notice as you come up over a rise another small village up ahead, not far from where the trees begin.
<Kent> "You know, maybe we had better not wait until tomorrow for those supplies." Is it evening now? 
<Kheldar> The sun is very near to setting.
<Kent> Jannot looks at Celeste, "Well, Anne, we might be able to have a slightly more comfortable bed tonight.."
<Kheldar> Celeste nods, "That would be nice, Jon, to have a bed before we head out into the wilds."
<Kent> Jannot agrees, "I won't object to that." though he thinks back and recalls that for sleeping on the ground, we awoke oddly refreshed...
<Kheldar> Well, more or less.... You have been tired today...
<Kent> I'm sure... having only 4 hours of sleep and all.
<Kent> we continue into the town, but before entering the populated area Jannot moves to hold Celeste's hand.
<Kheldar> She nods, but doesn't say anything.
<Kent> She nods... in response to his taking her hand?. hm. ok.
<Kheldar> Yes, as if recognizing why you took her hand.
<Kent> well, at least he's got a good premise...
<Kheldar> Now, it's not a firm grip by any means, but yes, you have her hand... 
<Kent> Oh. well, I guess you can't expect the moon...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> ... the town.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> The two of you head in. By the time you reach the first houses... err... well... buildings, the sun has set, and twilight is on you.
<Kheldar> The homes are very small and crude, like the others you've seen during the day, but there is light coming from some of them, and there does seem to be a couple more regular type buildings near the center.
<Kent> We'll continue...
<Kheldar> As you get closer, you spot a store, and actually, what appears to be an inn of sorts.
<Kent> Is it the only one... of course it is...
<Kheldar> Yep, looks like.
<Kent> We will approach the inn and enter.
<Kheldar> The place is somewhat small by your city-born standards, but it is cheerily lit, and there are a few people there in a common room eating and laughing.
<Kent> Hm. Well, that's good. Is there a counter with a ...
<Kheldar> Well no, but there is a bar-like place in the common room.
<Kheldar> In addition, a young girl in her teens spots the two of you and comes in the entrance area from the common room.
<Kheldar> "Oh, you two do long like you've had a long day. Can I offer you supper, and perhaps a room?"
<Kent> Jannot clears his throat, "Well, yes. How much will a room here cost for the night?"
<Kheldar> "Only two copper for dinner and a room for the two of you to have for yourselves."
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "We'll take it, thank you. Can we put our things up before having supper?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, yes. Here, I'll show you the room." She beckons for you to follow her, and she heads up the stairs.
<Kent> Jannot looks over to Celeste, "Well, Anne, what do you think?"
<Kheldar> Celeste nods and half whispers, "Sounds ok." She seems just a little nervous.
<Kent> Jannot heads up after the friendly ... host.
<Kheldar> maid?
<Kheldar> maiden I guess... 
<Kheldar> Right, upstairs are the sleeping quarters. There are a couple large rooms which contain a number of bunk beds. She leads you past those to a small room which she pushes open.
<Kheldar> "You can get a key from Kallick when you get something to eat. He's the one preparing food."
<Kent> Oh.... oh good. "Okay then, thank you very much...
<Kheldar> The girl smiles and heads back down the stairs.
<Kent> Jannot will enter the room ... what's it lok like?
<Kheldar> The room is fairly small, but it does contain a double bed, a rack for hanging outer garmets, a chest, and a small table next to the bed.
<Kent> After Celeste moves into the room, Jannot will shut the door.
<Kent> Is there a window?
<Kheldar> Yes, there is... There are curtains made of a rough material over the window, but there is a hook and strap to hold them open.
<Kent> Jannot will go to the window and check to see if it's secure in it's frame.
<Kheldar> It seems pretty secure. It has a real thick glass, and opens outwards. There is a latch on the inside which keeps it closed and secure.
<Kent> and... it locks?
<Kent> Is this on the ground floor or is there an upstairs? the wall of the window... vertical, or built in to the roof? ... so no easy access from outside ... without a ladder.
<Kheldar> Nope, it's on the second (top) floor.
<Kheldar> Vertical.
<Kheldar> It doesn't look like anyone would be able to get in easily.
<Kent> good Jannot puts his bag on the table. "I think I like this place."
<Kheldar> Celeste has already set hers down on the chest, which she has opened, looked inside, and closed again.
<Kent> Jannot looks at her... "something wrong?"
<Kheldar> "It's certainly small..."
<Kheldar> "Well... and there's only, well... just one bed... Which I guess makes sense.. um... for a married couple."
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "Don't worry. you take the bed. I'll sleep on the floor... two blankets will be plenty of cushion..."
<Kheldar> "Oh Jan... Jon, you don't mind do you?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "Just as long as the field mice don't hog the pillow." 
<Kheldar> "Oh, I *hope* they don't have mice here."
<Kheldar> "Thank you."
<Kent> Jannot thinks to himself - it would appear that Celeste is used to things being fairly comfortable... but then so is he... and he forgets it... mostly.
<Kheldar> It occurs to you that the only reason this inn is even as nice as it is, is that it caters to people traveling through...
<Kent> "Sure. " right.
<Kent> Now Jannot moves to the door - does it lock? oh yeah... get a key from the fellow doling out food... is it decent?
<Kheldar> Yes, there is a pretty basic lock.
<Kheldar> Well, it's functional. You'd be concerned in the city, but on the other hand, theives are probably not such a problem out here.
<Kent> okay. Jannot opens the door and looks into the frame of the door - does the frame look like anyone's tried to force the door open? scrape marks, repaired sections?
<Kheldar> "Is anything wrong, Jon?"
<Kheldar> There don't seem to be any signs of forced entry.
<Kent> Jannot closes the door and looks up. "Nope. Everything looks okay. I thought to look at the door just to make certain that there wasn't anything wrong with the lock ... or if anyone had tried to break in through the door. Nothing there, apparently. "
<Kheldar> "Oh! Right. I wouldn't have thought of that."
<Kheldar> Suddenly, from downstairs, you hear an increase in the voices. Not yelling, but just like a few more people started talking at once.
<Kent> Hm. To think of it, Jannot was wearing a sword, did he happen to notice if anyone else in the room was also armed?
<Kheldar> You don't recall seeing anyone else with a weapon.
<Kent> Jannot will remove his sword and place it against the clothes rack - "That'd likely be more of a hinderance than a help if I ended up needing it... I'm going to go down for dinner... do you want to come or stay up here?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, I'm pretty hungry. Let's go eat."
<Kent> Jannot thinks, "You know, until I get a key for this room, maybe we should keep the money with us... just to be safe."
<Kheldar> actually... you can lock the door and shut it behind you when you leave. It's a spring latch.
<Kent> We just won't be able to open the door back up until we get a key... Um... This place seems pretty decent, right?
<Kheldar> true, true.
<Kheldar> Well.. in what sense? Seems nice and homey. Seems a little crude and such, but maybe not considering the state of the other buildings in the village.
<Kent> The people downstairs, do they seem ... friendly or unfriendly? well, we will still take the money in the purse with us, but perhaps leaving the money in the bread loaf is good enough.
<Kheldar> Oh yes, definitely a friendly atmosphere.
<Kent> "Let's go eat then, I guess, Anne."
<Kheldar> She nods and steps out with you.
<Kent> Jannot WILL lock the door and let it shut, even though it feels a bit odd...
<Kent> and they proceed downstairs.
<Kheldar> [making sure to cover all the details, eh?  Oh, did I mention the wall around this village?  ]
<Kent> well, Jannot is the nervous sort.
<Kent> Ah ha ha ha.....
<Kheldar> So, the two of you head down stairs.
<Kent> there's no wall, right? okay.... fiend...
<Kheldar> [yes, there's no wall]
<Kheldar> [you mispelled friend there... 
<Kent> uhh.. oh. why I think you're right....
<Kent> An oversight, I'm sure...
<Kheldar> riiiight
<Kheldar> So, you guys head downstairs.
<Kheldar> It looks like there are about a half dozen more people in the common room now. The apparently newcomers are still standing, chatting with a couple people at one table.
<Kent> Jannot will only glance at them, what sort do they seem to be? Oh wonderful.human? All men? weapons?
<Kheldar> They look... hmm... well, they aren't farmers, and they aren't warriors, and they aren't lords, and they aren't... um... fishermen.
<Kheldar> Oh, yes, human.
<Kheldar> You couldn't really guess their occupation, but they do appear to have been traveling.
<Kheldar> All men. One has a sword, and is wearing some leather armor. He's standing more in the back of the group talking to the men at the table.
<Kent> hm.
<Kent> so they are travellers apparently. Lets continue to the dining area...
<Kheldar> They're talking to the people at the table like they know each other.
<Kheldar> You move over to the ... bar (I suppose you'd call it). There is an open doorway behind it that leads back into a kitchen.
<Kent> Is there anyone attending it?
<Kheldar> Not at the moment.
<Kent> How is Celeste doing?
<Kheldar> Celeste is ok. She's looking around at people at lot, but seems to be ok. In particular, she seems to be eyeing the newcomers with the swordsman in their midst.
<Kent> Jannot will move up close to Celeste, up to her ear, "Now, now, Anne, don't stare. It's not polite."
<Kent> and he draws back and smiles.
<Kheldar> "Sorry," she whispers back and quickly turns her attention elsewhere.
<Kheldar> A man suddenly comes out bearing a pair of plates with something steaming. He sets them on the counter, grabs a small hand bell and bangs it once against the counter.
<Kheldar> Then he turns to the two of you. "You two just get a room from Yentil?"
<Kheldar> He holds out a hand about... yea high, perhaps young girl height.
<Kent> Ha ha... yentil....
<Kent> "Oh, yes. we did. She told us it was 2 coppers for a room and dinner."
<Kheldar> "That's right." He pulls out a key ring and fishes through it.
<Kent> Jannot fishes out the purse and gets out the two copper that he has, handing them over to the man.
<Kheldar> He's a fairly large man, speaks somewhat loudly, and seems somewhat gruff.
<Kheldar> At last he pulls a key off the ring, slaps it on the counter next to your coins, and picks those up.
<Kheldar> "I suppose you're wanting something to eat now then?"
<Kent> Jannot Looks at him, "Thank you. Yes. What is the meal tonight?"
<Kheldar> He grins at you. "We've got ... beef, and... beef." He chuckles. "I suppose we could find some fish for you too. Might cost you a little more though."
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "Well, you have two of my favorite dishes, then. "
<Kheldar> He grins and gives a rough guffaw.
<Kheldar> "Right."
<Kent> "Do we just sit or ..."
<Kheldar> "You have a seat somewhere." During this conversation, Yentil (apparently) has showed up and grabbed the two plates from the counter, she heads over to drop them off at a table.
<Kent> Jannot nodds to the man and looks to Celeste, "Do you care where we sit, Anne?"
<Kheldar> She points, "Over there, next to the wall?"
<Kent> How big is the room anyways?
<Kheldar> The room has a fireplace at one end (currently lit, for lighting), and holds about... 8 tables.
<Kent> Where is the door and the counter... and the stairs?
<Kheldar> The doorway to the entry way (where the stairs and front door are located) are off on your right (from where you stand at the counter). To your left is the fireplace, located on the shorter of the two wall lengths.
<Kent> "Okay, good enough for me." we go sit.
<Kent> ... taking up the key of course.
<Kheldar> As you are heading to sit, one of the newcomers calls out to the man who gave you the key. "Kallick? We're going to stable there horses and then we'll be in. Put some plates together, will you?"
<Kheldar> Kallick waves them off, and the newcomers leave the common room.
<Kent> okay.
<Kent> Being a merchant himself, does Jannot see any signs that one of the party is likely a merchant?
<Kheldar> I'm not exactly sure what kinds of signs you might expect to see...
<Kent> Clothing style... perhaps jewelry.
<Kheldar> Hmm... Nothing stands out.
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> Jannot and Celeste have their seats.
<Kent> ... what wall was she pointing to?
<Kheldar> on the same wall as the counter, down nearer to the fireplace was an empty table.
<Kent> ok.
<Kheldar> It doesn't take long before your meals are ready, and Yentil delivers them.
<Kheldar> "Do you care for a drink?"
<Kheldar> "Kellick brews a pretty fine ale..."
<Kent> Great. I'm sure that the drinks are extra, eh? Jannot looks to Celeste, "Do you want something?"
<Kheldar> She whispers back, "Just something wet, watered ale..."
<Kent> Jannot looks to Yentil, "Sure, just two ... soft-drinks."
<Kent> [that ok?  Not asking for a pepsi or anything.]
<Kheldar> Right, essentially water with a little additives to keep you healthy.
<Kent> Right.
<Kheldar> She smiles, leaving the two of you alone briefly until she returns with a pair of mugs, which she sets down in front of you.
<Kent> Jannot looks at her and smiles thanks, picking the drink up to have some.
<Kheldar> She smiles back and leaves you alone.
<Kent> Jannot takes a swallow and places the mug back down. How near are they to other people?
<Kheldar> Oh, there are a pair of farmers (apparently) at the next table over from yours. They looked you over when you sat down, gave a friendly nod, then minded their own business.
<Kent> Good enough. Jannot looks at Celeste and gives her a smile and tries to communicate through expression that she should relax a little.
<Kheldar> She gives a little grin, and begins to eat.
<Kent> Good enough. digging in to the beef...
<Kheldar> It's pretty good actually. A hearty meal, with potatoes and some vegetables mixed in.
<Kent> good.
<Kheldar> Ah, a little later, eight men come in through the front door, and take a table in the corner on the other side of the fireplace. Make that two tables, since one is not quite enough. They shove two together, and soon, Yentil starts bring out food and drinks.
<Kent> okay. then they'll likely be there for a while after Celeste and Jannot finish their food.
<Kheldar> Likely so. They're relaxed, talking and joking. They're also a little loud, and you gather from what you overhear that they're headed south.
<Kent> DOH!
<Kent> Oh well.
<Kent> Maybe they have news of the road North.
<Kheldar> Celeste keeps pretty quiet. Eating, and looking at you.
<Kent> Jannot will continue eating. Jannot will try to make light conversation with Celeste, "So sweetie, the room looked nice enough. I hope it's more comfortable than that place last night."
<Kheldar> She nods.
<Kent> Hm. Jannot chuckles. I guess I'll have to ask her about this reticence upstairs...

<Kheldar> Next week the two of you (presumably) head out into the jungle.
<Kent> Yeah... jungle... this jungle - are there tigers and poisonous snakes and pigmies and such?
<Kheldar>  There can be... Of course, there might also be elves too...
<Kheldar> heh... of course, the jungle is a little thinner down this close to the sea...
<Kent> Huh... Jungle elves... right. Okay. But really, Jannot would likely know of animals in the near jungled areas... What are the likely dangers facing our two adventurers?
<Kheldar> Yes, some. From your business dealings. There are tigers and the like. Fortunately, you're still relatively close to inhabited areas, so most of the more concerning animals are prone to avoid humans. Further inland might be a different story.
<Kent> Allright. I suppose that's something to worry about next week.

Next time... A Night at the Inn


----------



## AStott (Dec 18, 2002)

*Session 12: A Night at the Inn*

<Kheldar> As I recall, you'd just finished dinner.
<Kheldar> Or were finishing dinner. The travelers were sitting at another table, and Celeste was not in a talkative mood.
<Kent> okay. I imagine that the fellows that came on what appears to be a trade caravan of sorts are going to hang out for a time.
<Kheldar> That might make sense.
<Kent> If they're still eating and carousing... then Jannot looks over to Celeste. Is she still eating?
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> Finish up dinner and head upstairs, or do you have anything in mind?
<Kent> Ok... um... Well, Jannot waits until they're both done eating.
<Kheldar> Right. The group over at the other table seems to be enjoying themselves. You'd guess they're enjoying some real food after a stretch of traveling.
<Kheldar> After a bit, the two of you have both finished eating.
<Kent> After finished eating, and Celeste is done eating, He'll go ahead and go upstairs to talk to Celeste a little bit.
<Kheldar> Right. The two of you head up.
<Kent> After entering and lighting a candle (since it's dark) He approaches Celeste. "so, did you enjoy dinner?" He's just trying to get her to start talking.
<Kheldar> "It was ok. I'm just nervous Jannot... I'm afraid people may be looking for... you."
<Kent> Jannot nodds in affirmation to her. "That's a very valid concern. But I don't think that we need to be that worried about it just yet. For example, "Jannot sits down on the bed to relax a little, "did you notice that caravan of people that came in?"
<Kheldar> She nods and sits down on the bed next to you.
<Kent> He goes on, "Well, they were talking quite a bit and I overheard that they were coming from the North. Now that means that they haven't been through Zuqar so they won't likely be aware of the situation in Zuqar, let alone looking for us." He pauses to let her absorb it.
<Kheldar> "Yes, but what if the guards in Zuqar are asking about us? They're sure to remember us, aren't they?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles. "Well, maybe, but the city guard are looking for me, not a couple of newlyweds moving north to live near family. Right?"
<Kheldar> "Well, I suppose. I'll still be happier once we get further away from Zuqar."
<Kent> "Yeah, so will I. However, I think that we should talk to them to at least get a feel for what the road North is going to be like for us. And if I go by myself, then a single man travelling might be more in line with any questions that the city guard might ask. If you come with me then that's like... misdirecting their stories... or memories. What do you think?"
<Kheldar> She straightens up just a little. "Ok, Jon. I'll be you loving wife for the evening."
<Kent> Jannot smiles. "Excellent." He stands up, a little tickled by the situation, but he gets over himself.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> "Lets go down then, and see what the nice men from the north can tell us." and he offers her his arm as he opens the door.
<Kheldar> She stands and takes your arm gracefully.
<Kent> Jannot's liking this... and they head down the stairs.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Things are essentially unchanged since you left.
<Kent> Jannot looks over the group of guys, are they in the middle of eating or are they finished and just carousing now?
<Kheldar> Oh, they're essentially still eating, but it's eating and talking and laughing and such, not serious eating.
<Kent> Is there a stand-out leader?
<Kheldar> Not particularly so, although the man who addressed Kallick might be a likely suspect.
<Kheldar> Celeste, walking closely by your side stumbles over something on her way across the room and clutches at you to keep from falling. She gives you a quick embaressed smile.
<Kent> Jannot will walk over toward the fellow with a congenial smile. Jannot chuckles and looks back, to see what she stumbled on.
<Kheldar> Looks like she clipped a chair or something. Harmless, but inconvenient.
<Kent> okay. Nothing then.
<Kent> Jannot does continue to the fellow.
<Kheldar> [someone made a crit failure on a certain roll...]
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> [HA!]
<Kheldar> doh!
<Kent> what kind of skill roll was that? Walking? Hm.]
<Kheldar> [I'm not saying anything except she was doing her best to play her part.]
<Kheldar> As you draw near the table, a couple men look up at you and nod pleasantly. There are eight of them there as you might recall.
<Kent> Jannot will address one of them. "Excuse me, but did I hear correctly that you came travelling the road from the North?"
<Kheldar> The one you guessed as the leader replies. "That's right." He nods to Celeste. "Ma'am".
<Kent> Does Celeste respond at all?
<Kheldar> You presume so, catching a smile and some movement out of the corner of your eye.
<Kent> "Great, well, my wife and I are travelling up to some of her family and I was wondering what the road was like."
<Kheldar> "Well, we did have a spot of trouble at one point south of Lagan."
<Kheldar> "We were jumped by a hungry pack of felots, but we managed to drive them off."
<Kheldar> Felots are a large member of the feline family.
<Kheldar> "Other than that, we didn't really have any problems. Did you come through Zuqar?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Yes. the city seemed a bit... uptight. They've turned to questioning everybody about their business and such. I think that there's been problems."
<Kheldar> The man turns to one of his fellows and raises and eyebrow at him, then turns back to you. "We'd heard of some problems there, but weren't really sure what to make of the stories. Do you think it's anything serious? Or just temporary?"
<Kent> Jannot shrugs his shoulders. "I'm not sure. But it seemed like they had at least twice as many guards on the streets than was necessary... and their uniforms looked different." Jannot lets them suck on that for a bit.
<Kheldar> He thinks for a bit. We brought some fine pottery with us, but if there's some kind of disturbance, perhaps we'd better bypass Zuqar and move on to Illan or Choco... What do you think?"
<Kent> Jannot honestly considers it. "Well, the city is still a city. I'm sure that pottery will be just as marketable now as ever."
<Kheldar> He nods, but doesn't seem completely convinced.
<Kent> He adds, "Though the populace did seem a bit on edge. It's really your call."
<Kheldar> "Of course. I think I'll keep my eyes open."
<Kheldar> "Are you two traveling with anyone?"
<Kent> Jannot looks around a bit. Are there any open places at the table?
<Kheldar> Nope. In fact, they had to make room for an extra chair or two to fit everyone around.
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "No, we're travelling alone. I was a bit disappointed when I heard you were heading south rather than North... Do you know of anyone also travelling North?"
<Kheldar> He shakes his head. "I'm afraid not. We're in this on our own."
<Kheldar> He looks you over, and then shrugs. "I suppose you might be able to take care of yourself, but if you'd like some friendly advice, it might be wise to wait until another group comes up this way..."
<Kent> Jannot agrees with the fellow, "Yeah. you're likely right about that. Tell me this, were you travelling at foot pace or horse pace?"
<Kheldar> He grins at you. "Walked the whole way from Miraj, we did. And let me tell you, it'll be nice to sleep in a halfway decent bed tonight."
<Kent> "How long will it take on foot to get to Shershel?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, we left three mornings ago from Shershel."
<Kent> "Great. well, thank you for the information. Is there anything else that you think we might need to know heading that way?"
<Kheldar> He shrugs, "Not really. Thanks for the tip about Zuqar."
<Kent> Jannot smiles. "Sure thing. Hope your trip proves safe and profitable."
<Kheldar> He nods in thanks.
<Kent> Janniot turns ad heads back up to the room.
<Kheldar> Celeste seems a little more relaxed than before.
<Kent> After entering the room and shutting the door, Jannot will look back to Celeste. "See my dear Anne, that wasn't so bad, was it?" He smiles and sits down again on the bed.
<Kheldar> She smiles in response, "No, you were right. It wasn't that bad." She gives a big yawn.
<Kent> Oh yeah. Jannot remembers. she's going to get a better nights sleep than he is.
<Kheldar> especially if you stay awake all night dreaming... 
<Kent> Well, Jannot stands up and goes over to the ... heh... sack of belongings and pulls out the book that they were reading through. Does it happen to be his favorite book? You know, the one about the dwarves and elves teaming up to battle that strange human city?
<Kheldar> Yes, I recall the book. I'm not sure, your call, I'm not positive that you'd use that for teaching purposes, but whatever...
<Kent> Excellent.... err... hm. Sure. That's his favorite, so that's the one he'd use.
<Kheldar> Ok.
<Kent> He picks up the book and turns to Celeste. "So... what do you think?"
<Kheldar> She looks at you and the book and sits down on the bed. "I don't know, I'm kind of tired tonight."
<Kheldar> [heh]
<Kent> DOH!
<Kent> Jannot hangs his head but smiles. "Allright. it's up to you. I'll read a while before sleeping tonight regardless."
<Kheldar> "It's been a long day of walking Jon. And tomorrow will be long too, if we're going to leave. We both need sleep I think."
<Kent> How late is it really?
<Kheldar> Oh, it's probably a few hours after sundown.
<Kent> OH? I didn't think it was that late. Hm.
<Kent> "Yeah, likely you're right." and with that Jannot places the book on the night stnad and moves to pull the blankets out of the sack and make a comfortable-er spot on the floor.
<Kheldar> She "putters" around a bit, then, "Jon, would you mind giving me a moment?"
<Kent> Jannot looks at her. "A moment?" He looks confused.
<Kheldar> She waves you towards the door. "I'll call you back in a bit."
<Kent> Understanding dawns on his face. "Oh, okay. Sure. I'll actually take this opportunity to ask about a bath."
<Kheldar> She nods.
<Kent> Jannot proceeds out the door and make sure that she locks it behind him. He then goes down stairs and asks Kellick ... or the nice barmaid about a bath.
<Kheldar> You spot Yentil first. She gives a somewhat apologetic smile. "I'm afraid not, sir. Although we could probably find something to make do if you would like.."
<Kent> "No that's okay. Thank you." and with that Jannot goes back up to the room.
<Kent> Jannot will knock on the door softly ad call in. "Anne? can you let me in?"
<Kheldar> "Just a second, Jon." You hear some movement inside the room.
<Kent> Man, he thinks, how much time does she need?
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Pretty soon, "Ok, Jon, you can come back in."
<Kent> He tries the door.
<Kheldar> It's still locked, of course. You have the key, of course.
<Kent> Thought so. Oh. I didn't realize that. Jannot enters and locks the door behind him once inside.
<Kheldar> Celeste is tucked into the bed, with a content smile on her face. The blankets on the floor are turned back for you.
<Kent> Jannot will look at her for a second and wonder to himself why she'd be so content now... strange.
<Kheldar> "Oh Jon, this is so much better than last night." She grins.
<Kent> HM!
<Kent> Jannot smiles and looks at her. "Yeah. I have to agree. There'll be fewer tree roots digging in to you..."
<Kheldar> [better hope the neighbors don't overhear...  ]
<Kent> [they ARE newlyweds...]
<Kheldar>  Ok, moving on...
<Kent> [aww... so we have to?]
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> After a moment Jannot will move over to the blankets on the floor. "Thanks for arranging them for me." Though he does kinda wish that the bed were ... an option.
<Kheldar> "Thanks for letting me have the bed, Jon." She smiles sweetly at you.
<Kent> Jannot laughs. "Now, how could I say no to that smile?" And he moves ... is there a chair in the room?
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> how convenient. Jannot will look around. Is there any indication of any clothing that she may have removed?
<Kheldar> Not that you can see.
<Kent> Hm. Not even shoes? 
<Kheldar> Nope.
<Kent> well, Jannot will sit on the floor and take his shoes and shirt off. setting them aside. "I asked about a bath, but they don't have any facilities... can't say that I'm surprised really."
<Kheldar> "Unless you count the horse trough?" She giggles.
<Kent> Jannot chuckles. "Well, you're in a fine mood now aren't you?"
<Kheldar> She yawns again.
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head amd moves to blow out the candle.
<Kheldar> She smiles up at you. "Good night, Jon."
<Kent> Before blowing it out, it does occur that his sword should be on the floor near him while he sleeps. Just in case.
<Kheldar> Right. Check.
<Kent> "Leaning over the candle so the light illumines his face he smiles at her once more and says, "Good night, Anne. sleep well." and blows it out. at which point he crawls onto the blankets to sleep.
<Kheldar> You fall asleep quickly, your body tired out from a long day of walking.
<Kent> I'd imagine so.
<Kheldar> You wake the next morning to light coming in the window. Nothing seems to have been disturbed. All is quite, and Celeste is still asleep.
<Kent> Jannot will rise and look out the window. what's the view like?
<Kheldar> The view is mostly of the jungle to the north. You can see parts of the village. There are some people up and about, doing early morning farm chores and the like.
<Kent> Jannot will re-dress and relax a little while by reading a bit.
<Kheldar> A bit later, you hear some movement, and Celeste stirs a little, glancing out the window.
<Kent> Ah yes... did she shift while she slept at all? 
<Kheldar> [dirty man]
<Kent> [no... just a man]
<Kheldar> [oh, right]
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Sorry to disappoint, but she's still well tucked in.
<Kent> of course. Of course.
<Kent> As she stirs, Jannot will close his book and watch her.
<Kheldar> She shifts in bed a bit, then turns over and spots you. Then smiles and says sleepily, "Did you sleep well?"
<Kent> "I suppose so. It's no worse than the place we stayed the night before." and he smiles. "You?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, I slept so well. I think I'm actually ready to walk some more."
<Kent> "That's good, because I mean to do quite a bit of it today." Jannot stands and puts the book in the sack. "Um... I guess you'll be wanting some more... privacy, " he pauses, " so I will go downstairs and ask about a breakfast. How's that sound?" He approaches the bed and squats down.
<Kheldar> "Thanks, Jon. That sounds good."
<Kent> "Anything else?"
<Kheldar> "Could you see if you can find some water and a bowl?"
<Kent> He smiles. "Sure. One wash Basin. I'll try to find one." He stands and makes his way out and down the stairs.
<Kheldar> Actually, outside the room, you do find an empty basin with a pitcher of water...
<Kent> "Hm. well, what do you know?" Jannot grabs the bowl and pitcher and turns around to present his prizes to Celeste.
<Kheldar> "My, that was quick!" She grins. "Just leave them there on the table."
<Kent> Jannot makes his way over to the table ponderously... "And, when, pray tell, may the help wash and bathe , my lady?" he grins.
<Kheldar> "After all your chores are done." She grins.
<Kent> "Uh huh..." he mutters as he places the implements on the table. Making his way to the door he pauses and turns back to her. "I could help, you know." He smiles real big.
<Kheldar> "Shoo!" She motions you out the door.
<Kent> Jannot laughs and goes downstairs to find out about breakfast.
<Kheldar> [Sorry, the dice were not in your favor... or something]
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> [Heh! I wasn't thinking that you'd even SPARE the dice for that one... lol...]
<Kheldar> [You never know...]
<Kent> [that IS the truth...]
<Kheldar> [...yeesh, like your intentions aren't obvious...]
<Kent> [so MANY songs come to mind... never mind.]
<Kheldar> You make your way downstairs.
<Kent> So... who is attending the dining area this morning?
<Kheldar> Well, you find an older woman scrubbing the floor. Other than that... you don't see anyone.
<Kent> Jannot clears his throat. "Excuse me, where do I ask about breakfast?"
<Kheldar> She looks up... "Oh, hang on a second, I'll find Kallick. I think he can get you something." She gets to her feet and heads back into the kitchen area.
<Kent> Jannot will mosey on over that direction and take in the sights of the dining room.
<Kheldar> Pretty soon, you hear sounds of activity in the kitchen, and the woman comes back out. "Kellick is making some breakfast for you and the lady. It won't take long."
<Kent> The place is nice and (mostly) clean. There is early morning sunlight coming in through the windows
<Kent> "Oh, it'll be a few minutes I think. She's washing up and such." he says and smiles.
<Kheldar> "He said to mention that you'll need to have 5 tin handy for the breakfast." She moves back to her work.
<Kent> "Thank you. I appreciate it." and he nods to the woman and makes his way back up to the room.
<Kent> Do you have the amounts and locations of our money handy?
<Kheldar> Of course.
<Kent> Of course. 
<Kheldar>  You currently have (not in the loaf) 1s 2b.
<Kent> Jannot makes his way to the room and almost decides not to knock, but does...
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> You hear from inside, "Is breakfast ready?"
<Kent> "Uh, well, it'll be ready in a few minutes... can I come in?" he says quietly.
<Kheldar> "Do you need something?"
<Kent> "Well, I'd like to clean up a little myself. Also breakfast won't be free..."
<Kheldar> "Oh... Just give me a little longer. I'm almost done."
<Kheldar> [women and getting ready... yeesh]
<Kent> "okay."
<Kent> Jannot stands there, thinking to himself that there needs to be a way that they can try to seem more like a married couple to anyone watching... meaning that a husband wouldn't be waiting OUTSIDE while his wife were
<Kheldar>  Very true...
<Kheldar> [maybe the wife is mad at you...]
<Kent> Are there any other customers or whatnot within sight? Wouldn't want to be seen standing outside the door... wow, no excuses... 
<Kheldar> Nope. The other doors are shut.
<Kent> Jannot waits.
<Kent> "Honey, the food will get cold..."
<Kheldar> After what seems like... FOREVER! The door opens and Celeste is there, wearing something different from yesterday, her spare set of clothing that she brought.
<Kheldar> "You're always in such a hurry, Jon."
<Kent> "Well, like I always say, the world wont turn itself." He grins and holds out his arm for her.
<Kheldar> She locks the door, pulls it shut and takes your arm.
<Kent> "Hey, do we have some money to pay for breakfastr?"
<Kheldar> She hands to your the purse she'd brought with her from the room. "There should be plenty."
<Kent> Jannot looks inside, is there something small in there? Good. Jannot smiles and goes down to the eatery.
<Kheldar> Well, you've got a silver and two bronze... Easy enough for Kellick to change for a bronze I'm sure.
<Kheldar> When you get down there, the older woman is no longer around, but Kellick is lounging in the doorway to the kitchen. "Ah, you two are up and ready to go eh? Your breakfast should be ready in a moment. If that is..." He taps the counter significantly.
<Kent> Janot smiles to him and pulls out a bronze and places it down
<Kheldar> Kallick picks up the coin and tucks it in a purse, pulling out and counting nine coppers and 5 tin. for you.
<Kent> Jannot gladly accepts and puts the change inthe purse. Then he picks a table out that has a view of the road.
<Kheldar> Kallick glances back in the kitchen briefly.
<Kheldar> He calls out to you. "You two headed out this morning?"
<Kheldar> Celeste seats herself at the table and waits for you.
<Kent> Jannot turns back to him. "Yeah, we thought so." Jannot steps closer over to him. "Do you know of anyone else travelling north that might consider travelling with us?"
<Kheldar> "Naw, not specifically, but we usually get someone every couple of days..."
<Kent> "Okay. well, couldn't hurt to ask."
<Kheldar> He shrugs and turns and goes back in the kitchen. You hear some clattering around back there.
<Kent> Jannot turns back toward Celeste and makes his way to the table, seating himself.
<Kheldar> She smiles at you, and goes back to looking out the window.
<Kent> Is there anything happening outside?
<Kheldar> Other than the normal early morning village things, nope.
<Kent> "I was hoping that there might be some other people travelling North that we could travel with... safety in numbers you know, but it may just be us."
<Kheldar> "If we could trust them..." She gives you a little bit of a forced grin.
<Kent> Jannto looks at her and smiles a little. "I'm not quite convinced yet that everyone in the world is out to get us, Anne. On the contrary, I think that most people are normal, just like you and me..."
<Kheldar> "Jon," she says quietly, "There's a GOD after you. I don't think he'll give up easily..."
<Kent> Jannot's smile fades away. He looks over toward the kitchen. Anyone?
<Kheldar> [wake up call... heh]
<Kheldar> Nope, no one.
<Kent> "You're right of course. I haven't forgotten. But if he were that powerful, with that much of a potent reach, would we have been able to escape notice this long? I'm not all that sure what to think of things, but I think that Qaran will also help us along as well."
<Kent> Jannot tries to talk in a hushed voice but still look comfortable and not... furtive.
<Kheldar> "I suspect that Qaran must have been protecting... us. But, what if this Kyten has a longer arm then Qaran..." She too keeps her voice low.
<Kent> Jannot shrugs. "One thing though. Not sure that it matters, but since we know what sort of ... individuals we're talking about, I think it's best that we not use ... their names."
<Kheldar> She nods. "I suppose you're right... You... don't think I'm being silly, do you?"
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot gives her an uncomfortable half grin. "No, I'm afraid that you're probably being just careful enough. Maybe I needed to be brought back to the reality of the situation..."
<Kheldar> Kallick shows up in the kitchen doorway carrying a pair of plates.
<Kent> Jannot looks to the food with a smile.
<Kheldar> Kallick makes his way over to the table and sets the plates down, probably just a little more firmly than needed. "Enjoy." He heads on back towards the kitchen.
<Kheldar> The plates carry a hearty breakfast of eggs, hashbrowns, gravy... Pretty tasty stuff.
<Kent> ... um. knowing that words are always chosen carefully... what was his mood?
<Kheldar>  Actually, pretty much what you've come to expect from him. He seems to be perpetually short tempered with everyone... 
<Kent> oh. okay.
<Kent> Allright. While a little unsettled, Jannot relaxes a little and eats... perhaps a little faster than normal.
<Kheldar> and... you FALL OVER DEAD! err... kidding.
<Kent> You are so N O T funny.
<Kheldar> The meal goes by quietly as the two of you finish up the meal quickly.
<Kent> After finishing the meal, Jannot looks over to Celeste and says, "Anne, why don't we get an early start on the day."
<Kheldar> She nods. "Sounds good to me." She finishes up the last of her food.
<Kent> Jannot leaves a tin tip for Kallick and makes his way up to the room.
<Kheldar> Celeste follows you up. She's already folded up the blankets and set them on the bed.
<Kheldar> She goes about checking the two sacks to make sure everything is ready to go.
<Kent> Jannot will look through the food and try to figure out how much food they have.
<Kheldar> Looks like you've got enough to last you through lunch tomorrow.
<Kent> yikes. Need food.
<Kent> "Okay, we need to buy 3 days of food for our travels up to Shershel. Don't let me forget on the way down." he smiles as he belts on his sword and makes sure that nothing was left behind. Guess he'll bathe some other time.
<Kheldar> She nods, hands you the heavier sack, and takes the other herself.
<Kent> Jannot jokingly Acts like the bag weighs a ton, grunting and dropping the bad to the floor.
<Kheldar> She grins a little. "Short honeymoon, huh? Shall we go?"
<Kent> "Yeah, but then again I hear that the honeymoon never really ends." He gives a half smile picking the bag up and moving to the door.
<Kheldar> "Certainly not for us if we're going to perpetually be 'newlyweds'."
<Kent> Jannot raises an eyebrow and just continues...
<Kheldar> As you guys head down the stairs, she tells you, "Don't forget to get some food for the trip..."
<Kent> Okay. gathered things... down the stairs... He smiles back at her. "Haven't forgotten yet, sweetie."

<Kheldar> Ok, I think I'm going to stop there because I have a couple questions.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> Okay.
<Kheldar> First of all, I think for future sessions we'll try to move along a little more and spend less time... uh... flirting...  Believe it or not, developing a relationship with Celeste is not the main point of this story... As much as Jannot would like.
<Kent> gr.... Oh... I know, but ... well, it seems like what he'd do, but Fine. Jannot will resign himself to a ... hopefully less eventful next couple of days of travel.
<Kheldar> Which leads into my second question... what are your plans with regards to Celeste... relationship-wise.
<Kheldar> Nothing says they have to be less... eventful, I just don't know that they all have to be roleplayed...
<Kheldar> Well, that and as fun as flirting with you goes... err... with your character that is... it can get... old. 
<Kent> I know what you mean though. You have a storyline in mind and that pertains to other events that you want to happen... but if I dilly-dally with Celeste then I'm ... putting the storyline on the back-burner.
<Kheldar> Actually, I don't have any problems with you taking off from the story line to dilly-dally with Celeste, if that what Jannot wants to do. No problems at all. I just think we've spent plenty of detail recently on that aspect...
<Kent> Alright.
<Kent> Okay, you feel that that detail should be ... less detailed. I understand.
<Kheldar> Hang on, let me share with you part of an e-mail from/with Sareth...
<Kheldar> Sareth: Yes, I've been snickering with e-vil glee at the discomfort and squirming I picture going on about that. [the Relationship]
<Kheldar> Me: Squirming from who? 
<Kheldar> Sareth: Go ahead. Tell me you have no trepidation whatsoever at the thought of having to handle the situation.
<Kheldar> Me:  Actually, I've got no problems. I know exactly how I'll handle it.
<Kheldar> Sareth: "Congradulations, yer married. Ok, the honeymoon passes, and you find yourself on the road a week later..."
<Kheldar> Me: Something like that.
<Kent> Ha hah ha...
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> Thought I'd share... It was funny.
<Kent> That's funny...
<Kheldar> My only point is that I really don't care to turn this game into a soap opera, if you get my drift. I'm getting close to having my fill of... stuff. 
<Kent> well... okay. Fine. I'll try to be a little less persistent... Fine. Fine. I can live with that.
<Kheldar> Now, I recognize the situation, and realize that Jannot and her would not get any less "intense", I'd just like to move a little more of it into the background.
<Kheldar> Sorry if I disappoint... 
<Kent> Well, to be honest, I really do enjoy interaction . How far into the Jordan Books are you?
<Kheldar> I'll keep it in mind and try to continue giving you the chance to interact with her in... interesting ways.
<Kheldar> I still haven't started the 4th book yet.
<Kent> Okay, you're plenty far along. I will freely admit that I enjoy the interplay of the characters that are 'interested' in each other. It just plain FUN!
<Kheldar> Oh, so do I, but that interplay is interspersed with other things happening too...
<Kent> Yeah...
<Kheldar> Anyway, back to my question... what are your intentions with Celeste...
<Kheldar> Has the thought of marriage entered his head at all?
<Kheldar> I mean for real... 
<Kent> Okay. Jannot really has no real intentions. He's not going to try to persue ... much, in the middle of a travel on the road while fleeing an avenging God. However, he's never had a serious relationship with a woman so he's ... perhaps getting a little infatuated. Perhaps that's a little strong of a word... but. Marriage? No.
<Kheldar> Ah, ok.
<Kent> He barely knows her. They've been together for... what. 5 days? WHAT?
<Kheldar> Actually, almost 2 weeks I think.
<Kheldar> There was almost a week gap in there while they were cleaning up the shop and doing busy work.
<Kent> Oh yeah. right. THose days kinda melted together... so... ten days then?
<Kheldar> I'd have to go back and count. I want to do that sometime and put up a timeline on the web site...
<Kent> whatever. It took me about 3 weeks before I kissed my wife-to-be... so there's time yet.
<Kheldar> heh... we won't talk about me...
<Kent> /// of course she didn't live with me at the time...
<Kheldar> Of course, you also weren't... almost 30? when you met her...
<Kheldar> My wife thinks relationships move more quickly at older ages (not that she's here now, we were just talking the other day)
<Kent> HA! There's that too... BUt that just means that he's accustomed to ... hm.
<Kent> Hm. She said that?
<Kheldar> Plus, there's a lot to be said for saving each others lives...
<Kent> Yeah... I'm thinking about something that may or may not happen in the near future ... perhaps after the next ... stressful event.
<Kheldar> Heh... sounds like a... stage fades to black moment.
<Kent> Hm... I'll have to think about that ... 
<Kheldar> Ok, I think I've got sort of a feel for where Jannot is coming from. I don't plan on roleplaying every day of their trip, but only highlights when something happens.
<Kheldar> I think we'll have to assume that they'll continue sharing with each other and opening up...
<Kheldar> Right, that's assumed.
<Kent> Yeah. that sounds fine... though Jannot WILL want to do things like... teach her to read... and talk... and... that sort of thing.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> and stuff... 
<Kent> HAAA Ha ha ha ha ....
<Kent> I don't forsee any big moves in the IMMEDIATE future. So breathe easy.
<Kheldar> Right. That's what I really wanted to know. The "infatuated" term is useful to me.


Next time... A Chill in the Jungle


----------



## AStott (Dec 18, 2002)

Well, that's it so far. I''ve caught up with all the sessions up to the current point. We should play this coming sunday (the 22nd), and the next session should be posted by tuesday or wednesday.

I'd love to hear some feedback from either of you two who are still reading...


----------



## peteyfrogboy (Dec 19, 2002)

I've gotten spoiled by the rapid fire posts so far, and I'm eagerly awaiting more! It's interesting to see the game in its entirety rather than through the recollection of someone who was there.

In case you're pandering to your audience, there are some of us out here who enjoy a good soap opera as much as a dungeon crawl.


----------



## AStott (Dec 19, 2002)

> I've gotten spoiled by the rapid fire posts so far, and I'm eagerly awaiting more! It's interesting to see the game in its entirety rather than through the recollection of someone who was there.



That's kind of why I left in a lot of the out-of-character comments. It just seemed like it added a lot to the reading experience to catch a bit of the undercurrents happening during play.


> In case you're pandering to your audience, there are some of us out here who enjoy a good soap opera as much as a dungeon crawl.



 I'll tell you, I really didn't plan a soap opera. Jannot is supposed to be saving the world (of course, not via a dungeon crawl). I can't say I'm disappointed with the direction things have headed, because really it's been quite fun. As you noted from the last session though, I hoping to balance out the focus a little by spending a little less time on the relationship with Celeste. We'll see how that goes.

I don't think that either my player or I really thought through some of the implications of trying to run an adventure with a character like Jannot. I recall a comment that went past, something to the effect that Kent said he'd never try to play a character like this again. It certainly makes it challenging for me to provide an interesting adventure hook when the main character would prefer to just peacefully run a tannery...


----------



## AStott (Dec 23, 2002)

Well, we played yesterday. Something... interesting happens to Celeste. More information coming, as soon as I get the log file tweaked.


----------



## AStott (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh yeah, my story hour... Funny how Christmas just drives things out of your head. Well, since it turns out we aren't playing today (Kent is traveling), I'll make an effort to get last weeks log posted here... that is, if I can tear myself away from the Fellowship of the Ring extras...


----------



## AStott (Jan 2, 2003)

*Session 13: A Chill in the Jungle*

<Kent> Oaky, since we'll need 3 days of food, On the way out, Jannot will try to get the attention of either Kallick or Yentil.
<Kheldar> Right, on your way down, you catch Yentil with an armload of bed sheets, headed out the door.
<Kent> "Excuse me, but would we be able to get food for the road here or should that be elsewhere?"
<Kheldar> She turns and cranes her head at you over the pile she's carrying. "Oh, um... you might talk to Kallick. He might be able to sell you something."
<Kheldar> "Did you sleep well?"
<Kent> Jannot nodds, "Yes, everything was rather nice. Thank you."
<Kent> With that Jannot will walk back toward the dining/kitchen area that Kallick seems to favor.
<Kheldar> "Oh good. I hope we'll see you back here again some time..."
<Kent> Jannot glances back to her, "Yes, perhaps so." and smiles. Though realistically he doubts he'll see the place again.
<Kheldar> Celeste stays and chats with Yentil while you head in.
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> You hear some banging back in the kitchen area.
<Kent> Jannot will approach the kitchen and wait a minute to see if Kallick notices him.
<Kheldar> You can see Kallick in there at a wash tub of some kind. He's scraping away at a pan.
<Kent> Jannot clears his throat.
<Kent> Gently.
<Kheldar> He doesn't seem to hear you.
<Kent> Ah. Louder, "Excuse me, Mister Kallick?"
<Kheldar> He turns, hands held up, dripping. "Eh? Oh. I thought you were finished up."
<Kent> "Oh we finished eating. Actually we're getting ready to leave. I wanted to thank you for the pleasant stay and the good food. But I was also wondering about perhaps getting some food for the road trip ahead of us."
<Kheldar> He grimaces, then shakes the excess water off his hands and wipes them on a grubby towel nearby.
<Kheldar> He stumps over your direction. "I suppose we might be able to do something. What exactly are you looking for?"
<Kent> Jannot moves in a little bit. "Well, we're only going to be between towns for a few days, so, perhaps something cured that doesn't necessarily have to be cooked or heated. And maybe bread..." and Jannot continues to describe normal travel food...
<Kent> Things that don't spoil quickly.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> "I can put something together. Are you leaving now?"
<Kent> "Well, soon. we were going to see if there were any others travelling North that we could group with. Other than that, yes."
<Kheldar> "I don't think you'll find anyone headed that way, or they probably would have been here last night."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Yeah, I suppose you're right."
<Kheldar> "Ok, well, let's say one silver for three days for you and your wife. Some salted beef, some bread and the like."
<Kent> A silver? that seems rather expensive.
<Kent> hm. Well, does Jannot think that that is a reasonable amount?
<Kheldar> Most likely. It's probably the salted beef that drives the price up. Fresh beef is cheaper, but... three days... in hot humid weather?...
<Kent> Yeah... well, Jannot thinks. How much money do they have left?
<Kheldar> Well, there is about nine and a half silver hidden in the bread, and just over one silver in your pouhc.
<Kent> Right. "Well, okay then. but for a silver, I hope that that's some pretty good beef." Jannot says with a smile pulling it out of the pouch.
<Kheldar> "I'll go put it together in a bundle for you." He stalks back into the kitchen.
<Kent> Jannot thanks him and walks back out to the dining area.
<Kheldar> Celeste is still in the entryway talking with Yentil.
<Kent> Jannot won't go too close to them, but will try to hear what they're talking about.
<Kheldar> Sounds like its just ... chit chat, nothing of consequence.
<Kent> okay. Jannot will just wait.
<Kheldar> There is some giggling from the girls, but that's survivable.
<Kent> Jannot will glance over at them when they giggle. A bit nervous at what they're discussing.
<Kheldar> After a bit, Kallick pokes his head back out
<Kheldar> "Ah." He sets a cloth wrapped bundle on the counter.
<Kent> Jannot moves over to him.
<Kent> "Thanks for the hospitality." and moves to shake his hand.
<Kheldar> "Yeah, well..." He awkwardly sticks his hand out and gives you an overly strong shake.
<Kent> "We'll be seeing you on the way back." and with a smile Jannot picks up the bundle and makes to leave.
<Kheldar> "Good." He heads back into the kitchen.
<Kheldar> As you approach the girls, they look over at you. They smile at each other, the Celeste says, "Oh, ok. I know what you mean... Looks like it's time to go though."
<Kent> Jannot slows... "Um... something I should be aware of?" he says with slight concern and a touch of humor.
<Kheldar> Yentil gives you a twinkling smile and heads out the door. Celeste smiles and comes to you. "Oh, just girl talk. You got the food then?"
<Kent> Jannot shows it to her as he stuffs it into his sack. "It's salted beef and such. It should be able to last us to shershel easily, since we still have a little left from before." Shouldering the sack.
<Kheldar> That should give you enough all told for perhaps 4 days of food each.
<Kent> Right.
<Kheldar> The two of you head out and begin walking north, up the road towards the jungle.
<Kent> A little ways from the inn, Jannot will speak without turning "So, what were you and Yentil talking about?"
<Kheldar> "Just talking. She's a nice girl. Kallick is her uncle, did you know that?"
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head and smiles a little.
<Kent> "Yoiu didn't say anything that might give the idea that we weren't married did you?"
<Kheldar> "Of course not... Jon. I told her we were on our way to visit my family up in Miraj."
<Kent> "Okay. I was just wondering. Sorry to pry." he smiles back to her.
<Kent> "That food cost a full silver. We'll have to be sure to be careful. If our journey turns out to be too long, we could eat ourselves to death."
<Kheldar> "Oh... Maybe when we reach Miraj or Freehold we can find some work."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. It dawns on him that they really don't have any strategy or plan other than get out of the area.
<Kheldar>  true
<Kent> "Perhaps we should think about that. I'm not sure what I could do other than what I've been trained to do for so long... but that might draw attention."
<Kheldar> "Do you think people in other cities are looking for tanners too? I just figured it was in Zuqar..."
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "I certainly hope not. If they are... we're going to have a rough time of it."
<Kent> "I can read and write. I could look for work as a teacher or a scribe of sorts... what about you? My wife, Anne?"
<Kheldar> "Well, I'm not sure..."
<Kent> Jannot chuckles. "We shouldn't be thinking about this sort of thing right now. It'll just lower our spirits and make the journey longer. The day is young, " he smells the air and looks at the sky... whats the weather like?
<Kheldar> "Perhaps when we reach Miraj, my relatives can help us some."
<Kheldar> Pretty much no change in the weather since recently.
<Kent> Jannot nodds, "Perhaps. You know, if there are problems other than in just Zuqar, we might not want to involve your family... or maybe only let them know that you have arrived with no mention of me. But like I said, the weather is clear and the air is fresh..."
<Kheldar> She nods. "We can see what things look like when we get there."
<Kent> "Right." Jannot forces a smile, though he's now got something new to worry about - what will they arrive to face at Shershel...
<Kheldar> So, you guys pass into the jungle. It's certainly different from walking through the fields around Zuqar. You have lots of shade now, although the air is definitely wetter.
<Kent> Have we seen any strange animals? or travellers for that matter.
<Kheldar> There are numerous bird calls, and you occasionally spot something skittering off through the trees along the ground.
<Kent> Hm. like snakes or not quick enough to catch a glance?
<Kheldar> No no, larger, like.. wild pig, yeah, that's it. Mostly just moving undergrowth though.
<Kent> Great.
<Kent> Hm.... tasty...
<Kent> Well, Jannot will check to make sure his sword is easy enough to draw if need be, but It's just nature - nothing to fear... much
<Kheldar> Around about a little before mid-day, you hear up ahead of you (out of sight through the trees), the sound of men's voices, and laughter.
<Kent> well.. is the road windy?
<Kheldar> Yes, somewhat. Some of the larger trees it was easier to move the "road" around.
<Kheldar> They're getting closer, and in fact, you spot some glimpses of movement up ahead through the trees.
<Kent> Jannot will stop and motion for Celeste to stop and he'll listen for a bit. Are they moving or stationary?...
<Kent> Hm... Do they sound (from their laughter) to be out of the ordinary? Menacing at all?
<Kheldar> Not that you can tell.
<Kent> Hear the sound of armor? Metal clanking or anything?
<Kheldar> You can hear something metalic, but you realize that they must have an animal of some kind pulling a cart or wagon.
<Kent> Well, they can't be afraid of everyone that comes down the road. After all, what would they do in heavy traffic? Jannot looks to Celeste and shrugs and starts walking forward again, but taking her hand in the process.
<Kheldar> The two of you continue forward, and after just a little bit, you see a pair of men coming towards you. They're at the head of a pair of oxen pulling a pretty fair sized wagon.
<Kheldar> They spot you quickly, and their talk dies out, though they continue moving forwards.
<Kent> Jannot sighs in relief.
<Kent> Jannot smiles to Celeste and then looks the wagon over. Is it just the two of the men and the wagon then?
<Kheldar> Nope, behind them comes another wagon of similar size. This one led by one man, and behind that is another pair of men.
<Kent> Ah, so it's a wagon train then.
<Kheldar> All five of the men are armed, although none appear threatening.
<Kent> good enough. As te two groups draw closer, JAnnot will step aside making sure that there is plenty of road space for the wagons to pass.
<Kheldar> The first man past nods in thanks and greeting, but doesn't say anything on his way by.
<Kent> As the second wagon draws up, Jannot will call up to him, "Hey there, how's the road up north?"
<Kheldar> "Not bad," he says. "No real problems." He continues moving by.
<Kent> Jannot nods to the fellow and will just wait untial they all pass.
<Kheldar> They head on by. After they're just a little past and moving into the trees behind you, you catch someone say something you can't make out, and the whole group of them burst out laughing.
<Kent> "Hm.' well, that was interesting."
<Kent> okay. Jannot looks over to Celeste and smiles, "Shall we continue?"
<Kheldar> She nods and the two of you continue.
<Kheldar> About an hour after you guys stopped for lunch, suddenly something unusual happens.
<Kheldar> Suddenly, Celeste cries out in apparent pain, stumbles, and drops to the ground.
<Kent> Jannot draws his sword and crouches and calls to Celeste "Are you okay?" He spins around looking for attackers.
<Kheldar> There is no response from Celeste. You don't spot anything out of the ordinary in the trees around you, although it occurs to you suddenly that it's completely quiet. No birds or anything seem to be making any noise.
<Kent> Jannot moves to Celeste, still looking around and tries to rouse her or see what's taken her down.
<Kheldar> She is lying on the ground, her eyes wide open. She seems to be shivering.
<Kent> Jannot looks her over, is she injured? is she breathing? Do her eyes track movement?
<Kheldar> You don't spot anything obvious. She is breathing.
<Kheldar> No, she stares straight up, not appearing to notice you.
<Kent> Jannot will examine her a little more closely, any darts or needles that may have been a projectile?
<Kheldar> No, but you realize that she is... COLD... If she stays like this, maybe you could have purchased some fresh meat! 
<Kheldar> Cold, as in literally ice-like temperatures.
<Kent> Uh... Jannot sheathes the sword. How far is he from the ocean? How far from the coast is the road at this point?
<Kheldar> You aren't sure. You haven't seen the ocean in a while.
<Kent> Jannot will use his hands to try to warm her face. "Oh Celeste, What's wrong?" Then he picks her up in his arms to try to warm her and mutters a prayer to Qaran to please help her...
<Kent> You don't seem to be warming her so much as she's cooling you.
<Kent> Really...
<Kheldar> As you pick her up though, there is suddenly... well, the trees around you light up as if there is suddenly a bright light somewhere around you.
<Kheldar> In fact, as you check around, you spot... little tendrils of pure light coming out of the tips of Celeste's fingers.
<Kent> How very interesting.
<Kent> Yowsers! Jannot is in shock, but still holds on to her. Is she still cold?
<Kheldar> Oh yes, definitely.
<Kent> Jannot will mutter the prayer for help again.
<Kent> ... and one for protection for himself as well.
<Kheldar> The light that comes from Celeste's fingers seems to puddle on the ground about you. You realize that your legs are beginning to feel a little cold, but you also notice that Celeste has start to shiver less.
<Kent> Wow, how odd. Jannot will stand up holding her.to him, trying to warm her as much as he can.
<Kheldar> Your arms are beginning to feel numb. The cold coming from her is really quite... amazing.
<Kheldar> Imagine cradling an ice sculpture...
<Kent> If he lets her go will she stand or is there any response from her?
<Kheldar> You haven't felt any response from here. Other than her shivers, which are now relatively far between, she is essentially limp.
<Kent> Limp? not frozen?
<Kheldar> No, not frozen. Limp.
<Kent> Jannot will hold on to her until his arms hurt with the cold. Until it feels like he's getting frost bite.
<Kent> And continue to pray for her... actually more like plead.
<Kheldar> The light has stopped coming from her fingers. It still continues to pool around the two of you, feeling something like a cold mist.
<Kheldar> She almost seems a little warmer.
<Kent> Jannot will start to try to talk to her. Ask her if she's okay.... any physical response?
<Kheldar> No, but you realize suddenly that she hasn't been blinking.
<Kent> Um... well, that would only alarm Jannot if she was conscious and she wasn't blinking...
<Kent> Jannot continues.
<Kheldar> After a bit, it does seem like she's warming up a bit. The light around you is beginning to fade somewhat.
<Kent> Wow. Jannot Begins thanking Qaran, but retains hold of Celeste.
<Kheldar> After a bit, the light has completely faded. A bit after that, Celeste has returned to a somewhat normal temperature, although she still is not... responding.
<Kent> Jannot will try to get a response from her. Shaking her. Trying to get her to follow hhim with her eyes. Is she stil breathing?
<Kheldar> Yes, she is still breathing. Slowly, and normally.
<Kent> Huh. How strange. Jannot has NO idea what's going on, but he looks around for an open area to try to put their things and bring Celeste off the road.
<Kheldar> You put your belongings next to a tree, and are just picking up Celeste to move her, when her eyes blink a couple times and her hand comes up to her head, "Whoah, did I trip or something?"
<Kent> Holding Celeste in his arms, Jannot just stares at her for a couple seconds. "Um... Yeah, you fell." He proceeds to carry her off the road to the belongings.
<Kheldar> "Did I black out?"
<Kent> He sets her down on her feet. making sure tha she can stand okay.
<Kheldar> She is a little unsteady, but seems to be ok.
<Kent> "Jannot still stares at her. "Well, I guess you did, but that may have been because you get ... um... well, cold enough to freeze the sea!" he says fairly gently.
<Kheldar> "I... oh no..." She doesn't exactly seem ... surprised.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Jannot steps back and sits down, looking at her. "Is this... normal for you?"
<Kheldar> She gingerly sits down, a few feet away.
<Kent> Jannot just continues to watch her.

<Kheldar> aaaand... enough for today...  
<Kent> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Kheldar> Kidding.
<Kent> .... oh boy do I have some choice words...
<Kheldar> [gm busting up laughing over here]
<Kent> man oh man... I WILL crawl right through this phone line...
<Kheldar> Do I look scared? You haven't managed to do that yet despite your numerous threats...
<Kent> .... psjdfj oikd; podkfosd alednk....
<Kheldar> ahem
<Kent> okay.

<Kheldar> She sighs a little, then says, "It hasn't happened in a long time."
<Kheldar> "It used to happen when I was a girl..."
<Kent> Jannot closes his mouth and thinks for a bit... "Are you a mage?"
<Kheldar>  good guess
<Kheldar> "No. My parents tried to find out what was happening to me. No one really knew, although of course they couldn't afford any who really might have known. As I got older, it just kind of... stopped happening."
<Kent> "Wow. Well... Um. Is there anything that I can do to help you when it happens? Have you ever tried to ... freeze things other than yourself?" In spite of himself he does smile a little.
<Kheldar> She gives you a rueful smile. "I doubt there's anything you can do but wait. It hasn't ever hurt me."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. 
<Kheldar> "When I was a little girl, I used to wish I could do things with magic, but I never could."
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "Boy, aren't we a pair. So all my... praying and warming... wouldn't help a thing, huh?"
<Kheldar> "That's not really true. It made you feel better. Made you feel like you were helping. That's important."
<Kent> Jannot laughs... "But now it just makes me feel a bit stupid." and he smiles.
<Kheldar> She sees to be completely serious, not smiling. "It's not stupid."
<Kent> "Oh. well. Okay then. Um, thank you. But, how often is this going to happen?"
<Kheldar> "I don't know. When I was younger, they were never more frequent than perhaps once every couple weeks."
<Kent> Jannot sighs to himself. "Have you ever had the ability to know when it was going to happen before it did?"
<Kheldar> She shakes her head. "I wish I did..."
<Kent> After a pause, Jannot asks, "Did your parents find out nothing about the ...phenomenon?"
<Kheldar> "Some... doctors thought I was cursed. Others mumbled something about strange blood. Most just shook their heads and didn't seem to know anything."
<Kent> Jannot stands up, "Well, you gave me quite a start there, but I suppose you're allright. There was also light coming from you. Like it was coming from inside you..."
<Kheldar> "Yes, pooling on the ground... I'm sorry, if I'd known, I would have warned you. It hasn't happened in such a long time."
<Kheldar> She nods, "we'd better get moving again. We were going to make good distance today..."
<Kent> Jannot looks her over and, satisfied that she's come to no harm, picks up his sack and smiles at her. "Well, I was afraid mostly that you were being hurt, but since you're fine..." 
<Kent> This little side adventure ... how long was it... 5 minutes?
<Kheldar> hard to guess, with the trees over head, but it felt like maybe between a half bell and a full bell all together.
<Kent> So, Jannot was holding on to an Ice Sculpture for ... 45 minutes?
<Kheldar> No, that counts the ... thawing time, and chatting, etc.
<Kent> okay. So we lost between half an hour to an hour.
<Kent> alright.
<Kent> Jannot mentions to her, "By the way, another thing I noticed when you became.... cold, was that the animal life around the area seemed to know that something was going on. The whole area just became silent... birds and all.
<Kheldar> "That's... interesting..."
<Kent> "Maybe what's happening to you is more than just inside you. dunno..."
<Kheldar> She quietly considers that.
<Kent> And they continue their travels.

<Kheldar> Yes... Now I think I'll call a halt. I need to prepare a couple things for next time.
<Kheldar> heh heh... Interesting events, eh?
<Kent> Um... yeah. That was wierd. Perhaps she's a mage and doesn't know it...
<Kheldar> From what you've heard, mages are made, not born. For the most part it just takes hard work (and perhaps a little innate talent).
<Kent> OH?
<Kheldar> Something like this is not something you've heard or read about.
<Kent> Okay. Didn't realize that. Nothing about... ice elementals? or fairies?
<Kheldar> Well, there are certainly tales about those kinds of things...
<Kheldar> Shoot, you could learn some magic if you had someone to teach you. Although you might not be real good with it.
<Kent> allright.... Okay. I'll bear that in mind.
<Kent> Boy. Just cuoldn't have the trip to Shershel be uneventful, eh?
<Kheldar>  Hey, do you really like the alternative of something like that happening ... say in the middle of the eating area at the last inn?
<Kent> well, that's what I'm (Jannot's) concerned about now...
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Maybe investing in a hand-drawn cart would be prudent.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> Just dip her in a bucket of water and sell off the ice for profit... takes care of your money worries...
<Kent> There's an idea. Nice ice for sale 10 cents a pail.

Next time... Fellow Traveler


----------



## AStott (Jan 6, 2003)

*Session 14: Fellow Traveler*

<Kheldar> So, It's getting on towards late afternoon that day, when you hear a deeper voice call out from behind you, "Ho there, what news?"
<Kent> Jannot turns around stiffly since he didn't hear anyone approach from behind.
<Kheldar> Looks like it's just one... well... of all things, it must be a dwarf.
<Kent> Huh.... 
<Kheldar> He is short, and stocky, like you'd expect. He wears a stiff leather jerkin, decorated with apparently "non-professional" etchings in geometric patterns. His beard is neat and orderly, and at his side is a short sword... or at least for you it would be a short sword.
<Kheldar> He also appears to wear a fairly bulky pack.
<Kent> So, this fellow actually caught up to us on the road? travelling the same direction we are?
<Kheldar> Apparently so.
<Kent> Hm. Wouldn't have thought that the shorter legs would have been so quick.
<Kheldar> His shorter legs must be made up for by a greater endurance and less need for breaks.
<Kent> Ah. I see. Yes.
<Kent> Jannot smiles at his fortunate luck at meeting a dwarf for the first time and greets huim, "Hello there sir dwarf. I know of no news. Where do you travel to?" Jannots smile doesn't fade as he approaches the dwarf.
<Kent> Question, Since Jannot was always interested in meeting Dwarves and elves, would there be any cultural - customary greetings or what not that He'd know of?
<Kheldar> Well, first of all, you've probably seen dwarves before, although not too many. Dwarves, while rarer around these parts than elves are sometimes seen, mostly merchants to and from dwarven lands.
<Kent> Oh. I didn't realize that. I figured that they were more... private. and it was just happenstance that there were elves in the city of Zuqar.
<Kheldar> Now, admittedly, you've probably only seen a couple and mostly likely never talked with any. They don't have any kind of "dwarf-town" like the elves have...
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> As far as cultural stuff goes, dwarves... well, they can appear friendly initially, but dwarves tend to be... deep. They won't show their true selves except to their friends. The typical "once an enemy, always an enemy and once a friend, always a friend" applies here.
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> This dwarf will probably be a little less clannish than typical, being a traveler in the human lands, but don't expect to know exactly what he's thinking.
<Kheldar> "Well, I would suppose that no news is good news when one is on the road."
<Kent> Jannot will offer his hand in greeting.
<Kheldar> The dwarf briefly takes your hand in greeting as he gets closer. He looks you up and down once, then glances briefly at Celeste.
<Kent> "I am travelling with my wife Anne to Miraj. Where are you headed?"
<Kheldar> "It is strange to see... such a small group traveling through the jungles." He glances down at your sword. "You must have some experience traveling this road."
<Kent> Jannot half grins and half grimaces. "No, not really. We're travelling beause I can't find work and we're needing to visit some family... unfortunately."
<Kheldar> "Unfortunately?... What kind of work do you look for?"
<Kent> Jannot pauses and looks the fellow over - no smile. "I'm telling you an awful lot about myself.... what are your travels taking you to or from?"
<Kheldar> The dwarf gives you a hearty grin. "You must be a trader." He begins to move again, up the road. "Come, let's travel while we talk. My name is Danek."
<Kheldar> After a brief moment as the three of you walk, the dwarf continues, "I too am making my way towards Miraj."
<Kent> Jannot's eyebrows rise. "That is fortunate. I was a bit leary of travelling alone on the road since there were no other groups preparing to go. Meeting you today, Danek, is a very good thing, I think." He finishes with a smile.
<Kheldar> "You were so desperate to leave?"
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "No, not desparate, but with no job, one must make a decision sometimes sooner than they'd like."
<Kheldar> The dwarf nods.
<Kent> Jannot looks over to the dwarf, "If I may ask, I have always been interested in dwarves and your mountain homes. Can you tell me a little of your clan?"
<Kent> While the Dwarf prepares to detail a long, involved history, Jannot smiles toward Celeste and takes her hand. 
<Kheldar> The dwarf is quiet for a moment, then asks, "What is your name, traveler?"
<Kent> "Oh, I'm sorry, I'm called Jon."
<Kheldar> "Jon, then... I am not often asked about my clan. What causes you to be interested?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles - something else he can be honest about - "Ever since I was a child I was always a reader. I found that the most interesting books to me involved Dwarves and sometimes elves as well. Since a little boy I wondered about how different your lives must be from our in human cities."
<Kheldar> "I suppose these book described us as a greedy, selfish race, with no care for others outside our clan?"
<Kent> "Oh, not so! If that were the case, would I have been so ready to greet you? Besides, I've read enough books to know that the author only tells you what he thinks about the subject... perhaps not always the truth of a matter.."
<Kheldar> He grunts. "Are you a scholar, Jon?"
<Kent> "I'm something of a librarian... but not much of one. Perhaps why I am not easily able to find work."
<Kent> "I more enjoy reading the books more than anything else."
<Kheldar> He thinks for a bit, then asks, "Are you familiar with Droogan Ironfoot?" This is not a name you've heard before.
<Kent> Jannot frowns, "No, I don't think so. Should I be?"
<Kheldar> "Droogan is our clan father. He worked to hollow out the caves when my clan makes its home. I am merely a trader, bringing to humans some of the minor products of our forges in exchange for some on the things which we can not find in the mountains."
<Kent> Jannot nods, "I'd think that you'd need a cart or a wagon for such things."
<Kheldar> By the way, you have noticed that he's essentially ignored Celeste.
<Kent> Hm. Interesting. okay.
<Kheldar> "Not everything of value comes in a large package. Those things that do, I merely prepare the way for others who deliver on the deals that I make."
<Kent> Jannot smiles. "Of course. I think I see. So where do you travel from?"
<Kheldar> "Far to the south, Jon. Much farther I'm sure than you've traveled."
<Kent> After a pause, Jannot will ask, "Since you've apparently travelled these areas before, is it safe to travel here at night? How late should we travel through the jungle?"
<Kheldar> "It wouldn't be much of a bother to me, but with your weaker eyesight, I should think there would be much difficulty."
<Kent> "What about animals and such?"
<Kheldar> He shrugs, "Sometimes they're a problem and sometimes not. Each day can be different."
<Kent> "So, it would seem that travelling with us might slow you down... However, if you'd travel with us I think we'd be the safer for it. What do you think? May we join together for thiis travel?"
<Kheldar> "I suppose that's true, you might slow me down... How well do you handle that blade?"
<Kent> Jannot shrugs. "To be honest? Not well."
<Kheldar> He shifts his pack, and hitches at his sword belt, "Perhaps I can show you a thing or two about swordplay"
<Kent> Jannot's face brightens, "You could do that? That would be great."
<Kheldar> "It would be a shame for your travels to end prematurely when you still have so much to see and do."
<Kent> Jannots face clouds a little. "Are there ... many such concerns along this particular road?"
<Kheldar> He shrugs, "I've had some pretty quiet trips, and I've had... well, you never know, Jon."
<Kent> Jannot nods, "Well, then I'd gladly accept any tutoring you'd offer in the use of the sword."
<Kheldar> "truely, it's nothing."
<Kent> Celeste has been rather quiet so Jannot looks over to her.
<Kheldar> She appears to be listening, but hasn't wanted in interject anything into the conversation since the dwarf has been speaking with you.
<Kent> He smiles at her. "Isn't it truly fortunate to have encountered another trqaveller, and one so friendly, Anne?"
<Kheldar> "Oh yes, a fellow traveler helps fill the quiet spaces on the road."
<Kheldar> She grins at you and mouths, "He seems nice"
<Kent> Jannot grips her hand just a little firmer and accompanies it with a warm smile. Turning back to Danek He asks, "So, do you think that near sundown, or soon after would be a good time to halt for the evening?"
<Kheldar> He looks over at you, glances at Celeste, then says, "Oh, there is no need to push things. We can certainly stop before sundown."
<Kent> "Thank you. we appreciate it very much." With that Jannot doesn't have much else to say until they stop.
<Kheldar> Right...
<Kheldar> The day goes by... Danek seems to have no complaints about taking (what you are sure must seem to him as) frequent breaks. He makes a good travel companion, occasionally pointing out plants and explaining an interesting fact or tidbit about them.
<Kent> Hm. Seems like an either VERY well travelled fellow or a well educated individual as well.
<Kheldar> He doesn't push about your background, and he doesn't share any of his, but rather finds other neutral subjects to help pass the time.
<Kent> Ah, he's very adept at reading people as well, then... hm.
<Kheldar> During some of the breaks, he shows you some things about holding your weapon, apparently realizing quite quickly that even your own estimate of your inexperience was probably... an inflation of your current abilities... 
<Kent> Well, you EXPECT a guy to lie about somethings...
<Kheldar> He seems to pick up on the fact that the two of you slow your pace towards the end of the day, not used to walking for a whole day, and the three of you set up a makeshift camp just off the trail well before sunset.
<Kent> That early, huh?
<Kheldar> Well, probably a bell or so before sunset.
<Kent> Well, I guess it gets pretty dark aafter the sun sets in a forest.
<Kheldar> Very true.
<Kent> Okay, well, .....
<Kheldar> He spreads out a bed roll of his own, and prepares a fire, starting it in a somewhat interesting fashion...
<Kheldar> He pulls something small out of his pack after setting up the wood, does something with it, then suddenly squeezes it, then dumps some glowing tinder into the twigs at the base of the woods. This catches, and much quicker than you would expect, there is a campfire ready.
<Kent> "Wow.Impressive! How does that work?"
<Kheldar> He gives you a somewhat pleased grin. "Do you like that? It's one of the goods that I trade."
<Kheldar> He shows you a cylinder, perhaps two inches long, made of some kind of metal. He pulls it apart into two cylinders. "You place some tinder in here, squeeze the two halves together, and the tinder is ignited. This is just a taste of some of the magic of the dwarves."
<Kent> Jannot ponders the device. "May I see it?"
<Kheldar> The dwarf nods and hands it to you.
<Kent> Jannot will of course look inside and around the thing.
<Kheldar> It's quite unremarkable, just two hollowed out cylinders, each with one end open, one smaller so that it just barely fits inside the other. It's blackened inside.
<Kent> Jannot will look around and pick up a dry leaf or something to insert inside.
<Kheldar> ok
<Kheldar> The dwarf watches with a somewhat amused smile.
<Kent> ... and will duplicate the effort that he saw the dwarf perform.
<Kheldar> You push the halves together, but when you open it up, nothing has happened.
<Kheldar> "You must push it together quite rapidly," explains the dwarf.
<Kent> Ahh...
<Kheldar> You try once again, and this time, when you open it up, the crumbled leaf has ignited, and is smoldering.
<Kent> Jannot will dump the leaf on the fire... So the two halves did they scrape each other like flint and iron?
<Kheldar> The insides actually seem to be made of the same material, and are fairly smooth.
<Kent> Jannot puts the thing back together and hands it back to the dwarf. "Fascinating How much does one of those cost?"
<Kheldar> "I usually sell them for a single gold. They last much longer than your flint and steel, and are much easier to use."
<Kent> Somewhat sadly, Jannot says, "Well, I wish I had a gold to spare for such things... but life soometimes doesn't allow it. I'm afraid my flint will have to last me for a while."
<Kheldar> The dwarf nods and puts the thing away.
<Kent> Jannot will go ahead and move to lay out bedding with Celeste near by... hopefully she's drawn the same conclusion that Jannot has about the ... sleeping arrangement.
<Kheldar> Yes, indeed.
<Kent> Then it dawns on Jannot that there's a way to avoid the sleeping arrangement. To the dwarf, "I was wondering. Should there be a watch through the night? Or is it safe?"
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> The dwarf looks around and tugs at his beard, "I shouldn't worry about it too much. Most of the animals shouldn't bother the fire if we leave them alone."
<Kheldar> [good thought though]
<Kent> "Oh, okay." ... shoot.
<Kheldar> The evening before bed passes mostly quietly. The dwarf does go over some things with your sword, do you continue with Celeste's reading sessions?
<Kent> Yes. Definitely.
<Kent> Though I was wondering if there was a way to arrange the bedding so that there's a little privacy .
<Kheldar> Hmm... not and still be near the fire. You can of course, set up on the opposite side of the fire from the dwarf.
<Kent> Yeah, I suppose that that is the most likely scenario.
<Kheldar> The dwarf appears to find your lesson with Celeste somewhat interesting, and you can tell that he's half paying attention to the two of you while he works with a knife on a portion of his leather armor, scratching away...
<Kent> good enough. Jannot won't mention anything... until the next day.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kheldar> And the night passes fairly quietly.
<Kent> no details?
<Kheldar> Hmm... do we need any?
<Kent> well, The two of then have never slept in such close proximity before. In the very least... they'd be paying very much attention to the person lying very close to them... resulting in likely less than good sleep.
<Kheldar> Yes, true, although knowing that someone else is just *over there* does change the situation from if it was the two of you in a room together.
<Kent> Okay. Good enough, though Jannot will follow up with what is becoming a customary prayer of thanks and protection to Qaran.
<Kheldar> Yes, interesting thing about that, you certainly haven't noticed anything explicit that you feel could be tied back to Qaran since... well, since the dungeons...
<Kent> Well, If Qaran is there and looking out for Jannot... then I'd think that perhaps the god is just biding his time for now. I mean, nothing ever happened BEFORE that would have drawn Jannot to Qaran, but that didn't mean that Qaran wasn't there.
<Kheldar> Certainly true. Interestingly enough, you might recall that Celeste is a follower of Az I believe...
<Kent> Right... Hm. I'd forgotten about that.
<Kheldar> heh... Which means that odds are... she probably views Qaran as being... well, at the very least, not a deity... Although she certainly would agree that he exists as a being of some sort.
<Kent> I'll have to ask her about that some time we don't have a dwarf listening.
<Kent> Do we need to have a discussion on the social effects of the local religions?
<Kheldar> I don't know, do we? Does it matter?
<Kent> I dunno. I might have a misconception of scope here.
<Kheldar> I'm sure it would be interesting, and would certainly help solidify some of the religious system of this world...
<Kheldar> Oh? In what sense?
<Kent> well. Tell me this. Has Jannot been acting ... appropriate?
<Kheldar> Yes, I certainly think so. For followers of the new gods, think of the greeks or romans. In the past, you didn't feel any need to pay homage to any of the gods, after all, what had they done for you. Now, since you feel that Qaran has made a difference in your life, you feel... some sense of... duty? desire to honor him so that he'll help you in the future?
<Kent> okay. Fine. If so, then I'm likely pretty close. 
<Kent> Duty, no. Gratitude? Yes. Fear of Kyten? Yes.
<Kheldar> Whatever, the point being that you would have some respect for him.
<Kheldar> heh... quite so.
<Kheldar> So, I think you've got things pretty much in line.
<Kent> ok.
<Kent> We wake up... ?
<Kheldar> Right... let's see...
<Kent> You know, speaking of which, you'd mention it if you thought he had a meaningful dream, of course...
<Kheldar> No dreams lately that have felt significant. Of course, from what you've heard, Qaran is not a god who tends to speak through dreams...
<Kent> Okay. Though, now you have me thinking about Az...
<Kheldar> So, next morning, the dwarf seems... somewhat distant, he doesn't say much. He seems to try to keep his distance from you. You get the impression that he's trying to grant you and... your wife a little privacy.
<Kent> Heh. Interesting. well, travelling on the road - especially wioth company, isn't the place for ... intimacy.
<Kheldar> It occurs to you that you've never read anything about dwarven women traveling...
<Kent> AH!
<Kent> Fine then. He'll deal with it.
<Kheldar> Yes.
<Kheldar> Once breakfast is completed, and the three of you are ready to travel, he seems to lighten up a little, and pretty much returns to his (apparently) normal self.
<Kent> Though. I would like to interject - Jannot after waking and after getting up from the bedrolls will give Celeste a hug and ask her how she slept... hopefully she takes it in stride.
<Kheldar> She returns the hug in a convincing fashion and smiles, "I'm still not used to using the ground for a bed."
<Kent> After the hug, Jannot will smile. "Well, after the travels, no ground for a bed any more."
<Kheldar> She nods, "It will be nice to get to my relatives' house."
<Kent> Jannot smiles and nods and will make to pack up the blankets.
<Kheldar> The three of you are eventually ready to go, and you set out on your second day of travel in the jungle.
<Kent> Cool.
<Kent> Always a good night when you wake up from it.
<Kheldar> yup
<Kheldar> So, the day again passes pretty much without event.
<Kent> When we stop for lunch...
<Kent> Jannot will ask the dwarf, "Danek, I was wondering if you had any ... opinion on what Anne and I were reading through last night."
<Kheldar> ...trouble maker...
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> "That's an interesting book you have there. Where'd you get it?"
<Kent> "I bought it from a couple that was down on their luck and trying to come up with money to travel back to their home." Jannot will stop and pull the book out. "Would you care to lok at it? The first section is missing..."
<Kheldar> He looks over at it, but doesn't seem to be particularly interested. "You may keep it... Seems in rather poor shape..."
<Kent> Jannot nods and replaces it in the bag. "Have you heard that story before?"
<Kheldar> "Hard to say, given the short section you covered last night. When was it supposed to have happened?"
<Kent> Jannot shakes his head. "Cant really tell. I don't know the author and the front portion of the book is missing. It's hard to tell if it's true or just a tale."
<Kheldar> "You are teaching your wife to read?"
<Kent> Jannot smiles and nods. "Yes, I love reading and she wanted me to teach her. What kind of person would I be if I didn't want to share with her a lifetime of reading?"
<Kheldar> He pauses... "Interesting."
<Kent> After a time Jannot asks, "Do you enjoy reading, Danek?"
<Kheldar> There is a somewhat long pause.
<Kheldar> "Dwarves keep their stories here," he points to his head. "Not on paper."
<Kheldar> "The things we commit to paper are not for casual interest."
<Kent> Jannot smiles, "You must know a great many stories then. Perhaps we might hear one over a fire?"
<Kheldar> He grins. "What kind of story would you like to hear?"
<Kent> Jannot laughs a little. "Something adventurous... epic. With gods and men battling."
<Kent> "... for the fate of the world." He finishes with a big smile.
<Kheldar> "Ah..."
<Kheldar> "Perhaps I should tell you of Garan and Galith, two unusual dwarves of the Amil clan..."
<Kent> Jannot replies, "Sure, sounds great."
<Kheldar> "Garan and Galith were brothers, and mighty members of their warband." He goes on to tell of some of their mighty deeds. Unusually enough, they apparently at some point learned something of human magic, and even more unusual, were able to maintain their high status within the clan.
<Kent> Hm. odd.
<Kheldar> They disappeared during a climactic battle with an ancient demon, deep within the mountains, taking the demon with them to wherever it was they went, saving their clan in the process.
<Kheldar> It's a fairly long tale, and quite interesting.
<Kent> Heroic... although the ending isn't very encouraging.
<Kheldar> He never really mentions whether or not it's true.
<Kent> Jannot, after a pause, says "Thank you for the story. I have read that book we were talking about earlier a number of times. Though I don't know the whole tale, would you like me to tell it?"
<Kheldar> He seems somewhat intrigued by your offer, "I would find that interesting."
<Kent> Jannot looks over to Celeste and smiles and then begins to tell the tale that he's read so often... with it's missing beginning.

<Kheldar> [...what? No additional garnishings to the tale from what I've read in your background?]
<Kent> Ah. Um. Well, I really didn't have much detail in place... I figured that it was something that you'd take an interest in and .... fill in.
<Kheldar> I guess I cheated on my story anyway... I didn't make it up on the spot... ask Sareth sometime... 
<Kent> Right. At least it wasn't something that I recognized.
<Kent> That book idea I came up with was... original - however incomplete it is.
<Kheldar> Although, interestingly enough, the official spell list for fangor doesn't include a couple spells supposedly invented by Garan and Galith... not that you'd know that, of course. 
<Kent> Heh. I figure that learning spells isn't like going shopping either.
<Kheldar> Although it'd certainly be interesting to see whether or not Celeste has any talent for spellcraft.
<Kent> I know, I know. I was going to get to that eventually... though how and how without arousing suspicion... is to be determined.
<Kheldar> suspicions? by whom?
<Kent> well, if wer're finding out about her... then why not try to figure out about Jannot as well?
<Kent> Trying to fill ing the rest of the prophecy (if there's anything remaining) finding out about Kytens influence in Zuqar and telling authorities...
<Kheldar> Ah...right, I see.
<Kent> there's a lot of things to do...
<Kheldar> Yes, true...
<Kheldar> So, during the day, you do pass two groups of people. One is fairly small, just four men and a couple pack horses. The other is larger, with a couple wagons and a few pack horses as well.
<Kheldar> Both groups eye the dwarf interestedly. Both are reasonably friendly. Neither group poses any problem (unless you care to cause problems)
<Kent> Jannot will of course ask, if the dwarf doesn't beat him to the punch, about the road ahead.
<Kheldar> In each case, you end up asking before the dwarf opens his mouth. There seems to be little of any concern ahead of you.
<Kent> Jannot is growing less reclusive by the day... perhaps this personal progress is not ... wise.
<Kheldar> 
<Kent> Anyway, regarding the story that Jannot was telling... the story tells of an unnamed large town that was populated by men, but bordered on elven and dwarven lands... 
<Kheldar> ...and did this city have a wall? 
<Kent> Not originally, but the inhabitants bacame... strange and built up temporary walls and such just before the elves and dwarves decided that the humans had perfomred some... abomination and had to be eradicated. At which point the battle was fierce... and you know the reast.
<Kent> There you go.
<Kheldar> ... an interesting thing to consider... What would both elves and dwarves find abominable... 
<Kent> I believe that that is called a ... hook.
<Kheldar> heh... That or a fable, one of the two..
<Kent> Right. OF course...
<Kheldar> Too bad only I know...
<Kent> entirely up to you.
<Kheldar> Or at least up to the next roleplaying group that happens to start their adventures in a town located near elves and dwarves... 
<Kent> oohhh.... That would be a ... bad place to be...
<Kheldar> I happen to like tying my various adventures together into one world as much as possible...
<Kent> Well, then... but... I WANT TO FIND IT!
<Kheldar> Perhaps you can play the bard who wrote the story... 
<Kent> HA! I tend to stick to humans... but... anything is possible.
<Kheldar> Who says a human didn't survive... or... embellished the tale a little.
<Kent> Oh, the elves and dwarves didn't stop until every one inside the twon was gone. At a nearly one-for-one cost of life. It was a much harder battle that the elves and dwarves expected - since the townfolk weren't warriors...
<Kheldar> Too bad in the actual event it was the humans destroying the elvish and dwarvish towns... 
<Kent> urk... I uh probably wouldn't have wanted to read that story accross the fire from a dwarf.
<Kheldar> Naw... the author changed the names to protect the... uh.. guilty.
<Kent> Hm. that'd be... conniving of you...
<Kheldar>  Who me?
<Kent> ... grumbling ensues...
<Kheldar> ...laughter ensues...
<Kent> [insert standard empty threat here]
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> heh
<Kheldar> cute

<Kent> So, does Danek enjoy the story?
<Kheldar> He seems to find it amusing... "Wiped out the entire town, did they?"
<Kent> "Well, that's what the book tells. Never heard the sort of thing anywhere else. Have you?"
<Kheldar> "Sounds like a parable of sorts," he comments.
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Yeah, I suppose it could be. I always wanted to find out if the town really existed..."
<Kheldar> "If so, it would have to be located to the north west or south west."
<Kent> Hm. Jannot is stricken with the glimmer of eventually doing travelling for pleasure instead of need now that there's an actual lead.
<Kent> "Really? I've never had the opportunity to ask, but how do the elves and dwarves get along in neighboring lands?"
<Kheldar> He shrugs, "about as well as you might expect for a race with apparently no practicality."
<Kent> Jannot chuckles. "Yeah, I had a conversation... of sorts with an elf once. Very hard to make a point with."
<Kheldar> He nods, "Nice that someone else understands."
<Kheldar> So, the remainder of the day passes much as the previous day, and before you know it, you are camped, presumably within a day's travel of Shershel.
<Kent> Cool. Thankfully, Celeste hasn't had any relapses of... cold shoulder.
<Kheldar> Yes, true, although she did mention that at least in the past they didn't happen all that frequently... of course, things could easily be different now.
<Kent> Right. I meant to ask her about that... but considering company... It'll wait.
<Kheldar> I'm sure it'd be easy enough to have a quiet conversation without being overheard once everyone has bedded down for the night.
<Kent> okay. I wasn't sure i the dwarf would be able to overhear.
<Kheldar> Most likely not, if you keep your voices low.
<Kent> okay. Then, I suppose night comes on and we ... eat and bed?
<Kent> Once bedded... he he he/.. can't help chuckling, Jannot will ask Celeste, "I have been wondering about your ... episode the other night."
<Kheldar> She whispers back, "yes?"
<Kent> "When it's happened in the past was there ever anything else going on around you that might have triggered it? Stress? Perhaps travelling?"
<Kheldar> "Not that I can remember. Mostly my memories from my childhood were reasonably pleasant."
<Kent> After consideration Jannot asks, "When was the first time it happened?"
<Kheldar> "It first happened when I was... maybe seven years old."
<Kent> "Okay, tell me this, do you remember where you lived when it first happened?"
<Kent> Jannot thuinks and says, "Do you think that it was before or after your parents moved into Zuqar?"
<Kent> "Right. I forgot. So, was it just you and your parents then, or did you have sisters and brothers?"
<Kheldar> "It was definitely a few years after we moved to Zuqar."
<Kent> Jannot continues, "Did your parents ever attribute it to your moving into the city?"
<Kheldar> "They figured it was the fluoridation... errr...
<Kent> ..... ha ha.
<Kheldar> "No, they never were able to figure out what it was, and they seemed to me to stop worrying about it when it stopped a few years later.
<Kent> Hm. "Okay. I was trying to figure out in my head if it could be related to the plague way back then, but if it was a few years after... then I'm not sure.
<Kheldar> "I don't think they ever figured it was that. After all, usually the plague caused... death, not strange things like this..."
<Kent> "Sorry to bother you about it."
<Kheldar> "It's ok, I can understand why you'd be curious."
<Kent> "Sorry to bother still. I hope you sleep well tonig
<Kheldar> "You too... Jon."
<Kent> Jannot smiles as he passes into sleep.

Next time... Arriving in Shershel


----------



## AStott (Jan 10, 2003)

(sigh) Kind of sad to not yet have any readers yet who are loyal enough to bump for me. Guess I'll have to do it myself.


----------



## peteyfrogboy (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh, um, bump?


----------



## AStott (Jan 16, 2003)

*Session 15: Arriving in Shershel*

<Kent> okay. Now where were we?
<Kheldar> I believe the two of you just fell asleep.
<Kheldar> So, what do you do? 
<Kent> He he he... humorous... Have nice dreams, maybe?
<Kheldar> Maybe, I'll have to roll to find out... DOH! 
<Kheldar> You die.
<Kent> HA! Now you have to come up with something.
<Kheldar> Ok...
<Kent> :>
<Kheldar> In your dream, you find yourself walking through streets that you don't specifically recognize, but they somehow seem strangely familar.
<Kheldar> You feel pleasant. The air is cool. You are relaxed.
<Kheldar> You turn a corner and find yourself in front of a building that is of ... distinctly elvish architecture.
<Kheldar> You look at it for a while...
<Kheldar> ...feeling kind of funny... until at last you walk into the building.
<Kheldar> Inside, everything seems to lose focus, and the only thing that stands out to you is a figure approaching you.
<Kheldar> You realize suddenly that this is the elf from the bookshop back in Zuqar.
<Kheldar> You find yourself without anything to say, and after an awkward pause, he speaks in a dry, hollow voice, "He was convinced that his city was doomed, and so he traveled..."
<Kheldar> He cocks his head somewhat sideways at you.
<Kheldar> Then, after staring at you for a second, he says in a somewhat more lively voice, "Looking for your father's sons, are you?"
<Kheldar> You give a jerk and find yourself awake.
<Kent> Huh.
<Kheldar> It's still before dawn. The fire has burned down low. Everything is quiet and still.
<Kent> No aninmal sounds?
<Kheldar> Not many. It's still fairly early.
<Kent> Jannot will check Celeste.
<Kheldar> She seems to be sleeping peacefully.
<Kent> Hm. "Wierd...' Jannot mutters and lies back down to try to finish his sleep...
<Kheldar> You have a little bit of a hard time getting back to sleep, but at last you drift off, only to be awakened what seems to be a few short seconds later by a nudge, apparently (as you open your eyes) from Celeste.
<Kheldar> "Sleeping in today?"
<Kheldar> You realize that the sun is up.
<Kent> Jannot will sit up. "I suppose I am. I had a strange dream... but, that's just a dream. How late is it?"
<Kheldar> "Not that late, but time to eat some breakfast and get moving. Danek says we should be able to reach Shershel this evening."
<Kent> Jannot will nod. and get up. Pulling on his boots, Jannot replies, "Good. it'll be nice to not sleep on the ground." Jannot might seem a bit less his happy-go-lucky self today.
<Kheldar> She nods, and as you get up, begins to roll up the blankets.
<Kheldar> Danek appears to already be up as well, and is eating something.
<Kent> Troubled by a dream that seems to imply that he's to be doing something.
<Kent> Has Celeste already pulled out some food?
<Kheldar> Yes, it looks like she's left some for you on a rock near the fire.
<Kent> He'll go eat it. While eating he'll observe the dwarf for a little bit.
<Kheldar> As yesterday morning, the dwarf is studiously ignoring you and Celeste. (Not that that's a whole lot different with regards to Celeste.)
<Kent> Hm. persistent.
<Kent> Okay then. After eating, Jannot will help to finish packing up and get ready to go.
<Kent> He's feeling a bit anxious about what to do upon arriving at Shershel... and what'll be waiting for them.
<Kheldar> Things are quickly packed up, dirt dumped on the fire, and soon the three of you are ready to depart.
<Kheldar> The dwarf is quickly back to his normal self, and the day passes...
<Kent> Jannot will, after a bit, ask the dwarf, "Danek, so, how did you sleep last night?"
<Kheldar> "Oh, just fine. One does get used to sleeping outdoors after a while..."
<Kent> Jannot mutters an 'Mmm Hm.' as a reply. He'll move over to Celeste and taking her hand, "And how about you? how was your sleep last night?"
<Kheldar> She gives a somewhat forced grin. "I'll be glad when we get to Miraj. This gets... old."
<Kent> Jannot replies with his own half-smile. "Yeah, I agree, love."
<Kent> And he continues on walking.
<Kheldar> She... graces you with a smile.
<Kent> well, it's something.
<Kent> As yesterday, you pass a couple people headed south along the road, but once again, nothing of great interest occurs.
<Kent> During mid day - perhaps during lunch Jannot will ask Danek, "So, when was the last time you were through these parts? to Shershel?"
<Kheldar> "Well, let's see... I think it much have been about six months or so."
<Kent> "Have there been any significant changes since then?"
<Kheldar> He shakes his head. "No, this is a pretty... backwoods kind of place. Almost like frontier area, but not quite as rough like it is out in the direction of Kalocsa. " He gestures to the west.
<Kheldar> "Shershel and Lagan are both fairly independant places. They don't change a whole lot."
<Kheldar> "I figure they joined the Free Kingdoms mostly for trade purposes."
<Kent> Jannot will nod and not pursue any other discussion in particular.
<Kheldar> right... general pass-the-time chit chat.
<Kent> yeah.
<Kheldar> So, sometime in the late after noon, the three of you break out of the jungle into some open fields. There are a number of farmers out in the fields, presumably hoeing, or what ever farmers do. I don't suppose you've ever been all that fascinated by farmers.
<Kent> Not particularly.
<Kent> Maybe the crop.
<Kheldar> Danek grins and turns to you. "Yeah, we're not that far now. We'll get there before sundown."
<Kent> ... I've heard that before...
<Kent> ... suddenly you hear a metallic clank sound and...
<Kheldar> ...you die.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> You make you way down the road. At one point, Danek asks, "Do you plan to stay in Shershel a few days, or will you just continue on tomorrow?"
<Kent> Hm. Jannot will look at Celeste, "Should we discuss it?"
<Kheldar> She says somewhat quietly, "I don't mind continuing tomorrow. I'd really like to get up to Miraj. Is there anything we actually need to do here?"
<Kent> Jannot thinks for a bit, "I suppose not. Though I might want to visit a church or library this evening to check some things."
<Kheldar> "I suppose we should pick up some food too."
<Kheldar> Danek has mentioned that it's another 3 days (although slightly shorter) up to Lagan.
<Kent> We should hjave a day's rations left.... but it's nice to have a buffer.
<Kent> To Danek, "I suppose we should be going directly. What were your plans?"
<Kheldar> "There's not much of my kind of business here in Shershel. I'm really more interested in Miraj and Freehold and such. I plan to continue on tomorrow."
<Kheldar> "I wouldn't mind continuing to travel with you two..."
<Kent> Jannot smiles, perhaps for the first time today. "That would be very good for us as well. Do you know of a place decent to stay the night?"
<Kheldar> "I think I could find something. How comfortable do you want to be?"
<Kent> Jannot chuckles. "Well, any bed that I don't have to fight off rats will be better than the ground of the last few days, but I'm thinking that my wife might want something a bit nicer than that."
<Kheldar> "Well, I can think of a place. They'll probably charge you... " he thinks for a second. "about 9 copper."
<Kheldar> [that sounds prety low]
<Kheldar> Sounds to you like it's probably a decent place, and for that price, might include breakfast and dinner.
<Kent> Ah. that's 4 times the price of that little place we stayed before. Just trying to get a feel for scope.
<Kheldar> Yup. I don't think that included breakfast either.
<Kent> "I'm sure that that'll be more than adequate, Danek. Lead the way." Jannot says with a halfway honest smile to Celeste.
<Kheldar> "I do have to take care of a couple things in the morning," says Danek. "But that shouldn't take too long, and shouldn't prevent us from reaching Lagan in three days."
<Kent> Jannot will assent and proceed.
<Kheldar> Before long, you are able to spot Shershal down a slope. If you had to guess, you'd say it's probably about a fifth the size of Zuqar.
<Kent> Hm. smaller than I'd imagined. Is it on the coast? with a harbor?
<Kent> So the road has meandered back to within view of the sea then.
<Kheldar> Yes, it is near the coast, but you don't spot a significant harbour. Instead, it appears the the city has grown up right next to a decent sized river. The sea lies perhaps a half mile downstream from the town.
<Kent> okay
<Kheldar> Ok, so the three of you make your way down to Shershel. You have passed a few small farming villages.
<Kent> is it walled?
<Kheldar> There is a... wall of sorts. It's mostly a wooden barricade. Probably intended more to keep out dangerous animals. It's actually set out just a little from the city, so there are a few groves of trees and farms inside the wall.
<Kent> Hm.
<Kent> Elf friendly then...
<Kent> Who knows... ok, probably some people know.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar> By the time you reach the wall, there are a decent number of others headed into the city. Mostly farmers and the like, carrying a farming implement or two.
<Kent> What about guard presence?
<Kheldar> Yes, there are guards. You spot a few wooden towers sticking up over the walls, but not all of them appear to be manned.
<Kheldar> There are a few guards at the gate, but they don't seem to be stopping anyone. Just.. watching.
<Kent> Good. That's what they should do. Jannot will just relax a little bit.
<Kheldar> Strangely enough, there seems to be no gate tax.
<Kent> Why is that strange?
<Kheldar> Many cities charge a gate tax of some amount. Usually it goes to help with upkeep on the walls.
<Kent> Jannot will ask Danek about it. 
<Kent> "Danek, Is there no gate tax here?"
<Kheldar> He shakes his head, "Naw. Not too many taxes here actually. They've been trying to attract new citizens here for quite some time. It's just a little too out of the way though."
<Kent> ... suspicious...
<Kent> Jannot will continue along.
<Kheldar> Right. You make it past the wall, and are soon into the city proper.
<Kheldar> Danek seems to know what he's doing, which is good, because despite having lived in a much larger city, it's still definitely confusing.
<Kent> Is the volume of traffic larger than Jannot would expect
<Kheldar> It's less than in Zuqar... as to how that would compare with other towns this size... you aren't really sure.
<Kent> well, okay then. Is it a clean city/town?
<Kheldar> Yes, it seems to be a nicer place than Kastor, the town south of Zuqar.
<Kent> oh.
<Kheldar> Kastor is the only other comparably sized town you've been in.
<Kent> But Shershel is larger than Kastor, right?
<Kheldar> Yes. Definitely. Not twice as big, but definitely bigger.
<Kent> okay.
<Kheldar> At last, Danek leads you to a place called the Humble Brewer.
<Kent> Hm. okay. Sounds like a happening place.
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> You head inside. It seems to be a fairly quiet place, but it does seem to be respectable enough.
<Kent> alright. Jannot will let Danek make the first move.
<Kheldar> [unless you have objections, I'll just summarize getting a room and let you get on to visiting a church or whatever else you have planned for the evening...]
<Kent> okay. That's fine.
<Kheldar> With Danek's lead, you and Celeste get a room to share. Sure enough, you are charged 9 copper.
<Kheldar> Leaving you with 1b and 4t in your purse and 9s, 4b in the loaf of somewhat stale bread.
<Kent> ... okay. Jannot will try to make certain that that includes meals and a bath.
<Kheldar> There is a somewhat crude bath available.
<Kent> okay
<Kheldar> Danek gets his own room, and gives you a couple last words before he heads to his room, "I'll be here around 2 bells after sunrise tomorrow. I'll wait for you a bit, but try not to be too late." He grins.
<Kent> Jannot will thank him for the help and then they wil part to their rooms and dinner I presume.
<Kheldar> Yes. The room is actually fairly nice, larger than the "last inn" before the jungle. There are even a pair of single beds that have been pushed together in the room.
<Kent> Good. Very good.
<Kent> How convenient.
<Kent> 
<Kheldar>  On the other hand, it does mean that you'll get to sleep in a bed rather than ... on the floor.
<Kent> what time of day is it now?
<Kheldar> It's just shortly after sundown.
<Kent> Hm. So there's little traffic around after sundown, eh?
<Kheldar> Well... yeah, not too much.
<Kent> And we haven't eaten yet?
<Kheldar> True.
<Kent> Hm. Hm, hm, hm... perhaps lumbering around at night in a strange city alone wouldn't be the wisest plan of action.
<Kheldar> True. Morning might be better.
<Kheldar> Right.
<Kent> But that'll be pretty short of time. Jannot will try to remeber to wake earlier in the morning to try to hit a temple.
<Kent> And now... on to the room - situating the belongings... eating dinner.
<Kheldar> Yes... oh... Dinner is good. The bath, even better. 
<Kent> Nice. Jannot will take the opportunity to wash out his clothes as well.
<Kheldar> Yes, good idea.
<Kheldar> When Celeste returns from her bath, it's apparent that she had the same idea.
<Kheldar> She is pretty relaxed and seems content.
<Kent> Good. Sweaty clothes make a bad pillow.
<Kent> Jannot will check the window and door to make certain that they are sound and then perhaps suggest a reading lesson.
<Kheldar> [paranoid, are we?] 
<Kent> [always.]
<Kheldar> Celeste is eager to continue with her lessons, and time seems (as always) to pass by all too quickly.
<Kent> As the finish the reading lesson, Jannot puts the book away and then turns back to Celeste with a half clever smile. "I was wondering, " he walks closer over.
<Kent> [nervous?]
<Kheldar> [never]
<Kheldar> She looks up at you. "Yes?"
<Kent> "When you bathe... if you were to have one of your spells, wouldn't you be in trouble? All stuck there like a fish in winter?" He finishes with a big smile. It was a joke at her expense.
<Kheldar> [funny picture]
<Kheldar> She thinks seriously for a moment. "I'm not sure... it's never happened before."
<Kent> Jannot chuckles and sits next to her. "I was just joking around. Trying to be funny. Sorry to poke fun."
<Kheldar> "Thanks a lot," she says, only semi-serious. "Now I'll be afraid to take a bath."
<Kent> Jannot screws his face up, "Well, don't stop bathing on that account..."
<Kheldar> She grins. "Well, if we're lucky, it won't happen again. Maybe it was just that once..."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Sure. Besides, what can be done to stop it anyway? Might as well not worry about something until it happens. I shouldn't have brought it up." It seemed like Jannot wanted to say something else there, but maybe not.
<Kheldar> She shrugs. "It's ok. We'll just try not to worry about it."
<Kheldar> Then, changing the subject, "What do you think of Danek?"
<Kent> Romantic thoughts out the window, "Oh. Danek? Um, he seems to be a real nice fellow. A bit odd sometimes - like how he acts in the mornings, but very nice to travel with none-the-less. I really appreciate that he's shown me a little of the sword."
<Kheldar> She nods, "That could be useful. I just can't figure out if he hates me, or what his problem is."
<Kent> Jannot replies, "Well, I've always heard about male dwarves travelling and seen them around, but never a female dwarf. Perhaps it's just the way that they interact with each other that we don't understand."
<Kheldar> "I suppose that could be." She sounds uncertain.
<Kent> "Well, maybe you should ask him about something tomorrow - get him to talk to you. I'm sure that he wouldn't ignore you if you asked a direct question. He might open up a litle that way."
<Kheldar> "That's a good idea. I think I'll do that."
<Kheldar> "So, you said something about wanting to go to a temple tomorrow? How about I'll find us some food while you're there. That way we'll be able to get back in time."
<Kent> Jannot nodds. "Good thinking. You do that. I was just going to ask someone about a dream I had last night... it was strange..." and Jannot will describe it to her. And not leave out the tie to the sons of the fathers.
<Kheldar> "Do you thinks it's magic? or something from Qaran?"
<Kent> Jannot shrugs, "I don't know. But it couldn't hurt to check, could it? Or do you think that I'd be leaving a trail by which someone could follow us?"
<Kheldar> "I suppose that if strange stuff has started happening to me, maybe strange stuff will happen to you too," she says somewhat jokingly. Then, more seriously, "I wouldn't worry about leaving a trail. Although I probably wouldn't mention the whole... tanner thing."
<Kent> Huh. Why didn't I think of that.
<Kent> "HA! Not bloody likely. Get myself killed or soething like..."
<Kheldar> [gonna get better at this lying thing, eh?]
<Kent> [na... just at leaving things out.]
<Kent> "Okay, so that's a plan then. we'll try to wake a little early, pack up, have breakfast and then you get food and I'll see a priest."
<Kheldar> She nods. "Sounds... (yawn) good."
<Kent> Jannot pauses, "I'm glad we're in this together... Anne." he smiles.
<Kheldar> "It does make things easier..." (grin) "Jon."
<Kent> Hesitantly, but quickly, he'll give her a peck on the cheek and then stand up. "Well... time to go to sleep."
<Kheldar> [gm raises an eyebrow]
<Kent> [it was the right time.]
<Kheldar> 
<Kheldar> "Uh.. yes. I think so."
<Kent> Jannot's palms are sweaty at this point and he rubs them on his pants, "Well, I'll get the light. Um, Sleep well."
<Kheldar> "Yes... pleasant dreams?"
<Kent> Nothing else? How did she react?
<Kheldar> Sorry, she seemed a little surprised, but no apparent objections.
<Kheldar> You get the light while she crawls under the covers of the one bed, leaving the other for you.
<Kent> okay. alright. Yep. Jannot will move his sword to within reach of the bed, which brings him back down to earth a little bit. "What was I thinking !?" he mutters to himself under his breath. crawling into bed.
<Kheldar> [nice]


Next time...


----------



## AStott (Jan 27, 2003)

Well, I think the time for this experiment has come to an end. It looks like the whole chat log format just can't sustain people's interest. Therefore, I'm not going to post any more sessions to this board. Perhaps if the adventures ever get written up in a story format I'll try again.

For those two or three of you who might actually have been enjoying reading the adventures of Jannot, don't worry! The campaign will continue, and you can read updates on my web site (see the link at the beginning of the thread). In fact, yesterday I posted two additional game logs. If you have any desire to comment on the game, you can follow the Golden Anvil Gamer's link on that site and find the message board that we use.


----------

